# The Reactor Project.October(2010) MOTM winner!!



## Striker36

pulled the case apart and started getting ready to start working on it.

sorry no pictures of the disassembly as my girlfriend was out with my car that happened to have my camera in it

BUT here she is all naked and waiting to get abused


















as you can see I have it down to the bear metal frame. I Pulled out all the Fans and the mesh off of the front bezel and the handle off the top
and i was bored waiting for my camera so i mounted the fan controller in the 3.5in bay adapter.









the next step is to move from the bead room/computer area into the Workshop/hanger(yes hanger) /one car garage.

a little tour 









the bench and all its messy glory









the rest of the front of the garage. i bet you didn't expect to see an airplane 

Let the work begin









Im using a Black & Decker rotary tool and a diamond carbide cutting disk for most if not all of the cuts i have planed

first four cuts :-D








I know most scouts that do this mod cut the whole cross-hair thing out but i think if i leave the outer ring in it will work out nicely after I paint the mesh the way Im thinking









and a fan for reference

next we mix up some filler for the plastic








yea i know JB Weld is a glue more than a filler but it works REALLY well if you cant find the hardener for the other stuff in your shop. oh and its alot easier to work with

before we flip it over we protect the front face from scratching with some green painters tape








that bench is covered in metal shavings and stuff. dont want to mess up the some what soft plastic that will be on the front of every thing.

yay more crappy pictures!








I filled in the grove in the plastic and set it aside to set up before i finish cutting the posts out and make it a circle.

and before we cut the steal mesh
http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/g...t=DSCF0096.jpg
i like my eyes as dopey as they look. ill probably being home a pair of good ones after work on Monday

and rough test cutting.









and that's all I have for now but their will be more.

please comment and tell me what you think! suggestions are always usefull


----------



## Striker36

so im back from the Hardware store and i have an update for you all!

i was up early and went to go work on my case cutting some more but found that my rotary tool died overnight (more on that in a post on the second page) but i wanted to get some work done before i needed to help Dad with some airplane work so i started working on the window mods i had planed.

heres what we are starting with








the side panel








woot! real Lexan! we had a couple sheets left over from a big project at work so i garbed them before they could get rid of them.









started drawing plans and stuff









into the work shop.









band saws are nice for this kinda stuff. this one is a bit small but we make it work.









just cruising along.









its ultra clear for any one that was wondering.

















dad stole my camera. (ignore the crappy beard. i didn't shave today...









and cut to fit









securing the lexan for marking holes









marking hole points

(more stuff on the next page i dont want to spam too hard)


----------



## Dilyn

Ooooh boy subbed 'cus of the title of this thing









Green+yellow+black+red (R4s) = Awesome, no?

I am suggesting that you get started right now so I can start seeing progress


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ooooh boy subbed 'cus of the title of this thing









Green+yellow+black+red (R4s) = Awesome, no?

I am suggesting that you get started right now so I can start seeing progress









no red fans just green but their will probably be some red some place in the painting side

allready did lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
no red fans just green but their will probably be some red some place in the painting side

allready did lol











Airplane!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Great to see another Scout Mod in the process, looking forward to seeing more1


----------



## Rockr69

Lookin good so far man however; the bottom front fan doesn't line up with the gunsight grill so your fan for reference is going to be off. The plastic actually lines up lower than the fan. You'll probably want to cut out the whole thing.


----------



## CattleRustler

cool - good luck with the project. glad your dad is better.
here's a tip for worklog photography. Aside from using the correct settings and shutter speed etc (which it seems you are) take two pictures of each item you intend to be a worklog picture. that way, if one of the shots is blurry, chances are the other one wont be. then you'll have something to fall back on as you select your pics for the log.

well, thats what I do anyway, seems to work so far


----------



## Nawtheph

Subbed! I want a workshop







*Curses at my dorm room*


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
cool - good luck with the project. glad your dad is better.
here's a tip for worklog photography. Aside from using the correct settings and shutter speed etc (which it seems you are) take two pictures of each item you intend to be a worklog picture. that way, if one of the shots is blurry, chances are the other one wont be. then you'll have something to fall back on as you select your pics for the log.

well, thats what I do anyway, seems to work so far









thanks for the tip! i usualy do take 3 or 4 pictures but it already late and dad was in and out of the garage all night working on the airplane.

more on that later if any one cares.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Lookin good so far man however; the bottom front fan doesn't line up with the gunsight grill so your fan for reference is going to be off. The plastic actually lines up lower than the fan. You'll probably want to cut out the whole thing.

Thanks for the heads up. I was thinking about cutting the whole thing out any way but my dad thought it would look cool with just the outer ring so I thought â€œits always easier to remove more, so why not give it a shot. So im gona leave it for now and see how it looks. I can always cut it out at a later date

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nawtheph* 
Subbed! I want a workshop







*Curses at my dorm room*









I know the feeling. But yea we only have that â€œworkshopâ€ because 6 years ago (before dad got sick) dad and I decided to build an airplane. We are both pilots and we LOVE aviation and we were tired of paying other ppl to do work on OUR airplane (the FAA mandates that AMPs do all work on certified(factory built) airframes. So we jumped into the home built world. Kicked Mom out of the garage and started working on her.


----------



## Nawtheph

My Uncle is in the process of building his plane. I'm an aircraft mech in the Air Force haha. So yeah, fixing planes for a living, while fun, the outdoors conditions are just not that great some days. Kicking your mom out of the garage seemed to be a good decision though haha.


----------



## Striker36

well it seams it happens to every one here and my rotary tool died last night. it was working when i shut it off to clean up and go to bed but when i went down this morning to start working again it wouldn't start SOOOO i took it apart to try and fix it thinking the brushes just got messed up (its like 3 years old i have fixed it like 20 times) but nope not the brushes. one of the magnets in the motor is self burned up and as it cooled off from use if fell out of the rest of the drum. so my tool is broken and im stuck working on a battery one wich is crap at cutting the scouts steal chase.

on another note i have my window cut and drilled for hardware.

ill have some pictures and a real update tonight


----------



## Striker36

WOOT! off to the hard wear store! every mans playground


----------



## Striker36

(continued from post 2)









drilling pilot holes on a piece of scrap









and full size holes in the scrap









perfect 










and the actual window is drilled out to size

the secrete to cutting and drilling holes in acrylics is to use a constant lite pressure, sharp tools, and take your time! i have cracked ALOT of plastics by not using those tips.

and after my trip to the hardware store 









i grabbed 16 1/2inch 4/40 stainless screws and nuts (i have a bunch of small nylon washes left over from the plane)









i think it looks pretty good 

still have a 120mm hole to cut in the side but that will have to wait a while

i thought you mite want a better picture of the plane so i went out and got one  

















and my little helper waiting for me to come back from the hardware store

and my sister ruined ALL of my productivity showing up with my little nephew 








little Samuel and his Grampa

so thats were i am now. sitting in the living room playing with the little guy and catching up with my sister (she and her husband live in Montana so its kinda a big deal when she comes out to NH)

feel free to comment, make suggestions, and ask questions


----------



## Dilyn

Dog pictures.









So wait does that case have a window in it to begin with? I've never actually looked at the case before, but I'm thinking it might








It looks really nice so far. Excellent drilling, and tips! I might use those for my next project if I decide to pick up some acrylic.


----------



## ROM3000

Looking great Striker. Can't wait to see some updates.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Dog pictures.









So wait does that case have a window in it to begin with? I've never actually looked at the case before, but I'm thinking it might








It looks really nice so far. Excellent drilling, and tips! I might use those for my next project if I decide to pick up some acrylic.

yes Dilyn.

it dose have a window normally but its a rather dark tint (when its on the case) and the vents where their are 2 fan mounts tend to cause alot of cavitation in the air and as a result they are really noisy if you have higher speed fans. ill get some pictures of the stock one if i can get my camera back from my girlfriend and parents lol (yay baby)


----------



## Striker36

because Dilyn was asking and i had a few mins i got some pictures of the stock window









yep. it still has the plastic on it


















those are the vents that i dont like.










the glare there is to show how the vents are shaped on the outside.

and as a miny update!

i started planing my vent hole location for the 120mm side fan im gona put in









the drafting set my pepay left me when he died a few years ago that he used in the 40s on the side with the Lexan mounted.









checking my numbers on the scale i found in the living room XD









in front of the fan for reference









got my circle.









and traced over with the trusty red sharpie with the fan next to it as a reference

now im off to play with my nephew and mabey see if i can do any thign else with out a good rotary tool.

i might start cutting that hole with my battery one but idk.


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, what fan is that? If it's an R4, I'll be surprised because it looks like a gentle typhoon.

BTW, wish I had part of an airplane in my garage. Oh wait, wish I had a garage. Stupid "Short sale"!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, what fan is that? If it's an R4, I'll be surprised because it looks like a gentle typhoon.

BTW, wish I had part of an airplane in my garage. Oh wait, wish I had a garage. Stupid "Short sale"!


it actually IS an CM R4









and its nice but when its in the garage it gets a bit cramped even when your the only one in their kinda drives you mad when you need to get to the other wall


----------



## Striker36

so i got bored and the fam was watching a movie so i started working again.

i have like 3 things going at once now









but any way i started working on the fan holder for the Drive bays

i started by taking the cases off of 2 dead DvD drives i had laying around to hold every thing together.









then i marked out rectangle on some scrap Lexan









all cut out









find the center









and mark the circle to be cut out
















dont wory about the crappy red circle its just to show you all where the circle it actually is

then we find the right tools for the cutting out. i dont have a hole saw big enough for this job and im NOT paying 60 bucks for one so i asked my dad if we had any thing and he dug out a fly-cutter that i didn't know we had
















i know its nor quite the right tool but if im careful it works just as well

i did a couple trial cuts just to make sure the fly-cutter would work the way i wanted it to and it was close enough for me to actualy give it a shot

and here we are measuring the blades are the right with... more complicated than it looks...
























i left them just a bit smaller than they could be just because the walls are going to be really thin as it is. and i wanted some room for error and clean up room.

pilot hole in the Lexan









and the cut with the fly-cutter.








those clamps saved my fingers.... im NOT putting my hands any closer to that thing than i need to when its spinning.

and the way of clamping it down that actually worked the best.









and the cutter messed up the protective plastic so i just pulled it all off. but here it is all cut up before i cleaned it up









all cleaned up and sitting on a fan









thats all i have for now but ill probably cut the side window vent hole and finish the bay fan holder thing tomorrow and throw an update or 2 here

as always. feel free to comment and w/e


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

all looking great! well done so far


----------



## NAM_killer

Looks pretty good so far!


----------



## Rockr69

Curse you with your fine toolery!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


all looking great! well done so far



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NAM_killer*


Looks pretty good so far!



thanks guys!









im working on my bay fan thing (still dont have a name for this damn thing lol and ill try and get it about done today and had an update tonight.

i cant get it 100% done till i get my H50 in the mail. but ill get as far as i can


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thanks guys!









im working on my bay fan thing (still dont have a name for this damn thing lol and ill try and get it about done today and had an update tonight.

i cant get it 100% done till i get my H50 in the mail. but ill get as far as i can


Since you're working on the Reactor why not call your bay fan mount the Cooling Tower?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Since you're working on the Reactor why not call your bay fan mount the Cooling Tower?

i like it except that its not a tower







so i think ill call it the Cooling Duct







(idk why i didnt think of that last night when i started on it lol)

on a side note can some one with an H50 get me a measurement on the thickness of the rad and the fan please?

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the.ronin* 
Corsair specs - http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=79974

No specs on the fan but it's a 120mm Akasa.


Quote:

Q: What are the dimensions of the radiator?
A: Width:120mm
Height: 152mm
Depth: 27mm
thanks ronin

(copied/pasted from the CM Storm Scout club thread. link in my sig)

well that means that my original duct plan is not going to work but that's not a huge deal. originally i was planing on making it all self contained in the drive covers. thats not gona work so i think instead because its 152mm tall ill just cut the bottom drive cover and slide the rad up through it so the hoses stick out from the bottom moving back into the case.

update of what im talking about soon


----------



## CallmeRoth

Striker first off I'd like to say, your avatar...=D. Secondly I'll be following this build.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallmeRoth* 
Striker first off I'd like to say, your avatar...=D. Secondly I'll be following this build.

THANKS!!! i hope i dont disappoint.


----------



## Striker36

so i have 155 pictures uploading right now... ill have an update in an hour or two


----------



## rasa123

This looks awesome. Sub'd!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rasa123*


This looks awesome. Sub'd!


thanks!

yea well photo bucket is fighting with me again so this update might take a while longer than i hoped...


----------



## Striker36

so im FINALLY able to get to my pictures that i uploaded earlier so its update time!

work up early with the little guy and needing a change and some food so wile his mom did that i went into the shop to start working 








crappy picture wile he wasn't crying

so INTO THE SHOP! 








the little guy crying woke me up a couple times last night so i did a little cutting for the second fan mount, but its not quite strait.









so we flipped over the old belt sander and used it to even every thing out









perfect. and my little helper telling me what she thinks (and asking to be let out)









back up to the living room to be "social" with my lexan









and the center is found









pilot hole









clamped back down like yesterday to get cut with the fly-cutter









and start cutting verry slowly.

like i said yesterday. always let your tool do the work for you and you wont ruin the parts nearly as often.









not the cleanest cuts ever but we all know im not spending 60 bucks for a hole saw









and my dad suggested that i try cutting from the other side too









and it cut REALLY nicely doing it that way. maby i should outta lissen to him more about this stuff XD









clean it up real carefully









dad was wondering what would happen if he heated the edges of the lexan to "clean it up". he was hoping for a mirror finish or something slimier but the fly-cutter leaves just a bit too rough of a cut for that.
it might work inside the holes that were cut after fileing and sanding them smooth but im not gona risk wrecking them as they will be hidden behind some wire mesh anyway









and the second fan mount is all cleaned up

now for a part that was a bit harder than one would think it should be. finding the screw hole locations.

















i started by laying a fan over one of the fan mounts









i went diggin around the shop for my center punch set wondering if i had one the right size to fill the holes snugly to get as close to the center as i could









found one 

















taped the fan down just so it wouldn't move on me when i was taping the punch









the trusty rubber mallet









and perfect.

if you decide to do any thing like this you need to be very careful to not hit the accrilic too hard or it will split quite a way in a couple directions (i didn't crack this set but i crack the stuff all the time at work







)









the second one is punched. the dimples are sorta hard to see in the picture so i circled them with a black sharpie but that didn't work too well









the hardware ill be working with.









i drilled two holes of different sizes to see wich would work better (couldnt get my damn camera to focus







)









drilling them out. (yes i used a pilot hole first)









most fan screws are countersunk at about 120 degrees. i happen to have a 120* countersink bit







its one of the more common angles for that stuff









all cleaned up and countersunk

i think they look really good for being the first real fabrication that i have done with lexan or any acrylics for that matter.









and my mount with an R4 attached to it









and a good shot of the screws and the countersinking


----------



## Striker36

i got bored and my sister was asking what the fans looked like all lit up so i got my PSU out and the jumper i made for PSUs a couple months ago

















pretty







too bad my camera doesn't like them i spent like 20 mins messing around with the settings and those were the best pics i could get. maybe ill steal my sisters D-300 and take some good shots of what i have so far with the lights on









just because some of you might be interested here are some shots of the jumper to get the PSU going out of a PC
















to jump your PSU you just need to make a connection between the green (ground) wire and one of the black ones (just about any one of them will work)








Sydney wanted to help too









and that,s the jumper switch i cut out of some other project i had going. it allows me to shut it off on the rail instead of using the switch on the back of the PSU (i dont know if its good for it or not but oh well i dont use it much)









the fan and the fan holder in the bottom of the cooling duct









what i ended up doing to attach the fans to the drive cover things was cut one of those tabs holding on the screw things and bent them sideways.









i used my crapy 4.5volt battery Dremel to grind out the material keeping the tabs horizontal









ground out









and bent in with the big pliers in the picture before









now to find a way to attach the fan mounts to the case. how will he do it?









with a file







i marked the lexan where the screw holes were and clamped it in the vice to cut a grove in the lexan with my files.









i started with my triangular one to make a slot that would prevent the round one from moving around on the edge.









and the round one









it worked out as nicely as i could have hoped for!

in my way up to the rest of my stuff i saw this and needed to take a picture. so why not share it?

















i opened another one of my R4s and mounted it in the case after cutting the groves in the second mount and screwed it in









i had to lite them up







:







keep in mind that the second fan will be just a plane old black one when its all done









kinda a rough idea what it will look like all done









and now to cut the sides of the duct (not really needed but i think it would be better to have them.)









the first one is cut but i dont like it.









so i decided to dig out another chunk of Lexan and try again. this time i measured twice

















and the new sides are cut and dropped in the case









and i pealed off the plastic (who cares its gona be IN the case any way and no one will see it if it gets scratched.)









time to cut the tray to length with the tin snips. that thing is thick so i used my crappy cutters to not ruin my good ones that we use on the plane









so i ran into a problem i didn't think of. what am i going to have to do about the fan wires?









time to drill some holes









i didn't want to make them any bigger than that so insted of making them bigger









i made them longer. 
they dont look grate but oh well... i couldn't do much better with out cutting new sides and im dont see a reason to do that when it will have a mettle box over the top any way.









and i filed a slot into the fan mount for the 2 wires so they wouldn't get pinched.


----------



## Striker36

with a wire in it and my messed up thumbnail (i smashed it in the door (1500lbs) of a pulp refiner and it kinda fell off but its growing back. because i know you care so much)

and the final result as of right now looks pretty good. i cant do any more till i get my H50 and can get the radiator problem finalized.








final product of the day

i hope to have my cooler ordered this week with some other stuff so i should be able to have the cooling duct actually finished in a couple weeks.

im planing on bringing the chase to work tomorrow to to cut out those mesh grates out of the font and top with the tools at work (i have ALOT to work with up their)

so that's the update for what i did today hope you enjoyed reading this as it took me 45 mins to type up wile watching the Deadliest Catch with my sister and her baby


----------



## Striker36

wow.... that's a big update... 2 full posts and a smaller third one lol

on a side note can any one tell me how to change the thread title?


----------



## Dilyn

I like it








Pretty cool idea right there... Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## pbasil1

Nice build thread youv got there... keep it coming im excited to see the end result!


----------



## mrfajita

This looks good, and you change the thread title by editing the OP and going to Advanced.
Your dad has an awesome beard and 'stache


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I like it








Pretty cool idea right there... Can't wait to see the finished product









i hope it comes out aw well as it seems to be going right now and the project is up to the standards of this forum

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pbasil1* 
Nice build thread youv got there... keep it coming im excited to see the end result!

thanks! and i am too







you guys have as much of an idea what its gona look like as i do right now lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrfajita* 
This looks good, and you change the thread title by editing the OP and going to Advanced.
Your dad has an awesome beard and 'stache









thanks for the info and Dad got a good chuckle out of that









*and a minor update*

i got bored again watching Law and Order so i decided to do something that seemed easy in my head

i started with 2 fan wire extenders and proceeded to hack them apart








extenders








connectors

i borrowed my dads wire strippers. these ones are really cool because they dont actually cut the jacket all the way through like most cheaper hand strippers and tent to not wreck the wire inside (usualy)

































all my wires striped and the connector taken off the end (the easy one)









getting ready to solder the strands together








soldered and ready for heat shrink









heat gun is loud and the baby is sleeping and their is a vent right above the bench so i use the torch

















done







but does it work?









yep and it almost looks like a rez for a liquid system









well now that its 11:25 its time for bed
hope you like it. feel free to comment or ask questions or w/e


----------



## Nawtheph

Just got caught up! It looks good so far


----------



## kowabunka

SubÂ´ed


----------



## repo_man

Amazing worklog mate! Sub'd!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Curse you with your fine toolery!


Lol, I know right!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nawtheph*


Just got caught up! It looks good so far











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kowabunka*


SubÂ´ed











Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Amazing worklog mate! Sub'd!

Lol, I know right!










THANKS! i hope i can keep your attention.

and as for my tooling. you come to find out you just cant do with the same old tools when building an airplane so over the past 6 or 7 years (almost 7 seance delivery of the crate of parts) we have some to have quite a variety and a pretty solid knowledge of how to use them

but their are a few things i still wish we had... a table saw for one would make cutting larger things MUCH easier than that p.o.s. band saw... (150 bucks at sears on open box clearance) their is a reason some one returned it. the blade wheels are warped in the housing....

but on another note i just added some more on the "to do list" in the OP. you should check it out and tell me what you think









and now to finish my lunch


----------



## repo_man

A circular saw and a makeshift guide (ie - a 2x4 board) make an _excellent_ table saw. Honestly, you could probably bolt a circular saw to a table and make your own. You have the tools!









(I use a circular saw for all my long cuts instead of a table saw. I don't own one and I'm just used to the circular now,lol.)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


A circular saw and a makeshift guide (ie - a 2x4 board) make an _excellent_ table saw. Honestly, you could probably bolt a circular saw to a table and make your own. You have the tools!









(I use a circular saw for all my long cuts instead of a table saw. I don't own one and I'm just used to the circular now,lol.)


we actualy have a chunk pr ply that we made into a saw table that we use a 6 or 8 inch circular saw in. but its too much effort to put it together for a couple small cuts like in this project and on the window i had those corners to cut too so i just used the band saw but still a real table saw would be nice for some stuff XD

back on topic: i have the case with me at work today so if i get my work done hear early enough i might have a small update for you all tonight


----------



## repo_man

^*case.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


^*case.










lol thanks.

fixed... my boss was yelling at me to get back to work as i was typing that









ill start uploading some pictures of what i did today after dinner.

so their WILL be an update in the next couple hours


----------



## Danny Boy

Ok this is funny, we both started our mode at the same time, both have same fan controller, both have same crappy battery dremel and booth doing a lot of the same mods...gotta say yours is going to look a lot better then mine. Nice work striker


----------



## Striker36

so i took my chase with me to work today in the hopes that i would have some time to work on it before i went home and guess what! i did i worked off and on all day! so here is what i got done.

sorry in advance... most of the pictures from work are kinda junk... i forgot my camera and needed to use a really junky one we have for insurance stuff.

i started by marking where i wanted to cut with a grease pencil and a square 









time to get my tools ready. and as always safety first!







but yea i just used an angle grinder with a cut off disk on it.









did a quick test cut to see how it would work with the disk and speed of the rig (the disk was a bit more aggressive than i would have liked but my boss wouldn't let me use the good ones
















Walter approves









REALLY strait cuts and not too messy for a plunge cut with an angle grinder









got the 4 long cuts done first just so i wouldn't mess up the steel sheet that the top is formed out of.








then i started the angled cuts (if i could do it again i would have given my self some more room around the fan screw holes from the beginning. it would have made things look allot nicer and more finished, but more on that in a second)

all cut out.








as you can see i cut a little too deep and hit the spacer on the grinder on the paint and you can see what i was talking about a bit better about the giving my self more room

the front is marked out and waiting








i gave my self a little more room (but still not enough....)

crappy picture but Walter thinks these cuts are good, a bit messy as a result of the disk falling apart from getting passed around the shop all day








i cut just a bit too far on a couple of them... but the lines are strait

















we are building another media blasting booth and we got the hardware for it today and i got a chuckle out of the company that we got it from 









this was what the dog and i showed up to this morning and our office manager looked confused (thats part of the frame of the new bead-blasting booth that the boss man built over the weekend)









BACK ON TOPIC!









back home and you can see what i was talking about for the jagged edges









cleaning up with my trusty round file

front and top all cleaned up

















this has made me wish i had some hole punch out tools like Bill Owen used on his Overkill project (you should check it out if you haven't already its REALLY pretty and makes my work look like a monkey with a hack saw)

a couple more of the finished (for now) chase that i took with my sisters D-300








the front vent

this is the one i messed up on the worst... good thing it will be behind a mesh screen








that's all i have for now but i might have another minny update before tomorrow morning even if its just some high quality pictures


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danny Boy* 
Ok this is funny, we both started our mode at the same time, both have same fan controller, both have same crappy battery dremel and booth doing a lot of the same mods...gotta say yours is going to look a lot better then mine. Nice work striker


heh you typed that as i was uploading the pictures that show that you have better chopping skills than i do on that mesh...

but to be honest the mesh on my case was never punched out strait to begin with and when i was looking through the Scout Owners Group it seems that mine is the odd one out with that problem...

but your right its kinda funny how we are doing prety much the same stuff at the same times









you know what they say! Great minds think alike!

of coarse simple minds seldom differ.......


----------



## ROM3000

I'm really liking how this is coming out. I was lazy and just used some tin snips to cut out the mesh. If I ever aquire a dremel I'll do it right.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ROM3000* 
I'm really liking how this is coming out. I was lazy and just used some tin snips to cut out the mesh. If I ever aquire a dremel I'll do it right.

or an angle grinder?


----------



## imh073p

Very interesting, sub'd. Rep+


----------



## Striker36

so i was just messing around with my sisters D-300 before she leaves to go home tomorrow







im uploading some neat shots of the "cooling duct" with the 2 LED fans and a couple of the chase that are going to replace the ones in the last update


----------



## Striker36

i wish i had a good camera like my sisters D-300









i spent about 20 minuets in the kitchen messing around with it trying not to brake it using my "Cooling Duct" as the subject of the photos

so here are a few that are just think are pretty

















product placement much? im SHOCKED that that came out as well as it did
















nice clean cuts (almost) and some LED action








acrylic is fun to take pictures of and no that is not a crack in the top right corner








smoke in a box?
































long exposure fun

































that's all my sister would let me do







but i think some of them are pretty neat

sorry if i bored you with this post but i had fun taking the photos and thought you might as well


----------



## Striker36

i got bored again...

so i fit the cooling duct into its home in the chase (partly cus i wanted to and partly cus my dad was asking where it went. him being on the older side (66) hes not too "up on the techno-babble" and wasn't sure where it went and my sister is asleep on the couch wth the baby on her lap so i stole her camera again









heirs how it looks for now 








the camera is still set up for the darker shots and i couldn't get any good shots with out the flash witch unfortunately washed out the LEDs quite a bit








ill probably cut a cable management hole in the bottom drive bay to avoid the mess of wires sticking out the back of the tray like that yellow one








and the controller under the duct

and im sleepy so im gona go to sleep now. i might take more pictures tomorrow


----------



## ROM3000

Those long exposure shots look awesome. I wish I still had my good camera, sadly it died on me.


----------



## Striker36

thanks for the kind words ROM. but i really need to give my sister credit for those. she showed me how to mess with the exposure times and it IS her camera :-/


----------



## Striker36

Gentlemen (and possible lady o.0)

im out on my weekly delivery run for work and and im sitting in front of a building that dose government work and they wont let me in the building to unload so im bored to tears hiding from the rain in the cab wile they unload for me (part of the contract they signed with the feds is they cant have non employees in the same area as the stuff they make) and i was thinking about my plans for the case and cooling.

i got an idea that i know has been thrown around in the WC section of OCN but i wanted your opinions on it before i go too far into my reaserch. im thinking i could take my planed H50 cooler and mod it out to have 2 120mm rads (it comes with one so why not use it?) in different places in the case and a reservoir some place (still haven't gotten that far in the planning) what im thinking is get one of the higher end rads (50 to 70 bucks max) and stick that in the "cooling duct" with the output going to the pump/block (its an intake with a push pull so i would think it would cool better than any place else and cold water in = lower core temps right? correct me if im wrong) then out of the block to a rez and then to the first rad.

so it would go something like res>stock rad>good rad>pump/block>rez

i dont have the money for a regular WC loop as much as i want one but i want some of the benefits (sexy eye candy and slightly better temps than air)

im thinking 2 120mm rads simply because it will be easier to fit them in their with out destroying my dase in the process. if i had the money for a full WC set up i would stick a 3x120 in the front behind the grills instead but yea.....

off topic:
WOOT! new 3G netbooks for work to keep every thing organized and connected to the shop!


----------



## Danny Boy

Good work, that long exposure shot looks sweet. Your mod is coming along nicely


----------



## Striker36

uploaded a couple more pictures last night of the cooling duct in the case.









sorry for the fuzzy. my camera was fighting with me









with the flash washing out most of the green









and under the box in the case their is just enough room for the fan controller and my planed water cooling tubes (the headers on the controller are right below the first fan so if i do some cable management it could be a nice snug fit in there

now im off to the airport to see off my sister and nephew







probably wont be too much more of an update this week due to lack of funds but you never know i might find something to keep me busy

still looking for input on the H50 question posted above. how much restriction can that pump handle any way?


----------



## Striker36

im giving serious consideration to putting one of THESE in the cooling duct.

can any one give me any input on the idea? can the pump handle it? is that rad any good?


----------



## TurboHertz

The H50 pump isn't really good, it SHOULD work but it wouldn't be a bad idea to get another pump.


----------



## Dilyn

I don't know too much about water cooling so I can't answer your question. Although I saw a post on doing what you're talking about doing to an h50 in the water cooling section and I even followed it for a couple days... But I got lost in everything and gave up









Anyways... The case is looking great mate. Love the way that cooling duct works. Awesome shots by the way. Wish I had a nice camera


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Curse you with your fine toolery!


 I agree, how dare you use a drill press, micrometer and other precision tools. When we lowly few are left to use dremels and hole saws!! LOL!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I agree, how dare you use a drill press, micrometer and other precision tools. When we lowly few are left to use dremels and hole saws!! LOL!










BriSleep and the rest of you make me laugh.

any one can get most of this stuff for pretty cheap if you know what your looking for. those calipers only cost me 40 bucks when i got them and you can get a decent drill press for $150-200 at most home improvement stores (and about 75% of them are better than mine)

i will say i have been lucky with my bits and stuff though. when it comes to cutting tools like those you really do get what you pay for. my dad got the bits i have been using for a few years in the mid 60s and spent ALOT of money on them. they are still damn near the best cutting tools i have ever seen

as my dad always tells me "keep your tools sharp and in good working order and they will last forever".

that and my personal favorite "dont force it..... get a bigger hammer"









im gona get some measurements on my cooling duct tonight and give some serious consideration to what i want to spend my next couple pay checks on. this week im kinda limited on the computer spending because my girl friend won an award im going to surprise her at school and take her to dinner so i wont have too much left over after i pay my bills for the month


----------



## Striker36

my sister is gone for less than 4 hours and im home from work for 20 mins and i already invaded the kitchen

















i took the "cooling duct" back out of the case to work on it some more and i got the measurements i was missing at work when i was htinking about the radiator option








the fattest rad i can fit in their with out redoing the whole thing (NOT HAPPENING) its about 51mm(if i move the fan mounts to the outside of the mounting tabs)

what i want to do is cut out the bottom of the duct to allow the inlet and outlet to fall below into the empty space behind the fan controller







barbs facing back from here








in this empty/wasted space
any comments or ideas?

thats all i have for now. and more than likely for a little while.

im thinking about paint right now as well. in thinking is yellow stripes going at 45*s across the outer edges of the front bezel (keeping the mesh all black)and maybe some text on the handle and across the bottom mesh piece. (at the top stuff like "LIFT HERE" and "HOT EXHAUST" and across the bottom of the font "INTAKE KEEP CLEAR"

stripes sorta like this









as always any comments and suggestions are welcomed and at this point kinda wanted... im hitting a wall right now on this project :doh i have a couple small things on the list that im gonna get done tonight but i could use some ideas for the rest of it. and if any one is any good with photo-shop if they could throw together what they think my current idea would look like that would make my week. i have the idea in my head but i have no idea how it would look for real and i suck with PS









and random shot with the front on and a fan in the bottom


----------



## Rockr69

With all the talent your showing I think the only thing you have left to do is make up your damn mind! Whatever the result will be brilliant. So git-r-dun son.


----------



## Striker36

i think im gona cut out that circle i left. i thought it might look neat but it looks kinda dumb the more i sit here looking at it. oh well it was worth a shot. its always easier to take material out than add more


----------



## BriSleep

Check my post on the Scout board: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8911503

It might give you an idea of what to do with that space. I personally wouldn't mod the H50, it's set for that kind of rad and that length of tubing but there are cheap ways of liquid cooling. You don't _have_ to have an $80- water block and you don't _have_ to have a $60- pump. You can get cheap and effective, especially older parts, even ones somone may be getting rid of.

Oh, Kev_b made my drive cage cover and he fine sanded the edges and it came out really smooth, somehow you just got to keep it flat. My leg is made out of the really hard Lexan and they sanded the edges with a power sander.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
Check my post on the Scout board: http://www.overclock.net/computer-ca...ml#post8911503

It might give you an idea of what to do with that space. I personally wouldn't mod the H50, it's set for that kind of rad and that length of tubing but there are cheap ways of liquid cooling. You don't _have_ to have an $80- water block and you don't _have_ to have a $60- pump. You can get cheap and effective, especially older parts, even ones somone may be getting rid of.

Oh, Kev_b made my drive cage cover and he fine sanded the edges and it came out really smooth, somehow you just got to keep it flat. My leg is made out of the really hard Lexan and they sanded the edges with a power sander.

hehe i saw your post before i got to thinking and looking at my punch card

SO

im back in the shop with a circular saw 3 square feet of lexan and a camera  maybe ill make a Rez and go all out and put a real WC loop in the Reactor? awww yeaaa im thinking i can manage it over the next 2 or 3 pay checks. so im gona do it









but before i chop my fingers off im running to Dunkins for an iced coffee with a double shot of espresso and only cuz i have tomorrow off

and a buddy of mine at work offered to help me with the painting (thats what he dose for a living AND for fun) so i think that might work out nicely too

hows that for decisions Rocker?


----------



## Striker36

well my screwing around in the shop tonight was fruitless and im out a bit more Lexan that i would have liked for no results but tomorrow i get out of work early so ill have all afternoon to play and maybe ill dig out a router table if dad didn't give it back to my uncle...

so a table saw would have worked nicely for what i was trying tonight (or a router table) but i didn't have room to set one up (and i didn't know we had the other) but i was using the circular saw with just the crappy guide fence and wile the cuts are all at a 45* angle like i was hoping none of them are clean enough to work with. and my cameras battery died so i didn't get any pictures

im planing on stopping Lows or Home Depot tomorrow to get a better blade for it if dad cant find the router table.

im GOING to make a res... if not just to say i did..


----------



## Striker36

i went to the hardware store but i didnt get any thing for the saw. i insted got a new blade for the band saw and a better battery Dremel (7.2 volts insted of 4.w/e) i would have gotten a corded one but my father way paying for it (he wanted it any way) and wanted a battery one.

so i scraped the 45* angle plan for the rez im making but im making good progress with it any way.

my new blade doesn't cut very cleanly though. looks liek ill have to do some clean up before i bold the parts.

ill have a real update tonight at some point.


----------



## spectre023

in regards to your h50 mod question..

check the link in my sig.. ive got mine on a 240 rad and danger den bay res.
dropped my temps about 10c

and the case looks killer man


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spectre023* 
in regards to your h50 mod question..

check the link in my sig.. ive got mine on a 240 rad and danger den bay res.
dropped my temps about 10c

and the case looks killer man

THANKS!

to be honest im giving serious consideration to just doing a normal WC loop and spending a little extra.

heres what i found at work that i think might work for me (im going to post in the WC section too) but any imput would be wonderfun as im new to this whole WC thing.

i modified my Cooling Duct to fit THIS RAD (its the largest that is possible given the usage)

and THIS pump should fit in behind the HDD cage (if i dont cut out a large portion of it)

and im wondering about THIS CPU block as it has some decent reviews (as long as you look at rev-A and is in a price range that im willing to spend to get the rig running)


----------



## Striker36

so last night as those of you that have been following this build know i was messing around with some tools and ruining a bunch of Lexan









the saw would cut 45* correctly but it it was REALLY messy so i scraped the idea entirely when i found out that i DON'T in fact have a router table any more









oh and i broke the blade in my band saw









after i got out of work i went to Lows and got a new blade for the band saw and a new Dremel then i went home and started working on my reservoir because im cheap and didn't want to buy one when i can make it for cheeps.









my camera battery was dead when i got home so i dont have any thing from the first part but those are the 6 parts of it after getting cut out









all cleaned up and waiting to get bonded.
to bond them together im going to use some "Weld on Formula 16". it chemically melts most acrylics and welds them together for a watertight seal

ill probably do that in a couple days at work or maybe ill grab a tube and do it at home. its not really a priority at the moment









taped together and sitting in the case for a size comparison (that's not where it will go as the window fan will hit it their)

after i got those parts cut out and cleaned up i decided it was time to get that window finished so out came the fly-cutter again










after about 15 mins of cleaning up the edges (that fly-cutter doesn't cut very cleanly) and drilling out the screw holes just like i did in the cooling duct









sorry for the fuzzy shot my camera couldn't decide where it wanted to focus in any of the 7 tries and i know im missing a screw i just got lazy









on the case and spinning i think it looks pretty good.









that's all for now. i have a busy next few days comin up so i probably wont get too much work done on it till next week.

feel free to comment or ask questions or make suggestions


----------



## Xion X2

Nice job on this worklog, Striker. It's nice to see someone who likes to get their hands dirty in the shop and go rummaging through a bunch of tools.

Does your camera have a manual focus on it? It may be having trouble focusing because of lack of light. You can pick up a 10$ handheld flourescent down at Home Depot or Lowe's that would take care of that problem more than likely.

In my shop, I bought an overhead flourescent that lights up the entire room for 35$.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Nice job on this worklog, Striker. It's nice to see someone who likes to get their hands dirty in the shop and go rummaging through a bunch of tools.

Does your camera have a manual focus on it? It may be having trouble focusing because of lack of light. You can pick up a 10$ handheld flourescent down at Home Depot or Lowe's that would take care of that problem more than likely.

In my shop, I bought an overhead flourescent that lights up the entire room for 35$.

first off thanks for coming to check it out!

secondly im using a really cheap (like 87 dollars cheap) point and shoot.

in the shop i have a bunch of fluorescents over all of the work surfaces (and i can get some decent shots their) but in the kitchen its just a couple overhead lights that aren't really ll that bright. i think the reason for the crappy work shots is more the cheap camera than lighting. when i was using my sisters i could get shots of every thing.

after this project is done im gonna start saving my pennies for a good DSLR seance i will have a computer that i can actual do something with. my current laptop i got in high school and its been dieing slowly for the past like 4 months. so its time to get a good one


----------



## slickwilly

The second rad. you linked to will cool better than the first one
Check the OCN market place for deals on H2O cooling stuff
Your res. looks kinda like my Swifty Micro res., what Swifty did to thinken up the areas
where the fittings go was to glue a second piece of Acrylic over the first piece
A double layered cake look

The best way to route your cooling loop is
"res., Pump, Rad., CPU block and back to the res.
If you run two rads. then run them in series and not parallel

If you have spelling issue's (like me) then use Firefox it corrects your spelling, but alas
not my bad grammer (correct grammar) Firefox cought that


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slickwilly*


The second rad. you linked to will cool better than the first one
Check the OCN market place for deals on H2O cooling stuff
Your res. looks kinda like my Swifty Micro res., what Swifty did to thinken up the areas
where the fittings go was to glue a second piece of Acrylic over the first piece
A double layered cake look

The best way to route your cooling loop is 
"res., Pump, Rad., CPU block and back to the res.
If you run two rads. then run them in series and not parallel

If you have spelling issue's (like me) then use Firefox it corrects your spelling, but alas
not my bad grammer (correct grammar) Firefox cought that


that's kinda what i was going for with the res (mostly cuz its an easy design to follow) and i DO use firefox with the spell check

trust me... you dont want to see my spelling with out it


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Looking great Striker36, the res looks like it turned out ok too, cant wait to see the H50 modded to and extra Rad and the Res!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Looking great Striker36, the res looks like it turned out ok too, cant wait to see the H50 modded to and extra Rad and the Res!


thanks for the kind words! im looking forward to it as well. im kinda worried about how the several warranties im going to be voiding though









im getting paid today but im going to visit my GF at school this weekend so im not gona get much of an update if any but i DO need to take her and a couple of her friends to the local mall and they have a best buy so i might come home with a surprise or two. i love it when she guilt trips her self and her friends into feeling bad for making me do stuff i dont honestly dont mind doing... some times they buy me stuff


----------



## Striker36

well im at work and i just asked my boss about using some Weld-on #16 and he told me no







because its really expensive to ship it even if the tubes are cheap and we have a big job coming up that will require a lot of acrylic work. so now im looking for some other way to bond my parts for the rez together.

i found THIS. it looks like it should work for me. now to stop at Lowes on the way home


----------



## Striker36

so im visiting my girl friend at school and she and a couple of her friends wanted to go to the mall last night (gah... the mall with a bunch of girls XD) but it all worked out for me. wile they were doing their thing i ran off to best(worst) buy and grabbed an H50. i wouldn't normally buy any thing from their when i can get it for less on line but it was in the overstock section for $64.99 so i grabbed it.

ill have pictures and a small update when i get home as now im off to dinner and a show. (yay comedic plays!)

damn. disappear for a couple days and you end up on the second page. things move fast over here on the weekends


----------



## mrfajita

$65 for a H50, not bad for worst buy!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrfajita*


$65 for a H50, not bad for worst buy!


that's what i was thinking when i saw it so i just had to grab it. sure their is sales tax here in Mass (i live in NH where we dont have one) but even with that the overall price was less than every thing i have found online with shipping added on. and they were out of stock at the worst buy near my house


----------



## Harrier

A tad late but sub'd nonetheless


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harrier* 
A tad late but sub'd nonetheless









THANKS!

when i got home from my girl friends school it was already really so i didnt get much work done and yesterday i had the day off but i was hanging out with a friend i haven't seen in a few weeks so all i got done was cutting a slot in the cooling duct for the H50 rad.

ill have more of an update tonight.


----------



## Striker36

well here's the update i was suposta have last night. i changed my mind again. lol i decided im gonna order that fat 120mm rad (black ice) and mod my H50 to try and get just a little more out of it.

sorry if i disappointed any one but im sure you all understand what its like


----------



## spectre023

naw.. i was in the same boat. i barely got around to getting my custom loop ordered and fitted this week.
i was running on that h50 in my sig... it gave stellar temps.. but i found an mcp655 for a killer deal so finally took the plunge.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spectre023*


naw.. i was in the same boat. i barely got around to getting my custom loop ordered and fitted this week.
i was running on that h50 in my sig... it gave stellar temps.. but i found an mcp655 for a killer deal so finally took the plunge.


i wasn't sure it was really worth it being that its on par with a higher end air cooler but still has a conductive fluid running around next to my components. but i saw that it only has one failure (on ocn at least) and corsair got that guy new parts and i found it cheap so i said screw it.

but with that review i feel a bit more comfortable with my buy.

i should have had an update by now on paint or something but i got hit HARD with the flu when i got back from my girls school... so im sorry if im boring you all

im still planing on going full water at some point, but money is kinda a problem and i still have the rest of my components to buy.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im still planing on going full water at some point, but money is kinda a problem and i still have the rest of my components to buy.


I know the feeling. I'm actually starting to look for a JOB so I can buy all my stuff now


----------



## drummerstix11

Subbed. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I know the feeling. I'm actually starting to look for a JOB so I can buy all my stuff now










lol i remember what that's like... dont piety you AT ALL. i do pretty well at my job but i need to help my pops out with medical bills so its kinda difficult sometimes.

but still. good luck with your job search!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drummerstix11*


Subbed. Can't wait to see more.


THANKS! i hope its not a disapointment


----------



## Striker36

so as some of you remember i left the outer circle in the front bezel because i was hoping the fan would look decent behind it.








it looked like crap.

so i cut it out









and just to experiment i tried cutting a rad slot in the bottom of the cooling duct. this is just a temporary thing because im going to be ordering a fatter and shorter rad some time this week (THIS ONE) because the H50 rad has those caps on the top that make it not fit quite as well as i was hoping








and here it is with the rad in it









i also swaped out one of my R-4s for the stock fan for the H 50 in the cooling duct as you can see in the last picture.

sorry i couldn't have a better update for the week but like i said. i was layed up for a few days and im still not 100% so working on side projects is NOT a priority... im sure you guys know what its like.

THIS WEEK!
im planing on ordering a rad and a sleaving kit this week to give myself something to do wile i wait for the 850fx chip set to drop at the end of the month

THIS ONE!
and THIS!
and maby some of this?

do i want all black or black and green?

as always comments, suggestions, and questions are welcome!


----------



## repo_man

Looks great bro! I would go with all black, at least that way if you want to reuse anything in another build (that does not have green in it) it won't stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Dilyn

How much green do you plan on putting on the case?
'Cus if it isn't a whole lot, I'd say get some of the green










What good is the name 'Reactor' if you don't have any GREEN in it mate! 
Can't wait to see what else happens here.


----------



## Striker36

all the fans are green and when i swap out the tubing on the H50 and do all that water stuff im thinking about the water will be green and i MIGHT (if i can justify the expense) have some green sleeves on some of the wires (only a few though like 4 or 5 on the 24 pin ATX one. just enough to brake up the black) and every one on my end is telling me that i should scrap the paint idea..... but idk. ill have to think about this one


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


all the fans are green and when i swap out the tubing on the H50 and do all that water stuff im thinking about the water will be green and i MIGHT (if i can justify the expense) have some green sleeves on some of the wires (only a few though like 4 or 5 on the 24 pin ATX one. just enough to brake up the black) and every one on my end is telling me that i should scrap the paint idea..... but idk. ill have to think about this one


Don't listen to anyone else when it comes to your creativity. You alone have to be satisfied with the end result and from what I've seen so far, you're doing fine. If you want to paint it, then paint it!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Don't listen to anyone else when it comes to your creativity. You alone have to be satisfied with the end result and from what I've seen so far, you're doing fine. If you want to paint it, then paint it!


thanks for the vote of confidence rocker, your the man, (with hot avitars)

what i was thinking instead of painting the yellow stripes on the front was taking a trip to my local large scale hobby shop and finding some stencils of things like "CAUTION" and "INTAKE KEEP CLEAR" i know of a pretty good one about an hour from my house that i have done business with before that has most every thing for the size im thinking of.

my lap top charger died...







so that being my main rig at the moment im kinda stuck and i want to get that going again asap so im gonna have to dip into the "reactor project" funds this week (and pay my taxes







) so that last post about stuff i want to buy is on hold for a week or two


----------



## repo_man

I got a charger for my laptop on ebay for like $14 shipped. Look around there.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I got a charger for my laptop on ebay for like $14 shipped. Look around there.










i would but dont like e-bay... i got screwed a couple times







paypal savend the day but even still, i try and avoid it even if i need to pay a little extra and my boss said he would help me out because i have a bunch of work files on my laptop and my stuff is alredy converted for our mill and other tools and its just faster to use my lappy than re comple every thing on the work (read: crap) computers


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i would but dont like e-bay... i got screwed a couple times







paypal savend the day but even still, i try and avoid it even if i need to pay a little extra and my boss said he would help me out because i have a bunch of work files on my laptop and my stuff is alredy converted for our mill and other tools and its just faster to use my lappy than re comple every thing on the work (read: crap) computers


Gotcha.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Just read through the whole thread... nice work with the acrylic

It seems like your good with tools, you could think about making your own waterblock... thats what i'm doing (coz i got no money either). The thread is in my sig if your interested.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Just read through the whole thread... nice work with the acrylic

It seems like your good with tools, you could think about making your own waterblock... thats what i'm doing (coz i got no money either). The thread is in my sig if your interested.


THANKS!







i had alot of fun working with the lexan. i think i might revise my rez though.

i AM actually thinking about making my own water block







. the only limiting factor on that right now is i dont have access to end-mills for the milling machine i would be using precise enough for my liking. i actually have a couple plans (solidworks) for a couple on my laptop (the one i cant use till tomarow afternoon







)

but till i get around to talking my boss into getting me a couple small tools ill just use my H50


----------



## Striker36

well i got bored and its kind of a dreary day here so theirs not allot to do so i decided to see if i could make my fan controller look a little better.

i didn't really like they way it looked in the bay with the adapter grill for the bezel. it just didn't look finished to me. their was just a little bit of extra space all the way around it and it that bugged me.

well hears how i dealt with it.

the scout comes with an extra 5.25 inch grill (if you use the adapter or an optical drive. if you use both you get 2 extras!)









i started by marking the center line on the grill.








TO THE SHOP!








i put a block of wood behind the grill to prevent the metal from bending or shredding
http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/g...DSCF0299-1.jpg
clamp the adapter plate to the top of the front of the other one
http://s247.photobucket.com/albums/g...DSCF0302-1.jpg
and i dropped the front of the controller in the slot to make it easier to find where to drill.








because of the extra space around the plate i taped it tightly in the spot it needed to be








all drilled out








and it fits nicely
above you can see the counter sink bit that i used to clean the holes up a little bit.









all done!








in the case. it looks much better now. i didn't put the dust filter in for the pictures.

to add the dust filter i just pushed the nobs through the holes so the foam poked out and just cut around them with a knife and done!

as always feel free to comment, ask questions, make suggestions


----------



## Enigma8750

Love your work.. Pro fession al.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Love your work.. Pro fession al.


THANKS! that means a lot coming from the great Gen. Enigma


----------



## Enigma8750

I want a workshop with a pet airplain in it.. but I would have one of those ultra lite Helos.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I want a workshop with a pet airplain in it.. but I would have one of those ultra lite Helos.

yea its pretty neat. it sounds AWESOME when the Corvair (yes the air cooled 100 horse power engines that Chevy used in the 40s and 60s) under the cowell is running (ill look for a video)









came out of one of those
turns out when you spin them 180* they make really grate airplane engines.









for the most part at the moment its more in the way than any thing though









but on another note!

my project was nominated for MOD OF THE MONTH!. if you like my work or even if you dont you should go vote for the rig you think is deserving of being called the March MOTM!

THANKS for the nomination Repo_Man!


----------



## Striker36

shameless plug for mod of the month!!

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...poll-open.html

go vote!
preferably for me


----------



## Striker36

lunch time update!
i have the bezel with me here at work today and i managed to grab a can of body filler to do some work on it with







. im going to fill the groves on the sides of the front face with the body filler so i can paint it with out having to worry about over spray fanning out in the slots.

and i just think it will look better.

on my way home tonight im gonna pick up some primer and paint and ill prime tomorrow at lunch

ill have a better update for you guys when i get home and can upload my pictures.

One last thing. go check out the mod of the month poll (link im my sig) you should vote for me because i love you all


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Looking great Striker36, love the Controller mod very neat indeed!


----------



## Striker36

i decided to paint the bezel after all but after talking to my resident paint expert i was told that it would be nearly impossible to paint it the edges the way i want to with out overspray or TONS of work masking. i thought that both of those sounded like a bad day so i decided instead to fill the channels and make both of the tasks at hand easy and hopefully look really neat too









last night before bed i took all the grills back out the bezel after my controller stealth project and then took it with me to work









that's one of the slots im going to fill.









i thought it was a cool picture, so i took it









weapon of choice. i would have preferred something a bit better but it was free so i cant complain. just enough left in the can for this project but not enough for any thing we do at work.









just slop it in and smush it around with the plastic thingy making sure you get as many of the bubbles out as you can.









all filled in. now i just need to wait for it to set. i decided to go easy on the hardener because i wanted some time to actually be able to work with it and make sure it was doing what i wanted it to. but i did use enough to make sure it hardened. i was kinda worried i didn't use enough.

it didn't set up enough for me to be comfortable enough to start cleaning it up at work so i threw it in the back of my car to deal with when i got home









one side mostly cleaned up









and the other.









i didn't do as well as i had hoped filling in the slots and i got some pitting and a couple little bubbles here and their but that's no big deal. i still have a little filler left at work so ill just fill them in tomorrow and sand again. then prime once or twice (depends on how it comes out) and then 3 or 4 coats of paint then taping and some more paint only in yellow this time









thanks for reading. be sure to go vote for mod of the month (link in my sig). i would love you forever if you vote for me but if you dont feel my project is up to par with one or more of the others vote for them.

feel free to comment make suggestions or ask questions! i like conversation.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i decided to paint the bezel after all but after talking to my resident paint expert i was told that it would be nearly impossible to paint it the edges the way i want to with out overspray or TONS of work masking. i thought that both of those sounded like a bad day so i decided instead to fill the channels and make both of the tasks at hand easy and hopefully look really neat too

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0299-2.jpg[/IMG] 
last night before bed i took all the grills back out the bezel after my controller stealth project and then took it with me to work

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0301-2.jpg[/IMG]
that's one of the slots im going to fill.

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0305-2.jpg[/IMG]
i thought it was a cool picture, so i took it

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0311-2.jpg[/IMG]
weapon of choice. i would have preferred something a bit better but it was free so i cant complain. just enough left in the can for this project but not enough for any thing we do at work.

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0307-2.jpg[/IMG]
just slop it in and smush it around with the plastic thingy making sure you get as many of the bubbles out as you can.

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0313-1.jpg[/IMG]
all filled in. now i just need to wait for it to set. i decided to go easy on the hardener because i wanted some time to actually be able to work with it and make sure it was doing what i wanted it to. but i did use enough to make sure it hardened. i was kinda worried i didn't use enough.

it didn't set up enough for me to be comfortable enough to start cleaning it up at work so i threw it in the back of my car to deal with when i got home

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0317-1.jpg[/IMG]
one side mostly cleaned up

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0316-1.jpg[/IMG]
and the other.

[IG]http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/DSCF0321-1.jpg[/IMG]
i didn't do as well as i had hoped filling in the slots and i got some pitting and a couple little bubbles here and their but that's no big deal. i still have a little filler left at work so ill just fill them in tomorrow and sand again. then prime once or twice (depends on how it comes out) and then 3 or 4 coats of paint then taping and some more paint only in yellow this time









thanks for reading. be sure to go vote for mod of the month (link in my sig). i would love you forever if you vote for me but if you dont feel my project is up to par with one or more of the others vote for them.

feel free to comment make suggestions or ask questions! i like conversation.


UM... plastic thingy? Is that an industry term? More Pics Scout! That's an order!


----------



## Enigma8750

Maybe use this for inspiration.. It came up while googling Reactors.










or you could make pillars on each side of the front bezel for effect.










or if you want to go completely insane then go to Lowes and go back to the tile section and glue some marble edging to the sides with carpenters glue.. that stuff will not let go once it sets.









http://www.lowes.com/pd_260609-93840...roduct_price|1

or this









http://www.lowes.com/pd_260590-93840...roduct_price|1









http://www.lowes.com/pd_302802-93322...roduct_price|1









http://www.lowes.com/pd_42575-56687-...roduct_price|1

With this last one you can get a 12 inch long rail if you cut the backing for each 1 in line.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


UM... plastic thingy? Is that an industry term? More Pics Scout! That's an order!



yes. it is an industry term XD. i meant the plastic scrapers that come with most automotive body fillers

and ill get right on those pictures sir! as soon as i have something new


----------



## Striker36

im not sure what your suggesting Enigma


----------



## repo_man

Nice work on the bondo.







I like it when the body filler comes out to play!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yes. it is an industry term XD. i meant the plastick scrapers that come with most automotive body fillers

and ill get right on those pictures sir! as soon as i have something new

I've always heard them called (and have called them) "spreaders".


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Nice work on the bondo.







I like it when the body filler comes out to play!

I've always heard them called (and have called them) "spreaders".









thanks! i still have some work to do on that but it will be finished tomorrow night and im hoping to get painting Thursday or Friday


----------



## Striker36

hum.... so i was looking through my log trying to find anything that i NEED to fix/clean up and i keep seeing that HDD cage.... i know if i ever want full LC dual loop (gfx cards and CPU) im gonna need more space. so im thinking.... should i just cut it out and fab up a new cage my self?

i have a couple ideas of how i can do this. and dont bother suggesting the 5.25inch bay converters as i have the "Cooling Duct" taking up the last 3 that i have left. (then optical drive up top and fan controller on the bottom)

so yea what if i made a cage that went along the top behind the drive bays? it wouldn't be too difficult and it should be easy enough to maby even just relocate the stock cage.

looks like ill be drilling out some rivets tonight









what do you guys think of this idea?

VOTE STRIKER36 FOR MARCH MOD OF THE MONTH AND HE WILL LOVE YOU LONG TIME!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Will you still be able to get access to your dvd drive still? (I assume you mean put the HDD cage behind the dvd drive?)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Will you still be able to get access to your dvd drive still? (I assume you mean put the HDD cage behind the dvd drive?)


i need to do some measuring and figuring when i get home but im about 85% sure that if i take the cage out of the front and stick it to the top behind the 5.25inch bays so that its on its side (from how it is stock rotate it 90* clockwise and then tip it 90* foreword) so the HDDs power and data cables are in the same area as the optical drive) it would be a simple mod (and i can keep the tool less feature that i really like about that particular HDD solution.

its one of the better ones i think. i dont really like the thumb screw thing that Lian-Li used for some reason.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Are you going to rivet it back in or use some sexy looking bolts?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Are you going to rivet it back in or use some sexy looking bolts?


if its hanging from the top of the case it really wont mater a whole lot as they wont be seen any way once i get the handle back on it so ill probably just modify the cage a little (couple small strips of aluminum channel riveted to the side of the cage and then to the top of the case) and rivet it in

ill try and throw something together at lunch to explain what im thinking a bit better


----------



## DefecTalisman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i decided to paint the bezel after all but after talking to my resident paint expert i was told that it would be nearly impossible to paint it the edges the way i want to with out overspray or TONS of work masking. i thought that both of those sounded like a bad day so i decided instead to fill the channels and make both of the tasks at hand easy and hopefully look really neat too









last night before bed i took all the grills back out the bezel after my controller stealth project and then took it with me to work









that's one of the slots im going to fill.









i thought it was a cool picture, so i took it









weapon of choice. i would have preferred something a bit better but it was free so i cant complain. just enough left in the can for this project but not enough for any thing we do at work.









just slop it in and smush it around with the plastic thingy making sure you get as many of the bubbles out as you can.









all filled in. now i just need to wait for it to set. i decided to go easy on the hardener because i wanted some time to actually be able to work with it and make sure it was doing what i wanted it to. but i did use enough to make sure it hardened. i was kinda worried i didn't use enough.

it didn't set up enough for me to be comfortable enough to start cleaning it up at work so i threw it in the back of my car to deal with when i got home









one side mostly cleaned up









and the other.









i didn't do as well as i had hoped filling in the slots and i got some pitting and a couple little bubbles here and their but that's no big deal. i still have a little filler left at work so ill just fill them in tomorrow and sand again. then prime once or twice (depends on how it comes out) and then 3 or 4 coats of paint then taping and some more paint only in yellow this time









thanks for reading. be sure to go vote for mod of the month (link in my sig). i would love you forever if you vote for me but if you dont feel my project is up to par with one or more of the others vote for them.

feel free to comment make suggestions or ask questions! i like conversation.

Ok, now this might sound like a STUPID question, but how well is that body filler going to flex ? Only reason I ask is I know that the front panel is not rigid, when removing it from the case it buckles a little. This in turn will crack your filler and any paint on it would it not ?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
Ok, now this might sound like a STUPID question, but how well is that body filler going to flex ? Only reason I ask is I know that the front panel is not rigid, when removing it from the case it buckles a little. This in turn will crack your filler and any paint on it would it not ?

im not worried about it. that particular type of filler was used on a rock crawler we did a bunch of work on here (one of the guys that works here builds them) and the bed side that it was used on flexes ALLOT and he has never had a problem with it cracking or flaking

if any thing i can epoxy a rod of some random metal to the back of the whole thing.

actually i think ill do that any way just to be safe!


----------



## DefecTalisman

I think I mimght just follow you on that one







I always feel like I am going to break the panel when I pull it off.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im not worried about it. that particular type of filler was used on a rock crawler we did a bunch of work on here (one of the guys that works here builds them) and the bed side that it was used on flexes ALLOT and he has never had a problem with it cracking or flaking

if any thing i can epoxy a rod of some random metal to the back of the whole thing.

actually i think ill do that any way just to be safe!

That rod Idea isn't half bad...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DefecTalisman* 
I think I mimght just follow you on that one







I always feel like I am going to break the panel when I pull it off.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That rod Idea isn't half bad...

WOOT! another Striker36+CM Scout first! *throws fists in the air*

side note
if you haven't voted for mod of the month yet GO DO IT NOW or i will hunt you down and do it for you









and if you dont make me go hunting ill love you forever


----------



## Striker36

well i just looked at the back of the front and it looks like im gonna need to cut some stuff out to get a reinforcing rod in their


----------



## Enigma8750

just as long as you are not stealing from peter to pay paul.. In other words I think that you should not cut any engineered stability joints to put in your braces.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
just as long as you are not stealing from peter to pay paul.. In other words I think that you should not cut any engineered stability joints to put in your braces.

you are correct sir. when i have a little while to play around with it (when i get home) im going to take a good long look to see what/if i can cut to make something stronger than whats their.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


WOOT! another Striker36+CM Scout first! *throws fists in the air*

side note
if you haven't voted for mod of the month yet GO DO IT NOW or i will hunt you down and do it for you









and if you dont make me go hunting ill love you forever


Wait... 
So you want me to vote for you in Mod of The Month?
I don't think I quite understand what you're saying here

















I'll check it out right now and see what's going on.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Wait... 
So you want me to vote for you in Mod of The Month?
I don't think I quite understand what you're saying here

















I'll check it out right now and see what's going on.



yes please









thanks!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yes please









thanks!



You're tied with Cattle Rustler!!! 13 v. 13!!
That's amazing. He's either going to kill you or he'll congratulate you heartily.
Probably the latter, but you never know.

If you do win, huge congratulations will be in order. The competition looks fairly fierce.


----------



## Striker36

yea i was behind by like 4 for a while their and then all of a sudden he an i just took off away from the rest. i was never expecting to be nominated and then when i was i was liek "WOW!" and then when i got more than 3 votes i was like  "ppl actually read this thing?" im pretty happy about my placing at this point even if i dont win im just happy ppl are seeing my project


----------



## Striker36

CONTEST TIME!!!

im laminating aluminum aluminum plates. what am i making


----------



## Striker36

hehe.. i talked my boss out of a piece of aluminum and more body filler







maby their will be more of an update than i thought tonight


----------



## Striker36

go check the last post on the page before this one if you bored and want a chalenge


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You're tied with Cattle Rustler!!! 13 v. 13!!
That's amazing. He's either going to kill you or he'll congratulate you heartily.
Probably the latter, but you never know.

If you do win, huge congratulations will be in order. The competition looks fairly fierce.









I wouldnt kill him lol - its an awesome mod








I might have to weld his nipples together, but definitely not kill


















awesome work here mate
cheers


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 







I wouldnt kill him lol - its an awesome mod








I might have to weld his nipples together, but definitely not kill


















awesome work here mate
cheers

that sounds....... painful....

even just getting slag on my apron i can feel it burning through when i weld stuff (rarely and they look like crap. but like my boss tells me. who cares how they look as long as they are strong? you can always clean them up later.)


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*









hum.... so i was looking through my log trying to find anything that i NEED to fix/clean up and i keep seeing that HDD cage.... i know if i ever want full LC dual loop (gfx cards and CPU) im gonna need more space. so im thinking.... should i just cut it out and fab up a new cage my self?

i have a couple ideas of how i can do this. and dont bother suggesting the 5.25inch bay converters as i have the "Cooling Duct" taking up the last 3 that i have left. (then optical drive up top and fan controller on the bottom)

so yea what if i made a cage that went along the top behind the drive bays? it wouldn't be too difficult and it should be easy enough to maby even just relocate the stock cage.

looks like ill be drilling out some rivets tonight









what do you guys think of this idea?

VOTE STRIKER36 FOR MARCH MOD OF THE MONTH AND HE WILL LOVE YOU LONG TIME!


Hey Striker. Why not just cut the bottom of the drive cage out. If you leave enough space for two drives, you should have space below for whatever water cooling equipment you need. I think this will look better than relocating the cage in front of the motherboard.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey Striker. Why not just cut the bottom of the drive cage out. If you leave enough space for two drives, you should have space below for whatever water cooling equipment you need. I think this will look better than relocating the cage in front of the motherboard.


as of right now im just throwing ideas around.







im not sure what if any thing ill do with it.

that was actually one other idea i had as well on my way home. but no one commented on it today so i moved on.

at this time im still in the brain storming phase and i dont have the money to go full WC any way (hence the H50) but im just planing for future ideas as well.

im uploading pictures!!! update in like 20 mins


----------



## Striker36

well as you know i didnt quite finish the bezel last night so i planed to bring it back to work. but i didnt have time to really do any thing so i just grabbed my can of filler and a couple pieces of scrap aluminum for another thing i decided to do last minuet

so after a quick shower its time to work!

















i cut a small rectangle from the alu plate and grabbed a sharpie and marked the contour of the hand hold on the bottom of the bezel


















cut out another, and another (three total)









and a rectangle that fits between the braces.









laminate them all together!

















after letting the 30 min epoxy tack up a little we epoxy it in the bezel









fill some small spots i wasn't happy with form the earlier refill









the epoxy tacked up enough to take the clamps off for a quick peak. i think it looks pretty good.
then the clamps go back on AND








DINNER TIME! wile we wait for stuff to dry some more









the exposed cutts were pretty rough (i knew that cutting them) so i clamped a block to the back to prevent the plated from separating(30 minuet epoxy drys in 30 minuets but dosen't set for 24 to 48 hours) and went at it with a file for a little while to clean it up

THEN the plates and the plastic still weren't quite at the same level so








i mixed up a bunch more filler and covered the bottom of the bezel with it.

that's all i have for now! i didn't use much hardener in the filler tonight so i would have more time to work with it so its not going to be ready for sanding till tomorrow morning. i might bring it up to work tomorrow and if i get some time to my self ill work on it some more.

as for the plan to stiffen the whole thing with some metal rods i was looking at the back and found that to do it properly i will need to cut some plastic stiffeners or do a bunch of bending. also after messing around with it some more i discovered that 90%+ of the actual flex is in the cross bars and not actually in the vertical sides. so i dont know if that particular mod is actually worth the time to do it. i still dont like the flexing so im going to try and think of a way to keep the mod alive but make it easier for me and less damaging to the bezel.

as always feel free to comment and suggest things or ask questions.

and VOTE FOR MOD OF THE MONTH!







vote for me!


----------



## devilsx

That is sweet stuff. Ramen is delicious.


----------



## spRICE

Wow this is awesome. You are very creative in all of your fabricated parts and you have inspired me to make some similar parts for my computer. Mod On! This worklog is making it hard for me to vote...


----------



## Striker36

i wonder if i can steal some aluminum rod and some brazing rods today? i was thinking about the reinforcing idea and i think i know how to do it!

most (if not all) of the flexing in the bezel is coming from the cross supports and NOT the uprights so im thinking if i just make an "H" shape and a couple "|_|" shapes i can epoxy (read: use a whole tube of JB weld) them in crossing the back of the cross bars and turning to run along the side.

im planing on using a rather stiff and dense extruded aluminum rod for this so i dont need to worry about torsional flexing.

do you guys think it will work if i do it that way?

i know this probably isin't needed but why not if i can?

i like seeing comments and questions and stuff so feel free to ask them!

SUPPORT YOUR FAVORITE MODDER! GO VOTE MOTM!!!! DO IT NOW!

if you vote for me ill love you forever!!!!







<== see! its a heart!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Wow this is awesome. You are very creative in all of your fabricated parts and you have inspired me to make some similar parts for my computer. Mod On! This worklog is making it hard for me to vote...

THANKS! stuff like that means allot to me. it inspires me to keep working hard and hopefully produce something awesome.

i hope i can keep this project to everyone's high standards.


----------



## repo_man

This might be late, but @ bracing the front panel - Could you put a bar/piece of all-thread/metal bar in the middle? In that one little cross section, I think you could get a metal rod to fit in it. Then you could use some epoxy (I would suggest JB Weld dough) to hold it in and brace that whole thing. It's the only cross section (looks like it's near the opticals?) and you could harden it up to cross brace the front as a whole.

Does any of that make sense?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


This might be late, but @ bracing the front panel - Could you put a bar/piece of all-thread/metal bar in the middle? In that one little cross section, I think you could get a metal rod to fit in it. Then you could use some epoxy (I would suggest JB Weld dough) to hold it in and brace that whole thing. It's the only cross section (looks like it's near the opticals?) and you could harden it up to cross brace the front as a whole.

Does any of that make sense?










thanks for the comment repo. but to clarify things a little the flexing isint so much the cross bars bending on their own or any thing like that as much as all three of them twisting together to allow the vertical parts to move opposite to each other.

for instance if you grab the vertical parts on the sides and pull one to you and push the other away from you the cross bars will twist along the length of them selves like when you twist a spring the way its twisted (i hope that makes seance







)

so thats why the H and the |_| shapes. to prevent the sites moving separately from each other

oh and i wasn't able to grab any thing from work or have time to do any thing on the bondo work today so ill be doing that tonight. i hope to have an update some time around 9


----------



## Striker36

so my memory card for my camera is full and i uploaded some pictures so wile im waiting for my dinner to cook its UPDATE TIME!









i got home from work and it looked like this. rather rough but the filler has set up! thats always a plus.

time to get sanding.

i started with a 50 grit that i just grabbed out of the box of bits we have.








this is the result. nice and cleaned up a bit.

then i took some 320 grit i stole from work *sushhh dont tell my boss*
and 








even better. but their are still some high spots i need to take down. cant really see them in the pic but they are painfully obvious.









after another few mins of sanding i broke through a bubble that fored under the filler on the aluminum... thats a problem... it was going so nicely too








after about 10 minuets of digging i found this stuff. my dad tells me its pretty good for a no mix stuff.

as i found its really thick and its easier to spread with your finger than with one of those plastic spreaders.









so i pushed it into the bubble and a spot i wasn't quite happy with and scraped off as much of the excess as i could.

and now im off to go eat wile that sets up. Dad tells me it should be good enough to sand in about 30 minuets.

thanks to all that have voted for me for MOTM!

if you haven't yet i dont like you and if you want me to like you you should go vote NOW! then i will love you forever


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Looking great , and remember that that part is not seen . as its the bottom so any slight imperfections will be covered by Undercoat and paint!
You could also use the Spray putty thats what the Auto Body biulder's/Panel Beater's use after Bondo sanded back


----------



## Striker36

ended up taking my dad out to dinner after a GRATE report from the doctors about his cancer situation.

BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Looking great , and remember that that part is not seen . as its the bottom so any slight imperfections will be covered by Undercoat and paint!
You could also use the Spray putty thats what the Auto Body biulder's/Panel Beater's use after Bondo sanded back



yes... you are correct sir. BUT i will still know its their and im one of those perfectionists that even if you cant see it will know that its not right and be mad at my self for the rest of the time i own it if i dont fix it when i have a chance and its an easy fix


----------



## Striker36

update part two









all fixed!

that was an easy update









as always questions comments and suggestions always welcome!

and vote Striker36 for MOTM!








did you?


----------



## TurboHertz

Striker, isn't it past your bed-time?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Striker, isn't it past your bed-time?


um... no? i have no idea what your talking about.

if your making reference to my sig i still have an hour and a half but that was a joke with me and a friend of mine and doesn't actually mean any thing


----------



## Rockr69

You get to bed this instant young man! YOu know how cranky you get when you stay up to late!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
You get to bed this instant young man! YOu know how cranky you get when you stay up to late!

BUT I DONT WANNA!







!

and i dont really get cranky when im sleepy in the morning lol just giggly like a stoned person and i misplace my tools allot till i get that second or third cup of coffee in me

side note. im screwing around in a CAD program at the moment. dose any one have any good pictures of a full coverage 5850 water block?

im thinking of making some blocks for my dig to go full water at some point. and we are expecting to get a couple new manual milling machines and a whole bunch of new end mills of various sizes at work in the next couple months and i have a drawing for a CPU block that im going to try and make when we get them.

i would use one of the CNC mills but i dont know how to program them and we dont have any mills small enough for what i want to do at the moment


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, here you go. I tried to get just the pics but even when you zoom you only get a thumnail downloaded. If you click on each product, the page it links to has .pdf links to product specs that show dimensions, everything but the drafting of the actual channels.

Let me know if you want more. There are plenty of block makers out there.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, here you go. I tried to get just the pics but even when you zoom you only get a thumnail downloaded. If you click on each product, the page it links to has .pdf links to product specs that show dimensions, everything but the drafting of the actual channels.

Let me know if you want more. There are plenty of block makers out there.


do you think could i get a link to this page that you found please? i want to see if its actually with in my ability to do this. im pretty sure i can but i just want to be as sure as i can before i start ripping up blocks of copper... that stuffs NOT cheap


----------



## Striker36

so after hours of reading and thinking and planing and scraping and planing again i decided to forgo the H50 mod and instead go back to the plan for FULL WATER COOLING







when i get access to the new mill we are getting at work i will start fabricating my parts but to get to that i need to start planning now. (im a perfectionist when it comes to my CAD drawings. im going to try and make a CPU water block for and AM3 socket (copper and acrylic) and a res that connects 2 separate loops (3 inlets 2 outlets)

i want to run my CPU as Res=>pump =>120mm rad =>CPU block => res and a GPU loop like res=>pump=>2x120 rad=> GPU block 1=> block 2=>res

CPU loop rad placement:
im going to use my cooling duct as planned with the idea for the modded H50 a few pages back with a radiator in the duct with tubes coming out the bottom back into the case for the CPU loop. im pretty sure i can get away with a single 120mm rad for a Phenom II x4 965 with a decent OC and not have to worry too much about it.

GPU loop rad placement:
im going to drill out the HDD cage and cut it down so i can have the full length of the bottom of the case (-the PSU) for a 2x120mm rad (it will fit) and have the planed cover for the PSU duct some of the intake air from the front 120mm fan into a chamber with the radiator (with fans) and have it vent out the bottom of the case witch will be getting new feet to get it a little higher than the stock plastic feet.

from their the two loops will run as normally as possible to the blocks and back to the res

if you have any suggestions on this idea that would be WONDERFUL and i would love to hear them

special thanks to BriSleep for helping me out yesterday and giving me all kinds of info +rep for that btw









be sure to check the MOTM thread if you haven't already and vote Striker36 like all the cool people do!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


do you think could i get a link to this page that you found please? i want to see if its actually with in my ability to do this. im pretty sure i can but i just want to be as sure as i can before i start ripping up blocks of copper... that stuffs NOT cheap


I don't know, it's pretty secretive stuff you know.







Man, don't watch any more 4 hour movies with the wife, makes me too sleepy. 
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...deon-5850.html
There, these look simple compared to some I've seen. Swiftech doesn't show the guts, just the contact parts. Danger Dens is really simple, you can see through the faceplate, here's a thread:
http://www.dangerden.com/forums/view...hp?f=7&t=11494
I can't seem to find the one that I said had a lot of swirls in it, it may have been on the water cooling board. Here's Koolances version: http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...=more&nindex=1

Ok, remember I was telling you about the tiny channels on my CPU block. I know you probably can't get this small but here's a pic: Attachment 152184 They're micro-channels but it look more like a scratch pad or 50 grit sandpaper laid out in a pattern. Anything to tranfer heat will help.

Seeing as it's Friday, you'll get more answers from the experinced people than guys with 10 posts to thier name so.... you should post on the W/C thread and ask if anyone has pics of a custom 5850 block, I'm pretty sure that's where I saw the one with the swirls.

I'll be back later with some ideas as to how to route your loop.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


I don't know, it's pretty secretive stuff you know.







Man, don't watch any more 4 hour movies with the wife, makes me too sleepy. 
http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/bl...deon-5850.html
There, these look simple compared to some I've seen. Swiftech doesn't show the guts, just the contact parts. Danger Dens is really simple, you can see through the faceplate, here's a thread:
http://www.dangerden.com/forums/view...hp?f=7&t=11494
I can't seem to find the one that I said had a lot of swirls in it, it may have been on the water cooling board. Here's Koolances version: http://www.koolance.com/water-coolin...=more&nindex=1

Ok, remember I was telling you about the tiny channels on my CPU block. I know you probably can't get this small but here's a pic: Attachment 152184 They're micro-channels but it look more like a scratch pad or 50 grit sandpaper laid out in a pattern. Anything to tranfer heat will help.

Seeing as it's Friday, you'll get more answers from the experinced people than guys with 10 posts to thier name so.... you should post on the W/C thread and ask if anyone has pics of a custom 5850 block, I'm pretty sure that's where I saw the one with the swirls.


thanks for the links Bri! ill check them out tonight or tomorrow as im just about to leave work and im going home just long enough to grab a bag and im driving to visit my incredible girlfriend at school.

i think im just gonna use my current thread over their (two loops one res) and keep that alive instead of spamming the board with all kings of noob questions.

how small i can get my channels is all dependent on how much money im willing to spend on endmills







i found some all the way down to 3/64th for like 10 bucks (each + shipping) so i should be all set for that







im thinking 1/16th inch spacing will be more than adequate and allow for decent flow vs restriction

i still need more accurate measurements before i can finalize my design any way so ill start working on that seriously when i get my mobo in a couple weeks

gonna try and get an Asus formula iv ROG Extreme 890fx if i can find one in stock for ~$300 +shipping. that's where i think they will be at least considering the non extreme one is about $250 MSRP


----------



## Striker36

so i want to run a 2 loop water cooling system in the reactor (you know... cus nuke plants are all water cooled







) one loop for GPUs (and maybe mobo if they actually make blocks for it) and another for CPU only.

here is the plan.










im thinking of running both loops from one res (custom made by me with 3 inlets and 2 outlets) then from the res to separate pumps (will be moved from the image above to being side by side behind the HDD cage that will be cut) then to the radiators (CPU loop using a singe 120mm rad in the "cooling duct" and GPU loop using a 240 on the floor venting down) then from the rads to the blocks back to the res.

what do you guys think of this plan. i know space is a bit tight in the case and pumps are somewhat large but as you know im not opposed to cutting stuff up to make it work. the real question is what do you think of the water solution.

thanks in advance!

and thanks for all the votes for MOTM you are all too wonderful. but we still need a few more to win so if you haven't voted GO DO IT!


----------



## Rockr69

If your using one res, wouldn't that be a single loop?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


If your using one res, wouldn't that be a single loop?


yes and no. it would eb 2 loops that are dumping into and drawing out of the same place. 
the res is a common location but from the outlets to the inlets it would be entirely separate.

my thinking is that if i use a large res (as large as i can comfortably fit) i can have both loops dump into the res allowing for some turbulence to use as a gauge to make sure the pumps are working and inevitably a little cooling (not much but it any helps right?) then each loop will have a separate outlet to its own pump and rad making it its own loop.

im thinking of using a 2x120 for the GPU loop as they will be hotter than the CPU loop and will need cooler water going into the blocks for maximum cooling and a 120mm for the CPU as the 965 processor doesn't run all that hot to begin with and has a pretty good range so im not overly worried about slightly warmer water in that side (shoudl i be?)


----------



## Striker36

another quick question. what should i be looking for for tubing size? dose it matter that much? smaller is better but i think 1/4 inch would be too restrictive and 1/2 in is just too large to look good in the case. optimally i would like to see as much of the stuff in the case as possible with out hoses blocking every thing

suggestions please?


----------



## Rockr69

3/8


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


3/8


lol nicely in the middle of the 2.

thats what i was thinking and it seems as though most people use 3/8. is that a correct assumption?

i need to start looking for some used pumps and stuff...... i wanna keep this some what cheep (lol cheep watter cooling)


----------



## spRICE

Yeah 3/8 is a good balance between cooling and kinking.


----------



## Striker36

so how about a weekend update?

i didn't do any thing







their... updated.

i decided to come to smith college and visit my girl friend this weekend before she gets killed by finals and doesn't have time to be social in any way instead of working on the project

but ill be leaving here soon and heading home. but on the way im probably going to stop and some hardware store and grab a couple things for the project.

on a side note i have been learning about thermal everything of water and copper (one of the best engineering libraries on the east coast here. and have a somewhat decent idea of what i should be aiming for on my waterblock plans. just to run it by you guys to see what you think

im going to be using copper as the base and im thinking that about a 5mm thick base will be good for the contact points with the cores and then between 2.5 and 5mm tall pins that are as small as i can cut them but about the same size as the slots between them (need to get mill bits before i can know that) as for pin lay out im thinking that ill have a few channels right under the barbs going horizontally across the block and then between them have everything rotated 45* off (im working on a sketch up drawing for the CPU block that shoudl illustrate this better) now back to learning how this program works.

thanks for all the votes for MOTM. i need a few to win but its all good one way or another.

if you haven't voted yet you should TOTALLY go do it now. vote for me please. you know you want to


----------



## Dilyn

Yes vote or him. 
Or else he won't love you.

Vote for Striker! He love you long time









Now I'm really excited to see how this whole water cooling with one-but-really-two-loops goes down in that case


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Yes vote or him.
Or else he won't love you.

Vote for Striker! He love you long time









Now I'm really excited to see how this whole water cooling with one-but-really-two-loops goes down in that case










it will probably take me a couple months to actually bring that part to fruition due to lack of funds and tooling. but we are getting the tooling at work in about a month and a half so i can make my blocks then (probably take me 2 or 3 weeks to cut them) but i think if i have a plan in place it will go allot faster when i get to that point.







i think it will work well. though im trying to think of an easy way to swap the 120mm planed CPU rad for a 2x120 with out throwing off the whole plan

i can do some thing like this but it will need some adjustment.







(pick from MlbrottanN over on the CMSS board)


----------



## Striker36

update in a couple hours ;-)


----------



## Striker36

i grabbed some stuff on my way out of work today







so i spent all afternoon and evening in the work shop

















yep paint and stainless steal









the stainless is for making a false floor and the paint is for well... .painting









i started by priming the bezel. after a couple coats i could still see a couple of the imperfections that were in the filler job so i decided to do more work on that a little bit later









next i drilled out the rivets that hold the HDD cage in place because i want the floor to go the full length to the fan to cover a radiator or two and keep every thing looking clean when its all said and done.









and out.









their is allot of space with this thing out. why didn't i drill that out sooner?

next i got distracted and made a cardboard blank for one of THESE to see if their was any way the idea i have been tossing around could possibly work









and guess what.








their is no way im gona fit that their.... i guess im going to plan B (2 120mm rads with a bridge tube connecting them) for the GPU loop im planing to have eventually but that's not a pressing thing so im not worried about it. i have other stuff to buy first! but if you guys want to be awesome you could find me a really good 120mm rad that isn't hugely fat

any way. back to the task at hand








measured out the inside of the case for the biggest possible floor (45cmx27cm with a bend)








score it a few times to weaken it up a little and then cut with tin snips. it actually almost cracks really nicely along the scoring and doesn't ruin the edges of your snips.









then i pulled out the brake i made when i was teaching my self to weld







im still crap at making them pretty but they are strong joints so that's what really maters
















a couple more to show how its made.









throw the sheet in and use the water pump pliers and fold it to you for a nice clean even bend like this

















and after some trimming








i had to take about 2cm off the length (im not sure how much i cut off) to get it to fit right with a fan in their.

any way after finding out that the 2x120 rad plan wont work (with a rad any longer than about 260cm long) im thinking that i might take 2 120mm rads and link them and have them in that same place at the bottom of the case venting out the bottom. and if i do that i might even be able to get another one in the CPU loop if i dont just use the one in the cooling duct.

oh well just food for thought.

and with that. im going to make some dinner seance i skipped it to work on this stuff.

thanks for reading and thanks for the votes for MOTM. their is still time if you haven't voted yet.

as all ways questions comments and suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## K10

beautiful


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
beautiful

THANKS!!!! i never thought i would see the grate K10 commenting here!

i love the look of stainless... too bad its coming with me to work tomorrow to get sand blasted and primed









i just cant see the steal looking good with the black every where else


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Coming along nicely there Striker36, the false floor going to look great!


----------



## Striker36

so im working on the case. and my dad told me about a HUGE electronics surplus store in Chelmsford Mass and hes gonna bring me down tomorrow.

he needs some stuff for the airplane and i just want to see what i find


----------



## repo_man

Man, you made that brake yourself? I'm impressed! Sweet stuff bro!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Man, you made that brake yourself? I'm impressed! Sweet stuff bro!


the one in the shop at home yes....

took me like a week and ALOT of trial and error. and even then im still not 100% happy with it. im thinking i might make a new one with slightly sharper cut angle iron. the radius on the out side of the angle is just a bit too much for some of the stuff i need a brake for.

any way. im uploading some pictures at the moment for a minny update tonight after i do some more work but before then!

i wen to a DIY electronics shop today with my dad because he wanted to get some stuff for the airplane and i had nothing better to do and i grabbed a pack of EL wire and a crap battery powered inverter to play with. the problem is its sorta orange.. and i have no idea where i will use it in this mod. ill get some pictures of it later







oh and i got a terminal block too and a killer stake tip sub in the city (Boston)


----------



## Striker36

i made a monolith
















but really its a replacement for the false floor i cut the other day.

i needed to make a new one because when i threw the old one in the sand blast booth at work on Friday i pretty much destroyed it.
















apparently aluminum oxide with 150psi of air behind it can really cause some damage








so i made a new one at work with some more stainless then i turned the in-put pressure on the blasted down to 60psi (wish was a bit too low but it worked eventually) then i primed and painted it mat black 








there it is in the case 








and with the side on. i think it looks pretty good my self. but i think im going to clear coat after a really light coat of satin black.

and today i went out with my Dad to a DIY electronics store and came back with a couple things 








a 10 terminal, terminal block, and 5 feet of Electroluminescent wire (EL wire) 
















the EL wire kinda sucks but it was 5 bucks in the open box bin so i grabbed it but i have NO idea where to use 5 feet of orange EL in this and it doesn't help that its a battery inverter that i will need to replace with a 3v out-put inverter if i want to use it permanently.. (i refuse to use batteries if i can help it)

i also cleaned up the filler on the Bezel some more seance i added a bunch to fill some pinholes that came through with the primer 








i used a 50 grit to get the piles down and then a 250 to clean up the gouges and then 1000 to finish it up
wile im waiting for this stuff to dry so i can clean it up again (still have some pin holes) im going to eat.

thanks for the votes on MOTM guys. we were close.

comments, suggestions, and questions are always welcome.


----------



## spRICE

Good update


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Maybe use this for inspiration.. It came up while googling Reactors.











Me like. Fusion reactor core. Floats plasma using the magnetic field produced by the magnets around it. Anything that touches the plasma will melt.


----------



## DefiedV

Starting to look more and more like a finished product, nice update!


----------



## Striker36

i brought all the plastic bits with me to work today







its an easy day here so i should be able to get allot of painting done today. i forgot my camera because i was running late though so only finished pictures of this part.

but any way im just lightly sanding the surfaces with a 250 grit sand paper and priming with 3 or 4 coats (overkill i know but i trash my stuff so better be safe than sorry) with a quick 500 grit sand in between coats. then going at it with my flat black for 2 coats and following that up with 3 coats of satin black (it matches the rest of the case better and i didn't like the way the floor looked when it was done) and then after that is well dry (like 24-48 hours from now if this killer humidity keeps up 85%ish) ill hit it with a couple coats of a clear satin protective enamel to keep every thing all nice and safe









that's it till i get home but ill update this post with some pictures at some point

comments, suggestions, and questions are always welcome!

thanks for reading

-Striker36

EDIT:
OH! and i got an idea for the EL wire!!! what do you guys think about running it around the back of the motherboard so when its on their is an orange/red glow coming out from the behind it?

now i just need to find a way to get 3 volts into the inverter and a way to push the button... the life of a modder is so hard some times


----------



## repo_man

250 grit is really coarse, especially for plastic. You'll gouge it too deep. Use the 500 grit to scuff if before priming.









@ the EL wire idea, I really like that. In fact, I might steal the idea for my own mod one day!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


250 grit is really coarse, especially for plastic. You'll gouge it too deep. Use the 500 grit to scuff if before priming.









@ the EL wire idea, I really like that. In fact, I might steal the idea for my own mod one day!










yea i know the 250 is really coarse but the primer im using is actually manufactured custom order for us to prime really huge iron castings and machine parts for the pulp mill industry so any thing less than 250 will be pretty much useless as this stuff is rather thick and needs something to adhere to before it drys and as it drys it releases and acid etching agent (activated by o2 for any one that cares about chemicals







) but before the black im using 500 yes


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea i know the 250 is really coarse but the primer im using is actually manufactured custom order for us to prime really huge iron castings and machine parts for the pulp mill industry so any thing less than 250 will be pretty much useless as this stuff is rather thick and needs something to adhere to before it drys and as it drys it releases and acid etching agent (activated by o2 for any one that cares about chemicals







) but before the black im using 500 yes


Ohhhh, _special_ primer. Well ain't you something?







I stand corrected then!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Ohhhh, _special_ primer. Well ain't you something?







I stand corrected then!


















lol yep... i ran out of my other stuff on another project (i broke my car the other day) and i asked my boss if i could use the good stuff and he surprisingly said yes


----------



## Xraven771

wow keeep this awsum biuld going looks awsum i subed and give you rep+


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


wow keeep this awsum biuld going looks awsum i subed and give you rep+










THANKS! ill ket it going as quickly as possible but im going to hit a wall when i start ordering components do to not much money coming in after bills and taxes and i want mostly higher end stuff (formula 4 extreme, 5850(x-fire?), 965, ripjaw ram, and water cooling

but i hope i dont disappoint


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
THANKS! ill ket it going as quickly as possible but im going to hit a wall when i start ordering components do to not much money coming in after bills and taxes and i want mostly higher end stuff (formula 4 extreme, 5850(x-fire?), 965, ripjaw ram, and water cooling

but i hope i dont disappoint









its koool xD this is gna be a awsum biuld xD u gna do any videos of the final biuld ?? because that would be epic


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


its koool xD this is gna be a awsum biuld xD u gna do any videos of the final biuld ?? because that would be epic










that's unlikely... however i WILL try. i have a friend with a HDR camcorder that i might be able to use but i personally dont have any thing to make video with. im still trying to get video of the Airplane running as i said i would a month ago

and even my camera is kinda crappy.

but ill do the best i can to keep up to your expectations









-Striker36

oh and if your thinking about painting any thing and its really humid.... DONT. im having ALOT of trouble today... this paint sucks.... the primer is perfect but the paint just plane sucks.... i think im going to need to wait a couple days and sand every thing down a couple layers and start again... im getting all kinds of pinholes and i know its not because i didn't shake the can enough


----------



## Striker36

hay if any of you have 1337 Photoshop skills and are bored or have some spare time you should make me a banner for the op and other places i might be able to use something like that?


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hay if any of you have 1337 Photoshop skills and are bored or have some spare time you should make me a banner for the op and other places i might be able to use something like that?


I can.....tomorrow


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I can.....tomorrow


not only are you the man but you will have PM shortly


----------



## Thedark1337

Hi there







Nice project


----------



## Striker36

so its really humid up here in NH today so the paint isint drying nearly as quickly as i was hoping so i may not actually have an update tonight as i need to sand all the parts and add another couple coats of the satin black as in the process of getting every thing home some dust settled in the paint and ruined the finish









ill try and do what i can even if its a crappy work in progress update but im not going to promise any thing for tonight. but tomorrow i should be able to get out of work by about 12 (est) and i should be able to get most of the painting for the plastic bits done. except that bezel... that damn bondo is NOT cooperating and i need to fix like 40% of it


----------



## ROM3000

Hey Stiker. I really like that idea to use the EL Wire around the motherboard. That should provide for a great effect. Get some pictures of the progress if possible.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Hey Stiker. I really like that idea to use the EL Wire around the motherboard. That should provide for a great effect. Get some pictures of the progress if possible.


i will as soon as i get a motherboard







i have a Asus Crosshair 4 Formula extreme on pre-order so ill have that little mod done as soon as i get a mobo to shove in their









any one know if its E-ATX or the slightly larger style of stranded ATX? i think its an E-ATX board but im not sure as i cant find any thing solid on dimensions....


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that's unlikely... however i WILL try. i have a friend with a HDR camcorder that i might be able to use but i personally dont have any thing to make video with. im still trying to get video of the Airplane running as i said i would a month ago

and even my camera is kinda crappy.

but ill do the best i can to keep up to your expectations









-Striker36

oh and if your thinking about painting any thing and its really humid.... DONT. im having ALOT of trouble today... this paint sucks.... the primer is perfect but the paint just plane sucks.... i think im going to need to wait a couple days and sand every thing down a couple layers and start again... im getting all kinds of pinholes and i know its not because i didn't shake the can enough


try leaving the paint in some hot water for like 15-20 seconds before shacking for 1min normaly helps when i spray


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xraven771*


try leaving the paint in some hot water for like 15-20 seconds before shacking for 1min normaly helps when i spray










its not that. im sure of that.but thanks any way


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i will as soon as i get a motherboard







i have a Asus Crosshair 4 Formula extreme on pre-order so ill have that little mod done as soon as i get a mobo to shove in their









any one know if its E-ATX or the slightly larger style of stranded ATX? i think its an E-ATX board but im not sure as i cant find any thing solid on dimensions....


bit-tech.net states that it's an ATX form factor motherboard.

"Dimensions (mm) 305 x 244 (ATX)"

Here's the link for you to check it out.


----------



## Striker36

so i threw the parts in my basement when i got home and all but one if them is actually dry!. BUT i need more paint... the can i got today is almost empty and is starting to do that spitting thing spray paint dose when your almost out









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


bit-tech.net states that it's an ATX form factor motherboard.

"Dimensions (mm) 305 x 244 (ATX)"

Here's the link for you to check it out.


thanks! if i remember correctly that is just a little bit smaller than an E-ATX board (by the measurements) lol its gonna be a tight fit but w/e ill make it work


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:



lol its gonna be a tight fit but w/e ill make it work


inb4 "thats what she said"


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
inb4 "thats what she said"










gigity


----------



## Striker36

well the weather up here is PERFECT today. about 20% humidity at about 70*f









and to make it even better if im going to be getting out of here (work) in like an hour and a half so i should be able to grab another can of paint or two and be painting by lunch time.

so their WILL be an update tonight even if i dont get the clear on any thing because that wont really change the look of any thing, just protect it a bit.

oh well time to get back to work so i can go home soon









-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

well i got out of work early as you know and got another can of paint so i was expecting today to be productive. sadly this is not the case









when i was bringing some parts back in from being painted i triped over this little brat








and messed up some of the paint and scratched a couple places pretty deeply so that's a step backwards and over the dog

after letting the paint dry for a while (5 hours) i went and started to fill in the gouges and work on the bezel a little more. who would have guessed that filling in those 2 slots would be such a PITA. oh well im making progress on it. the filler i used originally is just crap and has all kinds of pinholes and stuff in it that keep coming through the primer (yes im using the right kind or primer for body filler.) and even came through some on my killer industrial stuff so i sanded the bad side down to where the pinholes didnt seem too noticeable and smashed some more of my Glazing & Spot Putty in their (its a no mix filler) and im going to let that set up over tonight.

PICTURE!








those are the two parts that need the most work at the moment.








and their is every thing. you can see the spots that needed filling on all of them.

on a lighter more productive note, i have tomorrow off as im WAY ahead of schedule at work. so im going to take the morning and help a friend move out of his dorm at WPI and then spend the afternoon working on this stuff.

comment, sugestions and, questions are still welcomed

-Striker36


----------



## TurboHertz

Doggeh!


----------



## Rockr69

You certainly have a man sized pair. That's way more than I would want to tackle. Props brother, props.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


You certainly have a man sized pair. That's way more than I would want to tackle. Props brother, props.


lol thanks? and im assuming your talking about painting this whole damn thing and all the other work?


----------



## repo_man

The no mix putty is really inferior to mix putties in my experience. "Metal Glaze" is what I always use for finishing fillers. It's thinner than regular 'bondo' and sands much smoother. If you keep having issues with the no mix spot putty try something else.

As far as the no mix goes though, I find that you have to sand it _very_ lightly (as in pressure) of else it just doesn't cooperate.







Maybe that will help some?


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol thanks? and im assuming your talking about painting this whole damn thing and all the other work?










10-4


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


The no mix putty is really inferior to mix putties in my experience. "Metal Glaze" is what I always use for finishing fillers. It's thinner than regular 'bondo' and sands much smoother. If you keep having issues with the no mix spot putty try something else.

As far as the no mix goes though, I find that you have to sand it _very_ lightly (as in pressure) of else it just doesn't cooperate.







Maybe that will help some?


yea my problem is the bondo underneath every thing the surface stuff is actually really good i just need to take my time with the sanding and use a high grit the whole way so i dont fux up the paint


----------



## repo_man

Ineed, for finishing out the filler you really shouldn't be using anything lower than 400. I would 400 to even it out generally then 600+ to sand it down to 'final'.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Ineed, for finishing out the filler you really shouldn't be using anything lower than 400. I would 400 to even it out generally then 600+ to sand it down to 'final'.










i was thinking of using 600 to start and then 800 to finish


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i was thinking of using 600 to start and then 800 to finish









Lol, that will work to. Probably would be better if you're still a bit new and working with bondo, the higher grits will make it more difficult to sand out low spots. I worked at body shops for years so I have a bit more experience with it,lol. You'll be fine going 600-800.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Lol, that will work to. Probably would be better if you're still a bit new and working with bondo, the higher grits will make it more difficult to sand out low spots. I worked at body shops for years so I have a bit more experience with it,lol. You'll be fine going 600-800.









between the airplane and the 1970 challenger my dad and i restored (8 years ago) i know my way around bondo pretty good







particularly the smaller spots like this project seems full of


----------



## repo_man

Ahh cool! I meant no insult by my statement. I did not know your skill level and was just generally commenting.









I would love to see pics of the Challenger if you have any!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Ahh cool! I meant no insult by my statement. I did not know your skill level and was just generally commenting.









I would love to see pics of the Challenger if you have any!









lol no insult taken just letting ppl know what i have worked on. and it was just black on black with black leather inside and a wood grane (cherry) dash and a 427 Hemmi pretty basic. and i have no idea where dad has the pictures at


----------



## K10

How's this?

Note: I'm open to constructive criticism so don't patronize me. I was never amazing at photoshop and right now wouldn't be an exception. What do you want changed?

I can get rid of the scout. I put it in there since you're a member of the club and most of the club is keeping an eye out on this build.

Let me know.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k10* 
how's this?

Note: I'm open to constructive criticism so don't patronize me. I was never amazing at photoshop and right now wouldn't be an exception. What do you want changed?

I can get rid of the scout. I put it in there since you're a member of the club and most of the club is keeping an eye out on this build.

Let me know.

freeking awesome! :d thank you so much!!!


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


freeking awesome! :d thank you so much!!!


do you honestly like it?

I still have the psd so I can change/delete/whatever things.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


do you honestly like it?

I still have the psd so I can change/delete/whatever things.


i do like it but if your not happy with it feel free to do w/e you want to lol its your banner if you want me to take it down just let me know


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i do like it but if your not happy with it feel free to do w/e you want to lol its your banner if you want me to take it down just let me know










Nah, I like it but most people are too nice here and won't tell me if they don't like it or not. I don't mind and won't be insulted if you don't. It's a matter of opinion.


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


do you honestly like it?

I still have the psd so I can change/delete/whatever things.


I think you have some awesome photoshop skills. That banner looks really good.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Like the Banner K-10 did an Awesome job there,


----------



## Thedark1337

Awesome banner







and update


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Nah, I like it but most people are too nice here and won't tell me if they don't like it or not. I don't mind and won't be insulted if you don't. It's a matter of opinion.


I'm not afraid to tell you it sucks. It certainly does not suck, it looks fn' terrific!
You got mad skills man, mad skills.


----------



## K10

Thanks for the accolades. I'm gonna be gone until later tomorrow but if anyone ever wants a banner made(storm scout or not), shoot me a PM and I'll be on it. Tell me what you want though. Striker36's took no more than a few minutes to make so it's no big deal or anything.


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


How's this?

Note: I'm open to constructive criticism so don't patronize me. I was never amazing at photoshop and right now wouldn't be an exception. What do you want changed?

I can get rid of the scout. I put it in there since you're a member of the club and most of the club is keeping an eye out on this build.

Let me know.


Are you kidding?? *That graphic Rocks!!!*









@ Striker, yeah my pups get into everything, always knocking over my boxes, stepping on my clean tubing, you name it, they got groomed this morning & the first thing Dapper Dan did was go to lay in the dirt.

Just as an aside, don't know if you've ever seen this stuff but I use it for everything, the steel putty actually comes out harder than steel. http://polymericsystems.com/epoxies-...uikplastik.htm

Don't know where I got it but it was either Home Depot or Lowes. I've had it, I don't know, 4 or 5 years, to use it I just snip the hard bit off the end then the amount I need, mash it into one color and apply.

Everything looks great so far!


----------



## Striker36

i didnt get any thing done today at all. just hanging out with my friend after we moved him out and started building an FTP server. i have all the parts on order and we grabbed a 1tb HDD at WPI and a 20 dollar HP Pavilion from a thrift store (for the case and nic card) and we are going to set that up when i get the parts in. but yea... ill be working on the reactor project soon. just didn't feel up to working on it today


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Thanks for the accolades. I'm gonna be gone until later tomorrow but if anyone ever wants a banner made(storm scout or not), shoot me a PM and I'll be on it. Tell me what you want though. Striker36's took no more than a few minutes to make so it's no big deal or anything.


I'll have to take you up on that offer (sometime)








And back on topic I bet those parts will look really slick once you get around to painting them


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


And back on topic I bet those parts will look really slick once you get around to painting them










some of them are going to be a little more than just a satin black


----------



## BriSleep

Ok, this may be a little off the wall but I know this system will be called Reactor and this is Project Reactor and it's built with a CMSS case, but do you have actual plans or drawings for how you wan this to turn out?

Just curious.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Ok, this may be a little off the wall but I know this system will be called Reactor and this is Project Reactor and it's built with a CMSS case, but do you have actual plans or drawings for how you wan this to turn out?

Just curious.










lol nope

but i have an idea in my head as to what i want it to look like.

ill sketch something up and scan it in tomorrow or something

i dont really have the patience or time to draw it out in CAD and render every thing on a system that will allow me to do so (work computer cuz my lap top sucks) so ill have to hand draw it.... time to dig out and dust off the drafting board


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol nope

but i have an idea in my head as to what i want it to look like.

ill sketch something up and scan it in tomorrow or something

i dont really have the patience or time to draw it out in CAD and render every thing on a system that will allow me to do so (work computer cuz my lap top sucks) so ill have to hand draw it.... time to dig out and dust off the drafting board









Google SketchUp?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Google SketchUp?

dont care enough to learn a new drafting program... i already use solidworks every day at work (when im not doing tool paths or cutting or driving for work) and i can get around in Inventor and InDesign but i cant do any thing complicated in those two (inventor is cake as its an instructional CAD software)


----------



## Striker36

i hope you guys are happy. i came in to work an hour early just to get my hands on the drafting board and not get yelled at for doing something not work related (this week is going to kill me i have so much to do







)

i never planned on having any kind of plans drawing because in my head they are changing every day. so this is ALL for you guys. and Bri spacificly... jerk... making me miss out on an extra 45 mins of sleep









but yea my plan drawing about 75% done and ill try and finish it up at lunch f i can. but just be warned its not to scale at all and im not really being too exact in any thing.. you will see more when i post it.

-Striker36


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i hope you guys are happy. i came in to work an hour early just to get my hands on the drafting board and not get yelled at for doing something not work related (this week is going to kill me i have so much to do







)

i never planned on having any kind of plans drawing because in my head they are changing every day. so this is ALL for you guys. and Bri spacificly... jerk... making me miss out on an extra 45 mins of sleep









but yea my plan drawing about 75% done and ill try and finish it up at lunch f i can. but just be warned its not to scale at all and im not really being too exact in any thing.. you will see more when i post it.

-Striker36


But we love you Striker!
















Also, I'm renominating this mod for MOTM b/c I wuv it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


But we love you Striker!
















Also, I'm renominating this mod for MOTM b/c I wuv it.










lol thanks

and thanks for the nom but i think im going to have to decline it this month. i would like to present a more finished system for that... last month i just said screw it not expecting any thing out of it. but was pleasantly surprised when i was beating CR (master moder) for a couple days their

but we shall see about next month


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol thanks

and thanks for the nom but i think im going to have to decline it this month. i would like to present a more finished system for that... last month i just said screw it not expecting any thing out of it. but was pleasantly surprised when i was beating CR (master moder) for a couple days their

but we shall see about next month

















I understand that completely. Will look forward to it next month then mate!


----------



## Striker36

i made this for you







(not the spy)
sorry if its HUGE. i just scanned it in to the copier and e-mailed it to my self to post here.










i hope you like my EPIC right angle drawing skilz.

-Striker36


----------



## Dilyn

Drawings of inside layout if at all possible please









I like the look of the outside... Is that a side window there? So are you going to have a high voltage sticker ON the window, or in the case beneath it? 
And the paint job will be black with yellow stripes?
Looks pretty good mate. At least, the concept plays out well


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Drawings of inside layout if at all possible please









I like the look of the outside... Is that a side window there? So are you going to have a high voltage sticker ON the window, or in the case beneath it? 
And the paint job will be black with yellow stripes?
Looks pretty good mate. At least, the concept plays out well










yes. its a window.

THIS might go on the back of the window next to the fan.

yes. black with yellow caution/warning type stripes

finally i still dont really have a final idea of how the inside will be. im not 100% decided on parts so that could change any or every thing i plan inside. but ill try and get something rough drawn out when i get a chance.

-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

the reactor project hasn't been put on hold or any thing but im just not finding any time to work on it with my girl friend being home. i have been going out with her like every night









i brought some stuff with me to work today though so i might get something done. and i will have that inside drawing plan at some point today aswell


----------



## Striker36

oh and one more thing







i just ordered 2 feet of 1 1/2in O.D. 1 1/4n I.D. polycarbonate tubing.

i bet you can all guess what im planing with that when it comes in

i love the anticipation of a package coming in the mail


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Drawings of inside layout if at all possible please











i didnt have much time so i just used paint.










thats what the final plan is looking like in my head right now. but it will more than likely change so dont spend too much time on if lol

im going to start with just a CPU loop (funding.. you know..) and then expand later the CPU loop will be the one useing the Cooling Duct and then dumping right into the rez at the top or vertically along the back of the drive cage.

im also tossing around the idea of having the rez laying along the top of the false floor but that just sounds like it would be a pain to bleed..

like i said. only an idea.

-Striker36


----------



## notdeadyet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*












*WHAT?* Your not going to watercool your Sound card?!?!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *notdeadyet*


*WHAT?* Your not going to watercool your Sound card?!?!










i was going to but i couldn't find a full coverage block for it


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i didnt have much time so i just used paint.




















Looks good mate. Now I'm REALLY excited to see how this all pans out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i was going to but i couldn't find a full coverage block for it









Make your own


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









Looks good mate. Now I'm REALLY excited to see how this all pans out.

Make your own









depending when we get our new mill here at work im already planing on making a CPU block and maybe a GPU block or two lol

im cheep and dont feel like spending $200 for a couple cheep blocks when i can make something similar for like 50 and some after hours fun at work

question for you WC guys. think the single 120mm rad after the res and pump will be able to handle the 2 GPUs?

im thinking of getting one of those 2 row (somewhat) fat rads to stuff in the "cooling duct".


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i hope you guys are happy. i came in to work an hour early just to get my hands on the drafting board and not get yelled at for doing something not work related (this week is going to kill me i have so much to do







)

i never planned on having any kind of plans drawing because in my head they are changing every day. so this is ALL for you guys. and Bri spacificly... jerk... making me miss out on an extra 45 mins of sleep









but yea my plan drawing about 75% done and ill try and finish it up at lunch f i can. but just be warned its not to scale at all and im not really being too exact in any thing.. you will see more when i post it.

-Striker36


HA!!!!! Who needs sleep?? I'm a severe Narcoleptic, I can't sleep without medication and I can't stay awake without medication. You can always make it up like a test.









BTW, thanks for the drawing and I really like that applique, might do some etching on my own window once I get my garage.


----------



## MlbrottarN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


depending when we get our new mill here at work im already planing on making a CPU block and maybe a GPU block or two lol

im cheep and dont feel like spending $200 for a couple cheep blocks when i can make something similar for like 50 and some after hours fun at work

question for you WC guys. think the single 120mm rad after the res and pump will be able to handle the 2 GPUs?

im thinking of getting one of those 2 row (somewhat) fat rads to stuff in the "cooling duct".


Mount a 240 rad in the front instead or a 360 for the gpus instead of 1 120, the 120 will be able too handle the heat but you wont get the realy nice temps as let's say I'm getting. 
And then you could probably skip the 120 at the bottom, this will also lower the resistance and cost of the build ^^


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


HA!!!!! Who needs sleep?? I'm a severe Narcoleptic, I can't sleep without medication and I can't stay awake without medication.


What happens if you take no medication then? ....

I'm very curious


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


What happens if you take no medication then? ....

I'm very curious










He explodes


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu* 
What happens if you take no medication then? ....

I'm very curious










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
He explodes









i think if he stops taking his meds the nano-bots the guys in black suits with ear peaces injected him with in the late 60s will activate and try and connect with sky-net.

then he explodes


----------



## Thedark1337

hi thar nice drawings


----------



## Peaches491

Dude. You got me hooked. You went to bed and i stayed up reading THIS ENTIRE WORK LOG.

Consider all of my resources added to your pool. I can do graphics, and mod brainstorming. CAD as well. I would also submit funds, but i have none =/

BTW you need a pair of these:
http://www.mnpctech.com/BlackRecessedHandle.html


----------



## Peaches491

I heard you were having troubles with not having the right tools? I can talk to Dise to get you in at NHSS or check this out:
http://www.emachineshop.com/


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peaches491*


I heard you were having troubles with not having the right tools? I can talk to Dise to get you in at NHSS or check this out:
http://www.emachineshop.com/


for any one that cares this is a guy i went to high school with and am friends with still









PEACHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! for the handles im not really going to need them as the scout has a huge steel reinforced one already (i know your not really all that familiar with the scout) and i would have done some CAD work already but i just dont have time with my work load at work. and for tooling we are getting a new mill at work soon so i just need to get a couple small precision end mills we have a deal with a local machine tooling and pasts shop in the Manchvagas area so i can get some good tungsten carbide stuff cheep

but yea thanks for the kind words man.

-Striker36

P.S. OH! and WELCOME TO OCN!

EDIT:








that's why the handles wont work







if i had a typical case with the flat top i would do it in a second though.

and if you want me to go at that Armor of yous after im done this one


----------



## tke395

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peaches491* 
I heard you were having troubles with not having the right tools? I can talk to Dise to get you in at NHSS or check this out:
http://www.emachineshop.com/

yeah thanks for the malicous web site post when I viewed like the 6th pic of things people got fabed up norton shut the site down and threw up a red flag ....


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tke395* 
yeah thanks for the malicous web site post when I viewed like the 6th pic of things people got fabed up norton shut the site down and threw up a red flag ....

i havent had any trouble with it... my ESET S.S. 4 didn't even say any thing and that catches EVERYTHING


----------



## ROM3000

Looking great Striker!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tke395* 
yeah thanks for the malicous web site post when I viewed like the 6th pic of things people got fabed up norton shut the site down and threw up a red flag ....

MSE didn't catch anything on that website.


----------



## Striker36

doin some more painting today =D. im thinking i should have the black done tomorrow afternoon if im not too overworked

then im going to leave them in the oven over the weekend (low temp lower humidity) and then a couple coats of clear

4.?????????
5. profit$

not really but pictures yes.


----------



## Striker36

i went and picked up my acrylic tube from the place i had it shipped to this morning







(free shipping if you ship to the local branch) so i should be able to get most of my Res built in the next few days when my other box comes in. (THANKS BRI!) more surprises when i get home as im playing Saints Row 2 with a friend at his house ill ttyl

-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

IM BACK TO WORK! kinda...

i am actually at work but i had 45 mins before a delivery truck i was waiting for showed up so i took that time and made a prototype of part of my reservoir









here are some pictures









seance i last did any real picture worthy work i got my dog shaved (she doesn't deal with heat too well so we just shave her in the summer)

hehe.... she looks ridiculous but i kinda like her when shes not messing up my paint

and i got my tubing the other day as you know and i cut off a part to play with here at work.









this is what i came up with.









i made the top out of a chunk of scrap lexan we were replacing in a pulp grinder for a paper mill we are rebuilding machines for. i just took a disk sander and a small square i broke off the scrap and made it fit. then glued it on with some 5 minuet water proof epoxy, it not too pretty but its just a prototype









and to attach the rez to the case i drilled a hole into the side of the acrylic tube (DEFIANTLY NOT LEXAN







) and threaded it for a 4/40 alen screw and i cut a piece of aluminum U channel and drilled a slightly larger hole in that so i didn't need to thread it. then a washer and nut on the end to hold it all together.

now i need to wait a couple days for a box im expecting to come in with some other stuff to get any farther on this.

sorry for the crappy pictures. i ended up using my phone to take them.

hope you liked my minny update!

questions, comments, and suggestions welcomed as always. i sorta want some input on the project..

-Striker36


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Nice idea using the pieces of aluminium to space it out, you just need to be very careful about sealing the screw hole, with time it may loosen and widen which may be cause for leaks.

Other than that its fine, btw where did you get the tube, i have been looking for some.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
Nice idea using the pieces of aluminium to space it out, you just need to be very careful about sealing the screw hole, with time it may loosen and widen which may be cause for leaks.

Other than that its fine, btw where did you get the tube, i have been looking for some.

being that it was a prototype i wasn't totally worried about that but i Do have that accounted for already. im going to use stainless hardware (no rust) and im going to thread the hole and then epoxy the out side part in plase.

and thanks!

i got the tube from a local industrial distributor we deal with for work. they only have one branch though...


----------



## zamdam

You look nothing like your avatar...

Nice build though..


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


You look nothing like your avatar...

Nice build though..


I know! What a fake out!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zamdam*


You look nothing like your avatar...

Nice build though..


your right. but my girl friend does


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


your right. but my girl friend does










I call shenanigans. 
She can't have your name and be your girlfriend.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I call shenanigans. 
She can't have your name and be your girlfriend.


are you complaining? if i were you i would be thanking me for putting my lovely girl friend up their instead of my ugly mug









and i kinda like looking at her picture every now and then


----------



## repo_man

I demand more pics! (of said GF)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I demand more pics! (of said GF)











lol your not getting any that i wouldn't show to her mother.









but ill see what i can find


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol your not getting any that i wouldn't show to her mother.









but ill see what i can find


What did you think I meant?! I'm a _staffer_ here ya know. We're upstanding members of the community (except Schubie







LOL, j/k)!


----------



## Striker36

and i dont disappoint









i went looking and i found a couple pictures from when Jina and I went to NYC for a couple days (after prom/graduation) to celebrate









my lovely Jina and my ugly mug before a night on the town









her with the Beatles









and being a ninja









now thats all you get.

-Striker36


----------



## repo_man

LOL, love the beatles get up!


----------



## Striker36

those 2 were taken  HERE and the other one was taken in our hotel room. really nice place on like 14th or something.


----------



## Striker36

my boss just gave me permission to clean out one of our stock rooms and make a wall into a work shop im going to build a bench and move most of my tools off the shop floor and out of the back of my car and all over my room up here and have a shop that i dont need to worry about an airplane in

im pretty excited about it.

first a key to the front door and now a corner of the shop to do with as i want... some times working for family CAN be good.... however i would NEVER suggest it to any one if their is another option


----------



## PeaceMaker

I feel like this thread had turned into your autobiography  You should blog (if you dont already).


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeaceMaker* 
I feel like this thread had turned into your autobiography  You should blog (if you dont already).

lol only the last couple days but that last post was still kinda relevant to the project









and i dont blog... never cared enough to start. and my life is actually rather boring so i dont have much to blog about.


----------



## Thedark1337

Lucky you, good looking woman and good looking case


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Lucky you, good looking woman and good looking case










woman yes case not really.... its kinda in a million and a half pieces at the moment


----------



## Striker36

i got home from work and their was a box in front of my door!








that one.

what was in it you ask?

lets find out.









BLUE SNAKES!

oh nvm water cooling parts! YAY!!!!

























and this is what i have planned for the reservoir








do that on both ends. and a Y or a T on the inlet for a filling tube.

so yea. im REALLY tired and i have a REALLY long day at work tomorrow so im going to bed now.

have fun all. questions, comments and all that typical closing stuff.

-Striker36

P.S.
THANKS FOR THE STUFF BRISLEEP! YOUR THE MAN! you have been TONS of help with my delving into water cooling. couldn't have done it with out you. and the compression fittings are just the frosting on the cake of epic!









and no. that cake is NOT a lie


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

you my friend have too much money







PWnAge Mod though cant wait to see finished product


----------



## spRICE

No he has a job


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker*


you my friend have too much money







PWnAge Mod though cant wait to see finished product



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


No he has a job










lol i wish. i really dont have much money at all.....

and yes. i have a job


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I know! What a fake out!


Oh, give me a break Rockr!! Don't make me expose what you had for an avatar a few weeks ago!


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I demand more pics! (of said GF)











Look who's talkin Chimp face! When are the final stats going to be posted anyway? I purposely quit folding so as not to show favorites.









Oh hell, I did it because the power bill went up!


----------



## BriSleep

Perfect fit on the res Striker!! I knew those 'ol Stubbies would be good for something.
Did you see what I mean about the hose having a kind of crimp ring on it?

I know how we did that when I used to make custom Aeroquip hoses for the mining industry, I just hope the stubbies don't have to have that ring to work right. I have a few tricks, as you know, so if you find they don't compress, yank my chain and I'll cough up the answers.

Always the Oh Yeah.... Oh, so, did you cut off an end and see if they do compress? Or you're just really busy lately, right?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Perfect fit on the res Striker!! I knew those 'ol Stubbies would be good for something.
Did you see what I mean about the hose having a kind of crimp ring on it?

I know how we did that when I used to make custom Aeroquip hoses for the mining industry, I just hope the stubbies don't have to have that ring to work right. I have a few tricks, as you know, so if you find they don't compress, yank my chain and I'll cough up the answers.

Always the Oh Yeah.... Oh, so, did you cut off an end and see if they do compress? Or you're just really busy lately, right?


yes they will be







the look really good. i took one with me to work today and i drilled and taped a hole in the cover in the prototype test res thingy 
(cell phone pictures suck)

















i did see the ring. i dont see why they would need to be their but at least we know their is a good tight leak free fit their.

and no i didn't have a chance to play with them too much last night. i just took them off the tubing for those pictures and threw on in my tool box (hehe the rest are still on the kitchen counter







) before i went to Jinas house to help her pack to go back to school Sunday and working a ton of OT at work to help pay for parts and hanging out with Jina most nights before she goes back for summer research work. but i should get back on it next week more consistently.


----------



## Ice98

@bri
Edit button bro

@striker
are you going to end up using that prototype? you should definitely polish up the plastic OR just make it all look sort of fogged/opaque some how, either way would look cool IMO


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


@bri
Edit button bro

@striker
are you going to end up using that prototype? you should definitely polish up the plastic OR just make it all look sort of fogged/opaque some how, either way would look cool IMO


its a prototype. proof of concept. nothing more. im going to make a new one with better stuff. that one was thrown together in about 15 mins before work with a piece of tube i cut off at home real fast before i left. its defiantly NOT going in the case lol

im going to make a larger cleaner one with actually 90* angles and centered fittings and hardware that isn't going to rust in 4 hours.

its going to be about 3 times larger and probably get mounted in front of the vents next to the expatiation slots in the case. it seems like it will fit nicely their from what little measuring i have done so far. but as always with this mod. that could change


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu* 
What happens if you take no medication then? ....

I'm very curious









I PM'ed him, if anyone else is interested please PM me, I know I have friends here but Narcolepsy is so far off topic the Mods may object.







I love to inform people, I ran a website for 10 years, I got over 1000 people per week in the last year. When I started there was only 1 other site for it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
He explodes









He puts a smilie on it but he's been on the Scout board, he's seen it happen. After 16+ years of Ritalin therapy it stopped working one day.







I have better stuff now!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i think if he stops taking his meds the nano-bots the guys in black suits with ear peaces injected him with in the late 60s will activate and try and connect with sky-net.

then he explodes
















Shhhhh, the DOD and homeland security are watching.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ice98* 
@bri
Edit button bro

@striker
are you going to end up using that prototype? you should definitely polish up the plastic OR just make it all look sort of fogged/opaque some how, either way would look cool IMO

@ Ice98. Bro, that was with the edit button. Go over to the Scout board, link in my sig line and you can see examples of what happens when I feel free to roam. One day me and Kev_b filled up 3 pages joking around, then Enigma and Rockr came on, I think we were all up 'till 2 am Pacific, that would have been what, 5a.m. for Enigma. It's the best thread on the 'net!









Hmmm, Striker must be out with his GF today.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BriSleep* 
One day me and Kev_b filled up 3 pages joking around, then Enigma and Rockr came on, I think we were all up 'till 2 am Pacific, that would have been what, 5a.m. for Enigma. It's the best thread on the 'net!









Good times, Good times


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Shhhhh, the DOD and homeland security are watching.









Hmmm, Striker must be out with his GF today.


hehe...

not today.shes currently on her way back to school to do 10 weeks of summer research with one of her bio-chem profs. but i AM sleeping off yesterday with her







we were up at 9am and didn't get in till 2:30 am. we decided to go up to the lake i spent every summer at for 16 years and walk around some of the touristy shops and stuff before she went back to school or it got killed with tourists. and then she wanted to go to some hiking trails farther north and we didn't get off the mountain till about 7:30 then we started our way back and i got a call from a friend that wanted to go to midnight shoot at a local indoor range so i came home and grabbed a couple weapons and some ammunition and we went BACK out (it was like 9:30pm at this point) so we went up and fired a few hundred rounds of .22 and several dozen 30-30. and a hand full of 9mm out of an MP5-SD (yay for rental guns and people with money







) and .40 s&w. fun night....

i might do some work on the res if i can find a hole saw for cheep and come water proof adhesive (clear) at the store today.

at the very least ill cut a section of my tube to length


----------



## Striker36

i just started thinking again... lol i think i can put the fittings on the SIDE of the tube and that would allow me to make it like a full inch and a half taller







more volume means more water witch means more passive heat dissipation? sure it may only be marginal but so what? heat loss is heat loss. AND it will allow me to make things allot cleaner if i do it right. (or at all)


----------



## BriSleep

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i just started thinking again... lol i think i can put the fittings on the SIDE of the tube and that would allow me to make it like a full inch and a half taller







more volume means more water witch means more passive heat dissipation? sure it may only be marginal but so what? heat loss is heat loss. AND it will allow me to make things allot cleaner if i do it right. (or at all)

Very _minor_ passive heat dissipation, Acrylic has to get pretty hot before it transfers heat, the tubing is more likely to dissipate. More, if you make the water fall, which requires much more volume, like this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekres400.html

What you hit when you put the fittings on the side is the Cyclone problem, see in that EK res, the tab at the bottom, that's to keep the water from Cycloning, it happens anytime there's an inlet and outlet close to each other but much much more when it's a cylinder. Cleaner yes, much cleaner this type of tube is extremely popular, you can mount it anywhere, which is one of the reasons why it's popular.

Here's an anti-cyclone tab, you could cut one easy: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaek.html

Gotta Love a woman that shoots!







Mindy is a better shot than I am with a pistol, she doesn't have 3D vision which gives her an aiming advantage but I'll beat her every time with a rifle past 100 yards.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Very _minor_ passive heat dissipation, Acrylic has to get pretty hot before it transfers heat, the tubing is more likely to dissipate. More, if you make the water fall, which requires much more volume, like this: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaekres400.html

What you hit when you put the fittings on the side is the Cyclone problem, see in that EK res, the tab at the bottom, that's to keep the water from Cycloning, it happens anytime there's an inlet and outlet close to each other but much much more when it's a cylinder. Cleaner yes, much cleaner this type of tube is extremely popular, you can mount it anywhere, which is one of the reasons why it's popular.

Here's an anti-cyclone tab, you could cut one easy: http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ekwaek.html

Gotta Love a woman that shoots!







Mindy is a better shot than I am with a pistol, she doesn't have 3D vision which gives her an aiming advantage but I'll beat her every time with a rifle past 100 yards.


ill be sure to take a look at that stuff. for my rez. but i ran into some trouble with the side fittings thing. but ill have more on that later

as for shooting. my father had me shooting as soon as i could handle a .410 shotgun and i have been an avid shooter ever sence. Jina on the other hand has been 3 times all with me and Dave (the guy we were with last night) shes not too bad with my Ruger .22 revolver or my little sears special bolt action.22 (that one is close to 40 years old) but needs ALLOT more practice.


----------



## Striker36

so i draged out my phone when i was cleaning out my tool box (still working on it) and i took pictures of all kinds of stuff i think some of you might find interesting. ill post them up at lunch (when im done cleaning out my box) as a kind of not case related but work shop related update


----------



## Striker36

well today hasn't been as cramed as i was expecting as one of the delivery trucks we were expecting never actually left so i had enough time to put a pretty big dent in the clean up. i have most of my bench cleaned up and some what organized. here is some of what i found cleaning out my tool box (which i have never done)

















my new space


















here's my pile of junk from the 2 parts of the tool box. lots of random stuff in their.

now for some of the cooler stuff and maybe a little background if i know it.








120 year old blacksmiths tongs that were hammer forged (you can see the marks in the handles) by my grate grandfather in England.









hack saw that was my grand dads. that's about all i know on that one.









and 2 regulators and a torch for welding. my grand dad was one of the welders that worked to build the original Boston Garden and when they finished a bunch of the guys grabbed some souvenirs on the way out. they way my dad tells it his dad and 2 other guys welded ALL of the hand rails in the entire place and were told to not grind the welds down to make the seams smooth because they were perfect as they were and it would be harder to keep them clean.

my grand father died 15 years before i was born so i have no idea how true this story is.

any way. all 3 pieces still work and we use them on a regular basis. but im not good at stick and torch welding

















my pneumatics







dad got these in the mid 80s and they are still going as strong as the day he paid for them. they have built and rebuilt like 9 motors as well as LOADS of other things

















the last tool in the set. it doesn't fit in the tray so it gets stuck underneath.









who needs a crowbar?
i dont know what the story is behind this giant pipe wrench but we have had it as long as dad can remember









and the newest tools in the box. i got them about 2 weeks ago.









and lastly arguable the most important tool in any box any where. the bottle opener. my dad glued that one to the magnet in the early 70s when he was building a drag truck with a friend of his and they kept losing it (that was confirmed by several people and pictures







)


















and thats all the fun stuff that i found. other than that its just your typical wrenches and screw drivers and stuff

now BACK TO CASE STUFF!

this is why i decided to NOT use the side fitting plan on the reservoir.








i have 4 more just like it... i used several combination of bit and pilot hole and step drill and they all came out similarly. i guess thats what i get for buying the cheapest stuff i can. its clearly NOT Lexan.

that's what i have for today!

questions comments and suggestions ALL WAYS welcome!

-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

Work space build part 2 tomorrow!

i left with my delivery truck to a store that closed down and was selling off most of the stuff inside and got a 97 inch long by 48 inches tall slat wall to put up in my new work shop and my boss event let me charge it to the company







but yea. i didn't have time to do too much after lunch except pick of the wall

(we paid in advance for 4 other walls for other parts of the shop which is probably why he let me charge that one to the work account)


----------



## oliverw92

Thought i would stick my head in here and say how sick this is looking:

This is looking sick!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thought i would stick my head in here and say how sick this is looking:

This is looking sick!

thanks A LOT! but it still cant hold a candle to polarity.


----------



## Thedark1337

Don't be so negative. Your build quality is superb and on par with all the mod gods


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Don't be so negative. Your build quality is superb and on par with all the mod gods

I wouldn't go THAT far, but he is much better than he makes himself out to be...but being egotistical isn't a good thing so I guess belittling himself will only make him try harder.


----------



## oliverw92

Striker you shouldn't compare yourself to others - the question is, are YOU happy with it? Mod for yourself, other peoples opinions come second







If you are happy, screw everyone else!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Striker you shouldn't compare yourself to others - the question is, are YOU happy with it? Mod for yourself, other peoples opinions come second







If you are happy, screw everyone else!


lol im happy with what i have done so far (except for the window.... but ill fix that when i get lexan) and when i get more parts.


----------



## Enigma8750

old tools.. I have them too.. I have a manual drill and some pliers that look like those tongs and they stay with my regular tools and I work with them when I need them. Especially the drill. if your Drilling lexan then you know how delicate it will be but the hand drill goes nice and slow and with a good bit it works fast too.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
old tools.. I have them too.. I have a manual drill and some pliers that look like those tongs and they stay with my regular tools and I work with them when I need them. Especially the drill. if your Drilling lexan then you know how delicate it will be but the hand drill goes nice and slow and with a good bit it works fast too.

i have a hand drill too but its in my box at home. and old tools are some of the best simply because they have proven them selves time and time again.


----------



## Ice98

they sure dont make tools like they used to, and people dont appreciate them like they used to, which leads to them not taking care of their tools

anyhow, obviously you have some solid tools there that have been lovingly cared for, GG


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ice98* 
they sure dont make tools like they used to, and people dont appreciate them like they used to, which leads to them not taking care of their tools

anyhow, obviously you have some solid tools there that have been lovingly cared for, GG

your right. those oxy-acetylene regulators are close to 90 years old and still work as well as the day they left the plant. people DEFIANTLY dont take care of their tools... the guys i work with are constantly coming asking to borrow something because they lost or did something stupid with theirs....

yep my grand father taught my dad who taught me well.


----------



## Striker36

i should have a box shipping from Germany in the next couple days







Paypal FINALLY let me order from places overseas again!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i should have a box shipping from Germany in the next couple days







Paypal FINALLY let me order from places overseas again!

Oh sweet. Did you buy some velcro?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh sweet. Did you buy some velcro?


lol no. i have more of the REAL Velcro hook and loop fastener at home than i could EVER hope to use in my lifetime.

my mom worked at the headquarters for Velcro USA Inc. for 19 years up until about 5 years ago when my uncle opened up the company we currently work at. She was a "executive assistant" (glorified high level secretary) to the CEO, CFO, VP, and Prez along with a couple other guys.

the building they are in is actually only about 5 miles from where i am right now


----------



## mcpetrolhead

What is in this box from germany?


----------



## Ice98

so you work for your uncles company?

i work for my aunt and uncles company, lol


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
What is in this box from germany?

a sleeve kit form Nils









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ice98* 
so you work for your uncles company?

i work for my aunt and uncles company, lol

yep. he started it up 4 and a half years ago and i worked weekends for a while then after i graduated i went on full time. my mom is the office manager and im one of the shop guys and my uncle dose what ever is needed. we have a couple temps that come in now and then when we are really strapped for time but for the most part its the three of us and the dog.


----------



## Striker36

well my new work shop is all together now. i came in at about 5 this morning to try and get it finished before work started at 7 and I DID!


















and my helper was mad at me for waking her up twice today
























and now all i have to do now is move the rest of my stuff in!

-Striker36

sorry for the crappy picture quality.... took them with my phone again


----------



## Striker36

hey all. 
i have some news. not really good or bad. so dont worry lol

at the beginning of next month (weekend of the 4th) im going to be flying to Montana with my parents to visit my sister and brother in-law and my nephew Sam so it safe to assume that i wont be spending much if any thing on this project for a couple weeks. another reason is that i decided it was time for a new camera! i have narrowed my choices down to eather a Nikon D3000 or a Canon EOS Digital Rebel XSI. i have a few reasons for why i want a camera like those but the main one is wile i was moving into my new work space the other day i left my camera on the forklift in the shop and forgot about it. and then it fell off and a couple pieces broke so its more or less useless with out a bunch of work







so yea. i need a new camera so why not get a good one that will last me a few years at least if i take care of it? lol

any way. thats all from me for now. its time to go take a nap as i have been up for about 78 hours between work and visiting my girl friend at school and hanging out with a couple friends last night till about 6AM

-Striker36


----------



## oliverw92

Rebel XSI


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Rebel XSI










any specific reason why? i know its 12.2 mp over the 10.2 but other than that.

my sister tells me (she has a Rebel of some sort as well as her D300) that the Nikon would be a better choice for me because i can get ANY Nikon lens made after a specific date and not worry about it fitting and the customer support for Nikon is better by allot (and she uses them allot














).

im trying to get as much input into this decision as i can. i want to be able to go from macro of PC parts to nature and people with out hassle...


----------



## oliverw92

Reason? It's the camera I have and i love it







I couldn't give opinions on the Nikon really since i don't have it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Reason? It's the camera I have and i love it







I couldn't give opinions on the Nikon really since i don't have it.


lol fare enough! im giving it a good long look comparing every thing i can and im going to try and get my hands on one of each at a camera store close to me


----------



## oliverw92

Oh one thing i like about it is that you can use the screen as the viewfinder for situations where it isn't possible to get your head to the actual viewfinder.

That is your best bet tbh - go to a camera store and try them. Ask to try with some other lenses too (try the Canon EFS 60mm f2.8 Macro if they have it - it is INSANE!). I did that, and found i preferred the 450D over a similarly priced Nikon.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Oh one thing i like about it is that you can use the screen as the viewfinder for situations where it isn't possible to get your head to the actual viewfinder.

That is your best bet tbh - go to a camera store and try them. Ask to try with some other lenses too (try the Canon EFS 60mm f2.8 Macro if they have it - it is INSANE!). I did that, and found i preferred the 450D over a similarly priced Nikon.

between the trip to the store im planing for Tuesday (family shop and they are closed on weekends and holidays and its Memorial day here in the US tomorrow (Remember the fallen soldiers that sacrifice every thing for your safety in ALL countries.) and my 2 days of reading over at the FoMDPC im starting to have a pretty good idea of what im looking for.

but ill be sure to take a look at that macro


----------



## Dilyn

Likin' the new setup you've got there... I wish that I could put some type of shelf on my wall so I could keep all my computer stuff I use often on. My night stand is just littered with all kinds of crap. I just organized it today, and I've still got two tubes of thermal paste, electric tape, a CD drive, SATA power and SATA cable, screw drivers, a 120mm fan, scissors, and pencils galore









Also, hooray for new cameras








I just use my web cam to take pics. They're pretty high quality. Best I've ever seen from a web cam.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Likin' the new setup you've got there... I wish that I could put some type of shelf on my wall so I could keep all my computer stuff I use often on. My night stand is just littered with all kinds of crap. I just organized it today, and I've still got two tubes of thermal paste, electric tape, a CD drive, SATA power and SATA cable, screw drivers, a 120mm fan, scissors, and pencils galore









Also, hooray for new cameras








I just use my web cam to take pics. They're pretty high quality. Best I've ever seen from a web cam.

hehe i like my new space too. my room and a corner of the old shop look like your table sounds









and im pretty excited about the camera. still not sure which one i want as they both have so much to offer so i guess it will be down to how they feel in my hands. and then i get to start saving for a couple weeks and hopefully ill have it before i fly out west (worst case ill ship to my sister if its close when i have the cash in hand)


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hehe i like my new space too. my room and a corner of the old shop look like your table sounds









and im pretty excited about the camera. still not sure which one i want as they both have so much to offer so i guess it will be down to how they feel in my hands. and then i get to start saving for a couple weeks and hopefully ill have it before i fly out west (worst case ill ship to my sister if its close when i have the cash in hand)


i got my own space at my uncles office too, unfortunately it equals out to about 4 feet of tech bench space, plenty of power/data jacks but with my big 'ol 21" sony sun CRT monitor theres not alot of room left lol

and no power tools 

have fun on your vacation


----------



## drb328

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


between the trip to the store im planing for Tuesday (family shop and they are closed on weekends and holidays and its Memorial day here in the US tomorrow (Remember the fallen soldiers that sacrifice every thing for your safety in ALL countries.) and my 2 days of reading over at the FoMDPC im starting to have a pretty good idea of what im looking for.

but ill be sure to take a look at that macro











Dont forget those who are currently serving as well.

its coming along fantastic

I have heard Nikons are easier to use than Canons in the sense that you dont have to work as much to get a good shot, but im just going on what a friend says about Nikon here.


----------



## BlackVenom

You could use the engine and prop from that plane for some serious air-cooled overclocking!


----------



## oliverw92

Ooooo you're in the family?







Yays


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Ooooo you're in the family?







Yays









yep. as of a few days ago







!


----------



## oliverw92

gonna get this log up there?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*









gonna get this log up there?


maybe at some point. but i think im going to keep it OCN exclusive for another couple months


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## repo_man

So what site is FoMDPC?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


So what site is FoMDPC?


Mornin', Hobag. <3

[edit]


----------



## Thedark1337




----------



## repo_man

*sniffle* No one answered my question!









Also, afternoon Ol' Fart! (aka Sir Syr)


----------



## oliverw92

Oh nothing just a thing between striker and I


----------



## Ice98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drb328* 
Dont forget those who are currently serving as well.

its coming along fantastic

I have heard Nikons are easier to use than Canons in the sense that you dont have to work as much to get a good shot, but im just going on what a friend says about Nikon here.

if you get a DSLR they all have settings up the wazoo, they are meant to be entry-level photographer gear


----------



## tomclancey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg156/BenPritchard/0525001137.jpg

I have that _exact_ Chicago Pneumatics impact wrench! Dad got it for me in the 80's too! I love it so much. It broke a couple months ago, but I called up the place and they sent me a free package of parts around Christmas! Got it fixed up and working like a champ again.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomclancey* 
I have that _exact_ Chicago Pneumatics impact wrench! Dad got it for me in the 80's too! I love it so much. It broke a couple months ago, but I called up the place and they sent me a free package of parts around Christmas! Got it fixed up and working like a champ again.

all i ever had to do was reset the direction selector in mine after dropping it out a 3rd story window







it got some dirt and stuff in the vents and got the slider thing stuck


----------



## tomclancey

Nice! The reverse on mine was shot, so the main purpose for what I used it for was now gone! (I usually use it to work on cars, so I have a torque wrench for tightening.)
Luckily the parts the gentlemen sent me where just what I needed to fix it up good as new.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomclancey* 
Nice! The reverse on mine was shot, so the main purpose for what I used it for was now gone! (I usually use it to work on cars, so I have a torque wrench for tightening.)
Luckily the parts the gentlemen sent me where just what I needed to fix it up good as new.

i use mine almost every day several times. its a real solid impact gun


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol i wish. i really dont have much money at all.....

and yes. i have a job









If you can SLI you have money dont be so hard on urself


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker* 
If you can SLI you have money dont be so hard on urself









that's just it. i wont be ably to get both cards at the same time. one will probably be a month or 2 down the road with a water block ant everything


----------



## Striker36

so i decided on the Nikon.

i stopped in at the camera store on my way to work today and had a LONG conversation with the lady that runs the place (nice 73 year old french lady







). she let me play around with like 2/3 of the stuff in the display cases because "i look like a nice enough boy". after my screwing around with the stuff i decided on the Nikon because it feels a little bit better in my hands. the Cannon was a little bulky for my liking and the menus and features and stuff felt a little more intuitive. so i finalized on the D3000









she let me play with some lenses too and convinced me that for what im planing on using it for i will be ok with the 18-55mm kit lens and a 55-200mm lens for my out door stuff like i do allot








(example from my last trip to Montana)
and a 60mm Macro lens. but she DID say that if i mess around in Photoshop and learn how to work the camera i wouldn't need one for decent macro shots. just that it would me MUCH easier with a macro lens

-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

another one i found... my personal FAVORITE

took that one one evening when my sister was checking mail on the way home from the day trip to Bridger Bowl (ski mountain)


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 








(example from my last trip to Montana)

I LOVE

ps great work log, been stalking it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005* 
I LOVE

ps great work log, been stalking it.

thanks!


----------



## Striker36

so good news for me and bad news for my project









i put a down payment on a D3000 this morning on my way to work today. i still need to give the people at the camera store another $150 before they let me take it home and then make another payment at a later date before its really MINE!

so the motherboard fund is dry but i have a camera on the way so i dont care









who knows..... maybe ill talk my self into a lens or two by the time i get it too


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so good news for me and bad news for my project









i put a down payment on a D3000 this morning on my way to work today. i still need to give the people at the camera store another $150 before they let me take it home and then make another payment at a later date before its really MINE!

so the motherboard fund is dry but i have a camera on the way so i dont care









who knows..... maybe ill talk my self into a lens or two by the time i get it too










Real pictures?









I'm excited for you mate. Can't wait to see what your pictures look like either.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Real pictures?









I'm excited for you mate. Can't wait to see what your pictures look like either.


lol dont be expecting TOO much right off. ill still need to learn how to use it and process the pictures


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol dont be expecting TOO much right off. ill still need to learn how to use it and process the pictures


There are a lot of really good photoshop guides on deviantart Striker.







OCN also has a Photography forum you should check out. Those guys certainly will have some tips/suggestions.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
There are a lot of really good photoshop guides on deviantart Striker.







OCN also has a Photography forum you should check out. Those guys certainly will have some tips/suggestions.









i have actually spent white allot of time in the photography section









and i _LOVE_ Deviantart


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i have actually spent white allot of time in the photography section









and i _LOVE_ Deviantart


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i have actually spent white allot of time in the photography section









and i _LOVE_ Deviantart










DeviantArt









I put lots of my Photoshop and GIMP stuff up there. It's a great community.


----------



## tomclancey

Lighting is definitely your friend with that camera! Nice buy too, I thought about getting it, but I ended up getting Canon Rebel XS, also a nice camera.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html
-and-
http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-pho...hy-techniques/
-and-
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07...to-studio.html

Are a must for starters!









Also, if you want to get creative you can also do this:
http://photocritic.org/camera-laser-trigger/


----------



## Striker36

SO here's my update for the weekend.

FIRST:
my MDPC Sleeving came in on Saturday and as every thing Nils does its INCREDIBLE quality and i cant weight to work with it.

SECOND:
im going to be bringing my PSU home from the new shop tomorrow as i wont have time to work on it at work this week and im going to start sleeving it and my fans.

THIRD: 
i think im going to be picking up my camera on weds!!!!







then ill spend a day or two screwing around with it and then ill post some pictures when i feel they are acceptable!


----------



## Striker36

just out of cureosity would any of you, my subscribers, (how many of you are their any way?lo) be interested in flowing my trip by way of photography? just wondering if it would be worth posting pictures here even if its not project related


----------



## Rockr69

Even though I don't post hardly at all Striker, I read every one of your posts and would love to see you pics to Montana. As an ex over the road trucker I've been through Montana just about every way you can imagine and would love to live it again vicariously.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


just out of cureosity would any of you, my subscribers, (how many of you are their any way?lo) be interested in flowing my trip by way of photography? just wondering if it would be worth posting pictures here even if its not project related


Perhaps you could make a thread in the off topic section of the forum and just put a link to it here, that way if people wish to see it (i do) they can then view the photos. Also keep all the mods off your back about posting OT stuff here.


----------



## drb328

^^ GAHH NINJA'd ^^ what he said. do it.


----------



## spRICE

Do what mcpetrolhead said


----------



## simtafa

I'd love to follow your trip here and there. After all, I've never been out of Texas.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
just out of cureosity would any of you, my subscribers, (how many of you are their any way?lo) be interested in flowing my trip by way of photography? just wondering if it would be worth posting pictures here even if its not project related

Yeah Stricker36 ,, I would love to see Photographic log of your trip,,, as some have already said would be better in a thread of its own though!
Maybe the in Photography section or something!


----------



## Striker36

in case you are interested. i started sleeving my PSU... i have the 8 pin CPU power rail done and it looks ok. but i did learn that next time i decide to do this im NOT buying any thing that is not 100% modular.....

this is sorta frustrating and calming all at the same time lol

and thanks for the responses to the photo-blog question. i think ill make a new thread in the off topic section and link to it from here the day before i leave or something. but more on that later when i have a more solid idea whats going to happen on my end lol


----------



## mcpetrolhead

What PSU are you using?


----------



## oliverw92

Agreed striker - I want a Corsair AX1200 for my next PSU


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
What PSU are you using?

Corsair 950TX.... not modular AT ALL. the only reason i got it was because it was almost 60% off at a going out of business sale

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Agreed striker - I want a Corsair AX1200 for my next PSU









that whole line looks like its going to be SMEXY

im thinking about a AX1000 for my next build

(all ready in the planning stages







)


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Corsair 950TX.... not modular AT ALL. the only reason i got it was because it was almost 60% off at a going out of business sale

that whole line looks like its going to be SMEXY

im thinking about a AX1000 for my next build

(all ready in the planning stages







)


How about we fund this project before we start a kilowatt build, shall we?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
How about we fund this project before we start a kilowatt build, shall we?









of coarse this one will be done before i even think about starting the next one. but in the quest for "No Compromise" this case is kinda hit or miss at best. and the next one will be for my girl friend any way so it needs to be as beautiful as her AND functional. so dont be looking for all top of the line stuff but it will be higher end of mid range. and she will be paying for allot of it (but i have some surprises she wont be paying for







)

but yea. Reactor FIRST then a couple weeks off to plan and talk with the girly girl about what she wants.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
of coarse this one will be done before i even think about starting the next one. but in the quest for "No Compromise" this case is kinda hit or miss at best. and the next one will be for my girl friend any way so it needs to be as beautiful as her AND functional. so dont be looking for all top of the line stuff but it will be higher end of mid range. and she will be paying for allot of it (but i have some surprises she wont be paying for







)

but yea. Reactor FIRST then a couple weeks off to plan and talk with the girly girl about what she wants.

Yay








I'm awaiting the end of this project so I can finally see my visions come to fruition


----------



## oliverw92

Wait for more reviews - there is only a review of the 1200W at the moment and that is a completely different unit to the rest - it is a Flextronic, whereas all the others are based off the Seasonic X-Series.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Wait for more reviews - there is only a review of the 1200W at the moment and that is a completely different unit to the rest - it is a Flextronic, whereas all the others are based off the Seasonic X-Series.

because the Seasonic X-Series are a bad PSU


----------



## oliverw92

You never know - loads of companies have taken great OEM units and made them terrible somehow


----------



## Striker36

that is very true Oli....

on another note. i got an idea that i think will make the 2X120 rad in the front work really well AND still give me access to a couple of drive bays still accessible i cant take any pictures seance i dont have a camera BUT ill find a picture online and play in paint and show you

and i tore the whole thing apart to the component parts of the chase and im going to be doing some work their that ill probably have cell phone pictures of.


----------



## Striker36

to elaborate more on my last post. i am going to cut the front metal part (behind the bezel) off of the floor (as they are one piece of metal) and use it for measurements to make a new more clean one with a space for a 2x120mm radiator and 2 drive bays (or as many as i can fit) then i will paint the whole thing again using good paint instead of the crappy rattle can stuff i have been using.

seance my camera is out of order and i have yet to get my new one maybe you guys will get some more of my epic drawing skills







!


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
because the Seasonic X-Series are a bad PSU









What... did... you... just... say?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
What... did... you... just... say?









sarcastic comment on how the Seasonic X-Series PSUs are good


----------



## Striker36

HEY GUYS!!! check this out! i got a new toy!








i couldn't wait till i got home to open it up and take a look see









and the box at home on the counter

im gona start playing with it as soon as my battery is charged


----------



## Thedark1337

yay


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


yay










This.


----------



## spRICE

So where is your first picture?


----------



## Striker36

the battery is still charging. the manual tells me that the first charge will usualy be the longest and possibly over night.

but i DO know what the subject of it will be


----------



## Dilyn

Your girlfriend?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Your girlfriend?










sadly no.... shes at school working with her Bio-Chem prof on an antibiotic delivery system for the rest of the summer (and the past month)

i wish it was her though


----------



## Striker36

first picture worth showing









its not grate but w/e i JUST got the thing turned on for the first time


----------



## Enigma8750

That is some amazing detail... You are the Coolest. I thought they were precharging those batteries now.. but I can wait one more day.. Then I want naked pictures of the Project..

You are gonna be soo rich when she gets out of school..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
That is some amazing detail... You are the Coolest. I thought they were precharging those batteries now.. but I can wait one more day.. Then I want naked pictures of the Project..

You are gonna be soo rich when she gets out of school..

that's with all the out of the box auto settings and no flash.

why thank you!

Nikon apparently is NOT

its charged NOW

and ill try and get some tomorrow if i have time


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


That is some amazing detail... You are the Coolest. I thought they were precharging those batteries now.. but I can wait one more day.. Then I want naked pictures of the Project..

You are gonna be soo rich when she gets out of school..


Why is he going to be rich when she gets out of school


----------



## oliverw92

That pic, i love the composition







Things to improve it - adjust the white balance on the camera to 'light bulb' or 'flourescent' and it should get rid of that yellow. Also it could be a bit straighter


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Why is he going to be rich when she gets out of school









because she looks like a million bucks AND shes a Pharmaceutical-Bio-Chem major.... and she WILL be rich

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
That pic, i love the composition







Things to improve it - adjust the white balance on the camera to 'light bulb' or 'flourescent' and it should get rid of that yellow. Also it could be a bit straighter

yea i didn't get much sleep last night playing with the cam and i tried a few things that made things look better. BUT I just wanted to post the first picture that wasn't all washed out or too dark

im making progress though


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Why is he going to be rich when she gets out of school









probly thought that a science project will fund them with millions


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


probly thought that a science project will fund them with millions


shes is in a spot right now to TURN DOWN paid internships with several large medical related corporations... she will do well with or with out me tagging along

but my aviation stuff should be more than enough to finance my fun. (i start school in a couple months and get to stark looking for a job in 14 months after that)


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


shes is in a spot right now to TURN DOWN paid internships with several large medical related corporations... she will do well with or with out me tagging along

but my aviation stuff should be more than enough to finance my fun. (i start school in a couple months and get to stark looking for a job in 14 months after that)


Turning down paid internships, let me stress that INTERNSHIPS, doesnt speak at all to job security or income base. Just saying, internships are great for learning and can lead the way into a good job, but thats not a given. I believe the saying is "don't count your chickens before they hatch".


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*


Turning down paid internships, let me stress that INTERNSHIPS, doesnt speak at all to job security or income base. Just saying, internships are great for learning and can lead the way into a good job, but thats not a given. I believe the saying is "don't count your chickens before they hatch".


yes but with her school and her work ethic. once she gets in the door she ALWAYS dose well

shes an overachieving perfectionist at one of the best all girls schools in the world. shes gonna be fine.


----------



## spRICE

YAY!!!!
Maybe she'll get some nice (computer related







) birthday presents for you.


----------



## Striker36

lol for x-mass and my b-day she got me a fist run of Pink Floyd's "The Wall" (vinyl of course) and a copy of "Fear of a Black Planet" by Porcupine Tree. cuz she knows im sorta an audio file as well and i was looking for the wall for like 8 months


----------



## oliverw92

I think you mean 'fear of a blank planet' there - ZOMG Porcupine Tree are amazing


----------



## Striker36

yes oli... that one... and i hate all you Europeans for getting the GOOD bands...

i guess it helps to date a Russian that spends a bunch of time in Europe


----------



## oliverw92

Ah that explains her looks - Russian










I love Porcupine Tree so much - they are so creative in what they do.


----------



## kowabunka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I love Porcupine Tree so much - they are so creative in what they do.


Oh yeah - those are really true words!

They are just amazing - saw them live: The Incident - Tour. This is an amazing piece of music.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Ah that explains her looks - Russian









I love Porcupine Tree so much - they are so creative in what they do.


she emigrated to the US in 1997 to escape the Russian economy that was (and still is kind of) in tatters after the Soviet Union Collapsed. but she still goes to visit the family in Ukraine and Russia once or twice a year







and yes... she dose look "Russian"









and Porcupine Tree is probably the most simply complex music that ever sounded good... and by good i mean INCREDIBLE. They are one of my favorite bands ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kowabunka*


Oh yeah - those are really true words!

They are just amazing - saw them live: The Incident - Tour. This is an amazing piece of music.


i would love to see them live..... the played a few shows here in the US last year (one like 45 mins from me) but i couldn't go because i was traveling for work







.... im still pissed about that....


----------



## Striker36

in case any one was wondering where the project sits at the moment.

















with some of THIS!









haven't done much work recently other than pulling it apart as i am getting killed at work and coming home dead tired.

and now that i got my new camera the "Fun Stuff Fund" is at just about a zero balance. so things are sorta on hold till i get back from Montana on the 10th or 11th and start getting a paycheck to spend on this


----------



## Dilyn

I can wait for this


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I can wait for this










that makes one of us


----------



## spRICE

I want some of that sleeving just for the drawing


----------



## Striker36

and because we were talking about music yesterday 

















my 3 FAVORITE LPs.... at least that i have (and i have a bunch. not allot but a bunch)


----------



## Striker36

heh... as soon as i run out of money/stuff for this mod i go crazy working on the other project in my house..

no one is allowed to complain about my cable management when i get their on this project. ill show you why in a few hours


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


heh... as soon as i run out of money/stuff for this mod i go crazy working on the other project in my house..

no one is allowed to complain about my cable management when i get their on this project. ill show you why in a few hours


You are such a tease, you know that?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You are such a tease, you know that?










yep. thats what that girl in my avatar tells me allot


----------



## oliverw92

Dream Theater! Man we have such similar music tastes! I saw DT live a few months back - i was right at the front of this:








YouTube- Dream Theater - Wither (Progressive Nation Tour, Wembley Arena 10.10.2009)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Dream Theater! Man we have such similar music tastes! I saw DT live a few months back - i was right at the front of this:

YouTube- Dream Theater - Wither (Progressive Nation Tour, Wembley Arena 10.10.2009)


SO JEALOUS.....

most of my favorite music is from bands that no longer exist or don't play live that often or are pretty much ONLY in Europe...

that or tickets are like $150 USD and i need to get two... (Jina and i have the same taste in music like 90% of the time)


----------



## oliverw92

DT plays loads in the US - they play every year on the Progressive Nation tour. Opeth were also playing on the tour <3 Was epic!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
DT plays loads in the US - they play every year on the Progressive Nation tour. Opeth were also playing on the tour <3 Was epic!

i hate you more than i did 10 mins ago.... Opeth is in the top 10 all time best bands EVAR

and i know DT plays here allot but something has prevented me from getting to that show for like the last 3 years









and i missed Porcupine Tree like 5 months ago because i got sent on an emergency call for work....









oh. btw im uploading some photos to explain my earlier comment


----------



## Syrillian

DT = Dream Theater?

If so,









Love "Images and Words", "Awake" and "Change of Seasons"


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
DT = Dream Theater?

If so,









Love "Images and Words", "Awake" and "Change of Seasons"

your right
verry good songs.

ih you two haven't seen it yet you should check out Dream Theater covering Pink Floyd.... its just plane incredible.

the riff in







YouTube- Dream Theater - Hey You (Pink Floyd cover) is "like... wow..." to quote a friend of mine


----------



## Striker36

and now i go throw the "The Wall" on the turn table table cus i want to hear comfortably numb.

that cover is awesome too







YouTube- Confortaby numb by Dreamtheater


----------



## Striker36

and now i go throw the "The Wall" on the turn table table cus i want to hear comfortably numb.

that cover is awesome too 







YouTube- Confortaby numb by Dreamtheater


----------



## Striker36

and this is what i have been doing the last couple weeks when not working or reading about cameras









the instrument panel on the air plane. how many wires do you think those gauges and switches and plugs have?

ANSWER 








i stopped counting A LONG time ago.









some more trunking and distributor coils for the magnetos 
(the brass rail is a universal grounding rail)









the other end of that trunk of wires. 
(the plastic tubes are only on those 3 instruments to keep things out of them they will be hooked into the Pito/Static system when the wings are on









the wires going into the fuse bus









front of the fuse bus









MORE wires that i still need to install for the radio and transponder. the metal corner in the top of the picture is the cage that will go in the hole in the middle of the panel

and finally








the radio (top) 
the transponder
and the inter com aux in (the small plug in the back of the black plate)
and the headphone and mic jacks for pilot and co-pilot (the bottom 4)

i WISH i could sleve them all in to smaller more manageable bunches but that is just asking for trouble AND we could never get the FAA inspector to sign the aircraft as air worthy if he didn't see ALL of the wires

but overall im quite happy with that cable management job.









and now i dive back into my HI-FI


----------



## oliverw92

That has got to be the best cable management job on OCN considering the mammoth amount of cables!

Dream Theater









My favourite songs are "Wither", "A Nightmare to Remember" and "The Count of Tuscany". Nightmare to remember was epic at that concert - they opened with it:








YouTube- Dream Theater - Nightmare to Remember (Part 1)
Then the next best bit was the drum off between Portnoy, drummer from opeth, drummer from Big Elf and drummer from Unexpect:








YouTube- Dream Theater - Mike Portnoy drum solo live
Finished on count of tuscany which was epic:

The imagery in the background was incredible - not only were the animations superb, but they had some genius software of a CGI wizard playing keyboards that actually played whatever the keyboard player played









Sorry for the thread jack... was just going through the memories as you do!


----------



## DoctorNick

Nice DT rocks!







Great to see someone with good taste in music.. Nice project btw


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That has got to be the best cable management job on OCN considering the mammoth amount of cables!

Dream Theater









My favourite songs are "Wither", "A Nightmare to Remember" and "The Count of Tuscany". Nightmare to remember was epic at that concert - they opened with it:

YouTube- Dream Theater - Nightmare to Remember (Part 1)

Then the next best bit was the drum off between Portnoy, drummer from opeth, drummer from Big Elf and drummer from Unexpect:

Finished on count of tuscany which was epic:

The imagery in the background was incredible - not only were the animations superb, but they had some genius software of a CGI wizard playing keyboards that actually played whatever the keyboard player played









Sorry for the thread jack... was just going through the memories as you do!



that sounds.... incredible....

and i dont care about the thread jack... its relevant to my interests







AND with the project kinda on hold we need something to keep the thread alive









and thanks for the comment on the cable management... that took the last 2.5 weeks of time at home. about an hour a night and 5 or 6 a day over the weekends.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoctorNick*


Nice DT rocks!







Great to see someone with good taste in music.. Nice project btw










TY and TY.... and which one? lol

im going to take another picture in a second now


----------



## oliverw92

For some reason OCN won't let me put the rest of those videos up







If you are interested, just search for them on youtube with 'Wembley Dream Theater' also in what you search for.


----------



## Striker36

strangely enough this was going in the other corner of my room as this conversation was happening







!


----------



## spRICE

Wow my eyes have just opened.
Dream Theater may be one of my favorite bands after I listen to them some more, because the song Wither is epic. The chord progressions are really unique and his voice is really cool too. Thanks all of you for talking about this band!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Wow my eyes have just opened.
Dream Theater may be one of my favorite bands after I listen to them some more, because the song Wither is epic. The chord progressions are really unique and his voice is really cool too. Thanks all of you for talking about this band!











they have a really complex sound that is not overdone. all of the instruments harmonies with each other and don't overpower the rest unless they are SUPPOSE TO

i guess thats what happens when you take a bunch of Berkly guys that got bored of classical and decided to form a band

source


----------



## Enigma8750

As I said before.. The DreamTheater sounds like Ozzy And Styx with one more element that I can't quite put my finger on but the guitar licks are epic


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
As I said before.. The DreamTheater sounds like Ozzy And Styx with one more element that I can't quite put my finger on but the guitar licks are epic

that element is called depth.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that element is called depth.










Exactly what he said. DT is not one those bands pigeon holed into 1 specific genre of music, thus making it harder for the media to spin their image and that's why they're not in the music headlines. They are much too excellent musicians for the regular music blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Striker36

more playing with my camera. what do you think?

i think its kinda fussy. but thats my fault for not using a tri-pod.


----------



## oliverw92

ISO too high me thinks - as you said, tripod time


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
ISO too high me thinks - as you said, tripod time









Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## Rockr69

I think you should throw on that copy of the Wall and have a groovy Saturday evening.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


I think you should throw on that copy of the Wall and have a groovy Saturday evening.


lol if my Deadliest Catch DVDs didnt come in (sister got them for me as a going to school present) i probably would be









but it was a GRATE day with the GF and im gonna watch a couple episodes and go to bed so im ready for another









and Oli and Rice. thanks for the comments. i might be getting a good tri-pod tomorrow if i do ill try and take that shot again with a lower ISO









Cheers







have a good night everybody

-Striker


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol if my Deadliest Catch DVDs didnt come in (sister got them for me as a going to school present) i probably would be









but it was a GRATE day with the GF and im gonna watch a couple episodes and go to bed so im ready for another









and Oli and Rice. thanks for the comments. i might be getting a good tri-pod tomorrow if i do ill try and take that shot again with a lower ISO









Cheers







have a good night everybody

-Striker

You are the first person to call me rice








I kinda like it.


----------



## kowabunka

This seems to become the prog-corner on OCN









And I like the tangential pick-up arm on your record player - you donÂ´t see those often nowadays (except on extremely extremely expensive turntables)!


----------



## oliverw92

I just sold an SME 3009/R2 pick-up arm







Got a good price for it - Â£200


----------



## kowabunka

Oh yeah those tonearms are sweet!

But what I meant was that parallel tonearm (a zero tracking error tonearm) - sorry for mixing up those terms xD


----------



## oliverw92

Oh i see









SME were about 1 mile from where my dad grew up so he used to get loads of their stuff (friends worked there etc). Highly sought after now because the insane hand-made quality of them.


----------



## Striker36

yea that Kenwood system is pretty kickass. when my dad got it (like 30 years ago) it was really expensive and its still running strong only ever needed a new needle once.


----------



## Striker36

we got some new tool sets at work and i got a tap that is the correct size for the compression fittings that Bri sent me.

that being said im making another prototype reservoir to test a couple ideas i have floating arround.

its an easy day at work and i remembered to bring my camera









PICTURE TIME!


----------



## Striker36

SO i decided to make it a new post.









like i said before. we got a couple new tool kits in the mail today and one of them happened to be a Tap and Die set. after looking through it (who doesn't tare open new stuff right away?) i found THIS!








it happens to be the perfect tap for my compression fittings!








thanks again BriSleep!

i then decided to prototype my reservoir today seance i had some spare time. (working on this is more fun than watching paint dry which i would have been doing







)

so i cut a length of my acrylic tube 









then i decided i wanted two fitting on one end or the the other so it was time to see what kind of spacing i needed to see if this was even possible 









then i wanted to see how difficult it would be to get 2 tubes on the fittings that close together 









it was difficult but it IS possible 









then i made some slugs out of a piece of Lexan we had laying around for the past couple weeks. i used a hack saw and a sander for this. but i didnt think to take any pictures of that process... sorry!








then could have come out better but overall im happy with it seance its just a test rig

before i used this stuff to glue the ends onto the tube









i drilled 2 holes in one slug and one in the other then taped them for fittings and finally glued them on the ends 
















as you can see they aren't quite centered but that's not a HUGE deal at this stage so i don't care.

and because i liked Charles's placement so much in his scout i decided to see how my res would fit in the same location. 









overall im rather happy with how it turned out and i think the size is just about perfect as well.

i think im going to change a couple things before the final is made but that's what prototyping is for!

questions, comments, and suggestions are ALWAYS welcomed

-Striker36

P.S. what do you guys think of the photography? i tried playing with some settings to get the best shots i could with my limited time frame... AND i used a tripod!


----------



## Bradey

nice,
can't weight to see the end


----------



## spRICE

The pictures look really great







. None of the noise is there any more. How much clearance will that res have above it? Because you might have to use right angle fittings or something like that. But I'm sure you can work something out







. That looks really good for a prototype.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


The pictures look really great







. None of the noise is there any more. How much clearance will that res have above it? Because you might have to use right angle fittings or something like that. But I'm sure you can work something out







. That looks really good for a prototype.


i think ill have about an inch. im not 100% sure though as the case is in like 40 pieces and your right i will probably need a 90* fitting on the top.

im thinking that i may use the second hole in the end as a fill tube so i don't need to pull the whole thing apart to fill it.

and i might have a drain tube right after the Rad seance i think that would be the easy place to hide it


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i think ill have about an inch. im not 100% sure though as the case is in like 40 pieces and your right i will probably need a 90* fitting on the top.

im thinking that i may use the second hole in the end as a fill tube so i don't need to pull the whole thing apart to fill it.

and i might have a drain tube right after the Rad seance i think that would be the easy place to hide it


i think the fill-hole idea on the res is a great idea

have you considered adding "steps" or "waves" inside the tube to give more of an effect?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


i think the fill-hole idea on the res is a great idea

have you considered adding "steps" or "waves" inside the tube to give more of an effect?


thank you for the comment

i have but decided not to pursue it as i think it would be difficult for me to make look good


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i think ill have about an inch


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im thinking that i may use the second hole


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
it would be difficult for me

It's....argh. Too easy









Back on topic, keep going with this build I have been watching it the whole time


----------



## Striker36

so im giving serous consideration to cutting the front of the frame (where the bezel attaches) apart so that its just the outer rails and the side mount points for the Bezel and the 5.25 inch cage. my thinking for this is it will allow me to attach a new sheet of galvanized steal (its what i have on hand) and cut that to hold a 2X120 mm rad and a couple drives and my fan controller.

what do you think? worth the effort?


----------



## dmanstasiu

If it improves the practicality, and doesn't affect the aesthetics, then by all means yes!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu* 
It's....argh. Too easy









Back on topic, keep going with this build I have been watching it the whole time










LOL i congratulate you..... and thanks for watching! i hope i dont disappoint.


----------



## kill_mellon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so im giving serous consideration to cutting the front of the frame (where the bezel attaches) apart so that its just the outer rails and the side mount points for the Bezel and the 5.25 inch cage. my thinking for this is it will allow me to attach a new sheet of galvanized steal (its what i have on hand) and cut that to hold a 2X120 mm rad and a couple drives and my fan controller.

what do you think? worth the effort?


totaly do it!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Great work so far.

I am curious as to the details of the tap you are using. I plan on making a reservoir today.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Great work so far.

I am curious as to the details of the tap you are using. I plan on making a reservoir today.


FIRST: thanks for the input guys. you pushed me over the edge. as soon as i get a rad (when i get back from my trip) ill work that out more specifically.

SECOND: mcpetrolhead: all the info i have is on the shaft of the tap as shown in the picture :/ sorry i dont have more info for you


----------



## kill_mellon

you should make it like this but with mesh covering the part that is cut off by the white and make the mesh wrap around the edge of the top of the case


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill_mellon*


you should make it like this but with mesh covering the part that is cut off by the white










im going to take some pictures real fast.

brb with a response to you


----------



## Striker36

im going to cut along the red (and probably into the 5.25 bay slots through that extra space i left)









and then cut this steal to fit over that whole thing with out blocking the bezel holes (the larger one along the side)









then cut it to fit a radiator and fans.

then i MAY make a new mesh piece to cover the whole front instead of the few smaller ones they have. but thats only if i can find a similar mesh for a reasonable price


----------



## kill_mellon

are you using my idea? if so yaaay!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kill_mellon* 
are you using my idea? if so yaaay!









not exactly. im just going to cut a radiator shaped hole in the steal.

and try and find a mesh to replace the stock ones from the front bezel with to make it one piece instead of 5 or 6 with seams in between..

but your idea HAS been filed away for a future build that is on the drawing board


----------



## kill_mellon

really? ooh i would like to see! here is a little doodle i came up with.


----------



## kill_mellon

here is the real concept


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill_mellon*


here is the real concept


that looks like a possible Shuttle mod









if your feeling adventurous into the smaller form factor stuff you should pursue that. i bet that could look really cool all said and done.

hell i may even steal that look for something


----------



## oliverw92

Nice res! Couple of points on that - you need to keep your tap straighter







If you look at the top barb, it is leaning slightly. Even a slight lean will lead to a leak. A cheap way to keep the tap straight is to get a block of something (preferably hard like aluminium/steal or acrylic, but MDF would do if need be) about an inch thick. Drill a hole in it with a diameter of the outside of the tap. Then position this over the hole you are tapping and clamp it down onto it. This will keep the tap straight when you start cutting (the start of a thread is the hardest part to get straight because the tap wants to take the easiest path - out of the hole!).

Now photography - the shots are much better than your old ones! Nice job







Few suggestions: 
-Make sure self-timer is on for about 2 seconds so your hand pressing the trigger doesn't jog the camera.
-Make sure you are focused on exactly what you want - selective autofocusing or manual focusing can be used to achieve this (normal autofocusing where the camera chooses the point to focus on is never really precise enough).
-Brighten the photos up a little bit - are you using it in manual mode? If so, make sure your ISO is low (if you have it too high you get noise - if possible, keep ISO on the lowest possible), then keep the aperture low. You can then make your shutter speed shorter (increase the denominator of the fraction) which will allow you to get more depth of field - the longer your shutter speed, the shallower your depth of field is (more 'blurryness' you have)


----------



## Striker36

thanks for the advice Oli. ill be sure to try that next time!


----------



## repo_man

Less photography, more modding. Nao.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Less photography, more modding. Nao.









care to fund me?







i cant do much more than play around with ideas at the moment due to lack of funds









i need to save some money for my trip and stuff.

sorry repo! ill try and get back on it asap


----------



## Striker36

i need to revise my attachment method for the ends of my reservoir







.

i let the adhesive set up over night (should only take 4 hours according to the label) and it looked really good and seemed pretty solid but when i went to tighten up the compression fittings with a tube on the barb it twisted the end right off....









im thinking i could cut 4 slots 90* apart in the tube and the the thickness of the ends and then make the end caps to the inner diameter of the tube with 4 prong things to fit in the slots.

the problem with that is i have no idea how to go about manufacturing these parts. i have a couple ideas but no clue how they will work.

i wish i had a laser or a water cutter....


----------



## oliverw92

Why not use a different adhesive? Personally i would use dichloromethane (otherwise known as liquid solvent cement or IPS Weld On #3). You can apply it with a syringe or paint brush and run it round the seem. It is insanely strong. Cyberdruid used it for his reservoirs i think. Then you can use either some silicon sealant or that other adhesive you have to seal any leaks if there are any after the solvent cement (it is very hard to get a perfect seal with the solvent cement).


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


care to fund me?







i cant do much more than play around with ideas at the moment due to lack of funds









i need to save some money for my trip and stuff.

sorry repo! ill try and get back on it asap










Ahhhh, I was only ribbing you Striker! I understand the need for funding and delays (look at my own mods!







).









Wish I had some input on the adhesive situation but that's a bit out of my area of expertise. Listen to Oli though, he knows his stuff!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Why not use a different adhesive? Personally i would use dichloromethane (otherwise known as liquid solvent cement or IPS Weld On #3). You can apply it with a syringe or paint brush and run it round the seem. It is insanely strong. Cyberdruid used it for his reservoirs i think. Then you can use either some silicon sealant or that other adhesive you have to seal any leaks if there are any after the solvent cement (it is very hard to get a perfect seal with the solvent cement).


normally i would be using formula #3 but we are out of it at work at the moment so i used that stuff. im just good at over-engineering things if it doesn't work the first time.

and about your suggestion on the tapping of the holes. im usually allot better at that stuff and use a drill press but this week we have a rather large project that requires them to be set up a specific way and i didnt want to get in the way. and it's just a prototype any way

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Ahhhh, I was only ribbing you Striker! I understand the need for funding and delays (look at my own mods!







).









Wish I had some input on the adhesive situation but that's a bit out of my area of expertise. Listen to Oli though, he knows his stuff!










i know you were just ribbing









and Oli is the man, of coarse he knows his stuff .


----------



## kill_mellon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that looks like a possible Shuttle mod









if your feeling adventurous into the smaller form factor stuff you should pursue that. i bet that could look really cool all said and done.

hell i may even steal that look for something










i actually intend for it to be a scratch build after i'm done the snowman because the white parts with lines on them are going to be clear acrylic and it will have a special cooling design with lots of 40mm fans and mesh.


----------



## Striker36

well this project jut hit another INCREDIBLY frustrating setback....

my main computer (till this is done) was a laptop that i used for work AND play. and i say WAS because it was stolen out of my office this morning.

so i just spent the morning filing a police report and calling the insurance company being all MEGA frustrated.

so i need to get a new computer for work and every thing witch is gonna hold me back even more here....

-Striker36.....is not a happy camper....


----------



## Syrillian

Stolen ?!?!?










I'm sorry to hear that you fell victim to some poor souls lack of morals.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


well this project jut hit another INCREDIBLY frustrating setback....

my main computer (till this is done) was a laptop that i used for work AND play. and i say WAS because it was stolen out of my office this morning.

so i just spent the morning filing a police report and calling the insurance company being all MEGA frustrated.

so i need to get a new computer for work and every thing witch is gonna hold me back even more here....

-Striker36.....is not a happy camper....


Find them and SUE.


----------



## oliverw92

I'm coming to america with my shotgun to find them pricks! Wait i don't have a shotgun... but i do has a laz0r!


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I'm coming to america with my shotgun to find them pricks! Wait i don't have a shotgun... but i do has a laz0r!


Put a delta on a stick with no fingerguard, that probably constitutes as a weed whacker, and those things must hurt.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I'm coming to america with my shotgun to find them pricks! Wait i don't have a shotgun... but i do has a laz0r!


if you come to America i can help with the firepower.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Stolen ?!?!?










I'm sorry to hear that you fell victim to some poor souls lack of morals.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Find them and SUE.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Put a delta on a stick with no fingerguard, that probably constitutes as a weed whacker, and those things must hurt.



and thanks for the support guys.

i think im going to get 4 or 500 bucks from the insurance company (as it was technically a work computer) for a "replacement cost" but thats still not enough for any thing even close to decent.

P.S. it still shocks me that Syr and Oli follow this thread XD


----------



## oliverw92

I follow threads if i like the person


----------



## Striker36

if any one is in themarker for an H50 im selling mine. never used still in the original packaging with the original TIM. PM me with an offer...

i dont want to sell it but i need some money for a new laptop before my trip...







i hate stupid people....


----------



## kill_mellon

i'm sorry to hear that striker














what model was it?


----------



## Striker36

Toshiba Satellite A-215 S5837







i know its kinda lame but i loved it.....


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Toshiba Satellite A-215 S5837







i know its kinda lame but i loved it.....


when you get that insurance money, newegg has a helluva deal on a toshiba

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834114930

250g hdd
4gigs ram
2.1ghz dual core athlon II (25w proc)
W7 premium 64bit
HD4250 is halfway decent
m880g chipset
15.6" screen with tru-bright
plus it gets almost 4 hours on a battery, which is nuts for a $400 laptop


----------



## Striker36

so what is the general consensus on THIS notebook? its right at the top end of my price range and its got just about every thing i need and some things that are nice to have going by just the specs page.

sorry to be so far off the project topic but i trust most if not all of the people that i have seen post here to not feed me BS.

thanks in advance 
-Striker36


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so what is the general consensus on THIS notebook? its right at the top end of my price range and its got just about every thing i need and some things that are nice to have going by just the specs page.

sorry to be so far off the project topic but i trust most if not all of the people that i have seen post here to not feed me BS.

thanks in advance 
-Striker36


I think this is a better choice: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834115817


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


I think this is a better choice: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834115817


any reason why? or just the 500 gig HDD?


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


any reason why? or just the 500 gig HDD?


Nahalem, DDR3.


----------



## oliverw92

I wouldgget a laptp tajat os ht emost you cn aofrd!


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I wouldgget a laptp tajat os ht emost you cn aofrd!


......


----------



## oliverw92

eman


----------



## TurboHertz

ERROR: Does not comply.


----------



## oliverw92

Fu s nog compute


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Fu s nog compute


Either you're rushing or you purposely hit the key adjacent to the proper one.


----------



## oliverw92

wWA
t?


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


wWA
t?


You're funny.


----------



## oliverw92

YOur hilawrous


----------



## TurboHertz

YouTube- Hahaha


----------



## oliverw92

;nnayn


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*









;nnayn


I couldn't even understand that one.


----------



## Striker36

Oli... m trying to find one with the most stuff for 600 or less from a company that doesn't completely suck but the problem their is i dont know who that is any more









and i have NO idea what you 2 just said XD


----------



## oliverw92

Neither do I, I don't remember typing it!

Got a link to some aus websites so i could help you?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Neither do I, I don't remember typing it!

Got a link to some aus websites so i could help you?


must have been a good night









aus? where dose austrailia come in to this? lol


----------



## oliverw92

Because i always get you confused with someone else and think you live in australia


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Because i always get you confused with someone else and think you live in australia










nope im in the USA. about as far from aus as you can get actually







im from out side Boston on the east coast

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...m-_-34-146-765
cheap.... and i think it looks almost acceptable :/


----------



## dragonxwas

For your reactor Idea..I was just having a case mod dream the other day
and I just thought I should share here..basically last week I saw the floating globe thingies selling at a local shop here..basically its a globe with magnet attached at the north pole..and an electromagnet on the top bar controls the flotation of the globe..

exactly this..









So I wonder If you use a transparent or translucent ball of some kind which kinda floats in the res and spins using this electromagnet under the res chamber and also has dents to reflect off the focus of laser leds then the outcome will be a real sci-fi mockup of dr.octupus's fusion globe in the spiderman quadrilogy..

the ball thingy liek this in your res chamber , who wouln't want that ??










Only thing is patience


----------



## Striker36

dragonxwas said:


> For your reactor Idea..I was just having a case mod dream the other day
> and I just thought I should share here..basically last week I saw the floating globe thingies selling at a local shop here..basically its a globe with magnet attached at the north pole..and an electromagnet on the top bar controls the flotation of the globe..
> 
> exactly this..
> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/490767...ting_globe.jpg
> 
> So I wonder If you use a transparent or translucent ball of some kind which kinda floats in the res and spins using this electromagnet under the res chamber and also has dents to reflect off the focus of laser leds then the outcome will be a real sci-fi mockup of dr.octupus's fusion globe in the spiderman quadrilogy..
> 
> the ball thingy liek this in your res chamber , who wouln't want that ??
> 
> http://www.wired.com/images/slidesho...spiderman2.jpg
> 
> Only thing is patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that idea is AWESOME. but the res im making is on the smaller side (only 1.25inche ID) so if i were to do that it would never be the focal point of the build. and while its a killer idea i think im going to file it away in the "next build" folder
> 
> that being said if i had more room and a larger res (2 inch ID?) then i would give this a shot in a heart beat.
Click to expand...


----------



## oliverw92

Only thing - electromagnet + pc = bad


----------



## Rockr69

Whatever lappie you get Striker, consider you want to do what I did, wipe the drive and install the OS and drivers and only the programs and apps you want. Lappies run so much better that way it's not even funny. So if your budget is $600 and you don't have a copy of an OS you'll have to readjust what you think you can spend on the laptop.

I just did this for a friend and she says that surfing the internet is like turning pages in a book it's so much faster. Food for thought my friend


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Whatever lappie you get Striker, consider you want to do what I did, wipe the drive and install the OS and drivers and only the programs and apps you want. Lappies run so much better that way it's not even funny. So if your budget is $600 and you don't have a copy of an OS you'll have to readjust what you think you can spend on the laptop.

I just did this for a friend and she says that surfing the internet is like turning pages in a book it's so much faster. Food for thought my friend


Rocker. thats the first thing i do with EVERY computer i buy/work on









i have 2 more licenses on a copy of Win 7 prof premium i got when i built a rig for a friend of mine a few months ago. also in a scout now that i think about it


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I'm pretty sure oli is right talking about Australia, coz we are the best









nice shots with the camera btw, cant wait till you take some pics of the computer though.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Rocker. thats the first thing i do with EVERY computer i buy/work on









i have 2 more licenses on a copy of Win 7 prof premium i got when i built a rig for a friend of mine a few months ago. also in a scout now that i think about it










Good man, good man.


----------



## dragonxwas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Only thing - electromagnet + pc = bad


you are joking right ??

in your entire pc case tell me one place where electromagnets are not used ??

hard disk has a couple...
chokes on your motherboard and gpu are kind of electromagnets..
your fan has them...


----------



## oliverw92

They are tiny though compared to what you would need to levitate a ball in a res and keep it there against the flow of the coolant


----------



## dragonxwas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


They are tiny though compared to what you would need to levitate a ball in a res and keep it there against the flow of the coolant


I disagree..have you ever checked out the size of one ??

and anyways where would one mount his res ?? on his mobo ?? or on his hdd ??

prettymuch away from all hardware....

its pointless fighting..
as I cannot erase and format whatever ideas you already have in your mind


----------



## oliverw92

Lets face it, neither of us know for sure


----------



## dragonxwas

But for sure will try this mod..now let me work out a powersupply for it which can power it for almost 48 hrs..non stop..


----------



## Ice98

check out this laptop

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834114930

bit more than the lenovo, and you would have to wait for it to be back in stock, but for $400, its got some SICK specs, 2.1ghz dual core, 4gigs of ram, W7 64bit, HD4250, m880g chipset, and it gets over 3 and a half hours on a 6-cell battery


----------



## Moonshadow

That thing almost kicks the crap out of my $1500 laptop >.>


----------



## Striker36

@ magnet people. im not going to risk it any way.

@Ice98. i was looking at that but it was out of stock and i was hoping to get a replacement before my trip. but that doesn't look like it will happen so that one is back on the table if it back in stock in a week or so.. but i would like more USB ports..


----------



## Dilyn

I like your thread better than Repo's Vapor Lock one... I got caught up on yours in about twenty minutes. I'm still not even past page 28 on Repo's thread









I demand MOAR!!! GO GET SOME $$$!!!


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


@ magnet people. im not going to risk it any way.

@Ice98. i was looking at that but it was out of stock and i was hoping to get a replacement before my trip. but that doesn't look like it will happen so that one is back on the table if it back in stock in a week or so.. but i would like more USB ports..










yeah i only have 3 on my netbook, and since 1 slot is constantly occupied by a bluetooth adapter i only have 2 left over

at home i use one for a cooling mat, and the 2nd for a 4-port powered hub, which has the charge/connect cables for my phone and GPS, and then 2 different USB flash drives, but im short one port now with my nook's USB charger lol


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


yeah i only have 3 on my netbook, and since 1 slot is constantly occupied by a bluetooth adapter i only have 2 left over

at home i use one for a cooling mat, and the 2nd for a 4-port powered hub, which has the charge/connect cables for my phone and GPS, and then 2 different USB flash drives, but im short one port now with my nook's USB charger lol


on the way home i actualy convinced my self that with the reactor project going rather nicely and this P4 i beat into submitting i will actually get a netbook instead







then i can save a hundred (or 2 or 3 hundred) and throw more stuff at this project.... now i need to fint a GRATE netbook in the 300-375 ish price range.


----------



## bob808

I just found this thread- 54 pages of goodness! Canrt wait to see this project come ever closer to the finish. Nice work so far Striker


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bob808*


I just found this thread- 54 pages of goodness! Canrt wait to see this project come ever closer to the finish. Nice work so far Striker










thank you SO much... its incredibly frustrating in my life right now and those little things always manage to make me smile









-Striker


----------



## spRICE




----------



## Ice98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
on the way home i actualy convinced my self that with the reactor project going rather nicely and this P4 i beat into submitting i will actually get a netbook instead







then i can save a hundred (or 2 or 3 hundred) and throw more stuff at this project.... now i need to fint a GRATE netbook in the 300-375 ish price range.










i would hold off, should be the next gen of AMD procs in netbooks soon, power-sipping procs like no other


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ice98*


i would hold off, should be the next gen of AMD procs in netbooks soon, power-sipping procs like no other 


as it stands right now im going to need to wait about 3 weeks before i can look at any thing seriously any way. i need to get a memory card for my camera and some spending money for my trip next week AND i need to wait for the insurance company to get back to me about my claim

but ill keep that in mind.


----------



## Rockr69

Maybe your family took the notebook and your on some tv show called OVERMODDING.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Maybe your family took the notebook and your on some tv show called OVERMODDING.










they could have taken a better platform than that crappy Toshiba


----------



## drb328

Newegg had a patriot gb SDHC card a few weeks ago for cheap!

ill find a link if you want


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drb328*


Newegg had a patriot gb SDHC card a few weeks ago for cheap!

ill find a link if you want


it wouldn't get to me in time if i order online thanks though

-Striker


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rockr69*


Maybe your family took the notebook and your on some tv show called OVERMODDING.










Yea.. Bill Owen is going to Pimp out your Lappy into a i7 with a 5850 card and a SSD 256 Gb hard drive..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Yea.. Bill Owen is going to Pimp out your Lappy into a i7 with a 5850 card and a SSD 256 Gb hard drive..


that would KICKASS and i would love everyone involved forever and i mention bill and every one else everywhere i went.

too bad.... that would be cool....


----------



## oliverw92

I have a 4th SDHC card for my 450d and I find that plenty large enough of that is any help. I wouldn't go smaller if you are shooting raw though.

Just bought another porcupine tree album - up the downstair. Very different to fear of a blank planet. Seems to have some influences from Massive Attack in it which is cool.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I have a 4th SDHC card for my 450d and I find that plenty large enough of that is any help. I wouldn't go smaller if you are shooting raw though.

Just bought another porcupine tree album - up the downstair. Very different to fear of a blank planet. Seems to have some influences from Massive Attack in it which is cool.


i have that one too. not on vinyl though







it is very different than fear of a blank planet and your right about the massive attack thing now that i think about it







i have been trying to place that sound for weeks..

and i picked up a 16gig HDSD card last night when i went out to get some cheap headphones for my trip (im not bringing my good ones on vacation with me with layovers in Detroit and Chicago)


----------



## drb328

What headphones did you get?


----------



## Striker36

THESE

20 bucks with actually pretty decent sound quality is worth it to me. they are not the most comfortable headphones in the world and the cord is really long but thats to be expected with monitor headphones.

overall having had 3 or 4 pair of them they are a grate deal for 20 bucks. just not all that comfortable. and sorta cheaply made


----------



## Striker36

and back to that recurring theme of music

Five Finger Death Punch covered







YouTube- Bad Company - Bad Company on their new album War is the Answer








YouTube- Five Finger Death Punch Bad Company its much heavier than the original but i LOVE it.


----------



## Ice98

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
and back to that recurring theme of music

Five Finger Death Punch covered YouTube- Bad Company - Bad Company on their new album War is the Answer

YouTube- Five Finger Death Punch Bad Company its much heavier than the original but i LOVE it.

FFDP does alot of good cover songs, theres alot of good stuff out by Seether right now too, and STP and Ozzie both have new songs out (STPs Between The Lines, and Ozzie's Let Me Hear You Scream)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ice98* 
FFDP does alot of good cover songs, theres alot of good stuff out by Seether right now too, and STP and Ozzie both have new songs out (STPs Between The Lines, and Ozzie's Let Me Hear You Scream)

i have never really been a huge fan of ozzy.. his new stuff just feels flat to me but i agree with the rest of your post Ice. and yes i think Dio was the best thing to happen to Black Sabbath


----------



## Striker36

so i decided im going to try and NOT clog OCN with my trip blog photo scream thing so at lunch im going to look around at some of the free blog sites.

any suggestions where to start?

thanks in advance

-Striker


----------



## Striker36

so i herd back from my insurance company this afternoon









im getting about $520 but im going to need to save some of that for a hit on the next bill (you know those premiums and stuff







) so my spending limit is about 500 total cus i have some i can spend from the reactor project fund.

BUT i found THIS!

thoughts?

copy pasta from the scout board


----------



## Ice98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i herd back from my insurance company this afternoon









im getting about $520 but im going to need to save some of that for a hit on the next bill (you know those premiums and stuff







) so my spending limit is about 500 total cus i have some i can spend from the reactor project fund.

BUT i found THIS!

thoughts?

copy pasta from the scout board










seems like, other than the ion, its sorely lacking for $400

@ the base price its only 1gb, N270, wireless G, and no bluetooth, at least if im reading HPs chart right

you can get far better if your willing to compromise a bit lower graphics for a much better proc

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834114800

If you have an XP disc:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220698

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220720
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220736

heres this too
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-...st.2436.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-...ist.844.0.html

i think for the price, 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834220698
cant be beat, so long as you have an OS to put on it, i mean, 250gb, 2gb ram, neo nv-40 proc, HD3200, only downfall is 6hour battery life, and its a 12.1 inch screen


----------



## Striker36

checking in from Three Forks Montana!

sorry but no blog like i planed. the reason is that the subdivision that my sister lives in isint yet wired for cable and the satellite service out here is kinda lacking. so no broad band for me







. but i will have several hundred photos to post when i get to a place with highspead interwebs









OH! and i got a Sigma DG 70-300mm with Macro and another UV filter for it yesterday. its SEXY. and i can macro quite well from like 8 feet away







im going to be playing with that and a dead sound card ALLOT when i get home.


----------



## Striker36

im uploading a few pictures from the last week right now. i dont have access to photoshop at the moment so im only uploading the best of the kinda meh. but ill be sure to post them in a couple mins seance i was not able to get a blog thing going.

photo dump incoming









-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

well here is the first bunch of photos from the last couple days. i have ALLOT more but none i am happy with right from the camera like these. once i get home and have photoshop to play in i will probably have a couple hundred more to post some place.









a field at the base of the Bridger mountian range. the grass and flowers are about a meter high.

















i got my new lens about 2 hours before this and i was playing with the depth of field on manual focus. i think the second one came out really nicely but the first one is better









another shot from the field that i like for some reason. its not really all that grate but i like it









a couple horses that my sisters neighbor has. i love this shot because of the movement from the mane on the paint that is so clear.









not very clear but i like the saturation









one of those one in a million shots. HAPPY 4TH ALL YOU AMERICANS! (yea i know im late)









the best result from my first real attempt at shooting macro







im REALLY happy with this shot









2 nights ago i was playing at sunset and got this one. not perfect by any means but im happy with it.









another macro. not as good as the flower but i like it still









from Yellowstone this morning. i just thought it was such a classic American shot i needed to post it some place lol

















after driving through Yellowstone we kept heading south to Grand Teton national park

















one dose not simply walk into Mordor.

i know those are kinda hazy but thats because the clouds are low to the ground. nothing i can do about that with out more gear that i dont have.









and this is the last shot i got today. i couldn't have hoped for that to come our any better than it did. the car i was in was going 75mph (the limit out here.) and that was off hand out the window. but its the best picture i have except for maybe that flower

that's what i have so far. hope you guys like it. i know i had LOADS of fun taking them.

-Striker36.

i might post more soon.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*










from Yellowstone this morning. i just thought it was such a classic American shot i needed to post it some place lol










I love that pic


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Nice pics -Striker36, look forward to seeing more


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I love that pic


thank you







!

i saw the station-wagon and NEEDED to get a picture of it. then he slowed down at the speed limit sign and the composition was just perfect and i managed to make it happen









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Nice pics -Striker36, look forward to seeing more


thank you. im going to try and get some cleaned up on Sunday.


----------



## Enigma8750

Half of those pictures are becoming desktop wall paper for me.. Those are awesome young man.. You are sooo Cool.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


Half of those pictures are becoming desktop wall paper for me.. Those are awesome young man.. You are sooo Cool.


which ones if you don't mind telling? i think i can guess but im curious









thanks allot though. i hope the rest can clean up as well


----------



## ROM3000

Great pictures Striker, but that station wagon one would make an awesome wallpaper.


----------



## Rockr69

Good job catching a shot of the Griswald's on vacation.


----------



## repo_man

Dude, the pics are awesome. Such beautiful scenery. Very sublime.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Good job catching a shot of the Griswald's on vacation.

LOL.. The family Truckster would have been great with this car.


----------



## Enigma8750

I have already cleaned a of them up already if you want a copy I will send them to you. They came out awesome.

Okay the ones that I got. Start with the first picture being one and then I will number the ones that I got.

1
2
9
10
11
12

They are great.. I pulled some more color out of a few and they looked fabuloso..


----------



## tomclancey

Great job on the photos!
If I may suggest a few things, the rule of thirds is definitely a must! Don't know if you know about this or not, but imagine a tic-tac-toe board when you look through the viewfinder and try and line up your focal-point in one of those 3 rows or columns! It doesn't necessarily have to be in the center either.

As for macro, I always take 5-6 photos of each object, always slightly adjusting the focus in then out so I can decide later which one is my favorite.

Also, one last thing, "Sunny 16" is a nice rule of thumb. Set ISO to 100, f-stop to f/16 and shutter speed to 1/125! Can also be changed for ISO 200 and shutter speed of 1/200. ISO 300, 1/300, etc.

If you want a more shallow depth of field, you can drop down the f-stop to 5.6 or around there, just be sure to crank up the shutter speed and drop the ISO!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Good job catching a shot of the Griswald's on vacation.

LOL
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Dude, the pics are awesome. Such beautiful scenery. Very sublime.









thanks you verry much. still learning but i think im making strides

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I have already cleaned a of them up already if you want a copy I will send them to you. They came out awesome.

Okay the ones that I got. Start with the first picture being one and then I will number the ones that I got.

1
2
9
10
11
12

They are great.. I pulled some more color out of a few and they looked fabuloso..


cool. i like them too. and i was planing to go back and make them look better whe n i got home but i thought i should show you guys what i have been looking at the last week...... i would move out here in a second except for one rather important think holding me back.....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomclancey* 
Great job on the photos!
If I may suggest a few things, the rule of thirds is definitely a must! Don't know if you know about this or not, but imagine a tic-tac-toe board when you look through the viewfinder and try and line up your focal-point in one of those 3 rows or columns! It doesn't necessarily have to be in the center either.

As for macro, I always take 5-6 photos of each object, always slightly adjusting the focus in then out so I can decide later which one is my favorite.

Also, one last thing, "Sunny 16" is a nice rule of thumb. Set ISO to 100, f-stop to f/16 and shutter speed to 1/125! Can also be changed for ISO 200 and shutter speed of 1/200. ISO 300, 1/300, etc.

If you want a more shallow depth of field, you can drop down the f-stop to 5.6 or around there, just be sure to crank up the shutter speed and drop the ISO!

thanks for the tips! they are all in a book i got right before my trip but as is often the case in the rush to pack you forget the one thing you want lol.

im still learning here lol i just got the gear to allow me to play like a month ago


----------



## tomclancey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thanks for the tips! they are all in a book i got right before my trip but as is often the case in the rush to pack you forget the one thing you want lol.


Not a problem! And not to photography/thread jack, but this is a visual representation of what I was trying to convey.

Shameless link to my photography!


----------



## Ice98

nice shots, keep it up


----------



## Striker36

just got in from my trip. im going to spend the next week asleep.... SO TIRED.....


----------



## Striker36

SO. im back at work







that means im back at my shop







wich means i can work on this again! ill try and get an update thrown together by the end of the week. i have a bunch of ideas that i threw together on the plane home.

lets see how this will turn out


----------



## Striker36

well for starters im making a cut out of a radiator to get some measurements on that new chase part im fabricating.

using this as my base








its the Swiftech MCR220 wich i am planing on using here (inless some one has a better 220mm rad to suggest.)

i already printed the image to scale and glued it to a piece of card stock to give it some rigidity and not im waiting for the spray glue to set up 100% (like 10 mins) to cut it out and then ill have a template for my work









i hope thats enough of an update to energise you guys for this again. i know i have been away from it for some time. but those of you that follow this project know about the circumstances preventing me from finishing all at once









thanks for every thing. i probably would have given up on this along time ago if it was not for my friends at Overclock.net in the case mods section.

-Striker36


----------



## drb328

I love the sound of new updates in the morning!

Good to hear your trip went swell


----------



## well

great worklog! thx!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *well* 
great worklog! thx!









WOOT! thanks a bunch! and you made your first post here o.0


----------



## Striker36

so i decided that my paper cut out was not really going to cut it. not because of a flawed premise but my overwhelming want of new stuff. so as soon as my insurance check clears (for the stolen lappy) im ordering THIS and more importantly to the projectTHIS!

im only ordering the rad from newegg cus im going to be paying shipping any way.. i know i can find it cheaper elsewhere but I WANT STUFF!!!!

still probably going to use the paper thing as a template though...


----------



## Dilyn

You know, there's a coupon code out there to take 10% off of shipping from NewEgg.
Or have you bought it already


----------



## Striker36

i know about the coupon as its sitting right in front of me







and i haven't ordered yet. i need the check to clear

thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Dilyn

Just watchin' out for ma poor peeps. I know what it's like to have to shell out a ton of cash and not get any deals


----------



## Striker36

WOOT! bank just called me. and the insurance check cleared! im ordering a new computer tonight







and a rad i think.

i love the feeling of new stuff coming


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
WOOT! bank just called me. and the insurance check cleared! im ordering a new computer tonight







and a rad i think.

i love the feeling of new stuff coming

I too love that feeling, send something to me? Please?

I kid! I kid! (Unless you're gonna do it.







)


----------



## Dilyn

Send him some shiny pink rust
nvmd

Buy me an Aperture Science Mug and I will put a link to this work log in my sig


----------



## Striker36

is it bad when you spend your lunch brake planing out every aspect of a new build/mod when your not even done the first one yet?


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
is it bad when you spend your lunch brake planing out every aspect of a new build/mod when your not even done the first one yet?

Gee I hope not


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
is it bad when you spend your lunch brake planing out every aspect of a new build/mod when your not even done the first one yet?

It is when you've been keeping us on edge for this long


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It is when you've been keeping us on edge for this long


















i need more money for this







but i should be getting a couple decent checks soon


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i need more money for this







but i should be getting a couple decent checks soon


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









thats how im feeling right now
















but yea i need to go visit my GF at school this weekend so we can go to a B-Day party for one of our friends their but then i should have some money to spend on a Mobo/about half of my cooling system.

then next week will be the other half of the cooling stuff (just the blocks and tubing) and then w/e is left over will go to fun stuff like lights

and then ill get my 5850 back from my friend (his GTX280 asploaded on him :'() and get a proc. still havent decided on which one yet... and i should be set for parts and then i can rebuild







.

so time frame all things being copacetic (wich any one who deals with their own finances knows is rarely) i should have 90% of my parts by the middle of next month and then the project done at the end of next month or part way through the next.

but thats only if things go to plan and i get good pay checks... (my hours are subject to change w/o warning)

-Striker36


----------



## Dilyn

You have taught me what copacetic means. Thank you.

Also, I demand intricate details on your cooling loop when you run through it. I plan on doing the same thing once I land a job (hopefully soon, fingers are crossed really tight for my phone call today), and I would like to learn as much as possible asap









Glad that there is still progress here though. Even though it may seem drearily slow at times, progress is good. Keep up the great work with your camera, by the way. I never really did comment on those shots, but some of them were just draw droppingly good


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


is it bad when you spend your lunch brake planing out every aspect of a new build/mod when your not even done the first one yet?


I think it's time to think about therapy. May I recommend several hours of browsing through newegg. That would probably compound your problem, nevermind


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You have taught me what copacetic means. Thank you.

Also, I demand intricate details on your cooling loop when you run through it. I plan on doing the same thing once I land a job (hopefully soon, fingers are crossed really tight for my phone call today), and I would like to learn as much as possible asap









Glad that there is still progress here though. Even though it may seem drearily slow at times, progress is good. Keep up the great work with your camera, by the way. I never really did comment on those shots, but some of them were just draw droppingly good









im glad something came from my thread. i like using odd vocabulary every now and then







YAY LEARNING









trust me... i wish this was moving faster than ALL of you do lol

they aren't that good....









i can do better with some practice....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
I think it's time to think about therapy. May I recommend several hours of browsing through newegg. That would probably compound your problem, nevermind









this is my therapy.







and that would NOT help.

but yea im thinking the next one will be based off the Fractal Designs R2

RANDOM SIDE NOTE!
i was talking to Jina this morning about horses (shes obsesses and i like them allot and taking a class about riding next semester) and we found this when i was talking about barrel racing and its just ADORABLE









she rides English and does jumping and stuff like that and and is oblivious to most things western lol silly Europeans








YouTube- Cute little Girl Running Barrels on a little horse


----------



## Striker36

because i know a few of you that follow this log have as much of an appreciation for good music i thought i would share some beautiful piano from an artist i just discovered for my self.








YouTube- David Nevue - I Wonder as I Wander

as for an update! i got my new netbook and its INCREDIBLE (for what it is) and i haven't even gotten a real OS on it yet







i took some pictures today after work but i was thrown out before i could clean them up at all but ill try and post them up at lunch tomorrow with a small review.

and more to the topic. i ordered a couple WC parts today from a shop near my work place (the price was right) i ordered MC220 rad like was in the plan and an MCP 355. im not sure on a dalivory date as of yet but you guys will be the second to know

-Striker36


----------



## Ice98

always fun as hell ordering new things, i have to keep myself from looking at woot and sale ad's because i always end up buying something i really shouldnt be buying


----------



## Dilyn

It's like a sudden rush to the brain.
I was elated for about three hours after buying my router and wireless card on Saturday. Didn't help me fall asleep any as it was already 1 AM


----------



## Striker36

well i got a phone call from the shop that i ordered my stuff from the other day. they told me that they finaly have enough of an order to meet their distributors minimum value requirements so i should be getting my stuff in the second half of next week







then i can possibly give you guys a much awaited update!

im getting excited again


----------



## drb328

Whoohoo!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead




----------



## Striker36

you know its going to be a long day when the tool you need the most fails catastrophic TWICE within 45 mins.

/vent


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, a bit late, but better late than never...
Subscribed to follow your work









Will take some time to read everything, so no comments on the build yet..


----------



## Striker36

OH! I forgot to leave







YouTube- Liquid Tension Experiment - Another Dimension here...

music people take note


----------



## Mikezilla

All better.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


bad link is bad. Anyone else, take out the http// and it'll work.


blame youtube..... i just put it in like i do every link..... any youtube went and changed it on me


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


blame youtube..... i just put it in like i do every link..... any youtube went and changed it on me


*blames youtube*


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


OH! I forgot to leave YouTube- Liquid Tension Experiment - Another Dimension here...

music people take note


Dude that is mad.


----------



## Dilyn

Updates incoming I'm stoked.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Dude that is mad.


i thought you would like them









check this one out too if you didnt already







YouTube- Liquid Tension Experiment - Acid Rain Live In L.A. 2008 i have some vinyl in the mail coming in 10 to 14 days









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*









Updates incoming I'm stoked.


probably not for another couple days... but they ARE in the foreseeable future


----------



## Striker36

and Oli! a little tidbit for you. that drummer is Mike Portnoy.... same guy that is the drummer for DT









and that one guys Chapman Stick is cooler than yous Bass


----------



## oliverw92

The drummer is Portnoy, the guitarist is Petrucchi and the keyboard player is Rudess - all DT members









And yes, his bass is cooler than mine


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The drummer is Portnoy, the guitarist is Petrucchi and the keyboard player is Rudess - all DT members









And yes, his bass is cooler than mine










yep. and its only cus he has like 10 strings









and i only mentioned Portnoy cus i sorta have a mancrush on Portnoy







he makes it look _soooooooo_ easy......

(mancrush =/= gay)


----------



## NocOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


OH! I forgot to leave YouTube- Liquid Tension Experiment - Another Dimension here...

music people take note


Liquid Tension Experiment is progressive to say the least. They're all amazing musicians of course but something about the music just bores me. I was never really a dream theatre fan either, maybe it's just petrucci that bores me.








YouTube- Blotted Science - Synaptic Plasticity
If you like progressive you'll like this (I hope).
A bit more my taste.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NocOne*


Liquid Tension Experiment is progressive to say the least. They're all amazing musicians of course but something about the music just bores me. I was never really a dream theatre fan either, maybe it's just petrucci that bores me.

YouTube- Blotted Science - Synaptic Plasticity

If you like progressive you'll like this (I hope).
A bit more my taste.


Oooo that is win!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NocOne*


Liquid Tension Experiment is progressive to say the least. They're all amazing musicians of course but *something about the music just bores me. I was never really a dream theatre fan either, maybe it's just petrucci that bores me*.

YouTube- Blotted Science - Synaptic Plasticity

If you like progressive you'll like this (I hope).
A bit more my taste.


dont say that too loudly here..... you might anger like 3/4 of my subscribers.... we <3 DT here









listening to the music now.


----------



## oliverw92

NOCOne, just noticed you like Meshuggah too







It shows from this song, as well as your avvy


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Oooo that is win!


^^^ this

Oli beat me to it


----------



## NocOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


NOCOne, just noticed you like Meshuggah too







It shows from this song, as well as your avvy


Oh yea Meshuggah is leetness.
I actually saw Dream Theatre almost 6 years ago at Gigantour with Megadeth.
I was watching in awe most of the time, but after 45 minutes I kind of wanted it to be over. The bassist caught my interest the most though that guy is badass.
I think it was during their Octovarium album. (I think that's what it's called.)


----------



## Dilyn

Maybe I should check out Dream Theater


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Maybe I should check out Dream Theater










you DEFIANTLY should.

go back a couple pages. their are links to them and porcupine tree.... both are oozing episity


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


is it bad when you spend your lunch brake planing out every aspect of a new build/mod when your not even done the first one yet?


i lol'd at this ^

I've barely started the mod in my sig, and I'm thinking about my scratch case I want to build as well as my scratch 360 case I want to build. It's a wonder I get any sleep anymore..

As for the limited budget, I feel your pain immensely... try having a kid









Looking forward to the next update


----------



## Dilyn

^QC fan?


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
^QC fan?

Aye! My wife got me hooked on it.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
Aye! My wife got me hooked on it.

Pap smears for everyone!!!


----------



## Striker36

my GF goes to school at "Smif"







.

and i have been following QC for like 2 years lol

i want a pint-size (who has been strangely missing recently). imagine what would happen if you overclocked that little dude.... that could be VERY bad lol


----------



## Dilyn

Didn't they overclock him in one of the strips one time?

I can't quite remember. I blew through all of them in about five days


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Didn't they overclock him in one of the strips one- time?

I can't quite remember. I blew through all of them in about five days









he got broken and they gave him that mil-spec chase with the lazer that one time. but i dont think they ever overclocked him


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
he got broken and they gave him that mil-spec chase with the lazer that one time. but i dont think they ever overclocked him

One of the upgrades gave him thumbs.

Mustache rides $500

And I want a Roomba with jet engines.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
One of the upgrades gave him thumbs.

Mustache rides $500

And I want a Roomba with jet engines.


and knees and elbows

a roomba with jet engines... that concept scares me.. the one in my room scares the crap out of me every now and then already


----------



## jrgull13

haha one of my favorite strips was when the roomba and the cats teamed up on pintsize


----------



## Dilyn

It's only horrifying when they reproduce


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
haha one of my favorite strips was when the roomba and the cats teamed up on pintsize

OH MY GOD LAWL! i forgot about that one


----------



## Striker36

THIS is 100% off topic but i needed to share because they EFFING WIN and i hate the westboro baptist church because they ruined my best friends funeral.









i love nerds


----------



## Striker36

i need some help from the watercooling guys.

im getting a MCP-355 pump in a few days with a MCR 220 rad from the shop near work. but im wondering if i should get a new top for the pump. is it really worth the extra cost? which ones should i be looking at?

my only stipulation is that it not be mega expensive and it should be Acetal

and for a CPU waterblock what do we think about EK Supreme HFs? im looking at a nickle and acetel one


----------



## oliverw92

That made me lol










Yes to the pump top and yes to the EK Supreme HF







I have the white acetal and nickel one and it is awesome!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That made me lol









Yes to the pump top and yes to the EK Supreme HF







I have the white acetal and nickel one and it is awesome!


any suggestions on a top? im looking at the EK one. (to keep every thing the same brand c im weird like that)


----------



## oliverw92

Black acetal







Are you still doing your custom made res?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Black acetal







Are you still doing your custom made res?


planning to. i cant think of any thing that should prevent me aside from me screwing up building it. i mean both of the prototypes were good so why not? and its almost free


----------



## Striker36

still working on how t hold it in the case though...


----------



## oliverw92

I look forward to seeing it


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


still working on how t hold it in the case though...


The res? couple of L shaped pcs of lexan or acrylic with holes drilled in it should work well if you're just mounting it to the bottom of the case (well glued to the res, screwed down to the case, obviously)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I look forward to seeing it










you prety much already have lol. its just going to be an acrylic tube with a couple small round pices of lexan bonded to the ends with holes for fittings. nothing too hightech... probably wont even look that good to be honest. i would LOVE one of those FrozenQ ones with the green helix... that would look SEXY in this thing, but its just a bit expencive for my taste at the moment.

or even his Reactor Core type







(i wonder why? lol)

i might put some LEDs in it too if i can find some that are not overly bright...


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


you prety much already have lol. its just going to be an acrylic tube with a couple small round pices of lexan bonded to the ends with holes for fittings. nothing too hightech... probably wont even look that good to be honest. i would LOVE one of those FrozenQ ones with the green helix... that would look SEXY in this thing, but its just a bit expencive for my taste at the moment.


oh my bad i thought you were doing a rectangular rez still

Um could do UV green dye with a UV ccfl


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


oh my bad i thought you were doing a rectangular rez still

Um could do UV green dye with a UV ccfl


i CANT STAND how most cathodes look and the UV is no exception. a few guys make it look good, but for the most part i think it just makes things look cheap...

and i dont want to put any kind of colored coolants in as they tend to clog up blocks if you dont clean them out regularly. that and they also tend to cheapen things a bit imo....

im going to use minimal lighting in this project. probably just some from under the mobo tray and some LEDs shooting down from the top and bottom


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i CANT STAND how most cathodes look and the UV is no exception. a few guys make it look good, but for the most part i think it just makes things look cheap...

and i dont want to put any kind of colored coolants in as they tend to clog up blocks if you dont clean them out regularly. that and they also tend to cheapen things a bit imo....

im going to use minimal lighting in this project. probably just some from under the mobo tray and some LEDs shooting down from the top and bottom



Well they do have UV LEDs if you change your mind about the dye.

These

And I agree with you with the cathodes, I'd have to hide them somewhere.. like right under the window of the side panel so you couldn't see them.. i think the fixtures are uuuugly


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


Well they do have UV LEDs if you change your mind about the dye.

These

And I agree with you with the cathodes, I'd have to hide them somewhere.. like right under the window of the side panel so you couldn't see them.. i think the fixtures are uuuugly


that and the color rarely is the color its suposta be. i have seen more pink and orange cathodes than red.. and its like that for just about every color i have seen.

ill stick with a couple thought out LEDs for direct lighting and a couple strips for ambient effects


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that and the color rarely is the color its suposta be. i have seen more pink and orange cathodes than red.. and its like that for just about every color i have seen.

ill stick with a couple thought out LEDs for direct lighting and a couple strips for ambient effects


what color were you thinking about? Idk why I keep leaning towards green.. maybe cuz my case mod is a green theme


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


what color were you thinking about? Idk why I keep leaning towards green.. maybe cuz my case mod is a green theme


for the ambient lights im going to be using white lights. the fans are green and the rez will probably get 1 or 2 green ones as im liking that idea more the more i think about it.

how ever the water will be clear. that is decided.

my mother board black and red though. not sure how i feel about that.... (cross hair 4 formula)


----------



## oliverw92

Hmm mixing red and green won't look great in my opinion.


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hmm mixing red and green won't look great in my opinion.


jingle bells, jingle bells.. oh wait it's only july

pull off the heatsinks and paint em green


----------



## oliverw92

The slots are red


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The slots are red












Guess it'll be a radioactive candy cane


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hmm mixing red and green won't look great in my opinion.












Looks pretty funny imo...


----------



## oliverw92

Or, he could just use red LEDs









Omg father christmas! Oh wait its Bassie


----------



## jrgull13

the inside of that psu looks like it's on fire

wait.. that isn't a psu, whatever looks like it's on fire









radioactive candy cane


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


the inside of that psu looks like it's on fire









radioactive candy cane


The psu is in the top of the case, its some empty space with a lot of cables


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Hmm mixing red and green won't look great in my opinion.


i agree which is why in my head right now just the fans and rez are going to be green

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*











Guess it'll be a radioactive candy cane


i would eat that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*











Looks pretty funny imo...










that looks like that one time i got sick after eating 5lbs of jellybeans









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Or, he could just use red LEDs










probaby only a couple in the handle on the top. but thats just an idea. not sure if it would look any good at all.

i love you guys lol you always make me chuckle


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


that looks like that one time i got sick after eating 5lbs of jellybeans










Lol...xD
Well actually it was one of the funnyest casemods I've ever done...


----------



## karlozgck

realy amazing rig congrats


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Lol...xD
Well actually it was one of the funnyest casemods I've ever done...










that was a good day...... till i got sick....







then it was bad....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *karlozgck*


realy amazing rig congrats


thanks a bunch!

you know what? its only gonna get better


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

jelly beans are nice, but I dont eat too much cause I would get sick too


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


jelly beans are nice, but I dont eat too much cause I would get sick too










i was like 11 and had like 15 bucks to spend at a mall. i found the candy store and a toy store. spent like 8 bucks on candy and the rest on legos


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i was like 11 and had like 15 bucks to spend at a mall. i found the candy store and a toy store. spent like 8 bucks on candy and the rest on legos


+1 for lego








I have for ~500 euro's of lego around here, used to be my favorite stuff before I got into computers


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


+1 for lego








I have for ~500 euro's of lego around here, used to be my favorite stuff before I got into computers










i have 4 20 gallon tubs FULL of legos in my storage unit and another in my closet at home









good times...







. when you can build a city in your entire room you know you need a few more.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i have 4 20 gallon tubs FULL of legos in my storage unit and another in my closet at home









good times...







. when you can build a city in your entire room you know you need a few more.










Most of the time I was making cars... And guess what my job is now, car mechanic...








You'll be mayor soon


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Most of the time I was making cars... And guess what my job is now, car mechanic...








You'll be mayor soon










i was making citys so i could bomb them with my space ships and have EPIC aerial battles with my dad









i have no desire to get into politics

and im already a pilot.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i was making citys so i could bomb them with my space ships and have EPIC aerial battles with my dad









and im already a pilot.


see, lego has magic powahs!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


see, lego has magic powahs!


i know right?!

it was funny when i was playing Knights Of The Old Republic the first time when they destroyed Taris.... i was doing that SAME THING when i was little with starwars ships and stuff. i got all nostalgic...









so much fun taking a fist full of legos and throwing them at stuff you built the day before


----------



## oliverw92

I used to play with lego







Got rid of mine now though, we don't have room here to keep anything like that. I was more into meccano personally, and then i got into 00 gauge Hornby model railways like this:










We almost converted our loft into a giant one with epic scenery and stuff, but then my dad got ill and we didn't finish it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I used to play with lego







Got rid of mine now though, we don't have room here to keep anything like that. I was more into meccano personally, and then i got into 00 gauge Hornby model railways like this:










We almost converted our loft into a giant one with epic scenery and stuff, but then my dad got ill and we didn't finish it.

my dad worked for the railroad in the New England area (me, nh, vt, ma, ct, ri) for 40 years. he had HO stuff in the basement till he got sick and needed to sell it to pay for treatments.

i made tunnels and stuff for him with my legos







i still have a couple of the better trains around some place.


----------



## Striker36

so im looking around at places to buy the rest of my WC stuff i found sidewinder computers. any thing i should know before i place my order on the CPU block and pump top?


----------



## Dilyn

I can see your next case mod now: Epic lego case


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I can see your next case mod now: Epic lego case










lol nah.... ill keep with the planned Fractal Designs R2


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol nah.... ill keep with the planned Fractal Designs R2


DONT STEAL MY CASE!!! THATS NOT FAIR!!

I want to mod it, you are not allowed


----------



## oliverw92

Sidewinders is good


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


DONT STEAL MY CASE!!! THATS NOT FAIR!!

I want to mod it, you are not allowed



















meh. its just an idea at the moment. my GF wants to fold but her laptop kinda sucks and is MEGA loud. so she asked what i could do so the plan right now is a full air cooled intel nvidia build for her to have at school running full time. if it happens their will probably only be a little bit of actual moding going in to that case

but now i OFF TO THE BANK with a PAY CHECK! then ordering arts


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


meh. its just an idea at the moment. my GF wants to fold but her laptop kinda sucks and is MEGA loud. so she asked what i could do so the plan right now is a full air cooled intel nvidia build for her to have at school running full time. if it happens their will probably only be a little bit of actual moding going in to that case

but now i OFF TO THE BANK with a PAY CHECK! then ordering arts










Sounds like a nice project, it doesnt have to be modded to look good








The r2 is just awesome


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Sounds like a nice project, it doesnt have to be modded to look good








The r2 is just awesome










i agree it will be moded a little but not any thing that would be visable from the outside (except changing that blue light).

but any way. just ordered that stuff from sidewinder. i should have 90% of my WC stuff by the end of next week


----------



## Dilyn

I expect a multitude of pictures!


----------



## Striker36

i have a TON from what i have done so far on this stage of the project but its not really any thing worth showing at the moment. but when its all done it should be a god update with allot of pictures and maby one or two just for you Dil


----------



## Dilyn

A god update? Ooooh sounds amazing!









And I like hearing that I get pictures just for me. This is now my favorite project!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

No pictures for me? I'm out....









nah, too much fun over here


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


No pictures for me? I'm out....









nah, too much fun over here










lol i can make you a couple too


----------



## Striker36

WOOT! its lunch time! and instead of planing a build or screwing off IM BUYING TOOLS!

just about to head out to the hardware store to get the rest of the tools i need to finish my reservoir and maybe some solvent cement to bond it so it will be ready for when the rest of my stuff comes in.

i got an e-mail from my local store saying my stuff would be in with them Thursday but im still waiting for any more info from Sidewinder other than that they got my order.









oh and if any one else wants a picture just say so lol. i may be able to make that work


----------



## jrgull13

MOAR TOOLZ

I killed my case Sunday morning >< Was trying to cut a hole with a hole saw and it caught at the last minute and twisted the whole bottom part of the chassis by 30 degrees....


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
MOAR TOOLZ

I killed my case Sunday morning >< Was trying to cut a hole with a hole saw and it caught at the last minute and twisted the whole bottom part of the chassis by 30 degrees....

Wait what








You have an awesome case now







The Twister








Sorry to hear though, must be a pain...


----------



## tomclancey

New tools are always awesome!

Thanks for talking about QC, I just read all 1700 or so pages in two days! haha


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tomclancey* 
New tools are always awesome!

Thanks for talking about QC, I just read all 1700 or so pages in two days! haha


----------



## Striker36

so i spent my entire drive home getting all aggravated over 2 potential problems. FIRST, i still haven't gotten any more of an order confirmation from Sidewinder than just them confirming they are taking my money (wich is a little scary imo)

SECOND. that little conversation the other day about color combination is really bugging me. so im thinking what happens if i sell my mother board and CPU to a firend that i know wants them and instead grab a EVGA P55. am i stuck with ONLY SLI then or can i still use the 5850 i have in that same friends rig in crossfire?


----------



## oliverw92

Why couldn't you do CF?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

As far as I know the EVGA p55 supports CF. Looking around for any article to confirm that.

[Edit]
EVGA P55 FTW
Nothing about CF, I'm not sure..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Why couldn't you do CF?

i know some AMD mother boards prevent SLI and i know they sell the P55 every where as an "SLI Board" so im just getting a little confused. wondering if i could CF w/o some kinda of hack like you need for SLI on some AMD boards

at least i ordered the "universal" kit for the CPU block


----------



## oliverw92

They don't prevent SLI, they just can't use it. For AMD systems, nVidia will only license SLI to manufacturers who use their nforce chipsets.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
They don't prevent SLI, they just can't use it. For AMD systems, nVidia will only license SLI to manufacturers who use their nforce chipsets.

oh. well i didn't know that.. and thats kind of a dickish on Nvidias part...

you would think they would do w/e they could to get more of the market share...
oh well.

and i found out you CAN CF on the P55. just not at 16X16 like the board i have now. (if im reading that right wich i think i am)


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
oh. well i didn't know that.. and thats kind of a dickish on Nvidias part...

you would think they would do w/e they could to get more of the market share...
oh well.

and i found out you CAN CF on the P55. just not at 16X16 like the board i have now. (if im reading that right wich i think i am)

But really Stricker36, you're never going to realize the difference between 8x and 16x except if you're using huge monitors and super high end programs.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
But really Stricker36, you're never going to realize the difference between 8x and 16x except if you're using huge monitors and super high end programs.

like 3 23 inchers and solidworks? XD


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
like 3 23 inchers and solidworks? XD

probably not even then


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
probably not even then

im not too worried about it. i still have time to make changes and what not.


----------



## Rockr69

If you're going to CF two 5850s you're already way ahead of the game. You'd be better off investing in some strong SSDs and more RAM, so your Cf setup can fully take advantage of what they're capable of.


----------



## oliverw92

You really won't notice x16/x8 difference. I was running x16 x16 with my 5850's on a p6t6, then i am now currently on a Biostar 870+ board running at x8 x8 and i don't notice it one bit.


----------



## JohnDProb

i just read 689 posts.......... btw this is fun, sadly taken too long hurry up!

btw your gf....... ;D

your case XD


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


i just read 689 posts.......... btw this is fun, sadly taken too long hurry up!

btw your gf....... ;D

your case XD


Thanks man!









it should be moving a bit quicker in the next couple weeks as i start making final decisions on what i want to use and get parts in hand









thanks. i kinda like her
















i agree.... its in like a billion parts at the moment


----------



## drb328

this thread has gone so far OT, but who cares i like where this went!

Striker36...the master of digression


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drb328*


this thread has gone so far OT, but who cares i like where this went!

Striker36...the master of digression


HEY!

HEY!!!!

HEY!

im getting it back on track









but i like that master of digression thing







(i want that under my user name lol)

Question for you guys. how do the 2.8Ghz i5 quad cores stand in comparison to the 3.4 Ghz Phenom 2 BEs?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I think clock for clock the i5 is better, but if you will leave it at stock (shame) then i would take the phenom, but if your OCing you should go with the i5 because it will clock higher.


----------



## drb328

Although if your lucky you might get a good phenom C3 chip and possibly unlock it to a tri or quad core


----------



## oliverw92

Lol this thread is very much on topic


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lol this thread is very much on topic




























Bravo good sir


----------



## Striker36

got an e-mail from sidewinder!

my package shipped! should be here thursday or friday. then i get to take LOTS of pictures


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


got an e-mail from sidewinder!

my package shipped! should be here thursday or friday. then i get to take LOTS of pictures










Bout time.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


Bout time.


took them 39 hours from the time of my order till i was notified of shipment....

the only reason that would happen any other place i order from is if i order friday night or some time saturday....

oh well 
cest la vie


----------



## Dilyn

Asi es la vida?

As long as they shipped it and it gets here by Friday, we will not go postal on their warehouse.


----------



## Striker36

to be fair they are the smallest company i i have places an order with (other than for paintball stuff)


----------



## Dilyn

I had the same trouble with Petra's.
They waived shipping fees for me


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Asi es la vida?

As long as they shipped it and it gets here by Friday, we will not go postal on their warehouse.

french... spanish... same thing...









i like that plan


----------



## Dilyn

Russian is the best


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Russian is the best









<===


----------



## Dilyn

I'm trying to learn Russian right now, but it's going slow.
And Russian chicks =


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
And Russian chicks =









Some of them look like men. But the hot ones are HOT









I enjoy having a bisexual wife, she agrees with me most of the time


----------



## Striker36

their is a reason my Russian is my avatar


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
Some of them look like men. But the hot ones are HOT









I enjoy having a bisexual wife, she agrees with me most of the time

wat









That's hot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
their is a reason my Russian is my avatar









So you can pose as some fake sexy chick and make all the OCN nerds drool over you?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
So you *can show off your* sexy chick and make all the OCN nerds drool over *her*?









fixed if for you


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
So you can pose as some fake sexy chick and make all the OCN nerds drool over you?









^ bahahaah Zodac


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
fixed if for you









Pics or it

nvmd
I believe you.


----------



## jrgull13

So I found something cool at work today (I'm a custodian at a private college)

Give a small history of stuff I've found..

Last summer I found a computer case with a 939 gigabyte board and an AMD 3800 Manchester THAT ALL WORKED

This summer I've been a bit more lucky...
Canon Pixma 3 in 1 Photo Printer (just had some hair jammed in the rollers)
A Fossil Watch (Retails for about $130)
A really nice cross necklace (not sure what it's made of but it's pretty heavy)
A Samsung SC-DC164 Digital Cam DVD RW/R.... (Amazon sells them for $500)

Found the Camera today.. was having a really crappy day until I found that. People thing that being a custodian sucks.. Well it does until you find goodies like that









OH yea forgot to add SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM

anyways how long til you get your stuffs?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
So I found something cool at work today (I'm a custodian at a private college)

Give a small history of stuff I've found..

Last summer I found a computer case with a 939 gigabyte board and an AMD 3800 Manchester THAT ALL WORKED

This summer I've been a bit more lucky...
Canon Pixma 3 in 1 Photo Printer (just had some hair jammed in the rollers)
A Fossil Watch (Retails for about $130)
A really nice cross necklace (not sure what it's made of but it's pretty heavy)
A Samsung SC-DC164 Digital Cam DVD RW/R.... (Amazon sells them for $500)

Found the Camera today.. was having a really crappy day until I found that. People thing that being a custodian sucks.. Well it does until you find goodies like that









OH yea forgot to add SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM

anyways how long til you get your stuffs?


UPS tracing is telling my my box from sidewinder will be waiting for me when i get home friday and i should be able to pick up my stuff from the shop tomorrow or thursday (depends which route their delivery takes). but i got hit with a HUGE phone bill (girl+ texts= expensive /facepalm...) so im going to need to wait till friday to pick that stuff up. then its picture time!

UPDATE!
so Oli and his comment on the color on the mobo probably not looking that good would not leave my head.... so i sold it and the proc to a guy from one of the other shops in my industrial park today







so that means im going to get an EVGA P55 FTW (probably order friday) and im going to try and get an i7 920 (can i get one unlocked like the Phenom 2 BEs?) if i can find one cheep ish. if not an i5 will have to do. and then im giving sereous consideration to getting an EK full coverage block for that too (because water is sexy) and probably a bunch of new compression fittings. (just to keep every thing looking the same.) and im thinking i might get a 100% modular PSU to replace my 950 TX as its being a pain in the butt to sleeve and i kinda stopped half way through the 24 pin....

thats all for now. im gonna go cook dinner now.









ill let you guys know if any thing changes XD


----------



## spRICE

Just so you know, you can't put an i7 920 on a p55 because it is the wrong socket. You need a 1156 socket proc.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
UPS tracing is telling my my box from sidewinder will be waiting for me when i get home friday and i should be able to pick up my stuff from the shop tomorrow or thursday (depends which route their delivery takes). but i got hit with a HUGE phone bill (girl+ texts= expensive /facepalm...) so im going to need to wait till friday to pick that stuff up. then its picture time!

UPDATE!
so Oli and his comment on the color on the mobo probably not looking that good would not leave my head.... so i sold it and the proc to a guy from one of the other shops in my industrial park today







so that means im going to get an EVGA P55 FTW (probably order friday) and im going to try and get an i7 920 (can i get one unlocked like the Phenom 2 BEs?) if i can find one cheep ish. if not an i5 will have to do. and then im giving sereous consideration to getting an EK full coverage block for that too (because water is sexy) and probably a bunch of new compression fittings. (just to keep every thing looking the same.) and im thinking i might get a 100% modular PSU to replace my 950 TX as its being a pain in the butt to sleeve and i kinda stopped half way through the 24 pin....

thats all for now. im gonna go cook dinner now.









ill let you guys know if any thing changes XD

i7 920 = s1366, p55= s1156, so that wont fit.
I dont know what you should be able to unlock, but as far as I know the i7 isnt unlockable, just a quadcore with HyperThreading.
The P55 FTW is a darn good looking board, :thumbsup: on that one








A modular PSU lookes good, and is awesome for sleeving. If you dont like to sleeve cable's you dont use, but you dont want to cut them out, you should go for a modular one









[edit] Rice Ninja


----------



## Striker36

thanks guys... i need to find the BEST i5 i can for the cash now.... oh well


----------



## jrgull13

isn't there an evga board that has support for 1156 and 1366 that looks similar to the P55?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
isn't there an evga board that has support for 1156 and 1366 that looks similar to the P55?

I guess not, that would mean it has to sockets for a cpu, cause there is a physical difference between 1366 and 1156.


----------



## jrgull13

Idk thought they did cuz there are AMD boards that support AM2/AM2+/AM3 CPUs

Woops my bad.. there are i7 and i5 1156 cpus, that's where i got confused.


----------



## oliverw92

No you can't have a 1156/1366 board, it just doesn't work









If you want bang for budget on 1156, get the i5 750. Awesome quad core for like Â£150 (no hyperthreading though, however you don't need that). It clocks real well too. I like the p55 ftw idea!

PSU, Seasonic X series is aweeeesome for 100% modular. If not, there are some silverstone ones around that are decent, or the Corsair AX series.


----------



## jrgull13

Not sure how big of a psu you're looking at but i've been eyeballing the Silverstone Decathlon 650 watt.. fully modular for $85 at newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-021-_-Product


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
No you can't have a 1156/1366 board, it just doesn't work









If you want bang for budget on 1156, get the i5 750. Awesome quad core for like Â£150 (no hyperthreading though, however you don't need that). It clocks real well too. I like the p55 ftw idea!

PSU, Seasonic X series is aweeeesome for 100% modular. If not, there are some silverstone ones around that are decent, or the Corsair AX series.

i was looking at the i5 750. but then i realised i have a budget of like $250 USD for that. so i think i can splurge on HT.

and then learn how to work an Intel proc.
and i was thinking of the X-series PSUs, but i need to find more cash for that plan. i think im gonna suffer through the TX950 for now...


----------



## oliverw92

The TX950 is probably the best PSU corsair produce, except for the new AX1200.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The TX950 is probably the best PSU corsair produce, except for the new AX1200.


im well aware of this







that's why i got it.... well that and it was on sale









but its frustrating as hell to sleeve


----------



## Striker36

so i decided that as soon as i get the cash needed im going to order

THIS, THIS, and THESE (with every intention to upgrade later)


----------



## oliverw92

That's DDR2, not DDR3 you have there


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


That's DDR2, not DDR3 you have there


yes.... it is.... i need to look harder... sorry. distracted by MURDERMOD

am jealous


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The TX950 is probably the best PSU corsair produce, except for the new AX1200.


Ya kudos to them! Replace a three year old model








That HX1000 was becoming an eyesore









Also, super excited about the 750. Nice choice mate.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I think you will enjoy the i5, they clock really well. IMHO i dont think you need hyperthreading unless you are running alot of virtual machines or do a lot of basic number crunching.


----------



## Striker36

hummmm.....i wonder if it will fit....


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hummmm.....i wonder if it will fit....










No it won't.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


No it won't.


Sure it will. Do you have a hammer?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Duct tape is a beautiful thing


----------



## Dilyn

In other words, if you want your new computer to work, it will not fit.


----------



## Striker36

i didnt think so... are their any full coverage blocks for the p55 FTW? or am i stuck with air or the crappy looking mix and match stuff?

i realize that water is overkill on most motherboards.. but it just looks oh so sexy....


----------



## mcpetrolhead

You can always get some blocks custom made.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


You can always get some blocks custom made.


This.
That would be PERFECT.
Go ask somebody awesome if they can do it for you


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


You can always get some blocks custom made.


yea. but i would rather just make them my self... but i need precision machine tools for that and if you know any thing about machine tools thats not going to be cheap. so thats a project for a later date... just like my CPU block. (that i may not ever make with my new Supreme HF







)


----------



## mcpetrolhead

You dont have to have expensive tools to make waterblocks. You just need to plan out and take your time. I did mine with a jigsaw, drill press files and a gas torch. I think it would be easier to make some blocks for the mobo because its a lot more straight forward than a cpu block.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


You dont have to have expensive tools to make waterblocks. You just need to plan out and take your time. I did mine with a jigsaw, drill press files and a gas torch. I think it would be easier to make some blocks for the mobo because its a lot more straight forward than a cpu block.


wile i agree that you dont _need_ expensive tools but they are nice to have and with stuff like this i like to do things as correctly as i can the first time. but i think ill spend some time at lunch today playing around in solidworks if i can find some measurements on the board.


----------



## Striker36

this x2 with a couple of these.


----------



## Mikezilla

I don't know why your links are funky. But looks nice! I like my 460's though.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

those links are broke, gotta get rid of one of the "http" at the beginning of the link.

EDIT:
also they are the same thing


----------



## Striker36

fixed


----------



## mcpetrolhead

are they both supposed to link to the same thing?


----------



## Striker36

no.... stupid netbook..... (still learning how this "Splashtop/Express gate" thing works....

should be working now...

sorry...

*ashamed*


----------



## Luass Hole

lol


----------



## mcpetrolhead

You got there eventually


----------



## Dilyn

I thought that the 465 was a major disappointment and that the 460 was where it's at?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I think that the PNY GTX465s unlock to 470s if you flash their bios. I would look into that for a bit more extra power.


----------



## Dilyn

Then totally go for it


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I thought that the 465 was a major disappointment and that the 460 was where it's at?

*shrug* idk. im WAY out of the Nvidia loop now.... i have only ever owned an 8800 GT like 5 years ago. every thing else was ATI. going back to the X-700 Pro (still have and is running in the temp rig i threw together when my lappy was stolen







)

im going to do more research before i pull the trigger on any of that stuff


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


*shrug* idk. im WAY out of the Nvidia loop now.... i have only ever owned an 8800 GT like 5 years ago. every thing else was ATI. going back to the X-700 Pro (still have and is running in the temp rig i threw together when my lappy was stolen







)

im going to do more research before i pull the trigger on any of that stuff


To tell you the truth, I haven't been paying much attention to anything.
All I know is that I want a new chip.


----------



## Striker36

hehe i love it when OTHER people screw up







. the shop i ordered my pump and rad through messed up and they DIDNT order my Rad. so you know what they did!? the gave me an EK CoolStream RAD-XT 240 for what they were charging me for the Swiftech one. (significantly less as a result of a promotional thing)

i dont know if its any better or worse than the Swiftech rad but i think its a little fatter so i would think that means slightly better cooling. but yea. ill have some pictures at some point before the weekend is out









no solid time frame on that as Ji comes back from school/work tonight so ill be hanging out with her and trying to mod so i have something worth showing.

maybe ill have something tonight. idk. just thought i would share my happy event this morning


----------



## Striker36

http://www.overclock.net/graphics-ca...x-470-sli.html

help please


----------



## Dilyn

I don't have benchmarks or links to help you, but crossfire drivers from ATI right now are really REALLY sucking :\\
Haven't heard complaints about nVidia.

I would go with whatever is cheaper though









Really, either of those cards will just BLOW AWAY games you play. And in CF/SLI, you will completely destroy them.


----------



## Striker36

JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i came home to see a box with 2 smaller boxes in it







and i had 2 in my car form this morning! so i have 3 boxes form EK and one from Swiftech

im playing with my camera now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i came home to see a box with 2 smaller boxes in it







and i had 2 in my car form this morning! so i have 3 boxes form EK and one from Swiftech

im playing with my camera now






























































I cant wait


----------



## Dilyn

I will be patiently waiting for my personal picture.
Over here.
In my chair.

...

POST IT ALREADY!!!!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


POST IT ALREADY!!!!










Striker is typing it atm.(I guess







)
I cant wait for some good EK stuff.
If I had more money I would go for watercooling on my project, black and white watercooling is just awesome









Come on striker, dont let us wait too long...xD


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Striker is typing it atm.(I guess







)
I cant wait for some good EK stuff.
If I had more money I would go for watercooling on my project, black and white watercooling is just awesome









Come on striker, dont let us wait too long...xD


This calls for F5 spamming


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This calls for F5 spamming










*F5 Spam Bot Enabled*


----------



## Striker36

oh god!









lol im still playing but the pictures i told you 2 i was going to take were the 4th and 5th shots i took


----------



## Dilyn

Stop playing around and get serious









This mod = srs bsns


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I was just messing around, I'm off to bed anyways








Keep it up and enjoy the playing, best way to find out new stuff


----------



## Striker36

im uploading now.


----------



## Striker36

you can stop bashing F5 now


























and ill post a few more later tonight when i get a chance to take some good ones... my battery died on me









but not before i got this!










and this!









ill post more late tonight or early tomorrow.

i need to go clean my room now as my GF will be coming over for a while tonight.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yay, black screws








I love black









Awesome stuff Striker, wish I had some of that...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yay, black screws








I love black









Awesome stuff Striker, wish I had some of that...










they are torx though. i hate torx. stupid swiftech making me look for my "box of weird tools"

i swiched them when i put to top on the pump though so its ok


----------



## Mikezilla

Bow chicka wow wowwwww.


----------



## Dilyn

I love packing peanuts!!!

Also, the







emoticon has three e's. But it's okay, I forgive you


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


y
i need to go clean my room now as my GF will be coming over for a while tonight.










Giggity


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like Torx. I much prefer it to Phillips head.


----------



## oliverw92

I prefer Allen head, but torx is nice - it is very very difficult to strip a Torx or Allen head. VERY easy to strip Phillips and flat.


----------



## Striker36

Oliver hit this one dead on.

if i have a choice i will take Allen like 90% of the time.

EDIT: and when you do strip them they are already clean enough (usualy) for a Tap-Out type tool.

i just dont like torx cus they are only rarely used in the stuff i deal with and when they are my tools are some place im not...


----------



## PapaSmurf

For me it depends on the size. I like larger Allen, but smaller Torx. Either are preferable to Phillips or Single Slot.

But I worked on an assembly line for several years and got used to working with Torx screws. You install a part on a small gas engine using anywhere from 2 to 4 Torx screws per engine, 300 engines an hour for 8 to 10 hours a shift and you get used to them REAL fast. I probably did more Torx screws my first day than most people will do in a lifetime. It definitely affects your outlook on what you prefer.


----------



## oliverw92

If i strip a Phillips, I use my dremel to turn it into a large single slot screw


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


If i strip a Phillips, I use my dremel to turn it into a large single slot screw










me too!


----------



## Striker36

that works too oly


----------



## PapaSmurf

Depending on the application I've been known to use a small chisel to cut the new slot. One swift smack with a hammer and you do two things, cut the new slot and quite often loosen the threads. Not really a good idea on electronics though, but it works great on cars, trucks, farm equipment, etc.


----------



## oliverw92

Pretty good idea actually Papa


----------



## PapaSmurf

An added bonus is it helps relieve some of the built up stress and frustration in a useful way.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Depending on the application I've been known to use a small chisel to cut the new slot. One swift smack with a hammer and you do two things, cut the new slot and quite often loosen the threads. Not really a good idea on electronics though, but it works great on cars, trucks, farm equipment, etc.


i needed to beat up the head on my Mustangs motor when i was swapping the heads...

dont force it...... get a bigger hammer....


----------



## Dilyn

You're only as good as your tools!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You're only as good as your tools!


or your ability to improvise


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


or your ability to improvise


With other tools!


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


You're only as good as your tools!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


or your ability to improvise



and overcome and adapt.

And remember: The bigger the hammer, the more fixed it gets.


----------



## Striker36

so i cant put down my waterblock XD im sitting here playing CoD4 and im racking up the deaths cus im too bussy playing with the shiny and the top


----------



## Rockr69

OK Striker, I've been following you since you started this thread. YES! you have a cute as hell GF, YES! you have cool tools and ideas, YES! you're buying cool new things for your build, YES! you have a sweet new camera, but do you have any new progress to show on your REACTOR? NO! Quit lollygagging around and show us some dirt on that SCOUT. And...as your superior officer in the Storm Scout Club that's not a request soldier, THAT'S AN ORDER!!!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
OK Striker, I've been following you since you started this thread. YES! you have a cute as hell GF, YES! you have cool tools and ideas, YES! you're buying cool new things for your build, YES! you have a sweet new camera, but do you have any new progress to show on your REACTOR? NO! Quit lollygagging around and show us some dirt on that SCOUT. And...as your superior officer in the Storm Scout Club that's not a request soldier, THAT'S AN ORDER!!!!

actualy i have like 200 pictures to slog through from the progress i made over the last week. i just want to have a REAL update with something tangible at the end of it. and that will be some time this weekend

and thanks! lol im sure Jina will appreciate that statement


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *striker36* 
actualy i have like 200 pictures to slog through from the progress i made over the last week. I just want to have a real update with something tangible at the end of it. And that will be some time this weekend

and thanks! Lol im sure jina will appreciate that statement









u r killing me!!!!!!!


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
u r killing me!!!!!!!


















MEANIE!!!


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
If i strip a Phillips, I use my dremel to turn it into a large single slot screw









I took some band instrument repair classes a few years ago and we made our own screws







We did similar stuff to ^ all the time if the previous person didn't make the last screw right or stripped the head out


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


I took some band instrument repair classes a few years ago and we made our own screws







We did similar stuff to ^ all the time if the previous person didn't make the last screw right or stripped the head out


Cool.







What instrument do you play?


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Cool.







What instrument do you play?


Used to play trombone.. been sitting in the closet for 4 years.. Been trying to pick it back up but when my dad died (he used to play also, I played his horn for a few years until my parents upgraded for me in high school) and I just can't seem to get the energy to play again. I listen to some of the stuff that I played and I just get depressed cuz I keep telling myself I'll never be that good again.. which I know is a lie, just making up excuses.


----------



## tomclancey

Very nice! I wish I had picked Trombone, but in 6th grade my band teacher made me play Clarinet. Still a fun instrument, just can't quite be heard at all during marching band.


----------



## Dilyn

Should've gone from Clarinet to Saxophone mate!!









I played Violin. I love to play that thing. Only reason I dropped Orchestra is because everyone gets really pissy when a Freshman (me) becomes first chair of his section (Second Violins). 
So I'm contented to play my electric guitar and bass for church


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Should've gone from Clarinet to Saxophone mate!!









I played Violin. I love to play that thing. Only reason I dropped Orchestra is because everyone gets really pissy when a Freshman (me) becomes first chair of his section (Second Violins). 
So I'm contented to play my electric guitar and bass for church










ahaha same thing happened to me when I played in the Iowa State Concert band my freshman year.. 1st semester I was 4th chair behind 3 seniors.. Spring semester I sat in front of all of them...


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


ahaha same thing happened to me when I played in the Iowa State Concert band my freshman year.. 1st semester I was 4th chair behind 3 seniors.. Spring semester I sat in front of all of them...


It's so much fun to show up the upper classmen








But then they get annoyed at you and yell at you for every mistake that you make


----------



## jrgull13

lol I crack up whenever I read that quote in your sig dilyn


----------



## Dilyn

I fell out of my chair when I first saw it.


----------



## jrgull13

seriously I get the giggles when I read it. That's gotta be one of the best quotes I've seen on here, even some of the ones bashing Zodac's sexuality


----------



## Striker36

hey guys....... im about 90% done my rad mount/new front of the chase







you know what that means dont you?

UPDATE TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















































: wheee:


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yay


----------



## Dilyn

Let me try to contain my excitement.
Excitement containment has failed.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey guys....... im about 90% done my rad mount/new front of the chase







you know what that means dont you?

UPDATE TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















































: wheee:






































WHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## jrgull13

Everyone else was putting lots of them I figured I'd get in on that. Lookin forward to the pics tho.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Its 2AM here

WHERES MAH UPDATEZ???


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


Its 2AM here

WHERES MAH UPDATEZ???


its 2 PM here. im still at work. i have the rad and the rad mount and 2 fans here. the rest of this portion of the case is at home. you are going to have to wait









but their WILL be an update tonight.


----------



## Striker36

this comic explanes my mental image of Mcpetrolhead's face when he reads my last post.

that and i just like my daily dose of QC


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


its 2 PM here. im still at work. i have the rad and the rad mount and 2 fans here. the rest of this portion of the case is at home. you are going to have to wait









but their WILL be an update tonight.


NOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

YES i read that this afternoooon.


----------



## Dilyn

QC








This thread is now perfect.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

My face was more like Doras in the last panel


----------



## jrgull13

lul at hanners


----------



## Dilyn

Hanners


----------



## Striker36

home from work... finishing up the Rad mount.... update in a couple hours


----------



## Striker36

i found the angle grinder of DOOM in my dads tool chest







that will do nicely


----------



## simtafa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i decided that as soon as i get the cash needed im going to order

THIS, THIS, and THESE (with every intention to upgrade later)


Have you checked the I5 760? 2.8 Ghz instead of 2.66. It's little bit better than 750. Just something to consider.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *simtafa*


Have you checked the I5 760? 2.8 Ghz instead of 2.66. It's little bit better than 750. Just something to consider.


i havent given any of that stuff much though as of yet as im kinda focused on the water portion at the moment (iknow i know.... all backwards... w/e) and i JUST made the decidion to go with that mainboad and CPU earlier this week.... i still have some stuff to look at before i buy any thing at the moment just to make sure im getting the best i can for the money.


----------



## CAH

one of the best built computers ive seen yet! and your not even done yet! <3 it! cant wait to see the finished product subscribed!


----------



## Striker36

well its been a long time coming but here it is! UPDATE TIME!!!!!!!!

this is going to be HUGE and probably 2 posts with a billion pictures to make up for lost time.

so here we go!

i started out last night by taking a piece of galvanized Steal sheet and the skeleton of the chase.










then i cut the sheet to a more manageable size 








still too big but ill fix that when the time comes.

and then i cut out the scrap from the front with my left hand and strait cut tin snips. (the green ones curve to the left on long runs and red that i didnt use go right.)










because it was late i didnt do too much but i planed out what i was going to do at work today.

so i got up early and went to work with my rad and the steal to get some work done.

started out by measuring and laying out the fans on top to mark the screw holes.








i then dropped a center punch in the holes and whacked them real good with my mallet








nice dimples make for easy drilling









so after i drilled out the screw holes i marked where the center of each fan should be and used a MUCH bigger punch to mark those spots.









i was intending to use this to cut to 4.5 inch holes and make it all neat 








but that CLEARLY wasn't going to happen

















so i gave up on the hole saw and went to the old fall back..... ANGLE GRINDER!








much better... not very clean but oh well. that will be hidden when all is done.









one fan attached.









two fans!

wile i was out running errands for work 
i stumbled across this little bugger and HAD to get it. it was only 47 cents so even if it doesnt work oh well....
















a chunk cut with scissors 








cheapo tubing cutter








DEFIANTLY worth 47cents


----------



## Striker36

*PART 2!!!*

well thats as far as i got at work but when i got home it was right back to work!

at home having cut the steal to size it just poped in the back and was flush with the outer edges of the skeleton 









i needed to drill 2 holes to get the steal to be flush to the back of the skeleton with the bezel on so i grabbed my step drill and went to town!
















very nice. (that little pice you see through the hole is because the clamp slipped.)

then i needed to drill some holes to permanently attach the rad thingy to the rest of the chase. so i did and dug into the airplane builders toolbox for a couple of these. 








they are temporary rivets called Clecos. they make putting things together and taking them apart when building SO much faster and MUCH less stressful.

any way.

four holes. fore clecos.








that looks just about perfect. but something is missing...

THAT'S RIGHT! 
drive cage!
[








i need to cut this to make room for the rad and fans....

get the depth of the rad and fan stacked









and check in the cage.








that works out nicely. the back of the rad lines up with the back of the front attachment point for the HDD cage.

all apart and marked









getting ready to cut. i decided a rotary tool would take WAY too long with the thickens of the cage material. so what do i do?








MAKE DINNER! no pasta sauce though









then pull out the angle grinder
















it worked like a hot knife through butter.... and i was done in like 10 mins total.

any way. i then put it back together and took a few more "finished" (quotes cus its not quite done yet) product.

FRONT!









TOP!
[









SIDE!









BACK!









and with the bezel on










overall im quite pleased with how this part of the project turned out. i cant wait to get my new motherboard and all that to get to work on the motherboard tray and to get this thing back together.

i hope you guys liked my really photo heavy update. im trying to make up for lost time









as always comments, question, and suggestions are ALWAYS welcomed

-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

damnit photo bucket..... im fixing the pictures now... dont worry....


----------



## Enigma8750

I love what you did to the front. It looks great


----------



## Striker36

sorry for the hold up....... airplane for you


----------



## repo_man

Looks really nice Striker! Those temporary rivets really are great little tools.







And for your holesawing, it went like that because you were using a cordless drill. I've had the same thing happen. Pretty much the cordless drills don't have the torque/power/speed the holesaws need and the bit warps around and just kind of smears over the metal. If you have a corded drill swap over to it and try again.


----------



## Enigma8750

I want to fly that.. But I am not fixed winged certified..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Looks really nice Striker! Those temporary rivets really are great little tools.







And for your holesawing, it went like that because you were using a cordless drill. I've had the same thing happen. Pretty much the cordless drills don't have the torque/power/speed the holesaws need and the bit warps around and just kind of smears over the metal. If you have a corded drill swap over to it and try again.









rong. that was the most powerful drill in the shop that's not a drill press. (all of them were being used...) its more that its just an OLD saw and not sharp enough any more...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I want to fly that.. But I am not fixed winged certified..

its still in progress.... but it will be done soon. just needs some paint on the wings and an FAA inspector to come tell us what we already know.

my father and i have each flown in several of them and they are fun little planes. not fast or super agile but lots of fun for puting around.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Looks really nice Striker! Those temporary rivets really are great little tools.







And for your holesawing, it went like that because you were using a cordless drill. I've had the same thing happen. Pretty much the cordless drills don't have the torque/power/speed the holesaws need and the bit warps around and just kind of smears over the metal. If you have a corded drill swap over to it and try again.









It isn't just cordless drills that have this problem. Very few 1/4" corded drills have enough power to use a hole saw much over 1" in size. A GOOD 3/8" drill is an absolute must for using hole saws 2" or larger and depending on the thickness of the metal a 1/2" is needed for one as big as you were trying to use. One of the main indications of a drill that can handle hole saws for 80mm, 92mm, 120mm, and 140mm (the most common sizes for computer fan holes) is the AMPS of the motor. Anything less than 4 amps is NOT going to provide enough power for a clean cut. Personally I've found a 6 amp to be the minimum I would use.

A drills AMP rating is basically similar to the horsepower/torque rating of your car. A 100hp compact car is fine for carrying a couple of passengers and a load of groceries but I wouldn't want to pull a 35 foot mobile home with one. The more amps the more power the cleaner the cut (within reason).


----------



## jrgull13

Those dimples were totally hot. Hey at least your hole saw didn't destroy your case









Nice update, when's the next one (







)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
It isn't just cordless drills that have this problem. Very few 1/4" corded drills have enough power to use a hole saw much over 1" in size. A GOOD 3/8" drill is an absolute must for using hole saws 2" or larger and depending on the thickness of the metal a 1/2" is needed for one as big as you were trying to use. One of the main indications of a drill that can handle hole saws for 80mm, 92mm, 120mm, and 140mm (the most common sizes for computer fan holes) is the AMPS of the motor. Anything less than 4 amps is NOT going to provide enough power for a clean cut. Personally I've found a 6 amp to be the minimum I would use.

A drills AMP rating is basically similar to the horsepower/torque rating of your car. A 100hp compact car is fine for carrying a couple of passengers and a load of groceries but I wouldn't want to pull a 35 foot mobile home with one. The more amps the more power the cleaner the cut (within reason).


mine is half an inch


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
mine is half an inch

not trying to troll or insult anyone, but was it on reverse or forward?

(Reason I say this is because the way I drill sometimes I bump the switch with my index finger)

and is it rated for steel? I've seen some hole saws out there that are only rated to cut wood. Most nowadays are rated to cut steel and wood, but my dad had some older ones only rated to cut wood.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
mine is half an inch

And what is the AMP rating?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
not trying to troll or insult anyone, but was it on reverse or forward?

(Reason I say this is because the way I drill sometimes I bump the switch with my index finger)

and is it rated for steel? I've seen some hole saws out there that are only rated to cut wood. Most nowadays are rated to cut steel and wood, but my dad had some older ones only rated to cut wood.


foreword. and it was rated for harder steal that i was trying to cut. its just used ALL THE TIME and its dull...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
And what is the AMP rating?

im not sure but it fractured one guys wrist when it hung up on something once.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
rong. that was the most powerful drill in the shop that's not a drill press. (all of them were being used...) its more that its just an OLD saw and not sharp enough any more...

Ah I see. I stand corrected.







I've never used a cordless myself that was strong enough to use a holesaw with, regardless of size. That thing must be a monster!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Repo, what makes you think it was a Cordless drill? It looks like a corded Black and Decker to me. I only see the cordless Craftsman drill used with the regular drill bits.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Repo, what makes you think it was a Cordless drill? It looks like a corded Black and Decker to me. I only see the cordless Craftsman drill used with the regular drill bits.

Well, I was just going off my first glance at this pic










But upon a second look you're right it is a corded one. It just looked like a battery pack on it the first time I looked, lol. It's a Monday.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Tell me about it. But Striker has so many different tools at his disposal it's difficult to tell what he is using at any given time.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Tell me about it. But Striker has so many different tools at his disposal it's difficult to tell what he is using at any given time.

some times its dificult to decide what would be the best one for the job XD....

i guess thats a good problem to have though...


----------



## PapaSmurf

It beats the alternative.


----------



## spRICE

It broke someone's Wrist?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


And what is the AMP rating?


just went and looked. its 8.5 AMP w/e that means


----------



## oliverw92

Nice update striker


----------



## Dilyn

This update will have to suffice for now








Needs moar photo bombs.

Keep doing these kinds of updates but more frequently and I may just never leave the page!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*










This update will have to suffice for now








Needs moar photo bombs.

Keep doing these kinds of updates but more frequently and I may just never leave the page!


what happens when i get to page 87? (assuming you have the post count set to default)

then you will miss the photobombs/update.


----------



## PapaSmurf

8.5 amps means you have a VERY powerful drill.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


8.5 amps means you have a VERY powerful drill.


yep







....


----------



## Dilyn

I'm on page 9


----------



## mcpetrolhead

im on 87


----------



## Dilyn

100 posts per page.

I saw the light.

You should too.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Its so my laptop doesnt ***** itself every time i load a page.


----------



## Striker36

on my "good" (read less crappy) computer i have 100 per page. but my netbook would explode if it needed to load all those pictures every time i wanted to look here....


----------



## Dilyn

I know the feeling.
I tried viewing some threads on my iPod, and if it had a speaker on it, it probably would've started cursing at me.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I stick with 40 per page. 100 per page with all of the oversized images (defined as anything larger than 1024 x 768) that posters at OCN tend to use for some unknown reason just takes too long for the page to load.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Yeah my laptop struggles even with default page views when there are alot of pics


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I stick with 40 per page. 100 per page with all of the oversized images (defined as anything larger than 1024 x 768) that posters at OCN tend to use for some unknown reason just takes too long for the page to load.


im only using over 1000x1000 pixles cus im uploading right from my camera to photobuket.... and their editor sucks...

my other computer is just enough for CoD4 and TF2.... and it struggles at that. and i have no space left XD


----------



## Dilyn

Your computers are all baby


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Your computers are all baby










my laptop was decent before it got stolen... i didnt need another computer and this project was just something for fun and to get ready for school with what money i had left.

when the laptop was stolen i went digging around and found a system that booted and an ATI X700 Pro (AGP FTW) that i had like 5 years ago. and smashed that together and used my external back up drive as the HDD...

my compies suck. but the netbook is perfect for what i was using my laptop for at work and its easier to move around with and i got it on sale (with insurance money







) so im happy with that choice. and the reactor got a kick in the pants and should be done sooner rather than later as it likely would have been


----------



## PapaSmurf

Your thread isn't bad. It's the ones where the inconsiderate morons who think they need to post ALL of the images at 3000 x 2000 or larger and 4+ megs in size even though nothing in any of them requires the image to be as large as a 25kb 640 x 480. THOSE are the ones that make things difficult. I can count on the fingers of two hands the number of images that I've seen on forums in the last 15 years that needed to be larger than 1024 x 768 with the exceptions of Wallpaper threads.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Your computers are all baby










It isn't just the computer, it also has to do with the internet connection. Anyone who considers my system a baby is seriously deluded.


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Your thread isn't bad. It's the ones where the inconsiderate morons who think they need to post ALL of the images at 3000 x 2000 or larger and 4+ megs in size even though nothing in any of them requires the image to be as large as a 25kb 640 x 480. THOSE are the ones that make things difficult. I can count on the fingers of two hands the number of images that I've seen on forums in the last 15 years that needed to be larger than 1024 x 768 with the exceptions of Wallpaper threads.


Also the people who quote the people that post the pictures and don't delete the damn pictures before they post it. One of my huge pet peeves as I have crap intarwebz.

And with the drill, I've seen someone break their wrist before with an old Milwaukee drill, those things have some serious power.


----------



## kcuestag

Damn, I read all 88 pages from the thread










Great log, when will we see main components update?


----------



## Striker36

when i get them? lol

i had all of them in hand last week and just never took them out of the boxes except to stick my 5850 in a firends computer when his GTX 260 died (i can have it back when ever)

but then Oli mentioned that the red would look dumb... and i agree with him so i sold them all (except the GPU but that i can get rid of to that friend for what i pied for it) and even that may go for a GTX 470 (or 2)

so i should be ordering my new motherboard friday and then the CPU/Ram shortly after and then more stuff for the case and then ill decide on the GPU and then i finish it all up


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


when i get them? lol

i had all of them in hand last week and just never took them out of the boxes except to stick my 5850 in a firends computer when his GTX 260 died (i can have it back when ever)

but then Oli mentioned that the red would look dumb... and i agree with him so i sold them all (except the GPU but that i can get rid of to that friend for what i pied for it) and even that may go for a GTX 470 (or 2)

so i should be ordering my new motherboard friday and then the CPU/Ram shortly after and then more stuff for the case and then ill decide on the GPU and then i finish it all up










I take your word









May I ask why does it show the X4 965 on ur sig rig if you intend to go i5? Just wondering, im curious


----------



## [Adz]

Wow, I'm really late on this one. I could only go through the first page, then I jumped to page 9 for the latest. (I've set mine to 100 posts p/page). 
It looks fantastic so far, nice work! +Subbed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


one of the magnets in the motor is self burned up and as it cooled off from use if fell out of the rest of the drum. *so my tool is broken* and im stuck working on a battery one wich is crap at cutting the scouts steal chase.


Is it just me, or does that sound so very painful?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I take your word









May I ask why does it show the X4 965 on ur sig rig if you intend to go i5? Just wondering, im curious










cuz that's what i had in my newegg box till last week and i haven't changed it yet









that H50 in the sig thing was sold like a month ago too lol


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Wow, I'm really late on this one. I could only go through the first page, then I jumped to page 9 for the latest. (I've set mine to 100 posts p/page). 
It looks fantastic so far, nice work! +Subbed.

Is it just me, or does that sound so very painful?











not _that_ tool....









and better late than never! Welcome to the work log


----------



## mrfajita

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im not sure but it fractured one guys wrist when it hung up on something once.


My dad's Milwaukee drill (corded) almost tore some guy's arm off (I think it broke his wrist and dislocated his shoulder)
It also almost broke my knee when I was using a hole saw on part of a speaker cabinet and it wasn't secured.


----------



## CAH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


It isn't just the computer, it also has to do with the internet connection. Anyone who considers my system a baby is seriously deluded.


yeah definitely more about the internet then contention, i have a 25mbps contention and my old dell laptop with a pentium M and 1gig of ram loads 100 page view just fine (every now and then it will freeze for like 2 seconds normally has to do with someone iming me while the page is loading)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

My system loads 100ppp not bad, though it could be better. 3mb internet isnt that cool with 5 pc's online...


----------



## jrgull13

I have 192k.... =\\

that can barely handle 10ppp


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

~ .6mb for us, if no system is downloading..


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


I have 192k.... =\\

that can barely handle 10ppp


I thought my daughter's 256k was bad. I feel for you bro.


----------



## jrgull13

The optimum internet package here is 1.5mb.. and that's 85$ a month WITH phone.. without phone it actually goes up 5$


----------



## PapaSmurf

1.5 is about $45 here without a phone.


----------



## jrgull13

Yea.. once we move back into a reputable area code we can get REAL DSL again. Yea DSL isn't the latest and greatest but thru Qwest we can get 10x the internet for 1/2 the cost.


----------



## CAH

i thought my old 1.3mbps from verizon was bad !(however i am one of the few that used dial up until 2007), its $90 a month here for the 25mbps (supposed to be going up to 30mbps) and family cable package, its shared between 5 constant running computers sometimes more


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CAH* 
i thought my old 1.3mbps from verizon was bad !(however i am one of the few that used dial up until 2007), its $90 a month here for the 25mbps (supposed to be going up to 30mbps) and family cable package, its shared between 5 constant running computers sometimes more

I would jizz over 25 Mbps! I only got 10! Funny thing is when I moved and got the 10Mbps i was coming up from 1.5 and thought I had struck lightning, but now that I'm used to it it's sorta like, ho-hum...I wish this file would download faster (like 50MBs in 45 sec). I know it's pathetic thinking like that.


----------



## tomclancey

You guys and your fancy connections. I'm lucky to get 1.6Mb/s tops. Paying for 5Mb/s too...


----------



## spRICE

I download at 50KB/s


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
I download at 50KB/s

I've seen mine drop to 500-600 b/s -_-


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
I've seen mine drop to 500-600 b/s -_-

That sucks for you


----------



## Striker36

at school i was getting 16kbps









at home i have no idea what im at

and how did we get from water cooling to connection speeds? lol


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
That sucks for you









Oh rub it in a little bit.. Would you like some salt


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
at school i was getting 16kbps









at home i have no idea what im at

and how did we get from water cooling to connection speeds? lol


Because the speed of your internet directly effects the speed of the water moving in your system.









Just kidding


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
at school i was getting 16kbps









at home i have no idea what im at

and how did we get from water cooling to connection speeds? lol

Gotta do something in between your updates, we could do a poll on fake or natural boobs.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
Gotta do something in between your updates, we could do a poll on fake or natural boobs.

Natural.


----------



## spRICE

**cleaning my own posts**


----------



## Rockr69

natural fakes


----------



## Striker36

oh god


----------



## Rockr69

I'm pretty sure he'd have natural ones and they'd be perfect.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Natural are the best. Some of the fake ones the nipples are pointing the wrong directions


----------



## spRICE

**cleaning my own posts**


----------



## PapaSmurf

Unsubbed.


----------



## KillerBeaz

^ =( ... if it makes anyone feel better i'm still subbed


----------



## Striker36

yea we really dont need this here.. move to OT please....


----------



## mcpetrolhead

any updates today?


----------



## Striker36

no.


----------



## mcpetrolhead




----------



## spRICE

I'm very sorry striker. It won't happen again.


----------



## Rockr69

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea we really dont need this here.. move to OT please....


Take jokes, laugh harder, live longer


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rockr69* 
Take jokes, laugh harder, live longer









That way you can do more awesome mods


----------



## Striker36

im all for jokes rocker, you have seen the rest of this thread, but i dont really need those sort of jokes here.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im all for jokes rocker you have seen the rest of this thread but i dont really need those sort of jokes here.

Wait I don't ge...
*reads rockr69's older post*
Still don't get it but that sounded kinda messed up.


----------



## iliatay

very nice your mod has made me spend 2 hours just trying to read half of it and im so sleepy this probablyy sound like im drunk. great job. i tried to mod my case today, but while trying to test one of the r4's, my finger got cut from the fan blade and now there is a giant hole on my finger. so i gave up modding and raged at my r4 and i gave it a time out and replaced it with a tricool lol. but now seeing this thread i'll try again tomorrow. happy modding


----------



## oliverw92

Guys think before you post... first my thread now this one. Your going to get yourselves infracted if you aren't careful. Thread cleaned.


----------



## Schaden

oliver to the thread rescue! salutes*


----------



## Striker36

Thanks Oliver!.

and yea. their probably wont be any work here till some time next week as i need to order a couple parts or paint before i can do much any way.


----------



## Dilyn

I had no idea what you guys were talking about until Oli got in here...
I feel left out









Go Striker go! Get some more hardware! Threaten the company's representatives if that's what it takes!


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I had no idea what you guys were talking about until Oli got in here...
I feel left out










Issue dropped


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I'm very sorry striker. It won't happen again.


Sorry was my fault, was very tired and blah last night. I really wanna just quit my job but that means no mods







. (not to mention bills)

Got yelled at for taking 5 minute water breaks when the building we're working in is 100+ degrees with humidity.


----------



## Striker36

hugs all around! i would have been right their with you guys had it been in the right section. i personaly think that the work logs section sound try an maintain _some_ of the professionalism that this forum is built on even when off topic because im waiting for materials...


----------



## jrgull13

Ordering my Tt V5 Black Edition tomorrow







I guess I can be happy about payday.


----------



## Dilyn

Picked up a CD from my library today... Thought of your lady.







YouTube- Basshunter - Russia Privjet (HQ)


----------



## Striker36

cus thats not a little sketchy or any thing.... lol thinking of that guy on that forums gf randomly in public....


----------



## Dilyn

I have my own woman


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I have my own woman









lies!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
lies!

Truths!
I have pics to prove it


----------



## Striker36

hey guys. my girl friend came over to watch some movies and stuff and i got sorta bored so i did this. and played my camera and stuff


----------



## spRICE

You did that while with your GF? And she didn't mind? Lucky guy lol


----------



## Striker36

she was waching movies on my TV and i was like 6 feet away working on work stuff and then i finished and started cleaning up my paperwork and got distracted lol

and she wants me to get good with my cam so i told her i needed a subject and she smiled and went back to her work for her research thing and watching her movie


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


she was waching movies on my TV and i was like 6 feet away working on work stuff and then i finished and started cleaning up my paperwork and got distracted lol

and she wants me to get good with my cam so i told her i needed a subject and she smiled and went back to her work for her research thing and watching her movie


And she wasn't your (photographic) subject? Where's the romance?!?!


----------



## oliverw92

Sleeving - do you really need the pwm monitor cable? If not just unsolder it inside the pump and keep it in the box it came in. If you do need it, heatshrink over the end of the connector, not just the cable







Looks better. Also heashrink them yellow and black cables on the molex!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


And she wasn't your (photographic) subject? Where's the romance?!?!


the romance left when the temps went over 95*f and my AC broke. its just TOO HOT for any one to look good enough to be happy with their pictures.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Sleeving - do you really need the pwm monitor cable? If not just unsolder it inside the pump and keep it in the box it came in. If you do need it, heatshrink over the end of the connector, not just the cable







Looks better. Also heashrink them yellow and black cables on the molex!


no but i thought it might be nice to have so i left it just in the off chance i decide to use it. your right i DO need to throw some shrink on the connector. the only reason i didnt was i was just kinda playing and i need to fix a couple things so ill probably be pulling the connector off again at least once. as for the black and yellow, im leaving them open because of how im going to be running power off off a terminal block and NOT the regular MOLEX type connectors and i would like to have that little extra to be sure i have the right wires where they need to be.


----------



## drb328

I can understand the whole 'less romance at higher temps'

Shoot high temps ruin everything from overclocks to romance to ice cream...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drb328*


I can understand the whole 'less romance at higher temps'

Shoot high temps ruin everything from overclocks to romance to ice cream...


And snowmen


----------



## Dilyn

Poor, poor Frosty


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


And snowmen



















i want ice cream now


----------



## spRICE

Just had some ice cream mixed with strawberry lemonade







Was scrumptious lol. And I say very good job on the sleeving


----------



## Striker36

spRICE said:


> Just had some ice cream mixed with strawberry lemonade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was scrumptious lol. And I say very good job on the sleeving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT]
> 
> im going to coldstone creamery after dinner with my GF tonigh


----------



## oliverw92

I just had:










+










+


----------



## Striker36

oli.... im jealous....


----------



## jrgull13

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOZE

And Coldstone is [email protected]$$. I'm glad we have one close by.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
BOOOOOOOOOOOOOZE

And Coldstone is [email protected]$$. I'm glad we have one close by.

one of my best friends is the manager and its walking distance from my house. however we are going to drive as its TOO HOT for walking....


----------



## jrgull13

Ok this isn't relative to what we're talking about, but my sister in law found it.


----------



## Striker36

i forgot to tell you guys these today







.

since so meanny of you like music as much as i do i thought you might be interested

its a charity event (100% of the proceeds) for the "It Takes a Community Foundation" with Aaron lewis of Stained and a couple guys from 3 doors down and a few others.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i forgot to tell you guys these today







.

since so meanny of you like music as much as i do i thought you might be interested

its a charity event (100% of the proceeds) for the "It Takes a Community Foundation" with Aaron lewis of Stained and a couple guys from 3 doors down and a few others.


That's awesome








And Oli what is golden syrup?


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


That's awesome








And Oli what is golden syrup?


D:

im not even going to answer, thats blasphemy right there!


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


D:

im not even going to answer, thats blasphemy right there!


But...
*looks it up on wikipedia*
Wikipedia says that golden syrup isn't very common in the US...
But it looks VERY tasty


----------



## JohnDProb

o it is, didnt realise it wasnt NA popular, i lived in africa for the last 8 years in a predominantly british euro environment, my British friends got my hooked on that stuff, i know for a fact if you look for it you will find it, you cant really describe it except its syrup and sweet..... go buy a little can/bottle and then put it on some goo vanilla icecream


----------



## spRICE

They probably have it at Safeway







I will be sure to look for it


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*












I see the drawing in the back. Are you planning to submit to MDPC?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
I see the drawing in the back. Are you planning to submit to MDPC?

nope. not in the least. this build is far from the MDPC standards of "no compromise" and would more than likely not get even a second glance by Nills and the rest of his team.

that envelope is their simply to make for a cleaner photo. that table is a HUGE mess and i haven't felt like cleaning it up so i just set the envelope their to make a nicer back drop. that and i like Nills little sketches


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
That's awesome








And Oli what is golden syrup?

Golden Syrup is like Maple Syrup or Malasis and you do have that in USA


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Golden Syrup is like Maple Syrup or Malasis and you do have that in USA


Yeah we do but golden syrup seems better







I looked for it today in one store and they didn't have it. So I will try a different store tomorrow.


----------



## JohnDProb

its similar to maple syrup (just a thought anyone else have issues spelling syrup? i can never spell it write as chrome points out every time) theres a reason i said little, but its always fun to try new stuff!


----------



## oliverw92

IT is like maple syrup, but thicker and less maple-y


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
IT is like maple syrup, but thicker and less maple-y









So like corn syrup? but more runny? I'm tempted to go try to find some, but I really don't need any more sugar in my diet


----------



## oliverw92

I have no idea what Corn Syrup is







It is mainly used in cooking, not so much just 'on stuff'.


----------



## jrgull13

corn syrup is used primarily in cooking over in the states. one of the main ingredients in soda.. like Coca Cola or Pepsi or whatever.

Well high fructose corn syrup


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I have no idea what Corn Syrup is







It is mainly used in cooking, not so much just 'on stuff'.

Over here across the pond the main source of corn syrup is Karo Syrup http://www.karosyrup.com/products.html and A.E. Staley Co., a division of Tate and Lyle makers of the Golden Syrup pictured previously. I'm betting one of their products might be similar to your Golden Syrup.

An interesting side note is that the A.E. Staley company was one of the original owners of what is now the Chicago Bears NFL Football Team.


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Over here across the pond the main source of corn syrup is Karo Syrup http://www.karosyrup.com/products.html and A.E. Staley Co., a division of Tate and Lyle makers of the Golden Syrup pictured previously. I'm betting one of their products might be similar to your Golden Syrup.

An interesting side note is that the A.E. Staley company was one of the original owners of what is now the Chicago Bears NFL Football Team.

gotta love random trivia!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
gotta love random trivia!

My ex-wife and brother-in-law tell me I'm a fount of useless knowledge. I take that as a compliment.


----------



## jrgull13

I would too!


----------



## spRICE

But the golden syrup is probably much better tasting than corn syrup, because the golden syrup is made of cane juice


----------



## jrgull13

definitely better for you health-wise. taste is probably better too. I wonder if you could make candy with that.. like peanut brittle.. mmmm


----------



## Striker36

im giving serious thought to running down to a store i KNOW has it and grabbing a small tin. but i need all the cash i can get my hands on for this project







my pay check this week was smaller than i was expecting and i have a phone bill


----------



## PapaSmurf

Darn phone bills. It's puttin' a crimp on my case mod project.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im giving serious thought to running down to a store i KNOW has it and grabbing a small tin. but i need all the cash i can get my hands on for this project







my pay check this week was smaller than i was expecting and i have a phone bill









Which store?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

striker, dont steal my mobo!!!









Tbh I dont have a problem with phone bills, only 10 euro's a month.


----------



## Striker36

so their is a HUGE dragonfly flying around my work right now and it keeps flying into my office and it only gets worse cus the thing just crash landed into my coffee......









NOT happy

im gonna go find a bucket now and catch the thing and let it outside


----------



## Dilyn

Go find an electrical fly swatter


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Go find an electrical fly swatter









nah... we are kinda having a HORRIBLE year for mosquitoes this summer. i need all the helpers i can get for fighting them. and i got a fresh coffee so im happy now.

and its already out side.... they really need to fill in that pond they made at the golf coarse across the street...


----------



## jrgull13

Mosquitoes here haven't been too bad this year, thank god. Though the crickets are going frickin bananas because of all the rain. At work I vacuumed up a bunch.. I didn't empty it yet.. going to wait til morning when they're all dead.


----------



## Enigma8750

The Dragon flies love my pool.. The also like strafing our heads while we are swimming.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


The Dragon flies love my pool.. The also like strafing our heads while we are swimming.


then if you stay out late enough the bats go nuts dont they?

the golf coarse across the street put in a water hazard a couple years ago and since then we her KILLED with bugs around here... their have been several complaints but they ignore them. but yea. we have some HUGE dragonflys around here the one i was dealing with this morning was medium sized with about a 3.5 inch wingspan i have seen them as big as 5 inches


----------



## Enigma8750

Darn.. How do you know about the bats.. The dogs start jumping up in the air at nothing it seems but every now and then i see this black bird like creature dive bombing the pool.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Darn.. How do you know about the bats.. The dogs start jumping up in the air at nothing it seems but every now and then i see this black bird like creature dive bombing the pool.

because dragonflys love small bugs and bats love big bugs so when the bigger ones are out the bats will be soon after. its been like that EVERYWHERE i have been.

i think bats are probably some of the coolest creatures out their.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Bats also love mosquitoes.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Bats also love mosquitoes.


yea but around here the mosquitoes usually start to disappear like 20 mins before the bats come out in force and the larger bugs have the night for them selves in the time between


----------



## Striker36

so as most of you now know i got a new camera a couple months ago and i LOVE it, but im struggling with some things.... (like macro type photography specifically.) some of it is me still learning how to work my camera and the rest is just me being a noob.

so that being said i was talking to my sister yesterday about that among other things. she had a few suggestions for me.

to start with she told me that grate gear doesn't make or brake a photographer. but it CAN help a new guy learn better than no gear at all.

and also she told me that i could probably make 90% of the stuff that i want (lighting and stuff like that) for pennies on the dollar of the cost of buying.

she also gave me tips and some tricks to try but ill get into that more later.

any way. the point of this seemingly irrelevant post. i finished all the stuff i had to get done by 10 and actually cleaned up my part of the work shop already so i have nothing better to do for the next 4 and a half hours. so im going to try and make some stuff to play with tonight and try and take some half way decent photos.

im going to the arts and craft store now to buy some materials. then ill start trying to make some since of what i want to do with them. and i may even make a little log some place more relevant on what im trying tonight here on OCN










wish me luck

-Striker36.


----------



## Dilyn

I've been wanting to use that one for a couple days now.
I can't wait to see what you can pull off with that camera...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


any way. the point of this seemingly irrelevant post. i finished all the stuff i had to get done by 10 and actually cleaned up my part of the work shop already so i have nothing better to do for the next 4 and a half hours. so im going to try and make some stuff to play with tonight and try and take some half way decent photos.

im going to the arts and craft store now to buy some materials. then ill start trying to make some since of what i want to do with them. and i may even make a little log some place more relevant on what im trying tonight here on OCN









wish me luck

-Striker36.


Good luck!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*












LOL. 
Bad thoughts.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*











I've been wanting to use that one for a couple days now.
I can't wait to see what you can pull off with that camera...


in due time my friend. in due time


----------



## jrgull13

Goddamnit Dilyn now your sig isn't the only thing that gives me the giggles.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


LOL. 
Bad thoughts.


The thread in which I found it was









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


in due time my friend. in due time




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *jrgull13*


Goddamnit Dilyn now your sig isn't the only thing that gives me the giggles.


orly


----------



## tomclancey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
...and also she told me that i could probably make 90% of the stuff that i want (lighting and stuff like that) for pennies on the dollar of the cost of buying.
...

Great site dedicated to anything and everything lighting:
http://strobist.blogspot.com/

He has a Lighting 101 and 102 tutorial that is just chuck full of awesome information on how to setup lighting properly, usually including multiple levels, depending on how much you are willing to spend. (I always go for the cheapo' option, looks fine and doesn't break the banks!)

And my personal favorite guide of his:
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07...to-studio.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Striker36

so i have just sent out my invisible ninja monies to get me a mother board. lets see what they come back with in a couple days


----------



## Dilyn

Ninja monies?!
Do want monies.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You'll have to fight to get it!


----------



## Striker36

i loled


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

who wants to help an Intel noob pick a processor?

right now im looking at THIS Core i7-870 at 2.93 ghz.

the price/performance looks to be as good as allot of them but how dose it compare with THIS i5-750 quad core at 2.66?

Edit: added stuff


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Well first off the 860 isnt any worse than the 870 (only difference is the multiplier). The only reason i would see in getting an 870 would if you were going for extreme overclocks (like over 5GHz).

I would recommend the 750 personally because i dont think there is enough gained from HyperThreading (it slows down single thread applications), plus HT adds more heat and costs more.


----------



## Dilyn

Isn't the 750 an overclocking badass?
I'm not into the scene when it comes to anything past a C2D though


----------



## Striker36

i just finished the single player of Starcraft 2. and OH MY GOD the end is SOO GOOD.

the last mission is a bit too easy (i played it on hard) but that last cinematic is just about perfect... i just wish this damn thing was done so i could have seen it with decent settings......


----------



## Dilyn

You know what that means!!!
Go get some monies and buy your stuffz!!!

gogogogogo
I'm timing you.


----------



## Striker36

hey. i already have the monies out and about looking for stuff to ninja for me. so dont time me time them. and SC2 was a gift from my GF for starting school soon. (i took a year off and now shes all proud of me for taking the initiative to go back or something)

but yea. i should have at least something to show this week. maybe even 2 somethings. we shall see.

it all depends on what i get done at work


----------



## Dilyn

One something is nice. Two somethings just means we're spoiled.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








One something is nice. Two somethings just means we're spoiled.

one something or two somethings all depends on if i take her on a little day trip this weekend...


----------



## Striker36

i have been thinking about my PSU situation.

i currently have a half sleeved TX950 that is just a mass of wires. and im not sure how i feel about finding ways to hide all those wires as i dont want to cut them (resale value)

SO heres what im thinking.

why not get one of THESE and call it a day?

im almost positive that i should be all set with 850 wats as im only going to be running a couple HDDs (no more than 3), 2 GTX470s (eventually only going to start with one), the P55 mobo, an i5-750, and a few fans/waterpump

(and possibly a sound card)

can any of you foresee a power problem with this?


----------



## Mikezilla

Those AX850's are beasts. It'd be enough for what you need imo.


----------



## PapaSmurf

With the bump out on the side panel of the Scout it shouldn't be that difficult to put all of the wires behind the motherboard with zip ties or some p clips.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


With the bump out on the side panel of the Scout it shouldn't be that difficult to put all of the wires behind the motherboard with zip ties or some p clips.


i know i can do it..... i just dont want to







i have some plans for stuff back their that would be MUCH easier with a modular PSU and hand made cables..... i think ill do it.

not right away but soon ish.

(that was me second thing XD)


----------



## Enigma8750

I have the Corsair HX 1000 and I love it but I think that 850 will be great for your build and having a modular PSU will definitely help with wire Management..


----------



## thx1138

lol is this a build log? Well from what I saw it looks good, keep up the good work. You guys crack me up.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


lol is this a build log? Well from what I saw it looks good, keep up the good work. You guys crack me up.


it was supposed to be... but it kinda took on a life of its own


----------



## Enigma8750

You need a current picture to keep things interesting..


----------



## Striker36

i havent touched it since i got the rad in their XD


----------



## Dilyn

Corsair's new AX line is sex to my eyes









Should be good enough... Those Corsair's can take a beating, so you should be fine.
That will als make the PSU light years easier to sleeve!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Corsair's new AX line is sex to my eyes









Should be good enough... Those Corsair's can take a beating, so you should be fine.
That will als make the PSU light years easier to sleeve!


i agree.

and the sleving was the main thought for me even looking as this TX is a bear to sleeve and im only doing like 2 or 3 wires a day between work and home life. so i think that maby i can get a 100% modular one and then make my wires to fit to get rid of the excess and stuff.

i think im going to need to find 200 bucks real quick.... and then another few hundred for the rest of my stuff


----------



## Dilyn

I know the feeling. I'm trying to save up for my next project as well, and that one won't be starting for another couple months


----------



## [Adz]

Woo, you got to 1000 posts in this thread


----------



## Striker36

my monies have returned.

but they hit a little snag. as none of them actually know how to drive they crashed their car some where in New Jersey. things get a little confusing their as they all have a different story as to what happened, but what i know for sure is Bassy's mother board is still at Bassy's because the moneys instead raided the New Egg warehouse and grabbed me the same one









now im going to put them all back in their cages and take some pictures


----------



## Dilyn

Is it bad if I found that a little TOO funny?









Also, TFB sprang to mind when you said New Jersey.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Is it bad if I found that a little TOO funny?









Also, TFB sprang to mind when you said New Jersey.


no the first part isnt bad (but im a bit sleepy so i may have no real idea XD)

and lets leave him in OT please







trolls should be trolls in the designated troll area


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Wait, I thought the monkeys tried to steal it... My rabbit was so excited today, like it slaughtered all the monkeys... Strange, dont know what he did instead, might have to ask mother rabbit...


----------



## Striker36

photo bomb incoming! (read uploading like 40 pictures)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats a lot lol...


----------



## Dilyn

The 'like' in that sentence makes me think that this is over exaggerated.
I will be counting your pictures.


----------



## Striker36

so my monkeys are back in their cages and i took a few pictures.

i came home to this!








some how they seem to have managed to pack JUST like the newegg people.








that or they stole the box off the outbound shelf or something. silly monkeys...

OOOOHHHhhhhh pretty box



































lets see whats in it!








a manual and a CD(drivers?). now whats under it?









A P55 FTW 200!















and lots of stuff under it too! sweet

















it has 6 SATA cables, and expantion slot USB(2)/FireWire thing, 2 3 way SLI bridges and a looog 2SLI bridge, some 4pin MOLEX to SATA power adapter things, an I/0 plate, and lastly a remote (but attached by wires) power/reset/c-mos button thingy (picture to follow)

wow... that must be why the box was so heavy...



























HOLY CRAPPY PICTURE BATMAN!









but i think this one makes up for it







i hope

and here is that remote PCB and some other features i thought were cool








it has power and reset and C-Moss reset buttons and 4 jumpers to turn off the individual PCI-E slots as well as a Post code display and 3 switches for voltage regs or something (not too sure didnt look that closely)









yep... thats 2 8 pin power connectors for your CPU. power problems? i think not







(heat maybe thought)









i really like where they put the CPU fan header on this. it will make it easy to hide the PWM wire on my pump









and mounting holes for both Socket 1156 (this board) AND 775 coolers. that i think is really cool. simply because it shows that EVGA is not one of those companies that wants you to have to change ALL your stuff with a new motherboard *COUGH* Intel always changing socket layouts *COUGH*

and a last min picture that i couldent wait to set up.








i just needed to see how good the water block looked on the board.... its sexy.... almost looks like they planned that









sadly every thing is back in its box and sitting on the table in my room now till i get more stuff or have time to cut some holes. but i thought i should show you guys what i have to play with now









as always. Questions, comments, suggestions, welcomed

-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 








Thats a lot lol...









yup









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
The 'like' in that sentence makes me think that this is over exaggerated.
I will be counting your pictures.

i shot 46 photos. most of them of the same few things. so i could pick the best of them and post them.

and i think their are 16 in the post for you lazy people


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

darn, that board is so hot








I have that stuff too, the small pcb with switches etc. The 3 voltage switches are to increase a few settings with .1 volts








Must be really cool for overclocking


----------



## bennieboi6969

OMG that is sxc as aye shame its not mine lol


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 










Favorite picture.
And ya there are sixteen. I was promised fourty, but I guess I can let this one slide








Board looks sexy with that water block bro.
Also, those coolers are BEAST. Your board will have a tough time overheating


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Favorite picture.
And ya there are sixteen. I was promised fourty, but I guess I can let this one slide








Board looks sexy with that water block bro.
Also, those coolers are BEAST. Your board will have a tough time overheating









mine too. its actually my wallpaper ATM lol

i never promised you any thing. just said i was uploading "like 40" not that you would get 40









and i hope it dosent overheat that would make me







then







but the P55 is known for being a cool board (and SEXY) so i think i should be fine


----------



## Chunkylad

Stole my mobo!!!


----------



## gwpjr

Time to change your Sig?


----------



## [Adz]

That looks freaking awesome.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunkylad*


Stole my mobo!!!










so THATS where the monkeys got it from.....









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gwpjr*


Time to change your Sig?


it would seem so. ill get to it when i get to it....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


That looks freaking awesome.


i agree... thats why i got one


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so THATS where the monkeys got it from.....









it would seem so. ill get to it when i get to it....

i agree... thats why i got one










Haha, well played. 
Now I just need to get some monkehs and your address.


----------



## Striker36

so i stuck my waterblock on the board semi pertinently (back plate and bolts) last night. its really solid. i like it... just wish i had a real processor to stick it on as im afraid to tighten it more than a couple threads on the plastic pin cover thats their right now....

ill get some pics tonight.


----------



## Striker36

the current state of affairs.

its sitting on its tray being used to plan some cuts im going to be making for cable management in the next couple days.

i know its a terable shot. just thought i would post it cuz that waterblock looks like it was made specifically for that board.


----------



## Dilyn

I can barely make out the water block








Needs moar light and moar angle.

But from what I can see, it's a very perty block and an amazingly well cooled board. You will have no problems making that i5 beg for mercy


----------



## Striker36

yea i know its a crap picture. its just a quick "i should click real quick to show OCN: pic







ill fix it soon


----------



## Striker36

fixed.


----------



## Dilyn

Good boy









SEE! Look at that sex. It's amazing.


----------



## [Adz]

Black and gold... Sex on silicon


----------



## Striker36

thats only cus my white balance was off... their isint really any thing gold about it...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thats only cus my white balance was off... their isint really any thing gold about it...










:'(


----------



## thx1138

Nice! Intel always gets the sexiest boards, particularly evga. If I ever go intel it will be for the awesome mobo's.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

There are a lot amd boards that look awesome, though if only evga made one...


----------



## jrgull13

ASUS Crosshair III and IV look pretty sweet imo

And the Rampage, but that's an Intel board.

Though the P55 is pretty hot.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrgull13* 
Though the P55 is pretty hot.

Not true, you can run the chipset chip without a heatsink on it. Thats because it doesnt handle anything extreme like the memory or the PCI-e lanes.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
Not true, you can run the chipset chip without a heatsink on it. Thats because it doesnt handle anything extreme like the memory or the PCI-e lanes.

I think he was talking about looks


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
Not true, you can run the chipset chip without a heatsink on it. Thats because it doesnt handle anything extreme like the memory or the PCI-e lanes.

He's talking about the looks








It looks pretty hot indeed, I've got one too and I can say that I bought it for the looks only..









[edit]Ninja'd


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Ahhh. My bad, I didnt get much sleep last night.


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
Ahhh. My bad, I didnt get much sleep last night.

haha yea, no probs, been looking really hard at a P55 for my next build, but by the time I get to that there'll be new stuff out I'm sure.


----------



## Striker36

i just canceled my order for a proc and RAM but its ok cus i spent a couple more bucks and ordered an EVGA GTX 470 kinda like THIS ONE


----------



## Dilyn

But now you won't be able to turn on your PC


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








But now you won't be able to turn on your PC









I agree with this statement, drool and everything


----------



## Striker36

no i wont be able to turn it on. BUT with the other order i had in i wouldn't be able to see any thing so it works out to be the same thing







lol


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:



no i wont be able to turn it on. BUT with the other order i had in i wouldn't be able to see any thing so it works out to be the same thing lol


Who needs to turn it on to oogle at it?

Anyone wanna spot me some cash for crossfire Ares?

Screw the video card, I just wanna say I bought one two that come in a briefcase.

Wait nvm.. need a motherboard that can actually handle that much....







My poor little 939


----------



## Striker36

i took my motherboard tray to work today









cutting some cable management holes and then going home to another box as my GTX 480 is "OUT FOR DELIVERY".

now i just need a paycheck and a half and im done for components and a waterblock









so ill probably have an update at some point tonight


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I cant wait Striker


----------



## Dilyn

That is all I can say.


----------



## Striker36

i got a box


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

With an other box inside? And inside of that box foam?


----------



## Striker36

*not an update*

just come pictures i took real fast when i got home. im not feeling too grate so i just took some pictures to show you guys where things stand now as i didnt have a chance at work to do any thing to my motherboard tray and im just not up to moding tonight

















front









back + horrid flash...XD

seems to be all together and not damaged (i removed the plastic because it was too shiney for pictures)









i got a bumper sticker

















driver disk a users manual, a getting started pamphlet, a bumper sticker, and an HDMI cord with the minny end (gonna need that







)









they really like putting their logo on stuff.... silly EVGA

















typical packaging. comes with a DVI-VGA converter (who needs those?







(i do







))









its a Fermi.... what else should i expect but a warning about heat

















oooohhhh black PCB









wont be needing that cooler for long







(i hope)









looks gooood









its got some smudges but i think those will come off with some alcohol









on P55 for a sec to check tolerances


















some one was thinking about video cards when they designed those SATA ports

















nice.... that will be a perfect bend when the plumbing is done. (not going to use the blue tubing BriSleep is just the man and sent it to me when i bought the compression fittings from him. THANKS AGAIN!).

thats all i have for now. im going to take a LOOOOOOOOOONNNNGGGGG hot shower and then crash out on the couch with some soup and maybe a girl friend is she feels up to coming over.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
With an other box inside? And inside of that box foam?

a box full of foam penuts and another box with some paper and another cardboard box in it with a bag in it with a weird looking black thing with a bunch of bumps on the top of it in it.

oh the joys of packaging


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I love EVGA








Thats an awesome card Striker









@ lol at the packaging, I just love to remove stuff like that just to find 3 fans... Really a waste of money but who cares...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I got a box today. Not as nice as yours though. Only a hard drive, but it's a VERY fast one. New Samsung F4 320gig.


----------



## Dilyn

You're going all out EVGA aren't you








EVGA's stuff is more expensive than others, but I find that it is excellent quality and works hella great!

Wait so you plan on water cooling the card as well?


----------



## Striker36

@ Bassi
i just love the feeling of new stuff, and if its in a box its almost like Christmas!

@ Papa
i would LOVE one of those.... but alas its a bit out of my price range. that being said im trying to make a 40 gig fit in some place..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
You're going all out EVGA aren't you








EVGA's stuff is more expensive than others, but I find that it is excellent quality and works hella great!

Wait so you plan on water cooling the card as well?

i guess at this point i may as well lol. i like their stuff and the customer service it top notch

usually you would be correct. but newegg owed me some money from another project (work related) so that off set the cost. and i agree!

yep. always was planing to







i just need some cash to order the block. and that one is NOT going on till i know the card works as it should.

its naptime. Ji cant come over tonight so im going to bed early


----------



## Dilyn

Enjoy your rest and hope you feel better mate


----------



## PapaSmurf

$45 shipped from E-Wiz.

Full disk benchmark










Short Stroked to 100 gigs for the OS.










Those benches are on my old GA-965P-DS3 which uses an older ICH-8 controller. It might get even faster when I put it in the EP45-DS3P with the ICH-10R controller later this week. I am so tempted to get another one and raid them.


----------



## jrgull13

I'm tempted to buy one just for normal usage.. i'm still using a 6 year old 160gb Barracuda...


----------



## PapaSmurf

I would hate to see an HDTune Bench on that thing.


----------



## jrgull13

if it wouldn't take me a week to DL the program i'd do it and make everyone weep.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
$45 shipped from E-Wiz.

Why are those so cheap? Newegg is only $42, and that's in the price range of most 160gb HDDs.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I have no idea why they are so cheap. I just know that I love this thing so far.

And it's actually $50.27 from Newegg by the time you add in Shipping. $5.28 cheaper from E-Wiz with their free shipping and they pack their hard drives a LOT better than Newegg does.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I have no idea why they are so cheap. I just know that I love this thing so far.

And it's actually $50.27 from Newegg by the time you add in Shipping. $5.28 cheaper from E-Wiz with their free shipping and they pack their hard drives a LOT better than Newegg does.

But it takes around 8 days for eWiz's free shipping to hit the east coast.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Only took 3 days for it to get from Miami, FL to Rockford, IL for mine.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Only took 3 days for it to get from Miami, FL to Rockford, IL for mine.

Ah, see, my item shipped from Cali. I didn't know they were in Florida too. That changes thing. Except no matter what, I get Newegg packages next day. But 3 days wouldn't be too shabby.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If it comes out of TN I can normally get Newegg in 2 days. For me it was more important to save the $5 than get it a day earlier as my other hard drive is still working.


----------



## jrgull13

Usually takes the full 3 days for me to get Newegg stuff, whether it comes from CA or TN.. this last order took 4 days, I should whine about it on my product review like some people do.


----------



## Dilyn

It takes about two days to get to the UPS processing facility DOWN THE STREET








Then I have to wait till the following day to get it, because they don't allow for pickups.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It takes about two days to get to the UPS processing facility DOWN THE STREET








Then I have to wait till the following day to get it, because they don't allow for pickups.

I know the feeling. I can see the UPS center from my bedroom window. The worst is when it arrives on Friday of a 3 day weekend (Memorial Day, Labor Day, etc.) after the delivery trucks leave and you have to wait until Tuesday to get the package.


----------



## jrgull13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I know the feeling. I can see the UPS center from my bedroom window. The worst is when it arrives on Friday of a 3 day weekend (Memorial Day, Labor Day, etc.) after the delivery trucks leave and you have to wait until Tuesday to get the package.

When I used to live in Red Wing, MN I could pick up my packages.. weird.


----------



## Striker36

the UPS place is across the highway from my GFs house over here (i could hit it with a paint ball gun if i wanted too) and i cant pick up their either... it sucks when you see "arrival scan NASHUA" i worked their over a holiday season a couple years ago too so i know EXACTLY where my box is when i see that lol... it sucks waiting till monday what that happens at 11 on friday night


----------



## Striker36

i get paid today so im planing to order the rest of my components monday (ram and proc) but im having trouble deciding on ram.

i keep coming back to the Mushkin Enhanced Blackline s but im not sure about them as i have never delt with them. but i hear nothing but good....

but i also like these Patriot Viper IIs

so i guess im wondering if the extra money is worth any thing but a different heat spreader (looks are important in this build remember) or is it better ram, and im also looking for opinions on them, and possibly other options. (no OCZ please.... never had a stick from them last more than 8 months.)

fyi: im getting an i5-750 for the CPU

little help please?


----------



## Mikezilla

I'd love to pie you.


----------



## Dilyn

My friend is a fan of the Blacklines and has nothing but good things to say about them.
I've never heard anything about the Viper II's, so I can't really comment, but you cannot go wrong with the Blacklines mate









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
I'd love to pie you.









I sat for five minutes contemplating what he was saying before I realized it was 'paid'







.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
I'd love to pie you.



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
My friend is a fan of the Blacklines and has nothing but good things to say about them.
I've never heard anything about the Viper II's, so I can't really comment, but you cannot go wrong with the Blacklines mate









I sat for five minutes contemplating what he was saying before I realized it was 'paid'







.

thats the way im leaning as well..... but only cuz they are cheaper.

and i hate the auto-correct feature some times







my spelling has never been that grate though so i need some kinda help when i cant have some one proof read every thing for me...

and i fixed if for those that are lost by this so


----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## Dilyn

Asked the RAM section for advice on it? I don't know much about DDR3.
Also, expensive does not always mean higher quality. Sure those Corsair Dominators may LOOK nice, but those G.SKILL sticks perform much better (completely unrelated example







).

I've noticed your issues with spelling. It's hard to not go Spelling Nazi all over you here!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









Asked the RAM section for advice on it? I don't know much about DDR3.
Also, expensive does not always mean higher quality. Sure those Corsair Dominators may LOOK nice, but those G.SKILL sticks perform much better (completely unrelated example







).

I've noticed your issues with spelling. It's hard to not go Spelling Nazi all over you here!









please dont







i already have my GF rage over it sometimes but apparently im getting better... i dont really know though


----------



## oliverw92

I'm


----------



## Dilyn

Naaaah I'll keep the inner Spelling Nazi chained down for you mate








What's really annoying is when people have horrible spelling and grammar on PURPOSE. My friend does that on Facebook, and his excuse is because 'This isn't school, who cares'.
So I troll him about it every time I ever see a post like that. He's gotten better at being grammatically correct, but he still has issues.


----------



## jrgull13

hehe i have to read some of your posts a couple of times sometimes.

I don't have experience with ddr3 or ddr2 (heh) but the Patriots I have in my 939 rig have lasted 5+ years.. granted I've never overclocked them.. yet.

Mushkin also makes very good memory, so either way I don't think you could go wrong. G.Skill makes some good stuff too.


----------



## Dilyn

Oh man those G.SKILL Flares are just


----------



## Striker36

so ill probably have an update late today or at some point tomorrow. but fitst its time to move the airplane out of the garage and over to the airport







so il be doing that for most of the day!









ill take lots of pictures

edit. the wings. not the whole thing. dad and some of his friends did that yesterday


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 

ill take lots of pictures


----------



## Striker36

so their was a change of plans. the wings are actually here at home now and not at the airport like we were planing on. dad decided that he wanted to redo some things he wasn't happy with in/on them so they are here and we are going to pull new wiring for the lights and electronics. but i have a couple pictures of them any way.

and im going to go work on the motherboard tray now.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

good luck striker


----------



## Striker36

i know i never got arround to updating but their is a reason for that







and it will be worth it in the end.

on another note. i just ordered my proc and i caved ans spent the extra cash on 2x2gig Dominators..... they just look SO GOOD.

these ones.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I love that ram


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 









I love that ram









i havent used it but every thing i read is good so i decided to give it a shot even if they are an extra 3 bucks









maybe ill grab 2 more in a couple weeks


----------



## Dilyn

But the Blacklines are awesome...









Just noticed that this thread went two days without a post.
I am disappoint.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i know i never got arround to updating but their is a reason for that







and it will be worth it in the end.

on another note. i just ordered my proc and i caved ans spent the extra cash on 2x2gig Dominators..... they just look SO GOOD.

these ones.

Any set of Dominators is enough to make a hardware nerd accidentally in his underwear.


----------



## Striker36

so i finally decided how to make my rez


----------



## Striker36

oh and QC is making me sad this week..... wth jeph...


----------



## Dilyn

QC









WAIT RES?!

Details. Now.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


QC









WAIT RES?!

Details. Now.


you didnt know i was making my own res as im a cheap prick and dont want to buy stuff that i can make?

well im saving a couple small updates (this weekend) for one big one. it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Dilyn

No I knew that. You just said that you know how you'll be making your res... And I wasn't aware that you changed your mind on how you were going to do it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


No I knew that. You just said that you know how you'll be making your res... And I wasn't aware that you changed your mind on how you were going to do it.


i never actually made up my mind lol. i have like 7 2 inch ling chunks of pipe with different things going on from the last 2 days. (probably gonna get thrown away as most of them suck...







but this last one that i came up with today at lunch (one of those now why the hell didnt i think of this before!? moments) seems to be working out pretty well so im going to run with it. and im working on a mounting solution to get it in the case right now.


----------



## Dilyn

I cannot wait for these updates now


----------



## spRICE

What is QC?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

http://questionablecontent.net/

It is a very popular webcomic. And i certainly agree this hasnt been the most inspiring week.


----------



## Dilyn

Dora is making me a very sad panda right now


----------



## Striker36

i want pint-size to fix every thing now...


----------



## Razor064

Great Project so far, it went straight to my favourites bar


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razor064*


Great Project so far, it went straight to my favourites bar










thanks a bunch! its been a ton of fun.

update?









lol no









but i finished the plugs for the res today


----------



## Dilyn

I demand updates!

Make it a good one. I have to go to school on Tuesday (first day wooooo [/sarcasm]) and so I want something happy before I have to go and suffer.


----------



## Striker36

soon. things are lost in the mail.... but if they show up ill have a grate one. if not it will be kinda meh


----------



## Striker36

UPS lost my box... -.- on the phone with newegg now....


----------



## jrgull13

Wow. Win for UPS. That's happened to me several time, that's why I prefer to ship via USPS if the shipping rate isn't ridiculously higher than UPS. I've never had a problem with USPS, but the bigger the item gets with them, usually the shipping cost skyrockets.


----------



## Striker36

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820167023.......


----------



## Striker36

because UPS lost my box they are paying newegg for the contents for me







and because of the inconvenience newegg is going to cover the shopping on my next order.

so because im getting free shipping im spending more money







i decided i want an 850 AX so i will be getting one next week when THIS box shows up. and this its not the best but its in my spending limet. so it will be mine.


----------



## Dilyn

Good on UPS for doing that. If they didn't, I would've nerd raged their sorting facilities


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








Good on UPS for doing that. If they didn't, I would've nerd raged their sorting facilities









its funny what a layer can get companies to agree to. lol i had the one im friends with here at work call and talk at them in legalese for a few mins









(this was me the whole time =>







)

but yea. ill update soon. that missing box kinda throws a wrench in the planned surprise though









oh well.


----------



## LokSupguller

Wow, that EVGA set-up looks awesome! I really love the LGA775 and 1156 compatibility. When I get an i5 set-up I'm going to have to mod my waterblock so it fits








The GTX470 looks hot! Black PCB, noice. This is one of the reasons why its awesome! I despise Gigabyte's blue PCB, its really lame.

Keep up with the good work! Am looking forward for more updates.









SEND THE MONKEYS OUT TO FETCH SOMETHING BACK


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly* 
Wow, that EVGA set-up looks awesome! I really love the LGA775 and 1156 compatibility. When I get an i5 set-up I'm going to have to mod my waterblock so it fits








The GTX470 looks hot! Black PCB, noice. This is one of the reasons why its awesome! I despise Gigabyte's blue PCB, its really lame.

Keep up with the good work! Am looking forward for more updates.









SEND THE MONKEYS OUT TO FETCH SOMETHING BACK

i agree. the EVGA stuff looks SEXY. thats why im willing to pay a little more for it. and the warranty helps too.

i have another one comming in the next week or two







. i just dont like gigabyte.... never had a good product from them.....

thanks. ill be getting back to work soon. i had some life stuff come up that took me away from most things for a few days... but things are stabling and getting sorted out.

but yea. my replacement box from the egg is due to show up tomarrow with my new PSU and CPU and Ram. but i may send out the monkies for some other stuff again soon XD

sorry for the lack of updates...







havent been home much the last couple weeks...


----------



## Dilyn

Gigabyte









I don't want to see anyone give any updates on their build logs. Seeing people doing awesome stuff is terrible when I'm trying so hard to get my own project finalized


----------



## Striker36

a box just showed up at work. it has most of the rest of my parts.







i may have a running computer tonight if i can get to the sore on my way home for an optical drive (clearance sale at my local best buy has them for like 8 bucks)

oh and on an unrelated note.

last week QC made me sad. but today made it all better.







and i want a pintsize.... just sayin...


----------



## Dilyn

Need to read QC now then. 
I love Dora's purple hair. I'm a sucker for colored hair









Pics asap. GOGOGOGOGO.


----------



## Striker36

my stuff is here.







i need to head to the store though but i will have pictures of stuff some time tonight. probably none that good though as im planning on going out again tonight as i have most nights for the last couple weeks...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Cant wait for updatezz


----------



## Striker36

i have my optical drive and win 7 home premium in my car right now







ill update for sure monday







i promise.

even if its just a couple pictures of it sitting on my table lol


----------



## spRICE

Naow!!!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

MONDAY!?!?! Thats more than 48 hours away


----------



## Dilyn

Don't remind me. I want my weekend to last forever.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Naow!!!


no

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


MONDAY!?!?! Thats more than 48 hours away










yes. and i will be away for the weekend so tough









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Don't remind me. I want my weekend to last forever.


you and me both... im going to visit my gf at school and bring her the rest of her stuff


----------



## drb328

2 days is too long to wait

I CANT WAIT 2 DAYS! A.D.D DOESNT ALLOW IT!!


----------



## maxik

nice log man.
subd


----------



## Striker36

thanks Maxik


----------



## Dilyn

Well, enjoy your weekend mate. Have fun.


----------



## drb328

play safe


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drb328*


play safe










always..


----------



## Striker36

haven't touched this thing in a couple weeks (explanation to come) but here are some pictures for you.

i got sick and tired of waiting for batteries to charge. so i got this

















and then this stuff came in









proc in the socket

























and dominators in the ram slots









yes thats a stock cooler on the processor... my rez didn't quite work out the way i had intended and cracked up the full length of the side.... so im just going to wait on that till i can get a good one (EK 150?







)

i also have an AX 850 sitting next to me but that is going to stay in its box for a while. as i have life things to deal with atm.

*
explanation for lack of update.*

2 weeks ago on Sunday night 1 of my friends was headed home from a concert when the got hit by a drunk driver that ran a red light wile he was going through an intersection 4 blocks from his house. so i have spent the last few days between work, bed, and the hospital where he is in the ICU with a broken back, 4 broken ribs, and a broken led as well as numerous cuts and bruises and some internal injuries.

sorry about the lack of work... but life comes first. i hope you understand.

-Striker36


----------



## drb328

With that kind of update. its ok that you havent updated or worked on this project in a while

Give him the best, and speedy recovery <3


----------



## [Adz]

Wow man, that's the second case mod I've heard is being delayed by an accident in 2 days.
Glad it wasn't fatal.
Take all the time you need, I think I speak for all of us in wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## Enigma8750

I Love that build you have.. Awesome parts.. Can't wait for the project to be done and then again. You on the other hand you will wonder what to do when it's all over.. Another project that's for sure.


----------



## Enigma8750

We need custom Windows for the Cooler Master Storm Scout.. that would be a great way for extra Money..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I Love that build you have.. Awesome parts.. Can't wait for the project to be done and then again. You on the other hand you will wonder what to do when it's all over.. Another project that's for sure.

i have an idea that i have been kicking around for a couple months now that i think i might plan out at the verry least. its a scratch build and iw will be ALLOT of work but i like challenges though ill probably need to use this hardware...


----------



## Thedark1337

>.> Wow









OT: Nice updates you got there bud, sucks the radiator broke though


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
haven't touched this thing in a couple weeks (explanation to come) but here are some pictures for you.

i got sick and tired of waiting for batteries to charge. so i got this









and dominators in the ram slots









yes thats a stock cooler on the processor... my rez didn't quite work out the way i had intended and cracked up the full length of the side.... so im just going to wait on that till i can get a good one (EK 150?







)

i also have an AX 850 sitting next to me but that is going to stay in its box for a while. as i have life things to deal with atm.

*
explanation for lack of update.*

2 weeks ago on Sunday night 1 of my friends was headed home from a concert when the got hit by a drunk driver that ran a red light wile he was going through an intersection 4 blocks from his house. so i have spent the last few days between work, bed, and the hospital where he is in the ICU with a broken back, 4 broken ribs, and a broken led as well as numerous cuts and bruises and some internal injuries.

sorry about the lack of work... but life comes first. i hope you understand.

-Striker36

At first I was like








Then I was like








Then I was like DOS PICS
Then I was like ...
Then I was like :|
And then...

















From bad to worse.
I hope for a speedy recovery for your friend. Drunk drivers disgust me.

All sadness aside, those pics look well done and the rig looks sexy








Should be proud of yourself.


----------



## Striker36

well i have the components all stuck together



























it posts ok but im still waiting on another video card to actually start installing every thing.

as for the case side of things.

its going to work with me Monday where it till be getting a couple coats of paint between things and then riveted back together.

progress is being made









more to some some time soon i hope


----------



## spRICE

Yay for progress!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks sweet striker


----------



## Striker36

Bassi are you going SLI on your black and white build?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Not yet striker, I would love to but dont have the funds right now.
Better said, I dont even have time to work on it right now, its a shame


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Not yet striker, I would love to but dont have the funds right now.
Better said, I dont even have time to work on it right now, its a shame










ahh thats too bad... i understand that though...

im just trying to figure out what slots i should be using for maximum epicity..

im just getting conflicting info from a few directions...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
ahh thats too bad... i understand that though...

im just trying to figure out what slots i should be using for maximum epicity..

im just getting conflicting info from a few directions...

For the temperature and looks I would use the first and third slot. Not sure what it'll do in sli that wai though.
And on a side note, my board has 3 slots in stead of 4


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
For the temperature and looks I would use the first and third slot. Not sure what it'll do in sli that wai though.
And on a side note, my board has 3 slots in stead of 4









thats what i was thinking... 1-3 (top down) but im not sure if i will be getting x16-x8 or x16-x4.... i should really dig out the manual


----------



## Striker36

i need some suggestions for an SSD... i would like it as an OS drive so it docent need to be big.

edit. im looking at the 64gig Crucial C300s.. but i have no idea what im supposed to be looking for lol


----------



## spRICE

Get one with a sandforce controller because they have great write times. Both write and read speeds should be over 200MB/s.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Unless your mobo supports sata 3, there isnt much reason to get the c300. I decided on the 60GB Mushkin Enhanced Callisto Deluxe, and i have absolutely no regrets. It's speed is on the edge of insanity. Windows 7 finishes loading as soon as the swirly windows logo joins together.







:


----------



## Crimson0

Sub'd. I can't wait to steal see this rig when it's finished.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crimson0*


Sub'd. I can't wait to steal see this rig when it's finished.


bout time you show up here.







been waiting on a comment from you









i know this joker IRL and will be helping him out with a build when he gets back to civilization









but on another note. i think ill be getting one of THESE next week


----------



## Dilyn

It's so perty









As someone earlier said, don't go with the C300 unless you've got SATA III.
Personally, I'm going with an OCZ Vertex 2 60GB drive. I can fit all of my programs and Win7 on it with a nice bit of free space on it. But any Sandforce controller SSD will work nicely (such as the Mushkin Callisto, as someone else mentioned).


----------



## Ellis

Whaaaaaaahooooo.
I've just read through every single post in this thread








It's an epic mod so far, and I will be following it till the end









I'm sorry to hear about your friend though








Obviously I wish him a speed recovery. I find it horrible how people can take no responsibility for other people's welfare and drive around like that


----------



## Striker36

hey guys.... first post from the reactor


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey guys.... first post from the reactor



















PICS. Benchies. NAO


----------



## Striker36

give me links to the free ones you want and ill run them when i get things sorted out pictures i have... just not done yet


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hey guys.... first post from the reactor










What?! No pics


----------



## Dilyn

Go get wPrime, CPUz, and Core Temp. I demand proofs and times.


----------



## Striker36

Heaven and 3Dmark 06 work for you guys for now?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Heaven and 3Dmark 06 work for you guys for now?


I'd love to see Heaven running on that


----------



## Striker36

o.0 not sure what to make of that.....

something dosent seem quite right here


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*










o.0 not sure what to make of that.....

something dosent seem quite right here


Am I being silly?
I'd say it seems right, apart from the min FPS being low, but that happens...


----------



## Striker36

its probably just that im running a couple things in the background... idk.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


its probably just that im running a couple things in the background... idk.


Now I come to think about it, it's only 1280x1024... For some reason I was thinking that it's more stressful than it is.
Try again with nothing else running?

Anyway, we need pics! Lotsa pics!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Anyway, we need pics! Lotsa pics!


This.
What kind of build log maker denies the followers pics


----------



## Striker36

im getting there just hold on


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im getting there just hold on


Good good


----------



## Striker36

all the default settings. with Afterburner and IE running in the back


----------



## Striker36

just chilin on the counter being awesome


----------



## Dilyn

That cooler is blasphemy


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That cooler is blasphemy










yea i know... im still waiting on a couple parts that are on backorder it will be off ASAP though


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


That cooler is blasphemy










I'd agree, until 2 weeks ago. It's handy for no-case/temp testing - much easier than fitting a real cooler and still does the job decently enough.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea i know... im still waiting on a couple parts that are on backorder it will be off ASAP though


There better be pics IMMEDIATELY then









Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I'd agree, until 2 weeks ago. It's handy for no-case/temp testing - much easier than fitting a real cooler and still does the job decently enough.


But it does not fit with this project!!!!


----------



## Striker36

i needed to clear out of the kitchen so i took her pack to my room







shes all comfortable on my speaker running bridged from my old P4 system (that i have been using when not on my netbook since my lappy got stolen) for internets.

yes... i play wow... get over it...


----------



## Dilyn

I do not think that you have nearly enough stuff going on in that picture.


----------



## Striker36

its not that bad... just my netbook and 2 computers... and a TV... and a moniter... and a turn table... and the rest of that hi-fi stack... and a speaker... and my camera... and my soup... and like 10% of my LPs


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its not that bad... just my netbook and 2 computers... and a TV... and a moniter... and a turn table... and the rest of that hi-fi stack... and a speaker... and my camera... and my soup... and like 10% of my LPs

Posted: 32 minutes ago
Lasted edited by Striker36: 22 Minutes ago at 05:38 AM

...How many times did you edit to add stuff?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks awesome striker, and I love your cpu cooler


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Posted: 32 minutes ago
Lasted edited by Striker36: 22 Minutes ago at 05:38 AM

...How many times did you edit to add stuff?









i actually took stuff out lol. i hit 3 instead of 2 for computers


----------



## oliverw92

Lovely stuff, Striker!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Lovely stuff, Striker!

thank you







im really liking it so far


----------



## Ellis

Looks great








Hadn't you decided to only get one 470 for the moment though?
Or am I missing something


----------



## Striker36

i was thinking that i would only get one when i was planing to water cool them as my rad will have enough trouble with just my i5. but then i decided to say screw it and leave the cards on air to allow for a more intense OC on the CPU and go SLI on the cards. it ended up costing me a little more but its a decision im happy with.

like every thing in the project so far my plans have changed like 5 times XD


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i was thinking that i would only get one when i was planing to water cool them as my rad will have enough trouble with just my i5. but then i decided to say screw it and leave the cards on air to allow for a more intense OC on the CPU and go SLI on the cards. it ended up costing me a little more but its a decision im happy with.

like every thing in the project so far my plans have changed like 5 times XD









Haha, nice.
470 SLI though... Omn nom nom.

You'll get better performance this way though, just not better GPU temps...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Haha, nice.
470 SLI though... Omn nom nom.

You'll get better performance this way though, just not better GPU temps...
















yea.... im still going to clock as far as i can with comfortable temps... as of right now im at like 750mhz core at stock volts on both cards and they are idling at like 55ish and hitting mid 80s on load (heaven being load) i think but this is just off the top of my head from last night using Afterburner.

i might try the EVGA overclock utility tonight just to see how they compare


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea.... im still going to clock as far as i can with comfortable temps... as of right now im at like 750mhz core at stock volts on both cards and they are idling at like 55ish and hitting mid 80s on load (heaven being load) i think but this is just off the top of my head from last night using Afterburner.

i might try the EVGA overclock utility tonight just to see how they compare

750MHz isn't bad at all, going by the 607MHz stock clock on Nvidia's site.
Temps are okay, especially considering that everyone's going "zomg fermis are soo hot!!1"
They're quite similar temps to mine actually.

Good luck with the overclocking


----------



## Crimson0

How's the case coming along?


----------



## Striker36

haven't touched it in a couple days.

too busy with work and applying to school


----------



## Amp3r

Hey dude, could I ask how much you have paid for just the components so far? I guess I am looking at building a similar setup soon and it would be nice to know what you paid. I would only use on GPU and probably wouldn't full watercool, just an h50 or something.

About the project:
I can't wait to see what you do with the case now that you have the insides all running. Looking forward to it. (wow that all sounds really unenthusiastic. Sorry it is late. I have read every post in here over the last couple of days)


----------



## Striker36

going off of newegg prices i can tell you what it would normally cost but i got few things here and their for cheap and on i got EVERY thing on sale (im a cheap prick some times)

EVGA P55 FTW 200 -$250

GTX 470 -$350 each (i got mine for $315 each)

i5-750 -$190

2x2gig DDR3 Dominators -$120

Storm Scout -$90

then an OEM DvD drive at -$20
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
total- 1300

i still need to get a couple HDDs and the rest of my watercooling stuff so i didnt include those in the total


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i still need to get a couple HDDs

You not going for an SSD then?


----------



## Striker36

i want to. but i just got accepted to a trade school and i need to start packing away every penny i can to pay my loans back wile im at school

and i still have about 200 to spend here :-/


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i want to. but i just got accepted to a trade school and i need to start packing away every penny i can to pay my loans back wile im at school

and i still have about 200 to spend here :-/

Fair enough then. You could still go for a decent RAID setup








Or you could squeeze in a cheap SSD, but it might not be worth it.


----------



## Striker36

im not really sure what im going to do at the moment.... i wanted to get another 4 gigs of ram but the latest they would let me defer enrollment is december 6 so i only have a couple months to save up like 2000 bucks.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im not really sure what im going to do at the moment.... i wanted to get another 4 gigs of ram but the latest they would let me defer enrollment is december 6 so i only have a couple months to save up like 2000 bucks.











How come you need 8 gigs of RAM?


----------



## Striker36

i dont.... but i want it


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i dont.... but i want it


















Talking of money, I need my dad to give me the money he owes me so I can buy my 690 II


----------



## Striker36

thats a grate case. i love what Spidermonkie is doing with hers


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thats a grate case. i love what Spidermonkie is doing with hers


I hadn't seen that actually. I'll check it out. Hmm. EDIT: Hold on, she does have the 690 II. Thought she had the original; Hadn't bothered to look through it properly


----------



## Striker36

my monkeys are at it again.


----------



## Syrillian

Hooray for monkeys!


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I hadn't seen that actually. I'll check it out. Hmm. EDIT: Hold on, she does have the 690 II. Thought she had the original; Hadn't bothered to look through it properly










I think she had an original 690 then picked up an 690 II for this new built, but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I think she had an original 690 then picked up an 690 II for this new built, but I'm not 100% certain.


It seemed something like that from what I read.

Loving my 690 II anyway!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
my monkeys are at it again.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
my monkeys are at it again.









I need some monkeys, but they better have their own credit cards.


----------



## Ellis

I've forgotten what the monkeys actually are


----------



## PapaSmurf

The monkeys go out and find new hardware items.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
The monkeys go out and find new hardware items.

I see. In that case, I think I need some monkeys


----------



## PapaSmurf

Just make sure they have their own credit cards. All mine bring back are bills.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Just make sure they have their own credit cards. All mine bring back are bills.

Gotcha.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Great to see you have everything up and running at last!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Hooray for monkeys!

















!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
I need some monkeys, but they better have their own credit cards.

every one needs some monkeys. they make things allot easier







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I've forgotten what the monkeys actually are









they are the invisible minions i have to do my bidding, in this case they are getting me the rest of my water cooling components









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I see. In that case, I think I need some monkeys









i think you should get some. i have a supplier but hes wanted by most govts









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Just make sure they have their own credit cards. All mine bring back are bills.

they have jobs delivering for other ppl when i dont need them just so that's not a problem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman* 
Great to see you have everything up and running at last!

i agree. the cards are sitting happily at 850 core at .992 volts (shaders linked to w/e it is). CPU is still at stock.... as i dont really feel like clocking it on the stock Intell cooler


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
they are the invisible minions i have to do my bidding, in this case they are getting me the rest of my water cooling components









This has made my day much better.


----------



## Striker36

in preparation for the moneys return i decided it was time to get back to the case. so im in the shop right now working. ill have an update when my parts get here


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good to hear








Have fun in the shop


----------



## Dilyn

How about you just buy me a birthday present instead


----------



## Striker36

how about i save the money i would be spending on your present and finish this instead?









and Bassi. i did







cant wait for my parts to come in.... tomorrow or weds


----------



## Dilyn

If you finish this by Thursday, then I will say yes


----------



## Striker36

ill have it mostly done buy Thursday i hope. my reservoir should be here tomorrow (USPS... i say _should_) so then ill spend tomorrow night fitting every thing in the chase (about 80% complete) to get every thing working. then i wait for another couple paychecks and order the replacement plastics as i broke one and im not happy with the paint on the other (did i mention that?) then start again on the front and top. then take the whole damn thing apart again for paint and one last little thing that will remain secret for the time being.

so yea. ill have it almost their thursday if things go to plan.


----------



## davista111

Read through all threads.. have to say brilliant mod, i wish i had the creativity and productivity to put something together like that. XD

Really sorry about your friend, i hope for a fast recovery


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *davista111* 
Read through all threads.. have to say brilliant mod, i wish i had the creativity and productivity to put something together like that. XD

Really sorry about your friend, i hope for a fast recovery









thank you!

and just a little update on that one. he is doing quite well. hes still in bed most of the time but for the most part things are going well. the internal stuff is healing well. hes off of most every thing but pain killers and those dosages are coming down every few days. so aside from broken bones (all set and pinned and casted) he is in grate shape. the spine is set and dosent move at all but the vertebrae are NOT fusing to each other so when they pull the rod he should get it back about 85% of range of movement. after a lot of PT


----------



## Striker36

the monkeys left a box at work for me today







so ill post a bunch of pictures tonight (of the res) then the rest of the chase stuff when its done (a couple days.)

now to play with this thing for a while







yay not working at work XD


----------



## Dilyn

So when do you get out of work


----------



## Striker36

4:30 or 5 depending on when the boss wants to leave. then its 45 min drive home and then i need to do a couple "life" (who needs one of those any way?) things but the first batch of pics should be up by like 9 eastern standard time


----------



## Dilyn

WUT
Unacceptable.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I have 2 hours left to see the update striker, otherwise it'll be tomorrow morning


----------



## Striker36

i probably wont be home in 2 hours lol. so i guess you will see in the morning


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

That'll be a good wake-up call I guess...


----------



## Striker36

now if you set an alarm clock to go off when i updated....









that would be EPIC.

but yea. i need to go buy some water and tubing tonight as well as some stuff for this weekend and some other life stuff


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, you just said what I was thinking about...








Should be possible







(btw, posting from black 'n white's hardware!)


----------



## Ellis

9:00 EST? But, but, that's 2AM here








It's actually 9PM here right now.


----------



## Striker36

possible yes... sketchy/stalkerish VERY yes.

still all you would really need is a script that refreshes the page every so often and scans for some trigger word and runs an audio file or something when its found

shouldn't be too hard actually....

why am i helping ppl stalk me?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
9:00 EST? But, but, that's 2AM here








It's actually 9PM here right now.

im sorry







but i need to finish putting the chase back together test fit my Mobo to set where this res will go and then take it out again to drill the holes and all that stuff... and i wont be home till 11 or 12 if not later your (ellis's) time any way..


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im sorry







but i need to finish putting the chase back together test fit my Mobo to set where this res will go and then take it out again to drill the holes and all that stuff... and i wont be home till 11 or 12 if not later your (ellis's) time any way..










I think this will have to wait until tomorrow, I've gotta go to school in the morning so I can't be sitting here waiting for this update









I'd like to though


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 








I think this will have to wait until tomorrow, I've gotta go to school in the morning so I can't be sitting here waiting for this update









I'd like to though



















you and bassi are making me


----------



## Dilyn

This has been bugging me since the beginning.
Case*

Sorry


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Striker is







-ing!


----------



## Ellis

Don't worry, you do your "life" things (not quite sure what this "life" business is all about to be honest) and *then* bring us our update!


----------



## Striker36

pictures pictures... SOOOOOO many pictures... but most of them suck so it wont be a photo heavy update but their IS allot a progress made


----------



## Dilyn

I am putting you to the task of putting up at least seven beautiful pictures for me to stare at when I get home from school tomorrow


----------



## Striker36

i can do that. but its a work log update tonight so they are more to illustrate what i did instead of look sexy


----------



## Striker36

i got a box



























looks good to me









so now that we have that. i need to do something with it.

so i put my case back together (kinda)








its all riveted back together but it needs a bunch or work still

















all together








(i made it fuzzy cuz thats my facebook on the screen)









so all you guys with the big cases stick these here... but that's clearly not going to work so where am i going to fit this?....

















how about that? good enough for me.... but how am i going to hold it their?









after some digging i found a piece of aluminum angle that happened to be the perfect size









time to start making the holders attach to that








2 holes on the center-line spaced out 3 inches









good enough for me

lets see how this will fit in the case








that should work nicely

















the skinny side is only an inch wide so we go in half that

now those holes had TONS of burrs and stuff on the back side what would be problematic with the mounting/painting. but the problem is they were too big for a file in a space not big enough for a drill. My father and i came up with a solution for this when building the airplane
















that was an angle grinder that we built a chuck for drill bits, now its the perfect small form factor drilling tool









2 more (larger and stronger) rivets and we are all set









this is when i decided dinner was a good idea (9PM) and that i had enough for today

so i hope that was up to par for you guys.

-Striker36


----------



## mcpetrolhead

Update ETA?

I just woke up expecting an update and didnt get one :sad:

Also you say "chase", do you mean to say case or chassis?

I'm REALLY looking forward to how you will set out your tubing and reservoir.

EDIT:
Sneaky, updated while i was writing my post









EDIT2:
Looking good.
Good place to put the reservoir, will it block any of the 5.25" drive bays?


----------



## Syrillian

Tease!

*taps foot impatiently*

P.S. Do you chew your fingernails and cuticles? ...if it ain't none of my business tell me to shut up and I will.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
P.S. Do you chew your fingernails and cuticles? ...if it ain't none of my business tell me to shut up and I will.









some times







its a nervous habit.... but most of that is from me bashing my fingers into pointy stuff or really solid stuff more than me chewing...


----------



## Syrillian

Heh... I have a tendency to bash/bruise/lacerate myself as well.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 








REALLY looking forward to how you will set out your tubing and reservoir.

EDIT:
Sneaky, updated while i was writing my post









EDIT2:
Looking good.
Good place to put the reservoir, will it block any of the 5.25" drive bays?

just saw your second edit sorry.

no. it wont block any that wouldn't have been eliminated by the rad any way. im not sure if you could get an optical drive in their but you CAN get a fan controller or a card reader.

so i guess a real answer is that you get 1.75 drive bays in a Striker Scout lol


----------



## Striker36

i just started planning my loops tubing runs. this is going to be CLEAN. with 3 short tubes and a loooonggg one


----------



## Enigma8750

Love the new pictures.. I especially like the aluminum L bracket you used for the res. it looks so choice man..


----------



## Striker36

with the outlet tube on the rad going to cross in front of the GPUs up to the water block and then to the top of the res. what do you guys think?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Looks good striker








Nice way to mount that res, doesnt look bad at all








(and the tube going straight looks just perfect, I would keep it that way)


----------



## spRICE

To be honest I had totally forgotten what you were doing with this case. Now I remember and I really like it


----------



## Striker36

so i think i may need to make a couple new cables for my PSU to keep things clean.... looks like i have a project to start looking at tonight


----------



## Ellis

Looks really nice with the res mounted and everything








I like the tubing going straight as well, sometimes it looks a bit messy if all the tubing is all over the place.


----------



## Dilyn

What nice pictures to come home to


----------



## Striker36

does any one know if/where i could get a second set of cables for my AX 850?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
does any one know if/where i could get a second set of cables for my AX 850?

I would just give Corsair an email, see if they can ship you out a set. I don't know how much it would cost you though.

Why do you need another set anyway?


----------



## Striker36

i want another set co i can cut one set apart for the project build and the other to keep stock for resale potential. in case i want to move the PSU to another rig for some odd reason


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i want another set co i can cut one set apart for the project build and the other to keep stock for resale potential. in case i want to move the PSU to another rig for some odd reason

Makes sense









Sorry I can't really be of any more help but if it was me I would just email Corsair and see if anyone has any more solutions whilst waiting for them to reply.


----------



## Striker36

maybe ill do that tomorrow at lunch...


----------



## Dilyn

Make your own?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Make your own?









thought about that as im sorta going to be doing that already with the new set i thought if i could get a set right from Corsair (free or otherwise) it would be a bit easier


----------



## Dilyn

A bit?









If they don't send you some, you can always just make your own though. Not terribly difficult...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
A bit?









If they don't send you some, you can always just make your own though. Not terribly difficult...

your right but im almost positive that they have odd type connectors on the PSU side... thats why i want to just do it that way....


----------



## Dilyn

That is true...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Finding the PSU side connectors would definitely be the difficult part. More than likely by the time you paid for the plastic connectors, the wire, and the end crimp connectors you would spend nearly as much as a complete set from Corsair would probably cost you.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Finding the PSU side connectors would definitely be the difficult part. More than likely by the time you paid for the plastic connectors, the wire, and the end crimp connectors you would spend nearly as much as a complete set from Corsair would probably cost you.

this is why im trying to find ready made


----------



## PapaSmurf

Exactly. But that was meant more for Dilyn than for you. I figured you had already thought that out.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Exactly. But that was meant more for Dilyn than for you. I figured you had already thought that out.

And I had not thought that far out









Silly me. Carry on, Striker.


----------



## Striker36

little not really an updater update at some point tonight


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

so i decided i should test fit every thing before i got too far ahead of my self... so i stuffed it in the cage


















i got it all in their but realized i couldn't get to the power and reset buttons so i needed to move the second card up to the #2 slot









but before i did i checked to see if the Res would fit where i wanted it...








bad news... :'(

but i can move the bracket up a slot or 2 in the drive cage and solve that problem so its alllll gooooddd









see this is why we test fit things









card moved up and powered on 

















fans work








*
second side project that may or may not get scraped*









i cut some slots off the HDD cage as im still not 100% sure how im going to mount the HDD in this thing (i know where the SSD will be)









hammered down the bottom to allow for mounting










and 2 drives snugly stuffed in it









thats all for now kids, i hope you liked it









-Striker36


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome hardware is awesome








Though I should use the first and the third pci-e slot to lower the temps from the highest card. There is almost no airflow to that one right now


----------



## rikaldrey

Hi striker! I've been following your mod up 'till now. Just wanna let you know you make me wanna cut my scout too. Really nice mod you got there mate!

Regarding your drive cage, I think you can even fit 3 hdd's if you insert them in reverse. Not sure, though. =) Keep it up mate.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 








Awesome hardware is awesome








Though I should use the first and the third pci-e slot to lower the temps from the highest card. There is almost no airflow to that one right now









yea im going to have them in 1 and 3 when all is said and done but i couldent get to the buttons on the mobo with the second card in slot 3 XD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rikaldrey* 
Hi striker! I've been following your mod up 'till now. Just wanna let you know you make me wanna cut my scout too. Really nice mod you got there mate!

Regarding your drive cage, I think you can even fit 3 hdd's if you insert them in reverse. Not sure, though. =) Keep it up mate.

thanks! im glad your enjoying the project









as for the HDD. you i wont be able to fit 3 HDDs in that cage no matter how they are oriented as their are only slots for 2 sets of rails.

you should click on the link in my sig to the Storm Scout club and check in over their too


----------



## Striker36

so im about 2 hours from caving and getting an SSD









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...V%20Vertex%202

that on is going to be the shell shocker at 10 (pacific).... i wanted one a bit larger but for $80 with free shipping i might suck it up and then get a 1tb 10k RPM platter drive later...

thoughts?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so im about 2 hours from caving and getting an SSD









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...V%20Vertex%202

that on is going to be the shell shocker at 10 (pacific).... i wanted one a bit larger but for $80 with free shipping i might suck it up and then get a 1tb 10k RPM platter drive later...

thoughts?

$80?
_$71.99 after mail-in rebate card_ on NewEgg.

Not bad for the price, but it's not Sandforce. I'd wait it out.


----------



## t-ramp

I wouldn't get a 30GB SSD. The space restriction at that point is just too much, and you'll get all-around better performance from a larger Sandforce drive. At any rate, there are bound to be some good deals on better drives popping up sooner or later.


----------



## Striker36

i decided to skip the SSD deal as it was just too small for the price point and i know that their will be a deal sooner rather than later for a larger drive (i hope). but i ALSO decided that when i get home im going to order new connectors and some more WC stuff (PT and kill coil stuff) and try and make a pin removal too (too cheap to buy one atm)







so i should have another part of the project done soon

and because its such a nice day here i thought i would share a shot from out the back door of the shop


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You Tube





This is how I do it striker, works really good








Also, nice picture! Looks a lot better than over here









(And dont mind my english, I type it a lot better than I speak it...)


----------



## Dilyn

Pics are very nice


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cpXYIMASM8
This is how I do it striker, works really good








Also, nice picture! Looks a lot better than over here









(And dont mind my english, I type it a lot better than I speak it...)

you have the stereotypical dutch accent (as it is here in america) and i LOVE IT lol XD and thanks for the video. thats how i was doing it on my TX PSU but it wasn't working quite that easily







so im going to try a couple things and maybe ill get lucky









and thanks Dylin and Bassy. ill post a couple more pictures when i get home. the light is just about perfect right now (4pm) and im going to go play for a while before i leave


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
you have the stereotypical dutch accent (as it is here in america) and i LOVE IT lol XD and thanks for the video. thats how i was doing it on my TX PSU but it wasn't working quite that easily







so im going to try a couple things and maybe ill get lucky









and thanks Dylin and Bassy. ill post a couple more pictures when i get home. the light is just about perfect right now (4pm) and im going to go play for a while before i leave









Lol thanks








I've done it on an hx620w and a fractal design psu, and it worked pretty good for both. Like you see in the video its sometimes a problem to get one nail in, though if you do it 10 times it'll go better. Needs some training









I cant wait for the pics


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats how i was doing it on my TX PSU but it wasn't working quite that easily







so im going to try a couple things and maybe ill get lucky









Staples and nails do work but tear up your fingers after a while. The Corsair's have super tight connectors too which makes it worse. I made my own ATX pin tools to do it and they work awesome; far better than the cheap ones that come in kits. I have used them on a few different PSUs including my Corsair without any issue. Since you're pretty handy, you could make some too. I used some old phillips head screwdrivers that I got with a couple of HDD enclosures and ground them down and cut them to size. I don't want to hijack your thread, but here is a pic:










If you want to know more about how I made them I'd be happy to give you the rundown in a PM.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Staples and nails do work but tear up your fingers after a while. The Corsair's have super tight connectors too which makes it worse. I made my own ATX pin tools to do it and they work awesome; far better than the cheap ones that come in kits. I have used them on a few different PSUs including my Corsair without any issue. Since you're pretty handy, you could make some too. I used some old phillips head screwdrivers that I got with a couple of HDD enclosures and ground them down and cut them to size. I don't want to hijack your thread, but here is a pic:










If you want to know more about how I made them I'd be happy to give you the rundown in a PM.

You should post a how to on doing this so that everyone could benefit. You could put it in the Other Hardware Mods section. I'm sure that there would be quite a bit of interest in it.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
Staples and nails do work but tear up your fingers after a while. The Corsair's have super tight connectors too which makes it worse. I made my own ATX pin tools to do it and they work awesome; far better than the cheap ones that come in kits. I have used them on a few different PSUs including my Corsair without any issue. Since you're pretty handy, you could make some too. I used some old phillips head screwdrivers that I got with a couple of HDD enclosures and ground them down and cut them to size. I don't want to hijack your thread, but here is a pic:

[URL=http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=3325&pictureid=18985]http://www.overclock.net/picture.php?albumid=3325&pictureid=18985[/URL]

If you want to know more about how I made them I'd be happy to give you the rundown in a PM.
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
lol i already started doing the EXACT SAME THING with an extra set of jewelers screwdrivers [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
You should post a how to on doing this so that everyone could benefit. You could put it in the Other Hardware Mods section. I'm sure that there would be quite a bit of interest in it.

im taking pictures as i do it Papa so i think i might just do that if gwpjr doesn't beat me to it


----------



## PapaSmurf

+1


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol i already started doing the EXACT SAME THING with an extra set of jewelers screwdrivers









im taking pictures as i do it Papa so i think i might just do that if gwpjr doesn't beat me to it

Your pictures will be better.







I'd be happy to do it if you don't want to write it up though.


----------



## Striker36

these connectors are more of a PITA than the ones on my other PSU lol XD


----------



## Striker36

well i just took a HUGE step backwards tonight........ some how (idfk HOW) my windos 7 install got MEGA corrupted.... so im reinstalling now.... looks like i wont be posting those pictures tonight after all.....

ill get them up tomorrow i think... i just want to make sure all my hardware is still working right since when it crashed it felt like a hardware fault as much as corrupted OS....

i hope its okay


----------



## Dilyn

Oh noes









Hopefully it's nothing terrible.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Oh noes









Hopefully it's nothing terrible.


every thing seems to be running ok with JUST windows 7 and a stress test running so im pretty sure the hardware is ok. but i would like to know what caused every thing to get all corrupted and stuff

in other news. i placed my final order for WC stuff







now its just time for the Monkeys to get it to me for Saturday (i can hope.... though Monday is more likely)

then its into the home stretch of paint and a couple secret projects i have been working on and we are golden


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good to hear that striker, I cant wait to see the little secrets


----------



## Striker36

first post from the reactor project...... again....


----------



## Dilyn

Yay









That's kinda scary that Windows would randomly get corrupted like that. It's happened to me before on fresh installs, and I've never been able to figure out why it does that.

Can't wait to see you finally get all the water cooling stuff. I will be expecting lots of pictures. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Striker36

its weird because it acted the EXACT same way as when Vista on my laptop decided it hated my HDD and fried them both.... so i was worried i lost my back up drive (its partitioned 500-250-the rest) with this install one the 250 but i pluged it into my netbook and it found all 3 so i just formatted the 250 and reinstalled. it seems to be working and i just ran some diagnostics and all is well with the HDDs and my RAM at the very least. im DLing Heaven benchmark again to make sure the GPUs are working ok.


----------



## Striker36

so 200 dollars may be finding its way to my bank account some time soon









what does that mean? i may have SSD cash









so im somewhat torn between THIS ONE and THIS ONE and THIS ONE...

on the one hand im not a fan of OCZ (at all) but 90 gigs is allot on an SSD (in my price range) but then if i get the C300 ill have some extra cash to spend other places on the project (MNPCtech case feet) but then with the Intell one i get the space i would like (80 gigs) but i would be using the older firmware stuff(not quite sure what to call it)

im not all that worried about speeds as all of them are allot faster than my platter drives and most of the time i would need a benchmark program to see the differences


----------



## t-ramp

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-377-_-Product

I'm kind of pissed at myself for buying a SSD for $150 a couple weeks ago when pretty much identical drives are going for $25 less.

Apparently the 120GB Phoenix Pro was on sale for $200 a couple days ago, so if you wait and look around you're sure to find a similar deal.


----------



## gwpjr

The OCZs are VERY fast. I have one in my laptop and another in my HTPC build. The claimed numbers are very close to what you actually get. The Corsairs are pretty good too, but don't have the same write speed. The Intels are pretty popular, but they are slower than the OCZs too. Just my $0.02.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Idk, I'm starting to worry about my Vertex. My read speeds had dropped from 207Mbs to 188.4Mbs. I reflashed it last night w/ 1.5 firmware then restored from a disk image. There's no change. Still @ 188.4Mbs in seq. reads.

The nand's are obviously starting to degrade. All in slightly less than a year of usage. Now, I run a ramdisk for all temp/pagefile/other constant read/write/erase programs...so this [email protected] sure shouldn't be happening. I'm waiting on a response from OCZ now on the possiblility of an rma. :/

It may be just a one time quirk, but in the meantime...Crucial's going to get my business w/ a C300.


----------



## Dilyn

Does your board have SATA III ports?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Does your board have SATA III ports?









the EVGA P55 FTW 200 has 6 regular SATA ports (3gps) and 2 E-SATA ports..... no 6gps (unless im just an idiot














)


----------



## PapaSmurf

No, it doesn't have any SATA 3 ports or controller. The limit of only 6 internal SATA ports on ANY of the EVGA 1156 boards that support Crossfire is the primary reason I've had to exclude EVGA as one of my mobo choices for my planned upgrade to 1156.


----------



## Dilyn

I'm gonna be picking up the 60GB (or is it 64GB?) Vertex 2 for Christmas. I'd go with that one









However, any Sandforce drive will do, really.


----------



## Striker36

i just found this one too

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231362

thoughts?

Edit: hi Crimson


----------



## Striker36

so i got bored and downloaded Afterburner again... my cards are sitting on 800mhz core clock, 1600 shader clock; 1798 memory clock, on stock volts.

and its sable in SC2 on max







(for the last 45 mins or so at least


----------



## Crimson0

Hi.

I think you should conjure up another $100 and get a Corsair P128.


----------



## Striker36

i decided on the G-Skill one... 30 gigs is NOT worth 100 bucks.... imo


----------



## Dilyn

G.SKILL


----------



## Striker36

well it looks like my baby is coming apart again today...







but its ok because that means its that much closer to being finished







the monkeys say that they should be back at some point today with the last box of majorly important stuff so that means i cant get a final feel on my loop but i need to do some cutting for a couple little things i havent mentioned yet







so to protect every thing the parts are coming out.

so be expecting an update or two in the next couple days.

OH! and im just waiting for cash to clear my to my Bank account and i will have a sexy new SSD on the way









-Striker36


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

i need ONE MORE fitting -.-







(i think i have one but im not sure.. and if i do i have NO idea where it is )

but i have made progress today at least. too bad i cant use the parts for a few days.... as i dont really want to put it back on the thingy i made just to take it off again.

any way. now im off to rot my brain in front of the TV


----------



## t-ramp

The way I understand it, the regular Phoenix series has a capped IOPS which reduces random 4k writes compared to the Phoenix Pro. (I sort of made that up. Don't quote me.) You might want to Google it, although I doubt it impacts performance noticeably.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trampton* 
The way I understand it, the regular Phoenix series has a capped IOPS which reduces random 4k writes compared to the Phoenix Pro. (I sort of made that up. Don't quote me.) You might want to Google it, although I doubt it impacts performance noticeably.


i know their are better SSDs and i care more about read times any way but i was really looking more for storage/price any way. i know their are a few faster (better?) SSDs to pick from but im only kinda looking for speed

and i already ordered the 100 gig G Skill lol









and i should look for that fitting...


----------



## t-ramp

Oh, nice. I guess I'm just trying to make up for my own stupidity in buying a SSD without waiting for a great deal. Sorry.









By the way, how loud is your Caviar Black? I've never taken the time to compare my Blue and Black, but there's no way I could use my Black in a silent rig. I was just wondering what your take on this is.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trampton* 
Oh, nice. I guess I'm just trying to make up for my own stupidity in buying a SSD without waiting for a great deal. Sorry.









By the way, how loud is your Caviar Black? I've never taken the time to compare my Blue and Black, but there's no way I could use my Black in a silent rig. I was just wondering what your take on this is.

the stock CPU cooler is louder than it.... and the GPU stock coolers are louder than the stock CPU cooler. but mine was just sitting to the side of the side of the case and i may have just gotten lucky.


----------



## PapaSmurf

If you want quiet get a Samsung F3 or F4. You still get the higher performance but they are quieter. My F4 is the quietest hard drive I have, even quieter than my Caviar Greens.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
If you want quiet get a Samsung F3 or F4. You still get the higher performance but they are quieter. My F4 is the quietest hard drive I have, even quieter than my Caviar Greens.

This.

The Blacks are definitely some of the loudest hard drives. However, the noise that I hear from mine compared to the rest of the fans and whatnot in my case, you wouldn't be able to tell.


----------



## Striker36

i cant hear mine over the GPU fans when they are turned up above 30% and with the other 4 fans i had hooked up i couldn't hear it at all.

but Smurf is right the Samsung F4s are damn good drives that are really quiet


----------



## spRICE

My Samsung f3 is the loudest hard drive I have ever owned. Sounds like a small jet on spinup.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
My Samsung f3 is the loudest hard drive I have ever owned. Sounds like a small jet on spinup.

Then it's defective and should be replaced under warranty if it still covered. That's a sign of a bad spindle motor or bearing and is NOT normal.


----------



## Ellis

Definitely not normal. Mine's very quiet.


----------



## Striker36

no F3s should NOT be that loud... i would put in for an RMA

SSD here on Wednesday







then computer back together and most likely underwater for Friday. though not painted as i need to order replacement plastic parts from cooler master still but it will be like 90% complete


----------



## Ellis




----------



## spRICE

I was exaggerating a bit, but it is noticeable at startup.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
I was exaggerating a bit, but it is noticeable at startup.









My VelociRaptor sounds just like a flash charging on a camera right after a Flash shot.


----------



## Ellis

Most hard drives sound like that on startup; all of mine do, but my SATA drives are very quiet when they do it. My IDE drive has very loud startup and shutdown noises









I've always heard that the Raptors and VelociRaptors are really loud though


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Most hard drives sound like that on startup; all of mine do, but my SATA drives are very quiet when they do it. My IDE drive has very loud startup and shutdown noises









I've always heard that the Raptors and VelociRaptors are really loud though









they are. but they were designed to be _FAST_ not quiet so its ok


----------



## Ellis

Yeah








That's why SSDs are great, because they are both fast and quiet at the same time. Actually, I just assumed that they make no noise because they have no moving parts. They *are* silent, right?


----------



## Dilyn

I would normally say don't assume, but your assumptions are correct.


----------



## Ellis

That would be because I have the power... of assumption...


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
That would be because I have the power... of assumption...

LOL... The Power of Assumption.. that is the first time that someone has ever admitted to having that power but so many of us practice it in regular day scenarios.


----------



## Ellis

Ah, but I don't think you understand. I am the only one with the true power...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Ah, but I don't think you understand. I am the only one with the true power...

i assume that is another assumption?


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## spRICE

http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wheee.gif


----------



## Crimson0

On Topic:

Updates, man! Hurry up and show us the case mods! Also, what have you done for benches so far on this rig?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


http://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wheee.gif


lol thats a new none

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crimson0*


On Topic:

Updates, man! Hurry up and show us the case mods! Also, what have you done for benches so far on this rig?


i actually HAVE been working. and their will be a update tomorrow. i have run the Heaven bench a few times but its nothing special. i have been waiting to really go at it till its underwater (probably tomorrow)

now get your ass home. we need to do stuff...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i assume that is another assumption?










Nope, fact...

On topic:

NEED MOAR UPDATES!!111


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Nope, fact...

On topic:

NEED MOAR UPDATES!!111


tonight/tomorrow

at the very least some SSD pr0n tonight
















my pops called and told me that UPS dropped by like 15 mins ago too


----------



## Striker36

also... if you follow QC (which you SHOULD) today's is hilarious..


----------



## Dilyn

I agree.
I lol'd.


----------



## Striker36

i dont think i told you yet but i love the new avatar. the date series was great


----------



## Dilyn

Hanners was so adorable in the hoodie :3


----------



## Striker36

i think it was cus its like 4 sizes too big XD


----------



## Dilyn

Exactly


----------



## Striker36

my Jina looks like that some times when she steals my sweatshirts.... only mine are all black or red...

its adorable.


----------



## Dilyn

Women are funny that way.


----------



## Striker36

sorry for the grubby hands.... literally just go tin from work...








shower time. then mod time









-Striker36


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

SSD = awesome









(sticker looks a bit twisted







)


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 








SSD = awesome









(sticker looks a bit twisted







)

it will be buried any way and i think its more in the picture than RL but idk. lol

ill look later


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## PapaSmurf

Less posting. More modding and benching, THEN post.

And don't forget the cowbell.


----------



## Ellis

Nice!

You're going to get some pretty damn good speeds with that


----------



## GoodInk

I want one


----------



## Dilyn

I can't wait to get mine in Christmas


----------



## Striker36

am i the only one that thinks its allot of fun when something that should be simple ends up becoming complicated and changing allot form the time of the first cut to the last?

i need a welder at home.....

im just gonna let your minds wander and guess what that is all about now


----------



## Dilyn

I put ten bucks on you scrapping the whole case and making your own


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I put ten bucks on you scrapping the whole case and making your own

















But it looks so good already.


----------



## Striker36

Dyl. you owe me 10 bucks. PM me you E-mail adress and i will send you a PayPal invoice


----------



## Striker36

so i decided you guys have been good enough for the first part of my update









you guys saw the SSD already (and yes.. the stickers ARE crooked







) but where to put it?








how about right their?

i like it


















any way. the problem with that is that the hole i cut initaly was WAY too small and was making the SATA power cable for that and the optical drive was getting pulled and rubbing (and would eventually cut)

so i needed to make it bigger

but first. DINNER TIME!









pancakes and bacon







but the bacon was gone before i left the kitchen and that is 100% real maple syrup made buy the guy next door.... sooooooo goooood
















any way.

ACTION SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


















so i cut the whole bigger and drilled holes for screws to go into the face mounting holes (their are 2 down below too)










that works... nicely actually. sure the hole is a bit over sized but that's not that huge of a deal as it will likely be covered some how. not sure yet.

any way. on to the complicated part of the night









i really wasn't happy with the false floor i made before and that wouldn't have worked with my planed WC lay out any way. so that means its time to make a new one


















i pulled out the est of my stainless that i made the first one out of and started drawing lines and measuring and drawing and measuring again.

made the first couple cuts and took the bending brake out










done.

now what?










what the....



















interesting.....

well that is my new false floor









i wanted a radius the full length (not a huge fan of sharp edges on this sort of thing) so i bent it strait and cut a triangle out of center and bent the face in. it took quite a bit of trimming but eventually it got to where you see it.

i think it turned out VERY well.. im actually surprised by it

this is where the welding comes in







im going to tack the back side to hold it together. and maybe run a bead the full length in side if the guy that usually does the welding at work is in and i can get him to help me (im no good at welding more than a tack with the MIG







)

but yea.. thats what i have







i hope it was worth the weight. i hope to have more tomorrow

-Striker36


----------



## Striker36

OH andmore cowbell for Papa


----------



## Striker36

and i just took this one cuz i forgot to before.


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## drb328

taping the SSD in place....that is so ghetto-I LOVE IT!

props given either way


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drb328*


taping the SSD in place....that is so ghetto-I LOVE IT!

props given either way


that was only temporary... like 7 mins temporary lol


----------



## Striker36

i forgot my floor this morning so no welding for me. but my friend here (the welder) went digging in his cabinet and found me a Brazing rod that he thinks should work for what i need tonight. so im going to give this a shot.


----------



## t-ramp

That false floor is impressive.


----------



## [Adz]

Oh, I missed that false floor. Looks awesome


----------



## Ellis

Very nice false floor 









SSD fits there really well actually, at first I saw it taped on and I was wondering if you were seriously keeping it there, but then I realised that was temporary


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
Dyl. you owe me 10 bucks. PM me you E-mail adress and i will send you a PayPal invoice











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
and i just took this one cuz i forgot to before.

The money shot


----------



## Striker36

its getting all wet


----------



## Dilyn

Did you get euphoria fluid on your cummerbund?


----------



## Striker36

its all wet









and im installing win7 onto my super sexy SSD.

i need to debubble the system though... and prevent bubbles from being pulled into it

maybe some sleeve pushed into the bottom of the rez?


----------



## Striker36

ok. i decided that as soon as windows is done installing (like 25 seconds) im going to drain the Res and swap out the insides and change the inlet from the top to the bottom. the bubbles are bothering me and i think i can fix it with a combination of sleve (which will look sexy too) and the second set of insides.

wish me luck

im glad i have a gallon of water XD


----------



## AddictedGamer93

imagine a rig that used all of it


----------



## Striker36

all fixed









now to get my drivers installed and all that and then ill update from the reactor


----------



## Dilyn

Or to take pics


----------



## Striker36

still working Dilyn... but their will be a couple pictures tonight at least


----------



## Striker36

third, first post from the Reactor project







now with an SSD and WATER COOLING


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*











and i just took this one cuz i forgot to before.


I just love what you did with the PSU and Wire Management and the SSD Mod.. That was all killer.. Rep up... Gen E.



































:appl aud:


----------



## Striker36

so i gave you half an update yesterday. so that makes today time for part 2









lets start here.










that..... needs to go.










and its off. look at that TERRIBLE coverage


















again... ew... i guess their is a reason the Intel stock coolers SUCK

but its gone now so its all good









so now to clean it up.

used some Denatured Alcohol as it doesn't leave any thing behind. it just evaporates so its all CPU and no residue










all clean


















what could those studs be for?

















AS5.... i lost the tube if Shin-Etsu that came with the block but i had this in a drawer so i guess it will do for now

















THATS what those studs are for!










TUBES! the first 2 i put in were from the pump to the rad and from the rad to the waterblock









all the tubes in







ignore the power lines for the lower video card... those are temporary till i finish sleeving the pair that goes their. and then i will do the top card... then the 24 pin... then the 8 pin.... then every thing else...









as you can see. i had the return line going into the top of the res but that just didnt work... the water came tumbling out of the inlet and was stirring up every thing and making LOTS of bubbles. so i moved it to where it is now










and that is where we sit right now.









i hope you all enjoyed this part of the project.

as always comments, suggestions, and questions are welcomed

-Striker36

that's ALLOT cleaner than some WC loops i have seen if i do say so my self... im pretty proud of it


----------



## t-ramp

Looks nice.








It's begging for some green tubing, though.


----------



## ROM3000

Wow Striker. This is really starting to come together now. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


Looks nice.








It's begging for some green tubing, though.










no its not... this build will be clean in its simplicity. the water and tubes will stay clear and the fans/mobo LEDs will be the only colored lighting with a couple white LED strips strategically located

however in painting their will be some stuff here and their to fill in dead spots

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


Wow Striker. This is really starting to come together now. Keep up the great work!


its taken a while but i actually think its a good thing... its giving me lots of time to plan and read and redesign and when i do get to work im not rushing to finish it because whats a couple more days on a months long project right?

thanks though. im glad you like it... i know i stole a couple things from you, as well as the rest of the CMSC stables.


----------



## t-ramp

Oh, sorry. I just thought you had a bit of a green theme going with the fans. I still think some vibrant green tubing would look great under white LEDs, though. Good job either way, though.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


Oh, sorry. I just thought you had a bit of a green theme going with the fans. I still think some vibrant green tubing would look great under white LEDs, though. Good job either way, though.


in another build i would agree with you 100% lol but this one i kinda have a vision for in my head....

thanks


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Water cooling








Nice update Striker


----------



## spRICE

I really appreciate the clear tubing with the clear water. In most instances the UV tubing is a little much.


----------



## kill_mellon

great loop striker!







by the way what model is that ek radiator how many fpi/how thick is it is it?


----------



## BriSleep

Hoooorrrayyyyy Striker!!
It's done!









Is that Frog tape around the power cables??


----------



## Ellis

Yay, it's finally under water!

Nice job, definitely a very clean looking loop


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## H969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*











and i just took this one cuz i forgot to before.


 Dude!, that is so sick! Very nice work!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I really appreciate the clear tubing with the clear water. In most instances the UV tubing is a little much.


me too. UV looks good some times and adds a little pop that some builds need but more often than not it just looks tacky imo..









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill_mellon*


great loop striker!







by the way what model is that ek radiator how many fpi/how thick is it is it?


THIS one







its REALLY solid and just plane sexy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BriSleep*


Hoooorrrayyyyy Striker!!
It's done!









Is that Frog tape around the power cables??










not quite but its getting their. and its actually just 3M Green Panters tape (this) i use it for just about every thing as we have cases of it at work XD

but its the same stuff, that Frog Tape is probably just relabeled 3m green

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*












i agree

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H969*


Dude!, that is so sick! Very nice work!


:thanks:


----------



## Striker36

i remembered to bring my floor to work today







lets see what my coworker has to say about it...

i hope to be able to test fit it tonight


----------



## Striker36

so the MIG is out of commission right now and the TIG is out on a job so that left Oxy-Acetylene. and when we hit the metal with it even just a little bit it warped.... so welding is not going to work the way i wanted it to. (even Greg thought it should work and would be cake with the MIG) so im going to take a short piece of aluminum angle tonight and JB Weld it in to the back of the seam and then clean it up on the out side before paint...

bummer


----------



## Striker36

i decided i need a 6 channel Fan Controller...

3 channels for the 3 fan zones (1 or 2 each) then one for the pump and one for the ram cooler im thinking of with the last one channel acting as a dimmer for an LED strip

thoughts?
could it work as a dimmer?
is it worth speed controlling my pump?

thinking of this one


----------



## cdoublejj

i don't know if playing with volts on your pump is a good idea if it doesn't get enough volts cause it's turned down and it strains it self it could burn up it could also be haven't clue what i'm talking about.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i decided i need a 6 channel Fan Controller...

3 channels for the 3 fan zones (1 or 2 each) then one for the pump and one for the ram cooler im thinking of with the last one channel acting as a dimmer for an LED strip

thoughts? 
could it work as a dimmer?
is it worth speed controlling my pump?

thinking of this one


I'm no watercooling expert, but not all pumps take well to being speed-controlled. You have to get a specific type I think.

Other than that, Lamptron's FC range is pretty good. I went for the FC6 since I only needed 4 channels and it's a nice unit.


----------



## gwpjr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i decided i need a 6 channel Fan Controller...

3 channels for the 3 fan zones (1 or 2 each) then one for the pump and one for the ram cooler im thinking of with the last one channel acting as a dimmer for an LED strip

thoughts? 
could it work as a dimmer?
is it worth speed controlling my pump?

thinking of this one


I don't think it is worth speed controlling the pump. Pumps really don't make that much noise, so slowing them down really doesn't have any benefit. Let it run full speed to keep everything in the loop flowing. That doesn't mean that you can't attach it to the fan controller though to help with wire management, just let it run full speed if you do.


----------



## kill_mellon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gwpjr* 
I don't think it is worth speed controlling the pump. Pumps really don't make that much noise, so slowing them down really doesn't have any benefit. Let it run full speed to keep everything in the loop flowing. That doesn't mean that you can't attach it to the fan controller though to help with wire management, just let it run full speed if you do.

agreed, i'd just leave it and get some mounting gel from petra's i hear it reduces the noise so much that it makes the pump near silent http://www.petrastechshop.com/pegviabbl.html


----------



## Striker36

i think i might be loseing one of my video cards or the lowest slot on my motherboard....

f m l


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Striker, I had that problem too. The third slot was not working for me...
Have you updated your bios to the most recent one? Cause now it works again


----------



## oliverw92

The problem with running LEDs off a fan controller is that LEDs don't respond well to PWM - they tend to flicker a tiny bit when you put them on low. This can be cured using capacitors however it can be tricky to balance this right. Janik used them on pink project, dunno if you remember.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Striker, I had that problem too. The third slot was not working for me...
Have you updated your bios to the most recent one? Cause now it works again










nope i havent changed any thing.... but its odd because it WAS working for the past like week and a half and then yesterday it just stopped mid gaming session. i moved it up a slot and it was fine and before i moved it it found it after restarting a couple times.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The problem with running LEDs off a fan controller is that LEDs don't respond well to PWM - they tend to flicker a tiny bit when you put them on low. This can be cured using capacitors however it can be tricky to balance this right. Janik used them on pink project, dunno if you remember.


that was a pretty neat build. i think ill try it at the very least


----------



## Striker36

i should find out how i need to go about flashing this mobo... no idea how im going to do this....







then ill try reseating the card.. meh idk i have to do work now. my boss is behind me telling me to "get to work"


----------



## Striker36

here is what i was explaining about green tubing/fluid being overpowering in this case. the 2 fans provide a really nice glow that i think would be ruined by tubes/fluid










sorry for the bad picture. i just grabbed a quick one before bed last night and didnt care how it came out


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i should find out how i need to go about flashing this mobo... no idea how im going to do this....







then ill try reseating the card.. meh idk i have to do work now. my boss is behind me telling me to "get to work"


Same for me, I have been using 2 cards on my board without a problem for a month or maybe more. I changed to the 450's and the second card just didnt want to run...

Flashing the board is pretty easy, just download this file and unzip it. Run the 32 or 64 bit depending on your OS. You can see more info here (Fill in your board, I used the p55 ftw 200 in the link above).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


here is what i was explaining about green tubing/fluid being overpowering in this case. the 2 fans provide a really nice glow that i think would be ruined by tubes/fluid

http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/g...d/DSC_0129.jpg

sorry for the bad picture. i just grabbed a quick one before bed last night and didnt care how it came out










I wouldnt use green tubing either, looks really cool this way


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Same for me, I have been using 2 cards on my board without a problem for a month or maybe more. I changed to the 450's and the second card just didnt want to run...

Flashing the board is pretty easy, just download this file and unzip it. Run the 32 or 64 bit depending on your OS. You can see more info here (Fill in your board, I used the p55 ftw 200 in the link above).

I wouldnt use green tubing either, looks really cool this way










meh looks like ill have to try that and thanks for looking that up for me.... im a mega noob at flashing w/o floppies

and thanks for confirming what i was thinking.

now for a question.

would a strip of white LEDs across the top be too much? im thinking of ether having one across the top and back just inside the windowed side panel OR back and bottom...

im just not sure if the white would wash out the green too much as i really like it. but i want more light with out it being overpowering or washing out the green...

maybe ill just try them both and see what works...


----------



## Dilyn

More









From what I can see in that last picture there, a single strip of white LEDs wouldn't overpower the green too much. You just have to play with it a bit.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


More









From what I can see in that last picture there, a single strip of white LEDs wouldn't overpower the green too much. You just have to play with it a bit.



but that's just a BAD picture. how could you like that?!









maybe something to defuse the light a little? maybe some Lexan slotted for the LEDs and hit with the sand blaster for a nice frosting?


----------



## Dilyn

It's got so many lights though









I want more pictures. More, BETTER pichers. 
Pl0x?









Get to work


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


meh looks like ill have to try that and thanks for looking that up for me.... im a mega noob at flashing w/o floppies

:


Before flashing from within Windows make sure to go into the bios and load Setup or Safe defaults, then save and exit. You do NOT want to be overclocked when flashing. Make sure that you remove any passwords from the bios and unplug ALL of your USB and Firewire devices. Ideally you should be using a PS/2 keyboard and/or mouse, but you might be able to get away with using usb ones (not recommended though).

After the flash, go into the bios and load safe/setup defaults, save and exit, then shut the system completely off. Now power it up, enter the bios, and make whatever changes you need to make.

EVGA may have some other specifics in their instructions as well that you should follow. There should be a readme file in the archive you download.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats right Smurf, forgot to say that. EVGA doesnt say anything about that, only that you should do it at defaults.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Before flashing from within Windows make sure to go into the bios and load Setup or Safe defaults, then save and exit. You do NOT want to be overclocked when flashing. Make sure that you remove any passwords from the bios and unplug ALL of your USB and Firewire devices. Ideally you should be using a PS/2 keyboard and/or mouse, but you might be able to get away with using usb ones (not recommended though).

After the flash, go into the bios and load safe/setup defaults, save and exit, then shut the system completely off. Now power it up, enter the bios, and make whatever changes you need to make.

EVGA may have some other specifics in their instructions as well that you should follow. There should be a readme file in the archive you download.

the problem here is that i dont have a PS2 keyboard any more







and their is only one PS2 interface on the motherboard.

but yea. i think ill flash one and then see if its working correctly then move to the second and then the third. because the P55 FTW 200 has 3 to chose from


----------



## PapaSmurf

In that case one just has to do what one can and hope for the best. That's one of the main reasons I ruled out EVGA as a possibility for my 1156 upgrade. I refuse to use a motherboard that doesn't have two PS/2 ports. I also make sure any computer I build I has floppy drive as well just for bios flashing. I will not flash a bios from Windows under any circumstances. I've seen too many problems from doing that over the years to take the risk, especially on boards that have the bios chips soldered to the mobo.


----------



## Striker36

i still have my warranty at this point so EVGA should replace it (as their north american customer service is wonderful) in a few weeks if the worst does happen


----------



## PapaSmurf

I wouldn't count on it. None of the other motherboard manufacturer's cover a bad bios flash.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Not a big deal, this board has 3 bios chips...


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Not a big deal, this board has 3 bios chips...

















i can screw up twice..... not that i want to ever....









OR use one for stock clocks. one for winter clocks and one for summer clocks


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Not a big deal, this board has 3 bios chips...









I hope their implementation is better than Gigabyte's as I've seen more than one of them that the second bios chip didn't kick in like it was supposed to when a bios flash went bad. I still prefer a good old socket bios chip over multiple soldered one chips.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Stock clocks? I would say suicide clocks








And summer/winter is a must here, .2ghz difference for me, still on the high side with doors and windows closed though









But its awesome anyways, I really love this board.
And for flashing from within windows, I never had a single problem with it, dont do it that often though


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
And for flashing from within windows, I never had a single problem with it, dont do it that often though









I never have either, but I know a LOT of people who have. A lot of those were PEBKAC errors like flashing from a highly overclocked system or a system that was having issues which probably had as much to do with it as anything, but I still avoid it at all costs. It isn't that difficult to boot to true dos with a floppy disk, cd, or usb thumb drive and flash from there.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Stock clocks? I would say suicide clocks








And summer/winter is a must here, .2ghz difference for me, still on the high side with doors and windows closed though









But its awesome anyways, I really love this board.
And for flashing from within windows, I never had a single problem with it, dont do it that often though









i wish









but alas unlike more than a few of the people on this forum i cant afford a new part every month


----------



## Striker36

any way... here goes nothing... im about to flash #1


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Good luck


----------



## Striker36

OH GOD! ERASING FLASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol....

in my high school networking class that was the best joke EVER to pull on the professor....

"so uh... boss-man? (we called him boss-man) i accidentally erased flash on the router... what was Cisco's number again?"


----------



## Striker36

successful striker is successful x3










all 3 have been flashed and it runs on all 3. now to move that video card back to the lower slot and see if it works...


----------



## Striker36

video card seems to be running 100% now


----------



## H969

Congrats!


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

i think im going to finish fabing up my floor tonight..... since i wont be around this weekend to play with any thing...


----------



## Striker36

hey guys! i have been nominated again for MOTM (mod of the month) and im letting it go this month as im nearing completion and we needed more options this month.

you should all go vote for me right HERE!


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 









I had a deja vu moment there. I was like "What? I could have sworn I already got a notification for this post"


----------



## Dilyn

I like


----------



## Striker36

i like







the most


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## cdoublejj

HOLY CRAP, thats WAY to much.


You Tube


----------



## Striker36

holy crap its not as much as it looks....

their was a cavity under the blob

and my temps are fine at ambient idol and never higher than 34*C load (no oc) . with nothing oozing out the sides. i think im good

thanks for posting though and dont forget to vote over at the MOTM competition.

votes for me are welcomed but just be sure you vote for some one


----------



## cdoublejj

oh sorry. any shots of the front?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
holy crap its not as much as it looks....

their was a cavity under the blob

and my temps are fine at ambient idol and never higher than 34*C load (no oc) . with nothing oozing out the sides. i think im good

thanks for posting though and dont forget to vote over at the MOTM competition.

votes for me are welcomed but just be sure you vote for some one

None of the other mods suited my fancy as much as yours did.
Must be because Syr isn't there this time


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdoublejj* 
oh sorry. any shots of the front?

for what? its good that your looking out for people










i agree that it looks like their is a ton. but their really isint that much. and the camera angle/settings probably dont help much ether.

not right now but i can make one real fast

and Dilyn. thanks a bunch







and yea... not many can compete with him or CR.... i know i cant


----------



## Striker36

front picture









sorry it took a while. i needed to run out to my car to get my tripod and SD card... that i couldn't find










those nobs ARE strait.... and that odd light under them is a fan in the back of the optical drive that i just left after trying something.


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'm torn between this one and Lutro0's awesome PSU mod. Both are excellent and I like both of you guys a lot. Too difficult to choose between you so I might recuse myself from voting.


----------



## Striker36

that is a pretty killer PSU mod.


----------



## Dilyn

I just noticed that one.
You're lucky, Striker.


----------



## Striker36

it wasn't their this morning.


----------



## Dilyn

It wasn't there yesterday when I voted either









I'll be checking out that log this weekend. At midnight or so. When my Internet isn't as bad.


----------



## Striker36

lol have fun


----------



## Striker36

i just ordered a few things for my self. most notably i grabbed both a white AND a green LED strip. since i cant make up my mind i decided to just grab them both and see what looks better

any way. make sure you go vote for MOTM


----------



## Striker36

when i actually have enough to warent an update i think you guys will like it









and in installed CoD4 on the SSD.... load screens don't have time to render.... I LOVE IT


----------



## spRICE




----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

so its getting overclocked.







more than just the GPUs.

im currently sitting at 3152 Mhz at 1.27v and a x21 muli

the hottest core in HWmoniter is sitting solidly at 48*c after 6 runs in Prime 95.









maybe i can hit 3.5 tonight


----------



## Dilyn

Not maybe.
Maybe is unacceptable.

I will poke you with a stick until you reach at least 3.8.


----------



## Striker36

3.8 will likely be my normal clock

but i want to get it to 4.2 stable at some point

the problem is i have NO idea what im doing in this bios


----------



## Striker36

how many runs of Prime 95 do you guys call stable?


----------



## Dilyn

8 hours of Small FFTs and 8 hours of Blend will be fine IMO









Or just run a 32m Hyper Pi


----------



## Striker36

what is this hyper pi? and i dont plan on being here for 16 hours.... im going to Jina school at like 9 my time (its 1:30 now)....

TO GOOGLE!

and im running blend at the moment


----------



## Dilyn

Run Small FFTs first. Will let you know whether or not the CPU is stable.
Blend is really uneccessary unless you're overclocking the RAM. But even then, you'll want to make sure that the CPU is stable prior to Blend as your results will be inconclusive as to what made the test fail.

It has been discussed in the UD3* Owners Thread that a 32M Hyper Pi run is about the equivalent to that of a ten hour Small FFTs/Blend test


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


what is this hyper pi? and i dont plan on being here for 16 hours.... im going to Jina school at like 9 my time (its 1:30 now)....


http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=211 If it can pass a 32m HyperPi it's stable. Depending on the system that could take anywhere from 20 to 40 minutes. Prime is a waste of time and won't tell you anything that a 32m HyperPi doesn't already tell you. It tests the ram, the cpu, the mobo, and your OS. The only thing it doesn't check is your video subsystem, but a couple of 3DMark runs will take care of that.


----------



## Striker36

thanks Papa i actually canceled the Prime run and went and got Hyper Pi right after and im currently 19 loops into it and all is well with the world

+rep for you and Dilyn

and if you care how my clocking goes i will be posting my progress HERE









if you havent voted on MOTM yet you should ALL go VOTE! even if its not for me every vote counts!

-Striker36


----------



## Dilyn

I will be sure to monitor your progress


----------



## Striker36

update on the stress testing.

finished Hyper Pi 32m.









now what happens if i up the bus to 175?


----------



## PapaSmurf

It 'splodes.


----------



## Dilyn

You'll go back to the future.


----------



## Striker36

nope. it sits stable at 3.672









im running a 185 bus now which is giving me a 3885.6mhz clock

good enough for the night Dilyn?


----------



## Dilyn

I guess


----------



## Striker36

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1455527

for you!


----------



## Dilyn

I expect an entry in the 4 GHz Club soon









And yes, I AM following you everywhere.
(Don't turn around).


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I expect an entry in the 4 GHz Club soon









And yes, I AM following you everywhere.
(Don't turn around).

He darn well better get it up to 4Gig and join the club over there.


----------



## Dilyn

And do it right the FIRST time


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I expect an entry in the 4 GHz Club soon









And yes, I AM following you everywhere.
(Don't turn around).

soon enough, tonight or Sunday i hope

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
He darn well better get it up to 4Gig and join the club over there.

oh it will. it will be 4.2 even

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
And do it right the FIRST time









so far so good









just upped the multi to 190


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
And do it right the FIRST time










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
soon enough, tonight or Sunday i hope


I think Dilyn was referring to the submission to the club, not the overclock.


----------



## Striker36

i wouldn't know







i haven't ventured into that room yet.. but my 190 bus is giving me 3990.4


----------



## mcpetrolhead

The i5s are really easy to overclock, my first overclocking attempt on my i5 i accidentally got 4.2GHz stable.

Once you find a clock you like its all about finding the lowest stable voltage you can, you dont need to worry about IF you can get to 4.2ghz, its what voltage you can do it at.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead*


The i5s are really easy to overclock, my first overclocking attempt on my i5 i accidentally got 4.2GHz stable.

Once you find a clock you like its all about finding the lowest stable voltage you can, you dont need to worry about IF you can get to 4.2ghz, its what voltage you can do it at.


that's what im finding. i set it to 1.3 volts to start (a friend i work with has his at 1.35 so i decided it would be as good a place to start as any) and now im just upping the bus speeds a bit at a time (smaller jumps as i go higher)

so far my temps on HW Monitor haven't been above 49*c and before this Hyper Pi run it hadn't been above 47*c so i think im in good shape heat wise


----------



## Striker36

hey look! whats THIS


----------



## PapaSmurf

Now post that in the 4GHz club in my sig and your in buddy.


----------



## Striker36

already did


----------



## PapaSmurf

Then I'll get right on getting you added to the list.


----------



## Striker36

WOOT!

i feel successful lol

now i go sleep. should have been in bed 4 hours ago... but it just needed to be done


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

4ghz









Sleep well


----------



## [Adz]

Man, you make 4GHz look so easy!! I spent a whole two days trying to get my QX9650 stable at 4GHz and it just wouldn't pass LinX. It got into Windows fully and I validated it, but not stable.


----------



## Alexandro

Nice job getting 4GHz







.


----------



## Striker36

i have about 45 mins before i need to leave for Smith so i decided 4.2 run time! i upped the voltage to 1.4 and set the bus to 200 for a 4.2 ghz even core clock

running hyper pi right now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Awesome








Make sure to submit your benchies to hwbot for ocn


----------



## Striker36

mission accomplished!







!
PROOF!
now RAM times?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Yep, ram is the next one, after that run super pi mod


----------



## Striker36

ill do that Sunday night... as for now i need to go run some errands and then drive 2.5 hours to visit my lovely GF


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Okay








Enjoy it and dont forget to help the ocn hwbot team with sending your results sunday


----------



## Ellis

No one else could make 4.2GHz look so easy









Well done!


----------



## kill_mellon

sweeet


----------



## Striker36

i got to 4.2 like nothing but above 4.3 it hates me....

please help if you can..... i want to try for 4.5.....








http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...e-we-go-2.html

4.3 stable http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1458877


----------



## Striker36

i did a couple things.









only simi-finished though i just stuffed the floor in to check fit after i glued it and i decided i wanted the control thing from my motherboard after all since i cant get to the mobo mounted buttons or see the post code display with the lower video card in so i thought i might make a way to mount it.


----------



## H969

4.3GHz, way to go


----------



## GoodInk

4.3 congrads!!


----------



## Striker36




----------



## Dilyn

4.5 suicide run. GO!


----------



## Striker36

so after a night of playing this is what i got for BIOS #3. tell me what you think. voltages alright?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1460566
4.219mhz at 211 bus

with this for voltages


----------



## Striker36

want to buy me a new motherboard/CPU Dilyn? if you do then ill even make a LN2 pot for you


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
want to buy me a new motherboard/CPU Dilyn? if you do then ill even make a LN2 pot for you









Suicide run implies that you won't be running it 24/7, silly.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Dilyn, I've seen a LOT of cpus and motherboards trashed during suicide runs. That's why I don't do them any longer.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Dilyn, I've seen a LOT of cpus and motherboards trashed during suicide runs. That's why I don't do them any longer.

Pretend the magical fairies did it, Striker! Intel will totally buy it!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Suicide run implies that you won't be running it 24/7, silly.









i know but i dont want to risk this thing any more than i have to.... it needs to last me at least 3 years....till i can pay off at least most of my student loans and all that anoying life crap









and i was trying last night to even get it stable enough to get a CPU-Z validation but i couldn't get it to post above a 220 bus and i need ~225 for 4.5 ghz

maybe some day


----------



## Dilyn

I've heard people having issues with anything past 221 or something like that.
They couldn't get it for the life of them to post









At least you hit 4 though!








Now mess with that RAM and try to get the most stable rig possible.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I've heard people having issues with anything past 221 or something like that.
They couldn't get it for the life of them to post









At least you hit 4 though!








Now mess with that RAM and try to get the most stable rig possible.

4.3 thank you very much







you aren't stealing 300 megahertz from me!

if i could get my multiplier back to 21 it could go it.... idfk how i got it their in the first place..... its supposed to be locked at 20 XD


----------



## Dilyn

1. 300MHz isn't all that much when it comes to RL








2. I said at least you hit 4. Which means that my apatite has been satiated (for now).


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oh dear.... Striker... Will you accept my humble apology for being an absolute tart and missing this thread completely up until now? If it helps any, I have just gone through the whole thing to try and catch up and I must say... This is really kicking some serious modding butt. You've got some really fresh ideas and your skills with the tools that you are using are very good too.

How is your friend doing btw?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Oh dear.... Striker... Will you accept my humble apology for being an absolute tart and missing this thread completely up until now? If it helps any, I have just gone through the whole thing to try and catch up and I must say... This is really kicking some serious modding butt. You've got some really fresh ideas and your skills with the tools that you are using are very good too.

How is your friend doing btw?

ZOMG KRISSY!





















:

i will accept your apology! i feel sorry for not having an index at the front now XD their is allot to sift through here









thanks.







its not the best work on this forum by far though.... you will have me beat by quite a bit when your done i bet

i have been working on cars and trucks (lifting and lowering and racing and stuff) for years so my dad and those guys taught me every thing i know about working with tools.

and my friend is probably going to be getting out of the hospital in the next month or two (WOOT home for Christmas!) hes got most of the casts off but hes all full of pins and rods and stuff but he can moves around a little now. still in a wheel chair for any thing more than a trip to the wash room though. oh well time heals all wounds

thans for finding me







better late than never


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
ZOMG KRISSY!





















:

i will accept your apology! i feel sorry for not having an index at the front now XD their is allot to sift through here









thanks.







its not the best work on this forum by far though.... you will have me beat by quite a bit when your done i bet

i have been working on cars and trucks (lifting and lowering and racing and stuff) for years so my dad and those guys taught me every thing i know about working with tools.

and my friend is probably going to be getting out of the hospital in the next month or two (WOOT home for Christmas!) hes got most of the casts off but hes all full of pins and rods and stuff but he can moves around a little now. still in a wheel chair for any thing more than a trip to the wash room though. oh well time heals all wounds

thans for finding me







better late than never









Yay







I honestly felt awful... I saw this thread on the front page and thought OMG.... Reactor project... I'm sure that's Striker's! Then I saw the date that you started the log...







Again, sorry for taking so long to discover this! Is good to be here though









Great to hear about your friend too! Am glad that even though we've both had a friend have something horrible happen to them, that at least one of them is doing okay







(These days I see people who look like Sara everywhere and it reminds me of her so I feel sad again







) Anyways









Great to see you got your feet wet too! The H50 would've been a fairly comfy and easy introduction to water cooling but to be honest, I'm glad you ditched it for the full loop. Much respect to you for having the guts to do it! Hurrah for the SSD and also for the SLI GTX 470's!!!!







A beastly setup there indeed. I want a new card/s and was going to get a 5850, then saw the 6870 and wanted that, but now that I see that the 5850's perform better when overclocked... well, that's a more tempting option. Two of them in XFire... All I'd ever need i reckon. And I must say... Those R4's look so good too. I had considered them but decided against them until now. If I can't replace the Vantec's that I ruined, I'll go for some green R4's.

So so happy to be in on this now to watch it carry on through to the end!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

to get the 21 multiplier you need to enable turbo boost and then lock the multi at 21, you should also disable speedstep.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Yay







I honestly felt awful... I saw this thread on the front page and thought OMG.... Reactor project... I'm sure that's Striker's! Then I saw the date that you started the log...







Again, sorry for taking so long to discover this! Is good to be here though









Great to hear about your friend too! Am glad that even though we've both had a friend have something horrible happen to them, that at least one of them is doing okay







(These days I see people who look like Sara everywhere and it reminds me of her so I feel sad again







) Anyways









Great to see you got your feet wet too! The H50 would've been a fairly comfy and easy introduction to water cooling but to be honest, I'm glad you ditched it for the full loop. Much respect to you for having the guts to do it! Hurrah for the SSD and also for the SLI GTX 470's!!!!







A beastly setup there indeed. I want a new card/s and was going to get a 5850, then saw the 6870 and wanted that, but now that I see that the 5850's perform better when overclocked... well, that's a more tempting option. Two of them in XFire... All I'd ever need i reckon. And I must say... Those R4's look so good too. I had considered them but decided against them until now. If I can't replace the Vantec's that I ruined, I'll go for some green R4's.

So so happy to be in on this now to watch it carry on through to the end!

hey dont worry about it







all that really matters is your here now









i know what its like seeing a face... when my Memer died a couple years ago i would see her in the supermarket or at the mall or driving past her apartment i would see her looking out at me.... it defiantly hits you... i was sorry when i read that story in your log. im glad things your doing ok though. and yea... we are really lucky that my friend survived that crash. he was in real rough shape for a few day their...

i was thinking about the H50 being a cheap and easy solution to get me sorta where i wanted to be. but then one thing lead to another and one night i just said "screw it" and got as much of the WC stuff as i could afford at the time and sold the H50 to some one here







im REALLY happy i did. when stressing it rarely gets above 47*c and when playing games and stuff i haven't seen it max out above 35*. im kinda surprised that the R4s are doing so well ar Rad fans XD

your heard ware is really good too. i just got carried away and spent way more than i had intended to







i saw the sexy black PCBs and wanted more!









any way. i should have some sort of an update soon as i have a couple more parts and a little surprise i decided to treat my self too some time in the next 3 or 4 days

and i hope i dont disappoint with the conclusion of the project... it seems like its not too far off now. though i know it probably is









good night all!

-Striker


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
*1. 300MHz isn't all that much when it comes to RL*








2. I said at least you hit 4. Which means that my apatite has been satiated (for now).









300MHz is the difference between 3.7GHz and 4GHz.







Also, if you've ever done video conversion, you'll know how much of a difference 300MHz can make.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


300MHz is the difference between 3.7GHz and 4GHz.







Also, if you've ever done video conversion, you'll know how much of a difference 300MHz can make.


Aye... I'm 300mHz away from 4gHz and it is annoying.


----------



## Striker36

so im going to need to take my fans out some time soon.







i have an idea that im going to try and make work when my monies return with one of my boxes soon


----------



## Striker36

Hey guys i need your help over at the MOTM competition. its a close race and every vote counts!


----------



## Core300

It says I can't vote, I don't remember the poll terms here but nice case so far!

I'm now jealous of 2 things you have. haha, I'll stop.


----------



## Striker36

just PM [PWN]Schubie and he will manually add you









and what are the two things i have? i think i missed something now


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just make an educated guess....









(And I'm not jealous, I'm happy with what I have







)


----------



## Striker36

hi Bassi


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey striker


----------



## Core300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


just PM [PWN]Schubie and he will manually add you









and what are the two things i have? i think i missed something now










I'll be searching for something on google and an ocn thread will come up with a post from you in it and your avatar will be staring at me. The brightness of the picture and the eyes make me never want to see one of your posts again because I am creepily jealous of your woman. And I'm not normally creepy like that either.


----------



## Striker36

yea.... im really lucky.... every day i wake up and see that picture on my end table and smile... i still have no idea what she sees in me 3 years later....

ill be the first to admit that god has been good to me.

EDIT: i think doras face is in the last panel of QC today is what i look like every morning


----------



## PapaSmurf

At the risk of looking like a dirty old man, she is a little cutie. And I mean that in all of the nicest ways.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


At the risk of looking like a dirty old man, she is a little cutie. And I mean that in all of the nicest ways.


just a little







.


----------



## Core300

Woops, that was meant to be a PM. Eh, who cares. I'll make that PM and get you your vote now.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


just a little







.


Which? That I look like a dirty old man or she's a little cutie?


----------



## Core300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Which? That I look like a dirty old man or she's a little cutie?










I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Core300

Striker, this is a close one so far :O


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
300MHz is the difference between 3.7GHz and 4GHz.







Also, if you've ever done video conversion, you'll know how much of a difference 300MHz can make.

Alright I meant from 4 to 4.3









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Aye... I'm 300mHz away from 4gHz and it is annoying.









Ack. MOAR VOLTS!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea.... im really lucky.... every day i wake up and see that picture on my end table and smile... i still have no idea what she sees in me 3 years later....

ill be the first to admit that god has been good to me.

EDIT: i think doras face is in the last panel of QC today is what i look like every morning









How cute :3
Dora's face. New avatar. SOON.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
At the risk of looking like a dirty old man, she is a little cutie. And I mean that in all of the nicest ways.


----------



## Striker36

lol Dilyn.... i cant wait for the new avatar. i think thats the BEST FACE EVER in QC


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Alright I meant from 4 to 4.3









The difference between 3.7 and 4.0 is the same as the difference between 4.0 and 4.3







It may not be noticeable during average use, but when you do something like encoding, it's blindingly obvious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Aye... I'm 300mHz away from 4gHz and it is annoying.









This morning, I was 400Mhz. Now, I'm 200Mhz away. Though if it's that Q9400 in your sig rig, good luck! I couldn't get my old Q9300 over 3.5GHz and couldn't get it stable above 3.375. That said, I was totally newb at OCing then. If I tried again now, I'd probably have better luck with it.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
The difference between 3.7 and 4.0 is the same as the difference between 4.0 and 4.3







It may not be noticeable during average use, but when you

Huh?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol Dilyn.... i cant wait for the new avatar. i think thats the BEST FACE EVER in QC

I know!!!!! c:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
The difference between 3.7 and 4.0 is the same as the difference between 4.0 and 4.3







It may *not* be *noticeable* during average use, but when you

That was my point









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Huh?









lol this


----------



## Ellis

Maybe he typed the bottom bit first, then fell asleep when typing the top bit.

And... fell on the mouse so that the post submitted!


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Maybe he typed the bottom bit first, then fell asleep when typing the top bit.

And... fell on the mouse so that the post submitted!

Ninja skills!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Huh?









Whoops. Fixed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
That was my point









See amended post









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Maybe he typed the bottom bit first, then fell asleep when typing the top bit.

And... fell on the mouse so that the post submitted!

Lol. Laptop. Likelihood of falling on mouse: slim.
What actually happened was that I typed all the way up to the part you quoted, then remembered that I wanted to reply to spider, so I copied what I typed out, went back, quoted spider, pasted what I'd already written (thinking I'd finished it) and started replying to spider.









Edit: although, falling asleep isn't unlikely to be honest. Good night gents (and lad(y/ies)).


----------



## Striker36

lol wat? im so confused right now


----------



## Ellis

Ninja skills are ninjarous.

I'm not close to falling asleep, but I will be damn tired tomorrow if I don't go to bed soon. Oh well, being on OCN is fun









EDIT: [Adz] posted a sentence which stopped half way through so I said he must have fallen asleep. Then he fixed it


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
This morning, I was 400Mhz. Now, I'm 200Mhz away. Though if it's that Q9400 in your sig rig, good luck! I couldn't get my old Q9300 over 3.5GHz and couldn't get it stable above 3.375. That said, I was totally newb at OCing then. If I tried again now, I'd probably have better luck with it.

Yeah it is the one in my sig rig haha. Can do a 3.8gHz suicide run but I think I should be able to get it to 4... Just need some fine tuning


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Whoops. Fixed.

See amended post









Lol. Laptop. Likelihood of falling on mouse: slim.
What actually happened was that I typed all the way up to the part you quoted, then remembered that I wanted to reply to spider, so I copied what I typed out, went back, quoted spider, pasted what I'd already written (thinking I'd finished it) and started replying to spider.









Edit: although, falling asleep isn't unlikely to be honest. Good night gents (and lad(y/ies)).











Goodnight sir.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol wat? im so confused right now

Maybe you should've been here!

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Yeah it is the one in my sig rig haha. Can do a 3.8gHz suicide run but I think I should be able to get it to 4... Just need some fine tuning









You can do it! I have faith!!
Have you tried messing with skews at all? Quads







skews.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Maybe you should've been here!

















You can do it! I have faith!!
Have you tried messing with skews at all? Quads







skews.


well SOOOORRRYYYYY... im not making a new home for the project and rearranging/cleaning my room or any thing.

i agree with what the rest have said Krissy. when we learn some more i bet you can get your 4 and i might be able to get 4.5









we just need to learn and expand our horizons


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
well SOOOORRRYYYYY... im not making a new home for the project and rearranging/cleaning my room or any thing.

I should probably do that some time this week









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i agree with what the rest have said Krissy. when we learn some more i bet you can get your 4 and i might be able to get 4.5









we just need to learn and expand our horizons









Hey! Let's not get our hopes up THAT high!
The odds of that quad there hitting 4.5 are unlikely, really.
IMO.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

But we can haz megahurtsz!! See, if it was my boyfriend doing the overclocking, he'd probably already have it. But coz I'm a nub... well.... it's gonna take a bit longer


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
But we can haz megahurtsz!! See, if it was my boyfriend doing the overclocking, he'd probably already have it. But coz I'm a nub... well.... it's gonna take a bit longer









Perseverance is the key!








Maybe you should drop by the UD3* Owners thread. I know you have a different board, but if you don't entirely understand quads that much, a lot of the people in that thread now have dropped the LGA 775 stuff and gone to bigger and better things. They have a lot of knowledge on quads though, and I've seen them do some really cool stuff with others.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I should probably do that some time this week









Hey! Let's not get our hopes up THAT high!
The odds of that quad there hitting 4.5 are unlikely, really.
IMO.

lol









and we can hope cant we?









me =>


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yeah, striker you are a little crazy...









Dilyn, that's a really good idea. If my boyfriend can't help me out, I'll go and see what they recommend


----------



## Core300

Striker, nice little shop to ya got there... and airplane. Wanna know what you should get though? A powder coat gun. I got one for free and now I just gotta get the propane curing lamp and a few other things. Not exactly for cases but it can be


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol









and we can hope cant we?









me =>









Sometimes, hope is the best (and only) thing you've got.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Yeah, striker you are a little crazy...









Dilyn, that's a really good idea. If my boyfriend can't help me out, I'll go and see what they recommend









They'll be more than willing to help. They really love to share their knowledge, and I've seen a couple people over the months come through and ask for help even when they had different boards. They're like miracle workers









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
Striker, nice little shop to ya got there... and airplane. Wanna know what you should get though? A powder coat gun. I got one for free and now I just gotta get the propane curing lamp and a few other things. Not exactly for cases but it can be









And then he can offer us discounts!


----------



## Striker36

if its free why not!?

lol i have no experience with that stuff but im sure it cant be that hard

seriously. of you get a shot at free tools ALWAYS take it

i know your not planing to give it to me though... but yea... i want more tools.... like a mill... or a lathe....

and thanks. my dad and i sorta like them both


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
The difference between 3.7 and 4.0 is the same as the difference between 4.0 and 4.3







It may not be noticeable during average use, but when you do something like encoding, it's blindingly obvious


No it isn't. The higher you go the less impact 300MHz will have as the difference as a percentage is smaller. The performance difference between 300MHz and 600MHz was HUGE as it doubled the clock speed, the difference between 4000MHz and 4300MHz is considerably less and for the most part would require a benchmark to notice the difference. That's why you see the difference while video encoding as it is essentially a benchmark.


----------



## Ellis

Damn, I need a new motherboard. Or some new RAM. But preferably a new motherboard. Actually, both would be nice.

Overclocking is so fun, but I've barely got any headroom thanks to my hardware









Although it might be because I'm doing it completely and utterly wrong, but I'll try seriously once I get my new CPU


----------



## Core300

ha, just noticed how random that was. But yeah, I got mine for free. Well here's the story. It wasn't meant to be free, I won the bid for the craftsman powder coat gun for about $50 with shipping, got it, and the cup lock was broken so that you couldn't turn it meaning you couldn't take the cup off to put in powder. I emailed the ebay store telling them and they gave me a full 100% refund right back to my Paypal without having to send it back or anything. I said I could probably fix it. All I had to do was unscrew the gun into the 2 halves and pop out the locking piece of plastic. It stays on tightly without it anyway. And since the seller said "If you can fix it great if not throw it in the garbage" I got a new powder coat gun for free.

striker, maybe we can work out a trade though









haha, I'm bad. I'm just messing with you.


----------



## Striker36

lol thats great! i wish i had that stuff happen more


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol thats great! i wish i had that stuff happen more

Yeah, the seller was great even though the customer support admitted he had no idea about the gun. He asked me if I thought I should get a full or partial refund. I explained it further and let him decide and then there's the money refunded. I didn't expect to get shipping back.

But, If you were to go with an oven and not a $300 lamp (for a dune buggy/large go-kart) you could have a decent setup for cheap. Eastwood also has cheap good guns.

Now back on topic more, you have any ideas what pages have pictures on in this thread? I'm not about to look through over a hundred pages at this time when I should be studying


----------



## Dilyn

If you change to 100 PPP, you'll only have sixteen pages to look through


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
If you change to 100 PPP, you'll only have sixteen pages to look through









doh! Forgot about that, thanks.


----------



## Striker36

at this point i have NO idea where the updates are....







sorry


----------



## Core300

Striker,
Your currently tied in first place again


----------



## Ellis

Striker, I saw that there was no index on this but I still wanted to read it so I just (not just now, it was a couple of weeks ago







) read through each and every post.

It was pretty interesting actually, almost like a biography









EDIT: How odd that we both started out posts with "Striker," I didn't see your post until after I posted mine


----------



## Striker36

yea... a couple friends that are following this log IRL told me i should start a bio type blog... but i dont know.... i like it in this thread because i can have a conversation with you guys







that doesn't really work in a blog..


----------



## Dilyn

Blogs are silly.


----------



## Striker36

i sorta agree... some have a place but i cant imagine one by me being any good lol


----------



## Enigma8750

Yea. your right... Spiderm0nkey voted for you because she thinks your HOT!!... LOL

NO offense Friend ... You know I am just playin'


----------



## Core300

Yeah, part of the fun with forums is getting off topic. I mean reasonably. You could make a blog with just the posts that are part of the working actually. And discuss here but just have the blog to be neat. Who knows, maybe you could make a few bucks from ads too.

EDIT: Yeah, to be honest, I follow not a single blog. I also think they are silly


----------



## Striker36

LOL yea right!

thats a funny one Enighma


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i sorta agree... some have a place but i cant imagine one by me being any good lol

You could start blogging here on OCN, actually.
Or have we removed the blog feature









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
Yeah, part of the fun with forums is getting off topic. I mean reasonably. You could make a blog with just the posts that are part of the working actually. And discuss here but just have the blog to be neat. Who knows, maybe you could make a few bucks from ads too.

EDIT: Yeah, to be honest, I follow not a single blog. I also think they are silly









I believe that in order for any builds to be eligible for MOTM, you can only have them posted here at OCN. So he couldn't have the log be on his blog and discussion here, if he ever wishes to win a MOTM comp for it








But it's an excellent idea.


----------



## Striker36

its still here.. i just dont care about it XD


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Yea. your right... Spiderm0nkey voted for you because she thinks your HOT!!... LOL

NO offense Friend ... You know I am just playin'

Lol, now I feel normal.


----------



## Core300

Oh, not even on a personal blog? Meh, it's irrelevant now anyway.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I believe that in order for any builds to be eligible for MOTM, you can only have them posted here at OCN. So he couldn't have the log be on his blog and discussion here, if he ever wishes to win a MOTM comp for it








But it's an excellent idea.

Indeed. You can't have them posted on any other public forums


----------



## Striker36

i think what you three are looking for is that the logs need to be "OCN Exclusive"


----------



## Dilyn

We don't need nun o' yo fancy 'linguistic skill' here!
Dis be da Intranet!


----------



## Striker36

lol i just stole it from Repo and the OP of EVERY MOTM


----------



## Striker36

TV+Wall=more better than TV+table


----------



## Dav0r

Subscribed, good luck dude.


----------



## Striker36

thanks! and welcome to OCN







.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
TV+Wall=more better than TV+table










Lol? Unrelated post seems unrelated?


----------



## Enigma8750

So what did you think of Enigma ONE Spiderm0nkey..?


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dav0r* 
Subscribed, good luck dude.

How'd you do that Dav0r.. What an awesome pic man.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol? Unrelated post seems unrelated?


un related post is 100% related to my reorganisation of my room and making of a nre homr for the project


----------



## Striker36

funny work story time!

so im getting my lunch made talking with a couple of the guys, one of which is on a "soviet russia joke" kick, when my GF calls me to ask when something in happening. well any way i had her on speaker phone so i could make my lunch and talk and all that. so b we hang up and i say "i love my crazy russian" after a more sappy hang up than usual, but right after i put my phone back in my pocket the guy on the joke kick yells at me "in Soviet Russia crazy russian loves YO..... wait a second... that actually works. DAMNIT!!"

it had my boss in stitches for like 10 minuets and i just thought i would share cut i got a chuckle out of it aswell


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enigma8750*


So what did you think of Enigma ONE Spiderm0nkey..?


Turned out gorgeous


----------



## Striker36

in the process of cleaning/rearanging my room i decided my folding table desk just wasnt going to cut it any more with my sweet new(ish) computer so i talked my dad into actually buying me a new desk that he told me he would get me like 3 years ago for my B-Day before he got really sick.. its flippin sweet. ill take some pictures when its all set up and stuff since i know you have all seen my trashy table

any way thats all i have for today. so you should all go vote for MOTM if you havent already.

vote for Striker cus he loves you all!

-Striker36


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I would love to have a new desk, I hate to have my legs under my chair just because therse no other place to have them








Main rig is under the desk, second rig is right next to me, and the third rig is next to the desk...









Anyways, enjoy it


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
in the process of cleaning/rearanging my room i decided my folding table desk just wasnt going to cut it any more with my sweet new(ish) computer so i talked my dad into actually buying me a new desk that he told me he would get me like 3 years ago for my B-Day before he got really sick.. its flippin sweet. ill take some pictures when its all set up and stuff since i know you have all seen my trashy table

any way thats all i have for today. so you should all go vote for MOTM if you havent already.

vote for Striker cus he loves you all!

-Striker36

Awesome! I'm possibly about to move out of home for the first time and if I do, the first thing I'm going to buy is a nice new desk so I have room for a large graphics tablet and my future second monitor. I'm liking the thought of a corner desk tbh... But yes, can't wait to see your new desk!!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Awesome! I'm possibly about to move out of home for the first time and if I do, the first thing I'm going to buy is a nice new desk so I have room for a large graphics tablet and my future second monitor. I'm liking the thought of a corner desk tbh... But yes, can't wait to see your new desk!!!

i would LOVE a corner desk but i just dont have room for it









but yea im pretty thrilled with the new desk even if it was a cheapo Office Depot desk. its actually a pretty great quality surprisingly


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i would LOVE a corner desk but i just dont have room for it









but yea im pretty thrilled with the new desk even if it was a cheapo Office Depot desk. its actually a pretty great quality surprisingly









Yeah I don't have room for one at home either, but the place I'd be moving into would have plenty of space. Am going to claim my $1000 for course related costs next year and buy a new tablet (so that my hand might stop cramping up) and spend the left over $300 on a new desk and chair. Should be good I reckon!


----------



## Striker36

i wish i had that kinda money for a tablet.... i love them.

any way that sounds like a really good plan Krissy! i hope it all works out for you.

i need to ask (but you don't have to answer) moving in with the BF?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i wish i had that kinda money for a tablet.... i love them.

any way that sounds like a really good plan Krissy! i hope it all works out for you.

i need to ask (but you don't have to answer) moving in with the BF?

Yeah, I normally wouldn't spend that much on a tablet, but the repeat strain injury in my right hand makes it too difficult for me to use my small tablet. Hopefully a bigger one will help a lot and allow me to work on a painting/drawing/design for more than 5 mins at a time. (No joke... can only work for about 5mins before it cramps up!)

And yes, kinda moving in with the boyfriend, except kinda not. Moving into his house, but won't be sharing a room with him. Going to have my own bedroom so that we can keep some space between each other and keep our parents happy too lol.


----------



## Striker36

lol thats actually a really good idea. with the living together thing. for a graduation present (highschool) Jina and i decided to take our savings and take a weekend trip to NYC. we had it all planned out and we gave our parrents all our reservation info in case they needed to get to us. when we got to our hotell we were informed that a call was made and we were upgraded to a suite from our heap as any thing room with twin beds LOL. after that we realized we have REALLY cool parents. but i can understand why parents can be weird about that stuff. i know i will always be my moms baby boy XD


----------



## Striker36

DESK!










now to finish cleaning my room and stuff


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
in the process of cleaning/rearanging my room i decided my folding table desk just wasnt going to cut it any more with my sweet new(ish) computer so i talked my dad into actually buying me a new desk that he told me he would get me like 3 years ago for my B-Day before he got really sick.. its flippin sweet. ill take some pictures when its all set up and stuff since i know you have all seen my trashy table

any way thats all i have for today. so you should all go vote for MOTM if you havent already.

vote for Ms Striker cus she loves you all!

-Striker36

I'm in
















About the desk, it reminds me of my Z-line Nero. I absolutely love my desk even though it costed only about $110 free shipping from dell I think.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
I'm in
















About the desk, it reminds me of my Z-line Nero. I absolutely love my desk even though it costed only about $110 free shipping from dell I think.

nice try







but no









and its actually a Z-Line Bristol Desk


----------



## repo_man

Nice desk Striker! When I got my new desk, I felt so awesome. It really makes a difference having a nice, mature work area doesn't it?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Nice desk Striker! When I got my new desk, I felt so awesome. It really makes a difference having a nice, mature work area doesn't it?









yea its a SERIOUS upgrade from my wall mart 15 dollar folding table XD


----------



## Striker36

i need to get my monitors and TV to play nice together... and the TV doesn't want to


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats a good looking desk striker!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea its a SERIOUS upgrade from my wall mart 15 dollar folding table XD

Lol, I'm afraid my desk didnt even have a price tag...


----------



## LokSupguller

Man, I really want to vote for your mod but everytime I try to vote it says I can't, maybe the polls close at this time of the day (well, I'm in Australia!)

I hope you win it, you really deserve it too.


----------



## mcpetrolhead

you need a minimum amount of rep to vote or something, email the guy running it and he will put your vote in.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


*Once the poll goes up if you cannot vote please PM [PWN]Schubie and title it "MOTM VOTE". Thanks!*


----------



## t-ramp

Nice desk.







I got a *new* desk a few months ago, nothing special, just some big Sauder thing a couple from church was getting rid of. Such an improvement from the tiny thing I had been using.

And the talk of tablets reminds me of the Intuos4 (small) I have lying around that I've never really used... send me a message if you're interested. Sorry Striker.


----------



## Striker36

i think this thread need more music...

  
 You Tube  



 
sorry.... today is a verry musical day in my head so i thought i would share lol

me=







some times


----------



## kowabunka

Very nice choice of music!!

Music is extremely important for me too! Just saw Oceansize live last weekend - epic


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kowabunka*


Very nice choice of music!!

Music is extremely important for me too! Just saw Oceansize live last weekend - epic










since i couldn't really decide on one track i just posted a few on my favorites list from youtube XD

but yea... i ALWAYS have music going some place. its to the point now where its strange if i dont hear music going in the background.

it drives my Jina crazy some times when shes talking to me but she understands and actually helps me find some hard to find records (she actually found me an ORIGINAL Release or The Wall.)

i love music... which is why i need to put off getting a sound card so i can get a new amplifier for my stereo because i droped it the other day and now it has the buzzzzzz or death







oh well... it was 22 years old already and the rest of the stack works perfectly so its ok


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


DESK!










now to finish cleaning my room and stuff










Nice desk! And nice monitor/TV setup









I'm happy with my desk, picked it up 2nd hand from some guy for Â£30 and although it's pretty plain it's 5' wide and has a higher shelf for monitors and so on which you can store stuff under as well. I also made a really amateur storagey thing for games, DVDs and CDs.


----------



## [Adz]

I generally avoid glass desks, they're just too fragile to be around me. I got wood.


----------



## Ellis

Yeah, I'd be scared of having a glass desk







, but they look cool.


----------



## Striker36

im generally really careful with my stuff so im not worried about it







i have a glass desk here at work too and i have never had a problem with it and the glass on that one is actually about 33% thicker than the stuff here. it was just the most elegant one in my price range that was the closest in size to the space i had available. and actually the only one that didnt feel really cheap the rest were just plywood and vinyl lamination which just docent stand up well to the occasional spilled drink..

any way.. im quite happy with it. and thats the portent part is it not?


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Yeah, I'd be scared of having a glass desk







, but they look cool.


For some reason, I was under the impression that you quoted that picture into BOC, and that my reply was in the BOC thread









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im generally really careful with my stuff so im not worried about it







i have a glass desk here at work too and i have never had a problem with it and the glass on that one is actually about 33% thicker than the stuff here. it was just the most elegant one in my price range that was the closest in size to the space i had available. and actually the only one that didnt feel really cheap the rest were just plywood and vinyl lamination which just docent stand up well to the occasional spilled drink..

any way.. im quite happy with it. and thats the portent part is it not?


As long it works for you, it's great.
I'm too reckless with my stuff. I walk in and throw my keys on my desk. My multi-tool kit usually lands with a bit of a bang too.


----------



## Striker36

you can sorta see my Leatherman on the speaker to on the left









then my wallet and a couple other things go on the end table next to the bed. and my keys are usually net to the Leatheman


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im generally really careful with my stuff so im not worried about it







i have a glass desk here at work too and i have never had a problem with it and the glass on that one is actually about 33% thicker than the stuff here. it was just the most elegant one in my price range that was the closest in size to the space i had available. and actually the only one that didnt feel really cheap the rest were just plywood and vinyl lamination which just docent stand up well to the occasional spilled drink..

any way.. im quite happy with it. and thats the portent part is it not?


Of course that's the most important thing









Different things suite different people. I've never had a glass desk, so I don't know how well it would work for me. I think that wood would look better in my room though.

And Leathermen are great, I would never use one if I had one though :/


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Of course that's the most important thing










Different things suite different people. I've never had a glass desk, so I don't know how well it would work for me. I think that wood would look better in my room though.

And Leathermen are great, I would never use one if I had one though :/


yea my room is a weird meld of clasicical really dark woods and modern metals so i thought this would be a good meld between them. the wood and glass matches the sterio stack (behind the picture frame) and the black metal legs work with every thing else.

as for the Leatherman... i use mine several times a day every day... even when i dont think i will i end up needing it for something. i feel weird when i dont have it on me now









in fact its the only tool i used to put that desk together


----------



## Core300

The desk I have has pretty thick glass. I dont think you could very easily break it without trying or being an idiot. Plus my computer is on the 3rd shelf of the part on the side of the desk. So thats pretty high up there. Dont worry striker.

Z-Line seems to make some pretty good stuff for a great price.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core300*


The desk I have has pretty thick glass. I dont think you could very easily break it without trying or being an idiot. Plus my computer is on the 3rd shelf of the part on the side of the desk. So thats pretty high up there. Dont worry striker.

Z-Line seems to make some pretty good stuff for a great price.


im not worried







it seems like a really solid desk. and im quite impressed by it. now i just need more storage bins.... i have too much stuff for my room... even as big as it is...


----------



## Dilyn

I have a glass desk. Really, I'm not a fan, because I can see all these cables going everywhere









Congrats on the new desk!


----------



## Striker36

lol Dilyn..... im a neat freak with my desk usualy... its been torture for a while lol i didnt have enough space for all my stuff so it was ALL OVER the place and i lost things all the time. now if i cant find something cuz its buried i just look up from under my desk









not really but yea.... my room has been a mess of boxes for like 6 months and its driving me (and Jina as shes a clean freak like none other) crazy. i was always that annoying kid with the spotless room till this project started


----------



## Dilyn

Haha that's an excellent idea








I haven't cleaned my room since I finished lapping my CPU. It's funny, because I've had more time to do it as well








I guess I just never clean my room until I finish a project. Soon after I was done with the lapping, I needed all that stuff again, so I just left it up here. Week after I finish with it, I get all my stuff for my NEW project. It just never ends









Also, speaking of Favorites on Youtube:


You Tube


----------



## Striker36

i just got REALLY confused by that double post 10 mins apart XD


----------



## Core300

Even with a glass desk, you can get the cables pretty neat. When I first set up my desk it looked decent. Now everything's all tangled though...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i just got REALLY confused by that double post 10 mins apart XD

And you are not the only one


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i just got REALLY confused by that double post 10 mins apart XD

Ya, Comcast/my modem/the router is being really finicky. Everything was throwing a fit when I got home, and when you've got twenty four tabs open with different threads, it's kind of hard to keep up









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
Even with a glass desk, you can get the cables pretty neat. When I first set up my desk it looked decent. Now everything's all tangled though...

Ya I was wanting to clean up these cables more with some ties and stuff, but I move my case and stuff so much that I figure it'd be a massive waste of time.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
And you are not the only one









I is sowwy


----------



## Core300

Reusable cable ties come in handy for some quick organization/de-organization.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I is sowwy









Its alright


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
Even with a glass desk, you can get the cables pretty neat. When I first set up my desk it looked decent. Now everything's all tangled though...

yea im planing to go back under their with some cable ties when i get the rest of the room somewhat organized and tie up all the cables that shouldent need to move (moniters and the HP computer and the TV and speakers and that stuff) to the rails on the desk. that should keep it to just the mouse and keyboard and other small things that can get tangled

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Ya, Comcast/my modem/the router is being really finicky. Everything was throwing a fit when I got home, and when you've got twenty four tabs open with different threads, it's kind of hard to keep up









Ya I was wanting to clean up these cables more with some ties and stuff, but I move my case and stuff so much that I figure it'd be a massive waste of time.









I is sowwy









i hate comcast







they reset my connection EVERY NIGHT at 11:17. is so bad my guild in wow actually waits when we are at a boss or something and its close (im a healzor







)

thats allot of tabs









i forgives you.


----------



## Core300

For a wired keyboard you can always get a USB extension. I know my keyboard cable just reaches and goes across in the air.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
For a wired keyboard you can always get a USB extension. I know my keyboard cable just reaches and goes across in the air.

ill comment on this further tomorrow









but i can say my monkeys are supposed to be bringing me a solution to this tomorrow


----------



## spiderm0nkey

When he says monkeys, please note that I am not included in that statement


----------



## Core300

I think someones getting a new keyboard


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
When he says monkeys, please note that I am not included in that statement









nope. just my invisible million of flying monkey minions









but if a spiderm0nkie wanted to help shes allowed









they have made a couple of appearances in this thread


----------



## Dilyn

But they are ever so rare


----------



## Striker36

so i just got the BEST REP COMMENT EVAR!

Quote:

Here's REP for your nice case. And for the fact that you seem to be a regular human and not some creepy forum lurker that only plays videogaes at the same time as eating a bag of cheetos with energy drinks thrown about.
i have no idea who you are but you made my night! thank you









and what a better way to start an update? i cant think of one









the first monkey i sent out last week has returned. what with you ask?

LEDS!!!!!!!!!









i stuffed them both up in the top of the case and stuffed the raw ends in the 4 pin from my PSU (BAD IDEA! DO NOT DO THIS UNLESS YOU KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOUR DOING!) something like this.










any way. i have a green one and a white one stuffed up their









GREEN!









WHITE!









GREEN+WHITE!

i think i like the green better but im not 100% sure so im going to leave them out for a while and wor out some kind or connector for them that i can swap out on the fly and/or to the LED panel on the top of the case.

i think i might wire the LEDs from the fans as well. but im going to wait till this weekend for that as i need to pull my case apart to get to 2 of them (rad fans)

i hope you guys liked my pictures! i actually used my tripod for 3 of them


----------



## Ellis

Nice one, good monkeys









Personally I prefer the white, I think it's really nice but the green's a bit kind of "whoamagawd"

I think green on its own looks better than both together to be honest.

But you go with what you like


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Nice one, good monkeys









Personally I prefer the white, I think it's really nice but the green's a bit kind of "whoamagawd"

I think green on its own looks better than both together to be honest.

But you go with what you like









i actually agree with your comment 100%

and i really dont like the green+white at all

so what im thinking is that i will add a toggle switch of some sort to the circuit to swap between the 2 (three? white, green, off?) options. i would most likely put that switch behind the one on the case already so i can have the fans on and the LEDs off

yea im still in the idea stage right now.... i just wanted the lights lol


----------



## Core300

Who would give REP in such a way?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 







Who would give REP in such a way?

i dont know but i love them


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i actually agree with your comment 100%

and i really dont like the green+white at all

so what im thinking is that i will add a toggle switch of some sort to the circuit to swap between the 2 (three? white, green, off?) options. i would most likely put that switch behind the one on the case already so i can have the fans on and the LEDs off

yea im still in the idea stage right now.... i just wanted the lights lol

Toggle switch sounds pretty win








I don't know about you but if it was in my room I would definitely need an off option for the LEDs as I often leave my computer on when I'm asleep









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 







Who would give REP in such a way?

Too many people


----------



## Core300

Sorry, I'm straight and I thought you were too... I knew that was just a cover up.


----------



## Striker36

lolwhat?


----------



## Core300

I know you guys like your bright neon colors but I actually think it would look nice with a clear/the blue tinted leds they have in flashlights. You know what I'm saying? It looks all classy and then you turn it into an alien.

Either way, I love it still


----------



## Ellis

I don't actually think "bright neon colours" look that good anymore. If I had the money to spend on a great rig, I might have a window (depending on how good I thought the hardware would look







) but I would probably just go for white lighting, if any. And a switch would be a necessity.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I don't actually think "bright neon colours" look that good anymore. If I had the money to spend on a great rig, I might have a window (depending on how good I thought the hardware would look







) but I would probably just go for white lighting, if any. And a switch would be a necessity.

thats how i feel about it... i think the white if good for display type things and the green is good for the wow factor (LAN party much?).

i will likely end up leaving them off more often then on but why not have the option, right?


----------



## Core300

By white do you mean clear... or white?


----------



## Striker36

i mean white light








like that


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I prefer the white+green one


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats how i feel about it... i think the white if good for display type things and the green is good for the wow factor (LAN party much?).

i will likely end up leaving them off more often then on but why not have the option, right?

Yeah exactly. You've gotta have some colourful LEDs if you're going to a LAN party









I very rarely turn mine on, although to be honest it doesn't actually look very great when it is on - what annoys me is that the fan is not central to the Cooler Master logo, so it looks quite silly when viewed from straight on. When I upgrade my case cooling, I doubt I'll go with LED fans, and I doubt I'll ever buy LEDs for my rig.

Maybe for a future build


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
-snip-

The green looks epic up top. Put the white on the bottom of the case and see what it looks like maybe?
You should have two switches: One for green, one for white.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Yeah exactly. You've gotta have some colourful LEDs if you're going to a LAN party









I very rarely turn mine on, although to be honest it doesn't actually look very great when it is on - what annoys me is that the fan is not central to the Cooler Master logo, so it looks quite silly when viewed from straight on. When I upgrade my case cooling, I doubt I'll go with LED fans, and I doubt I'll ever buy LEDs for my rig.

Maybe for a future build









I will definitely be getting some red LED fans for my Haf X, money permitting


----------



## Core300

Someone needs to try clear lights. I think it would look nice.


----------



## Striker36

white LEDs are clear.... im not sure what your suggesting...


----------



## Dilyn

He is clearly suggesting that your lighting is incorrect, dear sir


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
The green looks epic up top. Put the white on the bottom of the case and see what it looks like maybe?
You should have two switches: One for green, one for white.

I will definitely be getting some red LED fans for my Haf X, money permitting









The HAF series are just different, those without LEDs would be like... OCN without build logs?









Anything but red looks a bit silly on a stock HAF IMO. If it's a painted case then that changes things, of course.

EDIT: Is there a difference between white LEDs and clear ones?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
The HAF series are just different, those without LEDs would be like... OCN without build logs?









Anything but red looks a bit silly on a stock HAF IMO. If it's a painted case then that changes things, of course.

Indeed. The 'industrial' look that the HAF series goes for is complemented quite well by red LEDs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
EDIT: Is there a difference between white LEDs and clear ones?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Indeed. The 'industrial' look that the HAF series goes for is complemented quite well by red LEDs.




















Well I don't know


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 









Well I don't know









Clear and White are the same.
DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE, GOOGLE FOR "CLEAR VS WHITE"


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Clear and White are the same.
DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE, GOOGLE FOR "CLEAR VS WHITE"

thats what i thought...

and bad personal experience?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Clear and White are the same.
DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE, GOOGLE FOR "CLEAR VS WHITE"

I Googled for "clear vs white LEDs" and it came up with LEDs, nothing else...

Nothing that isn't related to LEDs


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
thats what i thought...

and bad personal experience?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Ah ****, too late









Says it all.

Also, damn Ellis, how many times do you edit? I counted three before I posted this








And yeah, I added LEDs to the end and it was fine.







Which is why I put quote marks around Clear vs White


----------



## t-ramp

A simple search for "clear vs white" comes up for some links related to a certain bodily fluid. I'm not daring enough to look at the image results.


----------



## Striker36

oh god lol im afraid of you three now....


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Says it all.

Also, damn Ellis, how many times do you edit? I counted three before I posted this








And yeah, I added LEDs to the end and it was fine.







Which is why I put quote marks around Clear vs White









Yeah, sorry








I thought it was only 2 though. At first I was wondering why you had got so touchy about the difference between white and clear LEDs, then I realised what you meant









But I didn't try a Google search for "clear vs white" and I don't think I ever will









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
oh god lol im afraid of you three now....

Hey, don't look at me!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
oh god lol im afraid of you three now....

I could swear that said "two" not "three" a minute ago









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Yeah, sorry








I thought it was only 2 though. At first I was wondering why you had got so touchy about the difference between white and clear LEDs, then I realised what you meant









But I didn't try a Google search for "clear vs white" and I don't think I ever will









Hey, don't look at me!

xD I guess you don't use Google Instant? Or you just type extremely fast.


----------



## Core300

Some light looks more white than clear. I can't explain it so I'll post a pic that in a way explains what I'm trying to say. It's not the best example, but maybe it'll help.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
I could swear that said "two" not "three" a minute ago


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
Some light looks more white than clear. I can't explain it so I'll post a pic that in a way explains what I'm trying to say. It's not the best example, but maybe it'll help.

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/p...hid_colors.png

those aren't LEDs though i don't think... they look more like headlight bulbs to me

at least the 10000k ones look like my HIDs when they are on


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
those aren't LEDs though i don't think... they look more like headlight bulbs to me

at least the 10000k ones look like my HIDs when they are on

That was my point. I meant clear bulb like a regular light bulb. I probably confused you guys when I said or led like the ones in flashlights, correct? Because for the first one I meant a regular incandescent bulb.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
That was my point. I meant clear bulb like a regular light bulb. I probably confused you guys when I said or led like the ones in flashlights, correct? Because for the first one I meant a regular incandescent bulb.

yea... that's just way too much work for me and it doesn't last nearly long enough... i like my LEDs


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
I could swear that said "two" not "three" a minute ago









xD I guess you don't use Google Instant? Or you just type extremely fast.









Nah, I don't use it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
That was my point. I meant clear bulb like a regular light bulb. I probably confused you guys when I said or led like the ones in flashlights, correct? Because for the first one I meant a regular incandescent bulb.

Ever seen an LED lamp? I mean like a desk lamp?

They have the same "white" light that striker has in his LEDs. I don't think it's possible for LEDs to emit the yellower kind of light that you get with a normal filament bulb.


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Clear and White are the same.
DO NOT, UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE, GOOGLE FOR "CLEAR VS WHITE"

How come?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
How come?

Try it, then you'll find out.

Unless you were joking of course


----------



## Core300

Forget I ever said that, I'll try it myself eventually.

And,
Yellow -> Daylight -> white


----------



## drb328

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Try it, then you'll find out.

Unless you were joking of course









LOL na google it, whats the worst that can happen


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drb328* 
LOL na google it, whats the worst that can happen









Oh come on, how come you are making me become curious.
**Just warning you guys what you'll find. Not trying to be immature.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Nah, I don't use it.

That's why you got away with it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
How *come*?

I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE!!


----------



## Striker36

question for you electrical gurus..

can i wire all my LEDs (20 on the fans and 18 on the strips for 38) to one switch safely?

i know LEDs dont draw that much and i know all of mine are 12 volt LEDs so could i wire them all together and plug them into the same HDD rail and have them at full brightness?

EDIT: nvm... stupid question as i have them all on the same rail already....

and i can always get a beafer switch


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
That's why you got away with it









Probably









I quite like Google Instant but I very very rarely Google from Google; I use the address bar, the Google search bar, or the Speed Dial search bar. And yeah, it is possible to use Instant in Opera, I just don't.


----------



## Enigma8750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *striker36* 
i mean white light








like that

yea!!!!!


----------



## Striker36

i just typed a list.... i like lists









it should be a productive weekend


----------



## Striker36

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunpowder_Plot

just a fun little tidbit

  
 You Tube


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t-ramp* 
A simple search for "clear vs white" comes up for some links related to a certain bodily fluid. I'm not daring enough to look at the image results.









What bodily fluid









@Above
It's taken five years, but I plan on seeing that movie this weekend









Also, list??


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What bodily fluid









@Above
It's taken five years, but I plan on seeing that movie this weekend









Also, list??

There have been so many hints in this thread, if you haven't figured it out, just search the words









I'm guessing a to-do list.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
What bodily fluid









@Above
It's taken five years, but I plan on seeing that movie this weekend









Also, list??

no body fluid. just no

overall the book is better but the end of the movie is better than the book

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
There have been so many hints in this thread, if you haven't figured it out, just search the words









I'm guessing a to-do list.

and this


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
There have been so many hints in this thread, if you haven't figured it out, just search the words



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
no body fluid. just no

overall the book is better but the end of the movie is better than the book

Ya that's usually true (sans the ending part there).
But I've got other books I need to read, so I can't really read two at a time


----------



## Striker36

usually yea... once in a while you get a surprise though

V for Vendetta is a pretty quick one... more so being that its all pictures









(graphic novel)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

:O You haven't seen it Dilyn? GO! WATCH! NAO! I thoroughly enjoyed that movie. It's one of the few that I will go back and re-watch time and time again and enjoy just as much each time


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
usually yea... once in a while you get a surprise though

V for Vendetta is a pretty quick one... more so being that its all pictures









(graphic novel)

Comic*









I'll check it out over Christmas break if I've got some spare time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
:O You haven't seen it Dilyn? GO! WATCH! NAO! I thoroughly enjoyed that movie. It's one of the few that I will go back and re-watch time and time again and enjoy just as much each time









I feel that way about very few movies, so we'll see


----------



## Striker36

my other monkeys came home today









they brought me this!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Logitech G15









I love the G series








Got 3 G series products myself and I dont want anything else


----------



## Alexandro

That's a sexy motherboard







.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Logitech G15









I love the G series








Got 3 G series products myself and I dont want anything else









one of my friends has a G19 and im in love with it but im NOT paying that much for a squishy keyboard. and another has the first gen (with the folding screen) G15 which i like allot too so when i found out about a half off deal i got the Gen 2









all is well... lol after a trip to best(worst) buy im going to take a couple pictures of the 2 other keyboards i was using last week and the months before

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alexandro* 
That's a sexy motherboard







.

yea i love the EVGA P55 FTW series.... they are sexy with the black PCBs and gray slots and every thing... very elegant wile still being aggressive if that makes any since at all


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I wont pay that much for a keyboard either.
I bought the g11 about 2 years ago with the g9 mouse. And yesterday I received a G500 mouse. There is nothing wrong with the g9 but I wanted to try something new









Btw, main keyboard is a logitech k300 cause the g11 doesnt fit next to my mousepad...xD

Would love to see some pictures from your old stuff


----------



## Dilyn

I have the original G15. It's sort of falling apart though








So I'm back to using my old eMachines keyboard that I got with my original computer. Fun times.

The V2 is a piece of crap when compared to the V1 though. (IMO)


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I have the original G15. It's sort of falling apart though








So I'm back to using my old eMachines keyboard that I got with my original computer. Fun times.

The V2 is a piece of crap when compared to the V1 though. (IMO)

What's wrong with your v1?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I have the original G15. It's sort of falling apart though








So I'm back to using my old eMachines keyboard that I got with my original computer. Fun times.

The V2 is a piece of crap when compared to the V1 though. (IMO)

why do you say the V2 is bad?


----------



## Striker36

because Bassi wanted to see them










in the back on the left is the one i was using for the past 10 months or so and it SUCKS. the keys are slow and sloppy and the back space key stuck when it came out of the box. and see how the caps lock key is missing? its in like 500 pieces some place.









then on the back right is the Dell OEM thing i have been using since i stole it from work a couple weeks ago. its not too bad. i actually dont mind them at all. no real complaints other than not being back lit and no mech keys...

and then the new G15. not mechanical but oh well... only really had it for a couple hours and only typed for a few mins so no real time for an opinion.

and what i went to the store for









Razer Rabuto mouse pad. kinda apathetic to it. not as big as i would like but its better than my portfolio(the mouse is on it right their) so it works. (and it was on the clearance rack for $8







)









not quite as big as i would like. but it fits nicely so im a happy camper


----------



## Core300

Honestly, to me that keyboard looks like a waste of money. My <5 keyboard works fine for me. Though, I think I should get a new one. I just don't see what's so special about that keyboard though. Maybe I just don't like it because I think it's ugly. My theme is pretty much black for my computer/desk/monitor/speakers partly/mouse.

Opinion is opinion though and if you like it that's all that matters


----------



## Striker36

it was half price and i can have system temps and stuff displayed wile gaming with a video on the other monitor









normally i wouldn't pay more than 20 for one


----------



## thrasherht

I personally have the Razer goliathus alpha, Worlds biggest mousepad, it is insane. I love having such a huge area for my mouse.


----------



## Core300

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thrasherht* 
I personally have the Razer goliathus alpha, Worlds biggest mousepad, it is insane. I love having such a huge area for my mouse.

My mouse pad is my whole glass desk. I love my Logitech MX Revolution. That I paid $40 for... $100 would be ridiculous.

I guess the temp part is nice. I wouldn't know though because I have nothing overclocked


----------



## thrasherht

my mouse doesn't work on glass very well. i paid 100 dollars for my razer mamba.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
My mouse pad is my whole glass desk. I love my Logitech MX Revolution. That I paid $40 for... $100 would be ridiculous.

I guess the temp part is nice. I wouldn't know though because I have nothing overclocked









Excuse me?

This is blasphemy!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Core300* 
My mouse pad is my whole glass desk. I love my Logitech MX Revolution. That I paid $40 for... $100 would be ridiculous.

I guess the temp part is nice. I wouldn't know though because I have nothing overclocked









my G500 wasn't seeing any thing on the glass so i needed a pad. first time i have had one in REARS

and its nice. right noww i have it set to show me CPU/RAM usage and core temps for all 4 and my GPUs to. its scrolling through 2 screens

and i kinda need to watch them as im at 4.2


----------



## Ellis

What kinda temps do you get on that? And your GPUs too?

Never tested my mouse on glass, it's the one that comes with the Logitech Wave Wireless Desktop.

Works great on my desk though, I don't need a mouse mat


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
What kinda temps do you get on that? And your GPUs too?

Never tested my mouse on glass, it's the one that comes with the Logitech Wave Wireless Desktop.

Works great on my desk though, I don't need a mouse mat









right now im sitting comfortable at about 29*c (low core is at 27 high core is reading 30). loaded it will get up to about 51 but thats with Intel burn test

during gaming and hyper pi runs it has never gotten above 47*

my mouse was kinda a trial by fire thing the other night when i got the desk together


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
What's wrong with your v1?

The space bar sticks because when I was cleaning it, the connector that held the metal bar beneath it in place snapped off.








The backlight also flickers, the buttons by the LCD don't work very well, and the keyboard is losing its paint job. However, I bought it used for about $45 and was told it was a G11 or whatever it is, so I can't really complain. Craigslist is good for some things









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
why do you say the V2 is bad?

The keys wear down really easy compared to the V1, and the LCD isn't movable. It also doesn't have nearly as many macro buttons, and still costs the exact same








My last beaf with it is merely cosmetic. It's orange; I hate orange.

Also, Striker, I feel it must be said. It is there, unless you are speaking possessively.
I'm sorry.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
right now im sitting comfortable at about 29*c (low core is at 27 high core is reading 30). loaded it will get up to about 51 but thats with Intel burn test

during gaming and hyper pi runs it has never gotten above 47*

my mouse was kinda a trial by fire thing the other night when i got the desk together









Nice









My idle temps are still higher than yours


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
The keys wear down really easy compared to the V1, and the LCD isn't movable. It also doesn't have nearly as many macro buttons, and still costs the exact same








My last beaf with it is merely cosmetic. It's orange; I hate orange.

Also, Striker, I feel it must be said. It is there, unless you are speaking possessively.
I'm sorry.









lol ok ill remember that. i dont care about the macro buttons or the screen that much as i used the number pad for my games any way and the 6 new ones are an upgrade







and i never had a screen any way. i agree that the orange is kinda lame. but that can be fixed







and as for the keys waring down easily. that happens with every keyboard occasionally maybe ill get lucky


----------



## Striker36

kinda random question.

can a reguler Xbox 360 wired controller work with my PC?

if yes what software go i need?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
kinda random question.

can a reguler Xbox 360 wired controller work with my PC?

if yes what software go i need?

Yes.

No software is needed; Windows will install the drivers for you.

The only time you will need extra software is if you're playing something that doesn't support controllers and then you'll need something that converts button presses to key presses so the game can understand them.

Most modern-ish games support controllers though.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol ok ill remember that. i dont care about the macro buttons or the screen that much as i used the number pad for my games any way and the 6 new ones are an upgrade







and i never had a screen any way. i agree that the orange is kinda lame. but that can be fixed







and as for the keys waring down easily. that happens with every keyboard occasionally maybe ill get lucky









Well, so long as it works for you


----------



## t-ramp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
kinda random question.

can a reguler Xbox 360 wired controller work with my PC?

if yes what software go i need?

It should work fine, although it depends on the game how well it works. Most FPS don't have very good support for controllers in my experience.

Another thing is that your triggers might function as a single axis, which is annoying in some games. There's an official driver/software from Microsoft that doesn't really do anything but may fix this, although I can't remember for certain.


----------



## Striker36

im just thinking of the controller for racing games... i wouldn't neuter my self like that in FPSs

thanks guys +rep


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

ive been rocking the 2005 blue g15 for 5-6 years, this orange is so nice and new to me, lol.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t-ramp* 
It should work fine, although it depends on the game how well it works. Most FPS don't have very good support for controllers in my experience.

Another thing is that your triggers might function as a single axis, which is annoying in some games. There's an official driver/software from Microsoft that doesn't really do anything but may fix this, although I can't remember for certain.

That doesn't happen very often with new games though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
im just thinking of the controller for racing games... i wouldn't neuter my self like that in FPSs

thanks guys +rep

Oh yeah, good for you not using a controller for FPS games









Tried playing L4D2 the other day with one, it was terrible.

I can't think of any racing game that I've played which doesn't support controllers out of the box. I play a decent amount of them as well









Only one more rep away from the For Sale forum


----------



## thrasherht

Most games that are worth using the xbox controller for support it on the PC, Almost every racing game i have ever tried works with the controller, i use to have one before a roommate stole it. I have played grid, all of the NFS games, beat hazard, mass effect 2, GTAIV, and a few other games, which used the controller very well. Most of the racing games supported the triggers for throttle.


----------



## Core300

I use a ps2 style controller that plugs into usb. it works and was really cheap on eBay. Im pretty sure you can use a ps3 controller to.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


Most games that are worth using the xbox controller for support it on the PC, Almost every racing game i have ever tried works with the controller, i use to have one before a roommate stole it. I have played grid, all of the NFS games, beat hazard, mass effect 2, GTAIV, and a few other games, which used the controller very well. Most of the racing games supported the triggers for throttle.


Mass Effect 2 works with a controller? I didn't think it did when I tried it, but I didn't actually want to use the controller anyway so I wasn't bothered.








*roommate goes here*

EDIT: Yeah, I've also got a USB adaptor with allows you to plugin a standard PS1 or PS2 controller. It worked okay, but you would have to set the buttons manually in the game menu instead of them being automatically detected.

Also, I prefer 360 controllers


----------



## thrasherht

the 360 controller is by far the best usb controller you can plug into your computer


----------



## Ellis

Yeah, I agree. Best compatibility and my favourite to use.


----------



## Striker36

i wasn't a huge fan of the old school Dual shock 2s ether... 360 troller is one of the best. hands down


----------



## Striker36

i was asking because i was DLing the Dirt 2 demo (thinking of getting it as i haven't played a good racing game in forever) but i dont like playing with a keyboard


----------



## Onions

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gunpowder_Plot

just a fun little tidbit

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2wrPtz0sDc


i used to have that entire movie quoteable in my head lol i love that peom more then anything in my life


----------



## Core300

I like the PS1/2/3 controllers the best. But that is what I've used for a while now. I'm just used to them.


----------



## Striker36

is it bad that i just shivered and the first thing i thought was that i need to load up my GPUs to warm up my room?

time to go get a couple [email protected] clients...


----------



## Dilyn

I think of that all the time









Christmas is coming. Gonna be cold in this room. 
Not for long though


----------



## Striker36

when i hit the Overclock button i just made one of my macros my GPU fans kick up to 65% and the core temps start to climb to about 75*










i like this keyboard.

i just set G1 to launch afterburner which loads the first saved profile which is my mega OCed on


----------



## Dilyn

The G15 is excellent when it comes to quickly launching things









One time, my friend setup his macro button (it was on a different keyboard though) to open up about 10,000 instances of word pad.
His computer crashed when he hit the button.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


The G15 is excellent when it comes to quickly launching things









One time, my friend setup his macro button (it was on a different keyboard though) to open up about 10,000 instances of word pad.
His computer crashed when he hit the button.

































And I personally didn't like dirt 2 very much. Too much of a console port.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*
































And I personally didn't like dirt 2 very much. Too much of a console port.


a console port im playing with a 360 controller


----------



## spRICE

Touche


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

+1 for the dell keyboard








And I love your mouse, cause I have it too, and its really awesome


----------



## Core300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


+1 for the dell keyboard








And I love your mouse, cause I have it too, and its really awesome










I can't wait for Dirt 3 to come out... 
I'll definitely get either a ps3 controller or a wheel


----------



## Striker36

so i cant find a single freeking DPST rocker switch ANYWHERE in my town.... WTH


----------



## PapaSmurf

You tried the Auto Parts Stores like NAPA?


----------



## Striker36

4 of them, and 2 radioshacks, and a couple other small places. all i could find were toggles. so i grabbed a minny one that should hold me over till i can order one from the internet some place


----------



## PapaSmurf

That sucks. I only suggest the Auto Parts stores as I know a lot of times people forget about them when looking for computer parts like switches, wire, etc.


----------



## Striker36

yea papa i remember them from when Dad and i were wiring the panel in the airplane...

their is one more place i can check but they are closed on Saturdays...


----------



## [Adz]

You could try hobby shops that sell stuff like model trains. I don't know how popular those stores are in the USA, they're not very popular in the UK either, but they usually have a nice collection of switches. I was looking for a momentary SPDT toggle switch to use as a power/reset switch and ended up finding one really cheap online on a model train hobby shop's website.


----------



## Striker36

i have a couple in my area but they all have really screw hours and are sorta out of the way...


----------



## Dilyn

Well, good luck in getting what you need mate


----------



## Striker36

i solved my HDD mounting problem









no pictures of the actual work as my camera was dead









but here is the prototype mount


----------



## PapaSmurf

I like it. I've made some brackets like that in the past to add hard drives.


----------



## Striker36

thats just a piece of thin angle alu with a couple spacers behind it till i can make a perminent one. the screws are in the slots in the back of the cage that line up with optical drive mounting holes


----------



## PapaSmurf

I used to use the 5.25" drive bay metal shields to make brackets for hard drives. Easy to bend and drill thru and more than solid enough.


----------



## Striker36

i dont know where those are


----------



## Ellis

Nice, fits really well there


----------



## Dilyn

<- Is impressed.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Nice, fits really well there










i had to cut the rolled steal out of the front to get it to fit cleanly and the folded part off the motherboard tray for the plugs to clear and not be at a weird angle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


<- Is impressed.


----------



## Striker36

im playing with my camera and i got a couple decent shots of the inside.

nothing you haven't seen before but i like them









trying to get the focus on the Res. the blue looks kinda cool as a contrast i think

and this one is just cool









yea im going to bed now. have a good night, day, or what ever it is in your time zone


----------



## spRICE

Goodnight


----------



## Archer S

ive been trying to follow this really hard but updates are few and far apart. its such a pain to find them in the thread. you work is stunning but if i may make a suggestion, could you edit your very first post with the most recent pics after every update so we dont have to go looking through 176 pages to find them?

than would be of monumental help.
once again your work is amazing!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Archer S*


ive been trying to follow this really hard but updates are few and far apart. its such a pain to find them in the thread. you work is stunning but if i may make a suggestion, could you edit your very first post with the most recent pics after every update so we dont have to go looking through 176 pages to find them?

than would be of monumental help.
once again your work is amazing!


yea... im sorry about that. i was never planing this to be as extensive or as long as it has become.

i can try lol but it will probably take a little while.

thanks and im sorry its a pain


----------



## jak3z

Nice work! Want to see it fully done with nice pics, took me 1 hour and a half to read it all ^_^


----------



## spiderm0nkey

If I get bored of doing my assignments I could give you a hand striker, just going through and grabbing the address for the posts that have images


----------



## Striker36

lol thanks Spider. i think i can handle it in about 30 mins though. i just have a TON of stuff going on right now lol


----------



## Ellis

That would've been helpful when I read it lol, I just read through every single post









It was interesting though, kinda like a blog (in a good way)


----------



## Dilyn

This is why I try to follow build logs from start to finish - makes it easier to watch progress be made









The rig looks stunning so far mate


----------



## Striker36

thanks guys...









the only real things to do now is sleeving and gettign a replacement for the top handle.... and i cat really get too far on the sleeving till i get a box from Germany

its going to be sad when its all day... oh well... some one else and i have a plan for a scratch project that should be getting started pretty soon actually


----------



## Dilyn

I'm just starting my sleeve job right now as well.
USPS handled the package like crap though









But the sleeve is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'm just starting my sleeve job right now as well.
USPS handled the package like crap though









But the sleeve is BEAUTIFUL.









It is teh sex!







Can't wait to order some more. Going to violate my boyfriends computer once I move into his place.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
it is teh sex! :d can't wait to order some more. Going to violate my boyfriends computer once i move into his place.

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
I'm just starting my sleeve job right now as well.
USPS handled the package like crap though









But the sleeve is BEAUTIFUL.









i agree

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
It is teh sex!







Can't wait to order some more. Going to violate my boyfriends computer once I move into his place.


----------



## Striker36

So its Official! the Reactor Project has won MOTM!!!!

thanks for all the support guys! i could never have done it with out it. infact this project probably would have died had it not been for the support of all you guys that subed and comment.

thank you all!

-Striker


----------



## spRICE

You're welcome.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


So its Official! the Reactor Project has won MOTM!!!!

thanks for all the support guys! i could never have done it with out it. infact this project probably would have died had it not been for the support of all you guys that subed and comment.

thank you all!

-Striker


Nice ! Congrats


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Congrats striker


----------



## Striker36

so this morning before i left for work i was looking inside at all the stuff i have spent too much money on feeling pretty good about it. but i couldn't shake that feeling like something more than just sleeving was missing.... i was thinking about it the whole way to work (about a 45 min drive) and RIGHT as i was pulling into my usual parking spot i had an epiphany! BACK PLATES! MY 470s NEED BACK PLATES!. i think their is some thing that looks unfinished about the bare PCBs in this thing. so now i need to decide if the EVGA ones with the little holes or the EK ones will look better... i think the EK ones will be better but im not sure if they will fit right with out a water block on the other side...

thanks again for all the votes for MOTM, i couldent have won with out them









-Striker


----------



## spRICE

I think the EK ones would lookd better. But some of the holes wouldn't line up.


----------



## Striker36

just posting this here for personal reference feel free to ignore it









EK back plate 








EVGA GTX 465/470 back plate


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Evga +1


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


This is why I try to follow build logs from start to finish - makes it easier to watch progress be made










I hadn't even joined OCN when this had started









Well I don't think so anyway









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


So its Official! the Reactor Project has won MOTM!!!!

thanks for all the support guys! i could never have done it with out it. infact this project probably would have died had it not been for the support of all you guys that subed and comment.

thank you all!

-Striker


Congratulations! I must admit though, I completely forgot to vote








You would have had my vote though










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


just posting this here for personal reference feel free to ignore it









EK back plate 








EVGA GTX 465/470 back plate


Hmm... EK looks nicer IMO, but EVGA is in black... EK + black paint =









You're not going to have these under water are you? Because the EVGA back plate looks like it would be better for air cooling. Cooling the back of the PCB can be helpful - I stuck a 92mm on the back of my card and temps dropped about 10C. I still get 92-93C when folding but it's better than 100+.

Before you ask, I could definitely cool it down more by increasing the fan speed but I'd rather have it quieter than cooler. Yeah, it's silly but the 8800 isn't worth much and I'd like a new card anyway... it would be an excuse


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Evga +1

i think im going to have to go that way. good thing i have 50 bucks coming my way that i can use on them









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I hadn't even joined OCN when this had started









Well I don't think so anyway









Congratulations! I must admit though, I completely forgot to vote








You would have had my vote though









Hmm... EK looks nicer IMO, but EVGA is in black... EK + black paint =









You're not going to have these under water are you? Because the EVGA back plate looks like it would be better for air cooling. Cooling the back of the PCB can be helpful - I stuck a 92mm on the back of my card and temps dropped about 10C. I still get 92-93C when folding but it's better than 100+.

Before you ask, I could definitely cool it down more by increasing the fan speed but I'd rather have it quieter than cooler. Yeah, it's silly but the 8800 isn't worth much and I'd like a new card anyway... it would be an excuse









nope this project started in march (wow was it really that long ago?!







) and you joined in july









thanks for the congrats. but shame on you for not voting









the EK one comes in black too but im almost positive that it wont fit







so i think ill get a couple of the EVGA ones. i think your probably correct about that air VS water cooling thing...

meh oh well...

i need to order some stuff this week







i need cash though


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

I like the evga one cause it has lots of holes for fresh air. The EK one is more for watercooling instead of aircooling.

And thats pretty cool, you wont have to wait for funds


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
I like the evga one cause it has lots of holes for fresh air. The EK one is more for watercooling instead of aircooling.

And thats pretty cool, you wont have to wait for funds









yea thats what i was thinking about the holes and all that....

and i still have to wait for my next check before i can make an order from Nills...









i think im going to order a few meter of green sleeve and some more black as well as a couple other small things... and their is no way this will be a cheap order


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Thats the price you pay for perfection








I love Nils' stuff, though I could have 2 extra gpu's up and running for the money I used for sleeving etc









Green sleeving is awesome. Maybe a few meter of blue and red too. You have a few red and blue lights so you could give it a try


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Thats the price you pay for perfection








I love Nils' stuff, though I could have 2 extra gpu's up and running for the money I used for sleeving etc









Green sleeving is awesome. Maybe a few meter of blue and red too. You have a few red and blue lights so you could give it a try









i have one of my fans sleeved with the green he gave me as a sample once and i love it.

i dont think blue would look good at all... however a couple red ones from the front panel cables could be neat


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Just order one meter, and try it








And ye, red will fit anyways


----------



## Enigma8750

Congratulations... You are now part of a very small group of members..


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Just order one meter, and try it








And ye, red will fit anyways









eh... ill pass on the blue. the red ill give a shot.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Congratulations... You are now part of a very small group of members..























thank you General


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i think im going to have to go that way. good thing i have 50 bucks coming my way that i can use on them









nope this project started in march (wow was it really that long ago?!







) and you joined in july









thanks for the congrats. but shame on you for not voting









the EK one comes in black too but im almost positive that it wont fit







so i think ill get a couple of the EVGA ones. i think your probably correct about that air VS water cooling thing...

meh oh well...

i need to order some stuff this week







i need cash though









*cry* Mine started at the beginning of February.... And you've done lots more work on yours than I have on mine


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
*cry* Mine started at the beginning of February.... And you've done lots more work on yours than I have on mine























yea but you have had school and all that stuff preventing you from having access to all your tools/case stuff. so your allowed


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
*cry* Mine started at the beginning of February.... And you've done lots more work on yours than I have on mine








































Yeah I would get the EVGA plate then, the EK is obviously for WCing and you'd probably add to your temps with it on


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
So its Official! the Reactor Project has won MOTM!!!!

thanks for all the support guys! i could never have done it with out it. infact this project probably would have died had it not been for the support of all you guys that subed and comment.

thank you all!

-Striker

Yay!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I hadn't even joined OCN when this had started









Well I don't think so anyway









Should've joined earlier








Shame on you for not voting









I also am voting for the EVGA back plate. It looks naiiiiice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
and i still have to wait for my next check before i can make an order from Nills...









i think im going to order a few meter of green sleeve and some more black as well as a couple other small things... and their is no way this will be a cheap order









If I can afford it, you can too!








Definitely green and black. Red for the front panel sounds like a good idea, but do not do blue.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



want me to take off my pants and see if it does anything for you, just in case?


i literally started giggling in the middle of a rather important meeting XD go Striker! which makes me think this image is relevant


----------



## Striker36

i could buy a new high end PSU for what im about to spend on Nills's wonderful sleeve









but the problem is i think im going to have to put off a set of these


----------



## Ellis

Who on Earth's that quote from?









MDPC-X sleeving is great but I can't even be bothered to sleeve my PSU anyway - I never see the cables and the stock sleeving is good enough


----------



## t-ramp

Are you saying that quote about taking off pants came up in a serious meeting? Definitely grounds for giggling, I'd say.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *t-ramp* 
Are you saying that quote about taking off pants came up in a serious meeting? Definitely grounds for giggling, I'd say.









no, i was in a meeting taking notes for my boss and when things slowed down i pulled up the "Questionable Content" web comic


----------



## t-ramp

Ah, I see. Reminds me of when I spent a semester of Macroeconomics reading random stuff on Cracked.com during every class...









Oh, and congrats on winning MOTM.


----------



## Ellis

I need to follow QC actually, it seems pretty funny









I'm pretty busy at the moment though


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I need to follow QC actually, it seems pretty funny









I'm pretty busy at the moment though









i love QC... its not a funny funny comic like XKCD or any of those, more of a social monologue with some humor. but if you DO decide to follow it do your self a favor and take a Saturday and start at comic #1 it makes the whole thing and some of the longer plots make since that otherwise would be confusing or just missed


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i love QC... its not a funny funny comic like XKCD or any of those, more of a social monologue with some humor. but if you DO decide to follow it do your self a favor and take a Saturday and start at comic #1 it makes the whole thing and some of the longer plots make since that otherwise would be confusing or just missed

QC is amazing.
The past couple strips have made me laugh.
Laugh. So. Much.

Especially the one today









MNPCTech feet, I see?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
QC is amazing.
The past couple strips have made me laugh.
Laugh. So. Much.

Especially the one today









MNPCTech feet, I see?









i agree!

ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!

yea... im thinking about the black ones... to get it a little higher and make it look more finished than the crappy plastic ones


----------



## Striker36

HEY LOOK! A POST BIT!


----------



## Ellis

I thought postbits were the things under the REP button, like the Folding one and the HWbot one.

Well done anyway


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

i have a bit of a confession to make.

i haven't really been feeling 100% into the project recently. for various reasons, one of which being financial strain its causing me.

im starting school pretty soon and i will need to start paying back my student loans a few weeks after classes start (it sucks but its life....







) so i should probably be saving every penny i can lay my fingers on for that.

but fret not! the project isn't going ANYWHERE! after all the support i have gotten from you guys the past couple weeks after being re-nominated for MOTM (WOOT!) and a conversation last night with my new favorite Kiwi i realized that this mod is more than just a computer for me to play around with. this mod is a stepping stone to bigger things. weather it be another computer mod/scratch build (Krissy knows about this one







) or something bigger, dreams are meant to be chased and i realize now, or again, that this project is a launching point in my life for bigger and better things.

i dont know if that makes any since to you guys as im still trying to make since of things in my own head about this build, and really, life in general. i hope it does.

ill be sure to take lots of pictures and get back to the way this build was when it started as soon as my stuff comes in.

thank you all for being who you are
-Striker36


----------



## Syrillian

"Fretting, not" ...and waiting patiently.


----------



## spRICE

I think that most of us can understand


----------



## ericld

I totally feel ya. Priorities are a little different with a family. Its great to see you have a supportive one. But when are we going flying.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
I totally feel ya. Priorities are a little different with a family. Its great to see you have a supportive one. But when are we going flying.

yea. i agree..... and wings should be getting painted over the Thanks giving weekend-ish time (26-26-28 i think) so then its just a mater of getting it inspected by the feds and then its testing time!


----------



## Ellis

I understand exactly what you mean. I think with these things you'll always have times where you don't feel quite as "in to it" as you do normally; it can't be helped. And sometimes it does mean that the project has to be stopped or delayed. Good to hear that you're carrying on though









I guess by "school" you mean university? Because in England we pretty much stop calling it school after the age of 16









Good luck anyway









And planes are awesome, take some pictures whilst you're up there


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
I understand exactly what you mean. I think with these things you'll always have times where you don't feel quite as "in to it" as you do normally; it can't be helped. And sometimes it does mean that the project has to be stopped or delayed. Good to hear that you're carrying on though









I guess by "school" you mean university? Because in England we pretty much stop calling it school after the age of 16









Good luck anyway









And planes are awesome, take some pictures whilst you're up there









i think you might be right about that first part.

its not really university as a vocational trade school for aviation mechanics. im enrolled in a 14 month program that will give me every thing i need for an Aviation Maintenance Technician certification, and as soon as the school offers it (3 to 5 months) i will be enrolling in the last couple classes i need for the full Aviation Maintenance Professional certs. then its off to the work force with me and night classes for a BS in something aviation related.

thank you.

and i agree. thats kinda why im heading that direction with career choice and i DEFIANTLY will


----------



## ericld

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i think you might be right about that first part.

its not really university as a vocational trade school for aviation mechanics. im enrolled in a 14 month program that will give me every thing i need for an Aviation Maintenance Technician certification, and as soon as the school offers it (3 to 5 months) i will be enrolling in the last couple classes i need for the full Aviation Maintenance Professional certs. then its off to the work force with me and night classes for a BS in something aviation related.

thank you.

and i agree. thats kinda why im heading that direction with career choice and i DEFIANTLY will










That is totally awesome. I envy your vocation. My boss is visiting his parents now in KC, he worked for Cessna before moving out here. I used to fly UAVs back when I was in the Army and the bug is terminal, LOL. Good luck with your certs and inspection. Some of the inspectors can be real pains, but its important everything is 100%. Looks like your plane is real stable and glides well.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
That is totally awesome. I envy your vocation. My boss is visiting his parents now in KC, he worked for Cessna before moving out here. I used to fly UAVs back when I was in the Army and the bug is terminal, LOL. Good luck with your certs and inspection. Some of the inspectors can be real pains, but its important everything is 100%. Looks like your plane is real stable and glides well.

yea. i have been a plane nut since befo0re i can remember


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i think you might be right about that first part.

its not really university as a vocational trade school for aviation mechanics. im enrolled in a 14 month program that will give me every thing i need for an Aviation Maintenance Technician certification, and as soon as the school offers it (3 to 5 months) i will be enrolling in the last couple classes i need for the full Aviation Maintenance Professional certs. then its off to the work force with me and night classes for a BS in something aviation related.

thank you.

and i agree. thats kinda why im heading that direction with career choice and i DEFIANTLY will









Oh I see, nice









I thought about being a pilot at one point which I know is different to a mechanic but then I decided maybe it wasn't for me; I'm kinda scared of heights









Also, training is mega bucks unless you join the RAF first which is something I'd never want to do. I recall seeing somewhere that it's like Â£90,000 or something for a full course that teaches you to be a commercial pilot









That's like almost $150k.

I can't remember much to be honest, I was never that serious and it was a while ago


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Oh I see, nice









I thought about being a pilot at one point which I know is different to a mechanic but then I decided maybe it wasn't for me; I'm kinda scared of heights









Also, training is mega bucks unless you join the RAF first which is something I'd never want to do. I recall seeing somewhere that it's like Â£90,000 or something for a full course that teaches you to be a commercial pilot









That's like almost $150k.

I can't remember much to be honest, I was never that serious and it was a while ago









here in the US to get up to the licenses i have would cost your average joe about $30,00 total

but their are a couple youth programs i was a member of that cuts that way down. i would HATE to have to pay 150k for that lol.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i have a bit of a confession to make.

i haven't really been feeling 100% into the project recently. for various reasons, one of which being financial strain its causing me.

im starting school pretty soon and i will need to start paying back my student loans a few weeks after classes start (it sucks but its life....







) so i should probably be saving every penny i can lay my fingers on for that.

but fret not! the project isn't going ANYWHERE! after all the support i have gotten from you guys the past couple weeks after being re-nominated for MOTM (WOOT!) and a conversation last night with my new favorite Kiwi i realized that this mod is more than just a computer for me to play around with. this mod is a stepping stone to bigger things. weather it be another computer mod/scratch build (Krissy knows about this one







) or something bigger, dreams are meant to be chased and i realize now, or again, that this project is a launching point in my life for bigger and better things.

i dont know if that makes any since to you guys as im still trying to make since of things in my own head about this build, and really, life in general. i hope it does.

ill be sure to take lots of pictures and get back to the way this build was when it started as soon as my stuff comes in.

thank you all for being who you are
-Striker36









You have big things ahead of you my friend







Take your time and focus on your studies. At the end of the day, your career is more important than a computer, no matter how amazing you build is (and I know your dream one is incredible!!). It'll be frustrating for you and I can vouch for that after 8 months or so of not having time to work on my project due to studying but keep your dream alive and you'll have the motivation!

You can do eeeet!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 







You have big things ahead of you my friend







Take your time and focus on your studies. At the end of the day, your career is more important than a computer, no matter how amazing you build is (and I know your dream one is incredible!!). It'll be frustrating for you and I can vouch for that after 8 months or so of not having time to work on my project due to studying but keep your dream alive and you'll have the motivation!

You can do eeeet!









thanks Spider.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
"Fretting, not" ...and waiting patiently.










This









Don't worry Striker. We've supported you this far, what's another several months








Good luck with life mate. Sounds like you've got big plans


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
This









Don't worry Striker. We've supported you this far, what's another several months








Good luck with life mate. Sounds like you've got big plans









oh god XD i hope it doesn't take that long









i sorta do. all thanks to my wonderful GF....

thank you Dilyn


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
This









Don't worry Striker. We've supported you this far, what's another several months








Good luck with life mate. Sounds like you've got *big plans*









I had to TRIPLE read that... *must get my mind out of the gutter*


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
I had to TRIPLE read that... *must get my mind out of the gutter*

lol sleepy [Adz] is dirty minded.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
lol sleepy [Adz] is dirty minded.

Lol, wasn't sleepy, just bored out of my mind in a law lecture.


----------



## Striker36

You Tube  



 
 i loled


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i loled


I know this is late, but congratulations on winning MOTM! That video was great. Put a smile on my face.


----------



## LokSupguller

Congratulations!
You really deserve the MOTM!


----------



## Striker36

i just threw the windowed side on for the first time in a while to see what it looked like (no window in it) and i must say. i like it. i need to get the LEDs in permanently but its kinda cool.

ill post pictures in a few


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


I know this is late, but congratulations on winning MOTM! That video was great. Put a smile on my face.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigfatwilly*


Congratulations!
You really deserve the MOTM!


thank you both! im glad you like it.

picture time









side on.









white LEDs no background light









white LEDs with background light









green LEDs no background light









green LEDs background light

the Green is more green than those pictures but im too tired to deal with it lol
but yea. i like it.









i DO need to do something about those clips on the drive bay... im thinking ill take them of and cut the bracket thats holding them on and cover that whole thing with a plate of some sort and put some writing or something on it


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

thats what i was thinking Dilyn lol

only with the colors reversed


----------



## Dilyn

Start working on your mad painting skills


----------



## Striker36

i need to do a few things before that happens. but i already HAVE mad painting skills... and stencils









and a box from Germany coming


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i need to do a few things before that happens.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
but i already HAVE mad painting skills











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
stencils


















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
and a box from Germany coming


----------



## GoodInk

Maybe remove the tool less clips then mount a piece of black acrylic covering it. Its hard to tell in the pics, but maybe take it all the way down if you can't see the rad.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
Maybe remove the tool less clips then mount a piece of black acrylic covering it. Its hard to tell in the pics, but maybe take it all the way down if you can't see the rad.

thats not a bad idea actually. ill give it a look with a piece of scrap metal some time when i get a chance.


----------



## Striker36

its kinda toobad i cant just cut that side off below the top two drivebays..... its holding up my res...


----------



## GoodInk

why would you need to do that?


----------



## Striker36

to open up the inside a little more.


----------



## 855211

This is a direct quote from the corsair forum, hope it helps.
 








Quote:



Email [email protected] with your request. You should get a response within 5-7 business days.

To confirm they've received your request, or to get an ETA on when to expect the cables, you can call 888-222-4346 and dial "0", (510) 657-8747 or email [email protected].


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


to open up the inside a little more.


I take it you want to straighten the hose from the res to the pump?


----------



## Striker36

yea but thats more trouble than its worth at this point....


----------



## Striker36

mu scout is feeling neglected tonight









i just built this for/with my buddy Crimson0
































(crimson0)








my bed about 30 mins after we started building after the next photo XD yay for tornadoes of production... or destruction























most of the same parts in the reactor only more watercooling and a bigger rad... oh and a HAF-X.

to be honest. i never cared for the HAF series of cases. but i really like the HAF-X adter having worked with this one tonight.

sorry for the crappy pictures.... they were kinda an after thought being that its late and we have all been up for hours.....

but yea... the reactor is feeling neglected but i will fix that in a few days when my box gets here


----------



## PapaSmurf

I'll bet the two of you had a lot of fun working on that together. Looks nice.


----------



## Striker36

their were actually 4 of us for a while XD that was.... hectic. but yea.. it was a good night. and thank you. it came out better than i was expecting actually


----------



## PapaSmurf

Even better. A high tech barn raising.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

It's always fun working on a computer with other people







My boyfriend and I have had great fun cranking some Pink Floyd while working on our computers together in the past. Is great having a second set of hands for the trickier things. Won't be too much longer until we get to do that again, except this time with Viper!!


----------



## Dilyn

That Haf-X looks awesome


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
It's always fun working on a computer with other people







My boyfriend and I have had great fun cranking some Pink Floyd while working on our computers together in the past. Is great having a second set of hands for the trickier things. Won't be too much longer until we get to do that again, except this time with Viper!!

hehehe







we had Zac (Crimsons brother) holding something for us that we forgot about for like 20 mins at one point XD

you better take more pictures than we did when Viper goes together


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


hehehe







we had Zac (Crimsons brother) holding something for us that we forgot about for like 20 mins at one point XD

you better take more pictures than we did when Viper goes together


Haha I definitely will


----------



## Striker36

completely unrelated to ANYTHING computer related. but i sat down to make my tea this afternoon (yes i drink tea -.-) and found this

  
 You Tube  



 

BEST 59 SECONDS OF THE PAST 2 WEEKS

oh and i tired ordering that sleeve from Nils but apparently i forgot my MDPC-X password and cant actually log in to order.... need to email Nils when i get home


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Poor pig









Isnt there something like password recovery on his site?


----------



## Striker36

*quietly* baby monkey.... baby monkey......









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*










Poor pig









Isnt there something like password recovery on his site?


yea but its not accepting the "token"(s) that i get... im just going to e-mail him when i get home...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hmm, I guess thats the best idea, he'll help you anyways


----------



## Striker36

yea... hes the best...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol Striker!! That's the cutest thing I've seen in a long time


----------



## Striker36

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/86...l#post11351548









Hey guys, there is a contest being held by the fantastic FannBlade, for a custom painted CM Sniper case!! If you need a new case desperately or you know of someone else who does, check out the contest rules/details and enter!!


----------



## Dilyn

That's pretty cool.

And that case is


----------



## spRICE

Where did striker's avatar go?


----------



## mcpetrolhead

latest QC anyone?
i honestly didnt see it coming


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
latest QC anyone?
i honestly didnt see it coming

i did.....


----------



## mcpetrolhead




----------



## Dilyn

Double








Striker's avvy is gone AND there's fighting


----------



## GoodInk

Striker I was thinking something like the front of this to cover the 5.25" bays


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 








Double








Striker's avvy is gone AND there's fighting









What


----------



## Striker36

i took my avatar down and Questionable Content has every one all







faced


----------



## GoodInk

Someone said it was "Questionable Content" you have to be kidding.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Someone said it was "Questionable Content" you have to be kidding.


Lol no, I think that he means the comic called Questionable Content


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol no, I think that he means the comic called Questionable Content










^^^^ this.

actually ill just show you.








Tusedays comic









Wednesdays comic









todays comic








but martin







: dorra


----------



## spiderm0nkey

But I gotta say, that's a **** situation for any girl.


----------



## GoodInk

LOL, I forgot about the comic.


----------



## Dilyn

How would frame three on today's comic look as an avatar









So sad








I guess this now means Dora is free. If only she were real...


----------



## [Adz]

3 days without a post?









Saw this and thought of you: http://xkcd.com/822/
It's done by the QC guy


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
the EK blocks for the 470s (the only ones i have experience with) are a royal pita. they have a couple spacers under the block that will be nearly impossible with the card in a system.

No pix of these? Not fitted?









Also don't know if you noticed:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
to get the 21 multiplier you need to enable turbo boost and then lock the multi at 21, you should also disable speedstep.

as there was no subsequent discussion after .....

Anyhow, great rig. Worthy.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
3 days without a post?









Saw this and thought of you: http://xkcd.com/822/
It's done by the QC guy










yep. 3 days with no progress... tons of stuff going on in my life right now. dont really have time for the project for a while. and then i needed to stop my plans to buy some sleeveing as my car almost didnt pass inspection and i needed to get that fixed for a tag.....

but yea... probably wont me much if any progress till some time after Christmas time. my sister is coming out from MT then beginning of December and i have TONS of stuff to do for the holidays and stuff to get sorted out with a few people and school starting in 2 weeks.

so yea... im sorry to disappoint you guys







but this is one of those times when real life is more important than a project.

im not sure if i should be flattered or worried that that XKCD reminded you of me XD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alancsalt* 
No pix of these? Not fitted?









Also don't know if you noticed:

as there was no subsequent discussion after .....

Anyhow, great rig. Worthy.









for those that are confused the GTX 470 thing is from a discussion in the WC club/pictures thread

and they are in my friends build that we put together last week. but i DO happen to have a couple pictures of it all together.



























sorry for the bad photos.. it was 3AM when we got finished and we had all been up since really early the day before.

and their was no discussion after the clock thing because none was needed


----------



## Striker36

edited last post to cover the stuff i missed wile typing


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


-snip-


This simply means that I will now be able to concentrate on my own project. Thanks for the break Striker









That build looks excellent. Makes me want the Haf X more and more... 
It's also on sale for $20 off and free shipping. That freed up about $50 on my Christmas budget


----------



## Striker36

i know you guys are as sad as i am that the reactor project is on hold for a little while BUT i decided i at least owe it to you guys to let you know what i HAVE been doing with my time recently.










my dad and i finally got the airplane back together and the wings painted!










we have been running the engine for a few hours off the bottle to make sure its all good before we start actually testing the rest of the airframe (its been flawless







)










inside is about 85% finished as well!










we needed to take the canopy off to get easier access to the spar that the wing spars mount to










if your wondering what the inside of a wing looks like. its just that...


















fist wing is ON! now just need to plumb the fuel lines to the selector and wire in the electric and hook the control cables to the control stick


















bad picture but LOTS of wires coming through and come braided hose for fuel










second wing ON!

now all we have to do is finish the wiring, fuel, and control cables and its ready for inspection and then first flight!










one more for good measure!

-Striker


----------



## Ellis

Sweet!

The wood on that instrument panel is









Is there going to be a windshield kind of thing or will you just have a fresh breeze as you're flying?


----------



## t-ramp

Nice plane. I can't imagine how much fun it would be to actually fly one.









I'd be scared to fly something that I built, though.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Sweet!

The wood on that instrument panel is









Is there going to be a windshield kind of thing or will you just have a fresh breeze as you're flying?










i agree... the wood is an Oak vernier that is epoxied to an aluminum backing. that was then sanded down to about 50% of its original thickness (about an 8th of an inch to start with) then we painted on 12 or 13 really thin layers of clear lacquer with good wet sanding between each coat with a high grit sand paper. you should see it for real... its GORGEOUS.

and yes. their is a windshield

in the first picture its on the fuselage in the open position and in the last couple its on the floor under the right wing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


Nice plane. I can't imagine how much fun it would be to actually fly one.









I'd be scared to fly something that I built, though.










flying is the second most fun thing i have ever done







i love it. my favorite place EVER is about 1000 feet up about 30 mins before dusk.

Dad and i have been building cars and stuff for years and we are VERY meticulous when we build something that we will be putting our selves in danger in. and then the FAA requires ALL home built aircraft (in the US) to get inspected for "air worthiness" so if its not safe they wont let us fly it. but it is.... one of dads friends is a retired inspector and he has been looking over our shoulders for almost the entire build.

but yea... between that, getting ready for school, and some personal stuff my time is pretty much ALL taken up... and the time thats not i just dont want to move XD


----------



## Lord Xeb

lol awesome stuff Striker


----------



## Striker36

in other news im thinking about buying THIS  with some of the funds that i set aside for sleeving... my 19in (square *shudder*) monitor is dieing on me so i want to replace it as a Christmas present for my self

thoughts? i never really looked at monitors as i just grabbed w/e was around in my house/work/friends houses for less than 50 bucks XD (i just got rid of my last CRT about 6 months ago after the blue gun exploded. that was scary... electrical fire in your room is scary....


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i agree... the wood is an Oak vernier that is epoxied to an aluminum backing. that was then sanded down to about 50% of its original thickness (about an 8th of an inch to start with) then we painted on 12 or 13 really thin layers of clear lacquer with good wet sanding between each coat with a high grit sand paper. you should see it for real... its GORGEOUS.

and yes. their is a windshield

in the first picture its on the fuselage in the open position and in the last couple its on the floor under the right wing.

flying is the second most fun thing i have ever done







i love it. my favorite place EVER is about 1000 feet up about 30 mins before dusk.

Dad and i have been building cars and stuff for years and we are VERY meticulous when we build something that we will be putting our selves in danger in. and then the FAA requires ALL home built aircraft (in the US) to get inspected for "air worthiness" so if its not safe they wont let us fly it. but it is.... one of dads friends is a retired inspector and he has been looking over our shoulders for almost the entire build.

but yea... between that, getting ready for school, and some personal stuff my time is pretty much ALL taken up... and the time thats not i just dont want to move XD


I see, so what's the most fun thing you've done then?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


in other news im thinking about buying THIS  with some of the funds that i set aside for sleeving... my 19in (square *shudder*) monitor is dieing on me so i want to replace it as a Christmas present for my self


Save up for IPS









Not that I would know about it...

Wait, you had $170 set aside for *sleeving*?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I see, so what's the most fun thing you've done then?









Save up for IPS









Not that I would know about it...

Wait, you had $170 set aside for *sleeving*?


drag race in a 71 dodge charger

11.3 seconds at 98mph .25 trap time

the car was good for sub 10 but im not that good....

i wish







those are a bit out of my price range unless you can find me something $200 or less that is >22 inches

it was about 200 for the rest of the project which was pretty much just sleeving and a couple fabricated parts. (150+motm winnings)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


drag race in a 71 dodge charger

11.3 seconds at 98mph .25 trap time

the car was good for sub 10 but im not that good....

i wish







those are a bit out of my price range unless you can find me something $200 or less that is >22 inches

it was about 200 for the rest of the project which was pretty much just sleeving and a couple fabricated parts. (150+motm winnings)


Wait, you just raced a Charger? 1/4 mile?

You possibly could find one if you bought used, but I remember seeing a 23" Dell IPS (U2311) for about Â£250 (new), which is like $350









I'd love a new monitor, but mine is fine and I'd far rather spend money on something like a new graphics card.

I'm sure you've already said, but what are the temps like on your 470s?

Probably different when you've got 2 cards but just to get an idea


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Wait, you just raced a Charger? 1/4 mile?

You possibly could find one if you bought used, but I remember seeing a 23" Dell IPS (U2311) for about Â£250 (new), which is like $350









I'd love a new monitor, but mine is fine and I'd far rather spend money on something like a new graphics card.

I'm sure you've already said, but what are the temps like on your 470s?

Probably different when you've got 2 cards but just to get an idea










yep. a few years ago before my dad got sick and we started the airplane project we were big into drag racing. we knew a guy with a ton of money and a 71 charger. after a year or so of asking and learning he let me drive it twice. that car was FAST. i could never work up the nerv to keep my foot in it the whole 1/4... (that's why the trap speeds are low for the time normally guys running low 11s are trapping at 120+)

dad and i had a 1990 Camaro that never ran quite right...

i want an IPS ALLOT but they are too expensive for me..







i have had 2 for YEARS and it feels weird not having 2 (or even 3) so when the little crappy one i have dies for good i want a new BIG one to take the place of my Dell monitor and use that for the second.

and i really dont need another card XD

when playing Metro 2033 at about 800/1600 at 1.100(ish) volts they never go above 75*c at a reasonable enough fan speed like 55 to 65%. if i turn the fans up to jet engine status they dont go above 60* but they are LOUD at 100% however one of them is always about 5* hotter than the other


----------



## Ellis

That's not too bad actually. I really like quiet fans though, so I probably couldn't run them at above 60C.

And I wasn't saying you needed a new card









I was saying that I'd love a new monitor but a graphics card is more important for my PC ;D

I think I'd be too scared to try drag racing


----------



## thrasherht

I have never driven a fast car, unless you can count my moms 32v Northstar V8 Cadillac. But I have ridin in two very fast cars before, one was a 2006 Corvette Z06, and a 2004 Ford SVT Cobra @465WHP. Both cars were a blast to just ride in.

Just for reference. We did this in the middle of town in a 45mhp zone, all the way through 1st and 2nd gear at full throttle. Power shifting included.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


That's not too bad actually. I really like quiet fans though, so I probably couldn't run them at above 60C.

And I wasn't saying you needed a new card









I was saying that I'd love a new monitor but a graphics card is more important for my PC ;D

I think I'd be too scared to try drag racing










no its really not... even on the crappy reference coolers all that junk about Fermi being hot is a bunch of crap... sure the 480s are warmer than most cards out their but they are far from fire starters... my 470s are cooler than some of my friends 5770s

i know









its intimidating the first few times in a car your not used to.... bury the throttle and dump the clutch and watch the speed and the tach climb.... at about 130 that wall looks REALLY hard and the half mile run out looks REALLY short... i never could work up the nerve to get much better than a solid 11 high 10. though i haven't raced in like 5 years so if i were to get some practice and a good car who knows now









and in other news.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824009252
i found that one. i need to do more research but it looks pretty good as well


----------



## thrasherht

Oh and the only thing I can compare that corvette to is the top thrill dragster at cedar point, which does 0-120mph in about 4 seconds flat.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


in other news im thinking about buying THIS  with some of the funds that i set aside for sleeving... my 19in (square *shudder*) monitor is dieing on me so i want to replace it as a Christmas present for my self

thoughts? i never really looked at monitors as i just grabbed w/e was around in my house/work/friends houses for less than 50 bucks XD (i just got rid of my last CRT about 6 months ago after the blue gun exploded. that was scary... electrical fire in your room is scary....










I have the Acer H233H that I picked up last year from Best Buy during the Christmas sales. From what I can tell by the specs the main difference is mine has a pair of small speakers that the S231HLbid doesn't and the H233H has a slightly better brightness spec. I like it a lot for what I do with it. One of the nice features is I can connect three different sources to it and switch from one to another from one of the front panel switches.

If your 19" is flat panel and the problem is it is getting dim there is a good chance that one or more of the capacitors are failing. I had that happen to a couple of mine this year. Took about an hour to take one apart, replace the faulty caps, the re-assemble it. The 5 caps cost less than $10 from Rad Shack. They are working better than they did when I bought them.


----------



## Ellis

Well, I'm not exactly a monitor guru but it looks nice









It's also somewhat Alienware-esque


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I have the Acer H233H that I picked up last year from Best Buy during the Christmas sales. From what I can tell by the specs the main difference is mine has a pair of small speakers that the S231HLbid doesn't and the H233H has a slightly better brightness spec. I like it a lot for what I do with it. One of the nice features is I can connect three different sources to it and switch from one to another from one of the front panel switches.

If your 19" is flat panel and the problem is it is getting dim there is a good chance that one or more of the capacitors are failing. I had that happen to a couple of mine this year. Took about an hour to take one apart, replace the faulty caps, the re-assemble it. The 5 caps cost less than $10 from Rad Shack. They are working better than they did when I bought them.


thanks for all the info.









but im pretty sure its more than just a couple caps that are going bad as when it works its still pretty good. but (with a couple different cables) it dosen't always detect signal but if i turn it off and back on it has about a 50% chance of finding it again.

and i want a new BIGGER monitor any way that can actually use the big resolutions that my GPUs can give me but my crappy monitors cant


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Wow Striker, the plane looks stunning! A friend of mine is studying for her private pilots license and has promised to take me up once she gets it. I'm excited purely at the opportunity for aerial photography







But I am also very jealous of anyone who can fly, or gets the opportunity to be flown in a small plane whenever they like


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


thanks for all the info.









but im pretty sure its more than just a couple caps that are going bad as when it works its still pretty good. but (with a couple different cables) it dosen't always detect signal but if i turn it off and back on it has about a 50% chance of finding it again.

and i want a new BIGGER monitor any way that can actually use the big resolutions that my GPUs can give me but my crappy monitors cant










What are you running at on a square 19"? 1280x1024?


----------



## PapaSmurf

No prob. Just throwing it out there in case. I only use one of the 19s now, but it's nice knowing the other one is there if I need it. I had both 19's and the 23 hooked up at one point, but that was more or a distraction than anything else so I went back to just two.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Wow Striker, the plane looks stunning! A friend of mine is studying for her private pilots license and has promised to take me up once she gets it. I'm excited purely at the opportunity for aerial photography







But I am also very jealous of anyone who can fly, or gets the opportunity to be flown in a small plane whenever they like










yea im pretty excited about the photography side too







their are allot of things that just look SO much cooler from above..

but yea... i love flying... when i need to calm down i make a couple phone calls and go flying for an hour or two.... its nice... the world look so small from a few thousand feet up.... it puts every thing in perspective when your having a hard time with something....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


What are you running at on a square 19"? 1280x1024?


if that









i think so though

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


No prob. Just throwing it out there in case. I only use one of the 19s now, but it's nice knowing the other one is there if I need it. I had both 19's and the 23 hooked up at one point, but that was more or a distraction than anything else so I went back to just two.


thats allot of space... one of my coworkers has 3 22s on his desk here (hes a drafter and stuff) and even that is excessive (though i want it XD) i can see where it would get distracting. i usually have w/e IM working on on the main display and then a couple IM clients and Song-Bird or a movie or something minor going on the other. or if im gaming a browser and IM clients


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea im pretty excited about the photography side too







their are allot of things that just look SO much cooler from above..

but yea... i love flying... when i need to calm down i make a couple phone calls and go flying for an hour or two.... its nice... the world look so small from a few thousand feet up.... it puts every thing in perspective when your having a hard time with something....

if that









i think so though

thats allot of space... one of my coworkers has 3 22s on his desk here (hes a drafter and stuff) and even that is excessive (though i want it XD) i can see where it would get distracting. i usually have w/e IM working on on the main display and then a couple IM clients and Song-Bird or a movie or something minor going on the other. or if im gaming a browser and IM clients

Gotta say, having three monitors is going to help SO much with my workflow. I can absolutely understand any professional that has 3. I hate having to cram so many windows into the small amount of space this 24" monitor gives me when working in Photoshop, InDesign, Illustrator or Dreamweaver. Drives me insane!







Another 2 monitors is the next thing on my list of stuff to save for. I don't expect that I'll game on all 3, but they'll certainly all be used for design work! (totally excessive for anything else though haha







)


----------



## PapaSmurf

Studies have shows that very few workers benefit from a third monitor. Their productivity decreases with three. Two is the optimal setup for MOST workers. Exceptions are IT people who have to monitor multiple servers and systems. My son-in-law has 6 25" wide screens hooked up in a 3 wide by 2 hi arrangement for all of the work he does managing a web hosting companies servers and traffic demands. He only uses two of them for actual work though. The three across the top are for monitoring and the third one on the lower level he normally turns off as it tends to be more of a distraction than a help.

Just saying. I would try borrowing a third before purchasing it, especially with wide screens. With three most people find they have to move their head from side to side with slows them down while they can see two by only moving their eyes.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Studies have shows that very few workers benefit from a third monitor. Their productivity decreases with three. Two is the optimal setup for MOST workers. Exceptions are IT people who have to monitor multiple servers and systems. My son-in-law has 6 25" wide screens hooked up in a 3 wide by 2 hi arrangement for all of the work he does managing a web hosting companies servers and traffic demands. He only uses two of them for actual work though. The three across the top are for monitoring and the third one on the lower level he normally turns off as it tends to be more of a distraction than a help.

Just saying. I would try borrowing a third before purchasing it, especially with wide screens. With three most people find they have to move their head from side to side with slows them down while they can see two by only moving their eyes.

Good to know! I can easily borrow my boyfriends monitor to test it out. The biggest reason why I want to go 3 instead of two is because I really don't want to have a "seam" right bang smack in the middle. Having three monitors puts one in the middle and then the seams are not directly in front of me. I suppose it's only a minor thing, but it's certainly enough to annoy me a lot.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Gotta say, having three monitors is going to help SO much with my workflow. I can absolutely understand any professional that has 3. I hate having to cram so many windows into the small amount of space this 24" monitor gives me when working in Photoshop, InDesign, Illustrator or Dreamweaver. Drives me insane!







Another 2 monitors is the next thing on my list of stuff to save for. I don't expect that I'll game on all 3, but they'll certainly all be used for design work! (totally excessive for anything else though haha







)

There's a program out there called SoftTH or something like that that will allow you to game on triple monitors with TF2









Striker: Plane looks great








So is that two seats I see there?
I'm expecting some aerial photo shoots now


----------



## oliverw92

Luv this stuff


----------



## Striker36

what is this stuff?







sry... really sleepy


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
what is this stuff?







sry... really sleepy

Don't mind him. He's under the influence of some heavy liquor at the moment.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


Don't mind him. He's under the influence of some heavy liquor at the moment.


i want some


----------



## Dilyn

Have one, on the house.


----------



## spRICE

I would never be able to function on just one monitor! Even if my second is just a 15" CRT. It really enhances my workflow. I get claustrophobic with just one monitor. And that plane looks GREAT!!!


----------



## VansNL

great plan to make that fan holder for a good air flow


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VansNL*


great plan to make that fan holder for a good air flow










too bad its not being used any more and its just sitting on my work bench at work on its end acting like a cup holder


----------



## Striker36

apparently one of the guys i work with (the one that gives me most of the ideas that result in me spending tons of money) happened to have an extra 23inch monitor sitting in his office at home







this one actually

hes letting me borrow it for a few days to see if i _really_ want one this big. and if i decided i DO want it (more likely than not to replace my 20inch Dell OEM) he will sell it to me cheap

to day is a good day. and its my last day working here







so i have my orientation tomorrow and then school starts Monday

Striker is getting excited


----------



## Ellis

But... you will still be on OCN right?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


But... you will still be on OCN right?


um..... why would i not? school is just a day time thing. and why would i be getting a HUGE monitor if i wasn't going to be here/interwebs?


----------



## Ellis

Lol sorry, getting muddled up again thinking that you're moving off somewhere


----------



## Striker36

AAAHHHHHH I WANT TO GO HOME AND PLAY METRO 2033 IN 1960-1080 GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eh...


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
AAAHHHHHH I WANT TO GO HOME AND PLAY METRO 2033 IN 1960-1080 GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eh...

Don't you mean 1920 x 1080?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
Don't you mean 1920 x 1080?

yea... that one..... i missed on the number pad XD


----------



## Enigma8750

I like 1960 better.. My wife was born that year.


----------



## PropNut

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
AAAHHHHHH I WANT TO GO HOME AND PLAY METRO 2033 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eh...

I introduced a buddy to that game yesterday, he is entirely addicted. I am hoping they will have an add-on for it soon.

It was on sale yesterday (24 hour madness sale) for 10.00 on steam.


----------



## Striker36

i got it from a friend when he got 2 codes with a pair of video cards XD


----------



## Norlig

I want to see the end product, but I cba to go through 192 pages.

Could some1 say the pages of the finnish pictures?


----------



## Striker36

its not finished yet... so no. lol

but here is where it sits right now...


----------



## Striker36

guys. ITS HUGE.









the one in the back was the main one. and that little one is the one thats dieing/dead

and this is what im looking at now.









awesome


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I like 1960 better.. My wife was born that year.

My dad was born that year









Do you have a price on that monitor yet? Opinions on whether you want it or not so far? Wait, hold on, it's not midnight where you live. You've probably just got it









I would've considered getting Metro 2033 in the Steam sale if it wasn't for the fact that people have been saying it's worse than Crysis in terms of munching through super powerful PCs...

EDIT: Saw the clock. I'll assume that's 06:30 PM... I use 24 hour clocks all the time, so I see that and think "back to bed"


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
My dad was born that year









Do you have a price on that monitor yet? Opinions on whether you want it or not so far? Wait, hold on, it's not midnight where you live. You've probably just got it









I would've considered getting Metro 2033 in the Steam sale if it wasn't for the fact that people have been saying it's worse than Crysis in terms of munching through super powerful PCs...

EDIT: Saw the clock. I'll assume that's 06:30 PM... I use 24 hour clocks all the time, so I see that and think "back to bed"









my dad was born in 1946 XD

nope. DO WANT. nope. 1930 right now. about an hour.

its pretty intense but its a really fun game. and i can run it so









i use 24 hour time more than 12 for some reason lol


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
AAAHHHHHH I WANT TO GO HOME AND PLAY METRO 2033 IN 1960-1080 GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

eh...

I might have to bust that game back out, and play it on my 27" of 1920 x 1080 goodness.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
I might have to bust that game back out, and play it on my 27" of 1920 x 1080 goodness.

-.-


----------



## Dilyn

You need to immediately enable widescreen viewing mode, you heretic


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


guys. ITS HUGE.

and this is what im looking at now. 









awesome


Is it an H233H? Looks just like mine.


----------



## Striker36

yep. the guy i work with got 3 a few months ago and found out that they were too big for his desk so now hes running 2 with a 20in on the side in portrait mode and is letting me try out this one to see if it something i really want. (and oh how im keeping this)


----------



## PapaSmurf

I paid $129 plus tax last Christmas Eve for mine. I wanted to get two of them, but couldn't afford it. Then I found out my kids, ex-wife, and sis-in-law gave me enough on Christmas Day to have covered it. They were all sold out by the 27th.


----------



## Dilyn

Have you set OCN to widescreen mode yet?


----------



## Striker36

no. and it wont be. i read on my net book too and my browser is usually in the second monitor where it fits really nicely as it is now


----------



## spRICE

But it automatically sizes itself to the screen you are using...


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


But it automatically sizes itself to the screen you are using...










Precisely. On a big screen, it becomes ridiculously wide. But on his second screen, fixed view fits perfect anyway, so it's easier to keep it that way.


----------



## goodtobeking

What page has the final pics?? I have been browsing but havnt found them. Looks great so far, good job and congratulations on MOTM.


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
What page has the final pics?? I have been browsing but havnt found them. Looks great so far, good job and congratulations on MOTM.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
its not finished yet... so no. lol

but here is where it sits right now...




























^.^


----------



## Ellis

Striker, you need to bring back your old avatar... complete with a Christmas hat


----------



## machinehead

table of contents would be much appreciated


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


Originally Posted by *machinehead* 
table of contents would be much appreciated









Agreed, and welcome Machinehead. Thanks Adz


----------



## Dilyn

It's too late in the project to add a table of contents


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
^.^

thanks Adz.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Striker, you need to bring back your old avatar... complete with a Christmas hat









i wish it was that easy









Quote:


Originally Posted by *machinehead* 
table of contents would be much appreciated









i agree.... but i have NO idea where any thing is in this thread any more XD and i honestly just haven't had time time or desire to go back through it all....









Quote:


Originally Posted by *goodtobeking* 
Agreed, and welcome Machinehead. Thanks Adz

i hope you like where it is right now despite not being finished..







and on my way home i got an idea for the top piece where the buttons and USB ports and stuff is that will ROCK if i can make it work the way i want to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
It's too late in the project to add a table of contents









its not _*too*_ late... just late enough that it will be a real hassle when i do get around to it. (this weekend?









if any one wants to help they are more than welcomed to shoot me a PM with links and such














. (you will be credited in the OP if your that cool)


----------



## Dilyn

Well, there ARE only twenty pages...
Maybe I'll help this weekend if it hasn't been done yet


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Well, there ARE only twenty pages...
Maybe I'll help this weekend if it hasn't been done yet









hehe im at 194


----------



## [Adz]

Just a little tip which the two posts above me really do prove the point for:
When you create a link to the post, don't use the url like this:

Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/698171-reactor-project-october-motm-winner-20.html#post11498754

Instead, take the time and put in a little more effort and change the links to this (using Striker36's post above me as the example):

Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=11498754

That automatically takes into account the users' post per page setting.
For example, the first (incorrect link) will take you directly to the right post if you have 100 posts per page like me, but if you're using anything else, it'll take you to page 20 first and then redirect you here (page 194 if you're using 10 posts per page).
But the second, correct link, will bring you directly to this page no matter what post per page setting you have.

Also, Striker, how do you say your username? Striker Thirty Six, or Striker Three Six (like a G6, like a like G6....sorry).


----------



## Dilyn

Or you can use [post] tags and avert that entire mess altogether


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Just a little tip which the two posts above me really do prove the point for:
When you create a link to the post, don't use the url like this:

Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/698171-reactor-project-october-motm-winner-20.html#post11498754

Instead, take the time and put in a little more effort and change the links to this (using Striker36's post above me as the example):

Code:



Code:


http://www.overclock.net/showthread.php?p=11498754

That automatically takes into account the users' post per page setting.
For example, the first (incorrect link) will take you directly to the right post if you have 100 posts per page like me, but if you're using anything else, it'll take you to page 20 first and then redirect you here (page 194 if you're using 10 posts per page).
But the second, correct link, will bring you directly to this page no matter what post per page setting you have.

Also, Striker, how do you say your username? Striker Thirty Six, or Striker Three Six (like a G6, like a like G6....sorry).

I personally link it directly to the post as opposed to linking to the page that the post is on, if that makes sense. The link you suggested he use takes me to another page first where I have to load everything on that page, then it takes me to the correct page and I then have to load everything on that page too.

This is the link I prefer, however it does cut out all the other posts around it. I don't mind that as it gives more of a focus on the actual work of the OP as opposed to seeing the work amongst all the chatter.

http://www.overclock.net/11499003-post1939.html


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
Or you can use [post] tags and avert that entire mess altogether









xD Forgot those even existed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I personally link it directly to the post as opposed to linking to the page that the post is on, if that makes sense. *The link you suggested he use takes me to another page first where I have to load everything on that page, then it takes me to the correct page and I then have to load everything on that page too.*

This is the link I prefer, however it does cut out all the other posts around it. I don't mind that as it gives more of a focus on the actual work of the OP as opposed to seeing the work amongst all the chatter.

http://www.overclock.net/11499003-post1939.html

That's odd. I've used that one so many times without problem. I've just tested it now - Chrome whilst logged in (100p/p/p) and logged out (10p/p/p). With the showthread.php link, it always takes me directly to the right post.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
xD Forgot those even existed.

That's odd. I've used that one so many times without problem. I've just tested it now - Chrome whilst logged in (100p/p/p) and logged out (10p/p/p). With the showthread.php link, it always takes me directly to the right post.

Indeed it is odd. I get it occasionally using Safari and Opera.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quick and dirty TOC coming via PM.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i wish it was that easy









What, why?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


Also, Striker, how do you say your username? Striker Thirty Six, or Striker Three Six (like a G6, like a like G6....sorry).


honestly... it doesn't really matter. my military friends (most of my friends







) use "three-six" in clan match stuff but thats mostly because of the military call-signs and it being hardwired into their heads. where as others (non military) just call me Striker or Striker-Thirty-Six.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I personally link it directly to the post as opposed to linking to the page that the post is on, if that makes sense. The link you suggested he use takes me to another page first where I have to load everything on that page, then it takes me to the correct page and I then have to load everything on that page too.

This is the link I prefer, however it does cut out all the other posts around it. I don't mind that as it gives more of a focus on the actual work of the OP as opposed to seeing the work amongst all the chatter.

http://www.overclock.net/11499003-post1939.html


i get that on my netbook but no other computers i frequent..... odd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


Quick and dirty TOC coming via PM.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!! now i get to spend the weekend slogging through 1917 posts and consolidate them into a manageable TOC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


What, why?


i would rather not get any more into it than to say things are less than ideal at the moment and the avi will be down till they are sorted. or not.......


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i would rather not get any more into it than to say things are less than ideal at the moment and the avi will be down till they are sorted. or not.......


I gotcha. Shouldn't have asked really. Hope things get sorted out for you


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


I gotcha. Shouldn't have asked really. Hope things get sorted out for you










you and me both man....


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Adz]* 
Also, Striker, how do you say your username? Striker Thirty Six, or Striker Three Six (like a G6, like a like G6....sorry).

i know im sorta late on this as i already responded to this part of the post but i couldn't find this when i posted last time..... and i feel its needed...











You Tube


----------



## Enigma8750

Kashmir was uniquely written while on a train to India. They had been listening to the local radio and discovered the Eastern style of musical timing and wanted to write their own rock song based on that time scale..

Can you tell me the Musical timing of "Kashmir" the song Written by "Led Zeppelin"? It is not 4'4 time. Hint eastern timing.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
Can you tell me the Musical timing of "Kashmir" the song Written by "Led Zeppelin"? It is not 4'4 time. Hint eastern timing.

It's a compound triple rhythm of 12'8 over a duple beat of 3'4.


----------



## Enigma8750

I should have known that you would get it spRICE.. I see that you are a musician. I love hearing violin. It is my favorite instrument.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enigma8750* 
I should have known that you would get it spRICE.. I see that you are a musician. I love hearing violin. It is my favorite instrument.

Yes it is a beautiful instrument but it is always very tough for me. It is a constant struggle to stay up to date on practicing and balancing school







. But with my advancements as a musician I come to realize what good musicians (some) popular artists are.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Yes it is a beautiful instrument but it is always very tough for me. It is a constant struggle to stay up to date on practicing and balancing school







. But with my advancements as a musician *I come to realize what good musicians (some) popular artists are.*









that being said.... a good portion of them have no talent at all... i still like my Roger Waters and David Gilmour and John Petrucci....

"pop" music as it is today is just lacking... their is no feeling behind allot of it...

and i LOVE violin, chello, and piano... a well played Chopin piece just stops me in my tracks...

for example...


You Tube





i have a strange fondness for solo classical instruments over orchestral stuff for some reason...


----------



## Striker36

edited last post with a bunch of stuff


----------



## Striker36




----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 









Weeeeeee!









Congrats man! Has it passed the test yet?

Looks great by the way


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Weeeeeee!









Congrats man! Has it passed the test yet?

Looks great by the way









that shot is NOT over saturated or any thing lol its really how it looks. and no. but we DID schedule it this morning for the end of next week. we still need to wire a few small things in and leak test the fuel lines and run the airspeed indicator inlet hose and a couple small things before we can actually get it inspected. BUT as it sits right now. it will be flyable in like 5 hours of work


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
that shot is NOT over saturated or any thing lol its really how it looks. and no. but we DID schedule it this morning for the end of next week. we still need to wire a few small things in and leak test the fuel lines and run the airspeed indicator inlet hose and a couple small things before we can actually get it inspected. BUT as it sits right now. it will be flyable in like 5 hours of work

Sounds great. Good luck with getting everything done for the test


----------



## spiderm0nkey

That looks SO good Striker! And I'm with you on the music thing as well. I feel kinda sad when I listen to all the digitally created, crappy rap and hip hop and pop music out there at the moment. There are very few artists who actually have pure talent and are liked by the current generation. I'll throw on some Floyd and my younger sister will cringe. But there is nothing I love more also than a good piano concerto or symphony. My absolute favourite piece is Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto no.1 in B flat minor... I think it's the most beautiful piece of music ever written







Next favourite would be the entire suite of Dvorak's New World Symphony.

This is the best recording of it I could find on youtube, but not quite as nicely played as in the audio recording I have.


You Tube


----------



## ROM3000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 









She's beautiful Striker. Have you named her?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ROM3000*


She's beautiful Striker. Have you named her?


no. not yet.. its not my place to mane her any way... shes my father baby before mine. he will name her when he flys her.


----------



## Striker36

going back to the music conversation.

this is a band that DESERVES the acolades they are nominated for.... no one really followed them till this song. and i LOVE it.....

  
 You Tube  



 

if you can find the audio in a better quality (any thing is better than youtube) you will be impressed i bet


----------



## Dilyn

That's the name of that band!!!









I love that song.

This one is great.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Striker36

yep... been following them for YEARS and no one knew about them till like 2 months ago with THAT song


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


honestly... it doesn't really matter. my military friends (most of my friends







) use "three-six" in clan match stuff but thats mostly because of the military call-signs and it being hardwired into their heads. where as others (non military) just call me Striker or Striker-Thirty-Six.[/color]


I was wondering what you had in mind when you first made it








Myself, I used to think Thirty Six, but I noticed I suddenly switched to Three Six, so I thought I'd ask

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


i know im sorta late on this as i already responded to this part of the post but i couldn't find this when i posted last time..... and i feel its needed...










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73dvrir5kig


xD, I saw that a few days ago, either on Tumblr or in BOC in OT. I don't remember. 
Honestly, I still haven't fully read the top part.. just too meh.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I was wondering what you had in mind when you first made it








Myself, I used to think Thirty Six, but I noticed I suddenly switched to Three Six, so I thought I'd ask

xD, I saw that a few days ago, either on Tumblr or in BOC in OT. I don't remember. 
Honestly, I still haven't fully read the top part.. just too meh.


I think Boyd posted it in BOC.


----------



## Dilyn

You Tube


----------



## t-ramp

Little Lion Man is an interesting song. One of those songs that I'm not sure quite fits in on the local "new rock" station, but it's still a nice change. And it's always kind of funny when there are swear words in songs that don't sound like they should have them.

Overall, I'm not too picky on music, but a lot of rock music seems kind of boring, so I end up listening to so-called "hit" music more than I'd like. So much overplaying though. I can't understand why "Use Somebody" became so popular when it's arguably one of the worst tracks from Kings of Leon's album. Most of my fury now is toward Bruno Mars though.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t-ramp*


Little Lion Man is an interesting song. One of those songs that I'm not sure quite fits in on the local "new rock" station, but it's still a nice change. And it's always kind of funny when there are swear words in songs that don't sound like they should have them.

Overall, I'm not too picky on music, but a lot of rock music seems kind of boring, so I end up listening to so-called "hit" music more than I'd like. So much overplaying though. *I can't understand why "Use Somebody" became so popular when it's arguably one of the worst tracks from Kings of Leon's album.* Most of my fury now is toward Bruno Mars though.


THAT is the problem with "Pop" music (being any genera not just pop) they RARELY play the best songs on an album on the radio and when they do they play is so much you just get sick of it.... that might be why i dont usually listen to the radio.... i have my netbook on the passenger seat pluged into the Aux port XD


----------



## Dilyn

I listen to Conservative talk radio and morning shows


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I listen to Conservative talk radio and morning shows










i do too some times(most of the time i actually listen to the radio XD)... but allot of the time when im driving i just want to tone out the world and think about the stuff that really matters to me... i cant do that with people telling me what i should or should not be thinking...

if i want to lisen to Wish you Were Here. i want to listen to Wish you Were here.. you know?


----------



## Striker36

You Tube  



 

its just a good song..... no other way to put it... sure some are better or more technical or simpler or something but i always find my self coming back to it.... that and the entirety of Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## spiderm0nkey

It sure is a good song







I find I can go for ages listening purely to Floyd not only because they've got some serious talent, but also because they put out SO many albums in there time!


----------



## Striker36

so i just went through the list of "most played" artists on my computers.. most of them are from England XD i wonder why i like British artists so much..


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i just went through the list of "most played" artists on my computers.. most of them are from England XD i wonder why i like British artists so much..


Because Britain is excellent!









What kind of British artists?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Because Britain is excellent!









What kind of British artists?


Pink Floyd. 
led zeppelin 
Franz Ferdinand
Muse
London Calling 
Porcupine Tree

several others.... thats just the top 5 in no particular order...


----------



## Dilyn

Franz Ferdinand and Muse









Listen to any Cake, perchance?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


Pink Floyd. 
led zeppelin 
Franz Ferdinand
Muse
London Calling 
Porcupine Tree

several others.... thats just the top 5 in no particular order...


Zeppelin are epic, FF are great, Muse are alright, but London Calling is a song by The Clash...

Wikipedia comes up with no results for a band named London Calling, so it must be right


----------



## Striker36

your right... idk why i typed that XD

i was thinking The Clash but typed that... maybe because it was playing when i was typing it?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


your right... idk why i typed that XD

i was thinking The Clash but typed that... maybe because it was playing when i was typing it?


Lol









We all make mistakes. I've made about a thousand today.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Lol









We all make mistakes. I've made about a thousand today.


im having a pretty decent day actually. in spite of every thing happening right now. it was a good day... spent the morning working on the airplane and my car and then lunch with my old man who i dont get to have just "guy time" with much any more and then the first of 2 optional primer classes before school starts Monday that i decided i should go to that went really well and i met a few of my instructors and got some one on one time and another 20 bucks to put to tools (incentive to get people to go to the primers)

and i started finalizing some CAD stuff for my next project and planned out the rest of this one


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im having a pretty decent day actually. in spite of every thing happening right now. it was a good day... spent the morning working on the airplane and my car and then lunch with my old man who i dont get to have just "guy time" with much any more and then the first of 2 optional primer classes before school starts Monday that i decided i should go to that went really well and i met a few of my instructors and got some one on one time and another 20 bucks to put to tools (incentive to get people to go to the primers)

and i started finalizing some CAD stuff for my next project and planned out the rest of this one


Any hints on what this next project might be?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Any hints on what this next project might be?










white,blue, black, and water.

their. 4

edit: just because i have it planed out about 95% of the way dose not mean it will begin right away though... it is going to be a rather expensive project and i need all the money i can get right now for school, gas, and bills as well as some fun money


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


white,blue, black, and water.

their. 4


An unmanned submersible with bright lights on it?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


An unmanned submersible with bright lights on it?


im not going to tell you JUST BECAUSE i want to see what kind of stuff you come up with


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


im not going to tell you JUST BECAUSE i want to see what kind of stuff you come up with










Hmm...

A fish tank with blue water, black stoney things at the bottom, and white fish?


----------



## Striker36

nope not even close... but i WILL say that some one that posted on the last 4 pages knows about the plan and has a mental concept image


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


nope not even close... but i WILL say that some one that posted on the last 4 pages knows about the plan and has a mental concept image


Random guess without looking at the last 4 pages:

Kevin or Spidermonkey?


----------



## Striker36

possibly


----------



## Dilyn

Is it you?


----------



## Striker36

is it shiny pint rust?

oh wait...


----------



## Dilyn

That was hilarious.


----------



## Ellis

Indeed.

Getting close to 2000 posts.


----------



## Striker36

i thought you might like it









and holy crap hes right.... and i only have like 40 posts with any thing relevant to work XD

good thing i should have that TOC done in a day or two


----------



## Ellis

1997!

Okay, that would be pointless just posting that... gotta think of something to say. Um, this case mod looks... interesting


----------



## Striker36

btw its going to be called Cascade


----------



## Dilyn

So it's going to be really cold, and winter themed.
Possibly snow.

Maybe dish detergent.


----------



## PapaSmurf

2000 posts in the thread.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


is it shiny pint rust?

oh wait...










I miss that thread


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


So it's going to be really cold, and winter themed.
Possibly snow.

Maybe dish detergent.


not exactly though this one sorta depends how you want to look at it...

no... not detergent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


2000 posts in the thread.












i honestly didnt expect this to ever make it to 20 pages... let alone 201









thanks to every that has commented or subed my work. it only made it this far because of you guys.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I miss that thread










me too....







he needs to get working on that......


----------



## Dilyn

Yes, finally hits 21 pages!


----------



## Striker36

and i just found this and NEEDED to share....

  
 You Tube  



 

oh and cascade is a Scratch build case i will be working on at some point in the future (hopefully with in the next 6 months or so)


----------



## PapaSmurf

I love this kind of stuff. All of the music and animation is computer generated from several years ago. It may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I like it. If nothing else it's something different. Some of the fret work on the multi-neck guitar doesn't show up in the YouTube version very well, but if You ever get the chance to watch the actual DVD it's much better.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Striker36

ok just to clarify.. the reactor project WILL be finished.

and cascade is just a concept in my head that is being planned out in solid works that i have been working on since before this project was even an idea.

it is sort of an elegant solution to the tech-bench type setup wile maintaining all the benefits of a tower with the mobo mounted vertically. (less desktop space and all that)

it will be built out of white acrylic almost entirely and will hold at the very least a 4x120 radiator and will be 100% water cooled.

i have a couple ideas in my head as to how i want it to look but nothing final enough to reveal


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf* 
2000 posts in the thread.

Damn, I got beaten









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
ok just to clarify.. the reactor project WILL be finished.

and cascade is just a concept in my head that is being planned out in solid works that i have been working on since before this project was even an idea.

it is sort of an elegant solution to the tech-bench type setup wile maintaining all the benefits of a tower with the mobo mounted vertically. (less desktop space and all that)

it will be built out of white acrylic almost entirely and will hold at the very least a 4x120 radiator and will be 100% water cooled.

i have a couple ideas in my head as to how i want it to look but nothing final enough to reveal

I guess the components inside Cascade aren't going to be as powerful as The Reactor Project?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ellisbodds* 
Damn, I got beaten









I guess the components inside Cascade aren't going to be as powerful as The Reactor Project?

idk what ill be doing about that yet... like i said... still in the planing stages...


----------



## GoodInk

Striker I know you were playing with the idea of a fat 120 rad in the back but you were worried about temps. Well I got all my stuff (5870, RX120) installed last night and didn't see a difference in CPU temps (max low 60's), and the GPU is maxxing out at 51*C. I think with that fat 240 rad and a fat 120 you should have no problems with the 470's in SLI. As for music for the most part you guys are right, older music was mush deeper in thought, but thats why I don't listen to hip-hop and pop.


----------



## Striker36

You Tube  



 
who needs instruments?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Cascade = amazing. With any luck, all shall be revealed in good time. Striker is most certainly someone to keep an eye on


----------



## Dilyn

I love 80's metal


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Cascade = amazing. With any luck, all shall be revealed in good time. Striker is most certainly someone to keep an eye on










dawwww







thanks for the vote of confidence... i hope i can actually make it (Cascade) work the way i described it to you...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dilyn*


I love 80's metal










LOL their was some good stuff in the 80s ill give you that... but most of it SUCKED...... the synthesizer was the death of good music imo....


----------



## Striker36

so incredibly true it hurts


----------



## Striker36

just put a TOC in the OP


----------



## PapaSmurf




----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
LOL their was some good stuff in the 80s ill give you that... but most of it SUCKED...... the synthesizer was the death of good music imo....

And Justice For All


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
just put a TOC in the OP









Now I can see most of what you really have done. For some reason OCN hates me and messes up the threads I really want updates on, CMSS and this one are my top 2. But this one seems to have started to work for me


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dilyn* 
And Justice For All









F that Masters of Puppets, but I will say they Justice was the last time they had something to say that meant a damn


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodInk* 
F that Masters of Puppets, but I will say they Justice was the last time they had something to say that meant a damn









black album.... period. end of story


----------



## Striker36

so here i am looking though pictures of the build and i come across that HAF-X i built with my buddy Crimson a couple weeks back and i see the water cooled 470s...

i want them..

so i pose a question for you guys (and gals) do you think my temps would be ok (not looking for perfect here) on just my 240 rad that is in it right now? i mean im looking at the temps on the cards and they dont get that hot to begin with till i turn on the really high OC profile in afterburner (825 core) and my CPU NEVER gets above 45c unless im stress testing... and its usually at about 35C

i know i _should_ use a 360 but would it work?


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


F that Masters of Puppets, but I will say they Justice was the last time they had something to say that meant a damn










Ride the Lightning, Master of Puppets, and Justice for All are awesome. But Justice for All is what got me into them









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


black album.... period. end of story


Not very many people like that one, actually







But it's a great album. But it's like, the only album I ever hear on the radio. So limited


----------



## Mongol

Kill 'Em All and Master of Puppets for me.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


black album.... period. end of story


In many ways I am inclined to agree.

The Black Album was the last Metalicatz album that I loved.

Saint Anger was a train wreck, and Imma not sure about anything after that (except the Live thingy with the SF Philharmonic... which was incredible, imho).

But I must profess my love for _"And Justice for All"_, and _"Master of Puppets"_... and _"Ride the Lightening"_ was also beastly... (especially, _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ and _Call of Ktulu_).

Epic Grandfathers of modern day Metal.

\\m/


----------



## Dilyn

The remastered version of Death Magnetic is worth raving about.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


In many ways I am inclined to agree.

The Black Album was the last Metalicatz album that I loved.

Saint Anger was a train wreck, and Imma not sure about anything after that (except the Live thingy with the SF Philharmonic... which was incredible, imho).

But I must profess my love for _"And Justice for All"_, and _"Master of Puppets"_... and _"Ride the Lightening"_ was also beastly... (especially, _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ and _Call of Ktulu_).

Epic Grandfathers of modern day Metal.

\\m/


you see thats the thing. the Black album is not any better than a couple other albums BUT the band was better as a whole when they put it out. it was before they started changing a member for every album to the point where they are no longer Metalica any more as much as a bunch of dudes pretending to be Metalica

(exasperation i know but you get it)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Saint Anger was a train wreck, and Imma not sure about anything after that *(except the Live thingy with the SF Philharmonic... which was incredible, imho).*

But I must profess my love for _"And Justice for All"_, and _"Master of Puppets"_... and _"Ride the Lightening"_ was also beastly... (especially, _For Whom the Bell Tolls_ and _Call of Ktulu_).

Epic Grandfathers of modern day Metal.

\\m/


Couldn't agree more. That album was surprisingly the first one I heard from Metallica. Was browsing through our 70GB music collection and saw that album and thought I'd give it a try. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## Syrillian

_No Leaf Clover_

\\m/


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
so here i am looking though pictures of the build and i come across that HAF-X i built with my buddy Crimson a couple weeks back and i see the water cooled 470s...

i want them..

so i pose a question for you guys (and gals) do you think my temps would be ok (not looking for perfect here) on just my 240 rad that is in it right now? i mean im looking at the temps on the cards and they dont get that hot to begin with till i turn on the really high OC profile in afterburner (825 core) and my CPU NEVER gets above 45c unless im stress testing... and its usually at about 35C

i know i _should_ use a 360 but would it work?

I think you would need a thick 120 rad. My temps really went up both CPU and GPU are running a 100%. But they look great with just one or the other. I'll post some temps for you to compare to, that way you can see what I mean. I know my loop is pretty much maxed out.


----------



## Striker36

because of all the metal talk i have had this stuck in my head for a couple days now... now its YOUR tern....

  
 You Tube


----------



## Dilyn

Striker, I just wanted to thank you.
Mumford and Sons is an awesome band.


----------



## GoodInk

OK here are some temps for you to compare. Remember I have a don't have that nice thick 240 up front like you. My 2 rads equal about the same as your 240.


----------



## Striker36

i just want to asliudfgso8xucfdgyvb ailcn sdh;nfcpa;ilfyeb rfqpln;ryqjmauwtelnx.mdf


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i just want to asliudfgso8xucfdgyvb ailcn sdh;nfcpa;ilfyeb rfqpln;ryqjmauwtelnx.mdf

Why?


----------



## Striker36

You Tube





another brit(kinda*) that makes music i love...

*hes Australian but based out of the UK


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
Why?









im not going to get into it. but i have been having a really hard time with some things emotionally the last 3 weeks or so.

that being said. the last 26 hours or so have been really good for me and i have made a couple decisions that i think are for the better and will give me some closure that i kinda need right now.

when i made that post i was just really frustrated with a conversation i had just had with some one close to me that had no idea what he was talking about...

still. things are looking up.


----------



## roflamayo

that's a nice song.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *roflamayo* 
that's a nice song.









i agree. that's why i shared it

welcome to OCN btw

im going to bed now......


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


still. things are looking up.


Glad to hear it


----------



## Striker36

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOibtqWo6z4[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWNqKsJUvDk[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnhIIGfOw4A[/ame]

sorry for the lack of updates guy... just been really busy with school and family and girl problems... and haven't been in the best place recently. just dont really have the desire to work on this right now. so im sorry to say it will be officially put on hold till further notice.

im sorry for disappointing you all. you can believe me when i say i do intend to finish this some day in the not so distant future. but for now i have more pressing things to deal with in my personal/private life.

thank you all for supporting me this far. it would have never made it this far with out you all.

-Striker
-Ben


----------



## Dilyn

So THAT's your name!









Good luck with your life, mate. RL comes before the Internets, always.


----------



## spRICE




----------



## Ellis

As Dilyn put it, RL always comes before the Internet. Good luck getting everything sorted out man.

We'll always be here when you are ready to do some more work on it, that's for sure.


----------



## [Adz]




----------



## Striker36

COPY PASTA from the scout board

HEY GUYS! GOOD NEWS! i got a loan for a car!

now im guessing you are asking your selfs why i need a car. well heres the story. in about the middle of December on my way to school a semi-truck had a tire blow out wile i was passing him and it went through the radiator and some other stuff in my car and prety much destroyed every thing. the insurance company totaled it and gave me like 500 bucks (they suck.... -.-)

but any way. i have been driving my dads big diesel truck (6.2l Cummings twin turbo) for the past few weeks and its been REALLY hitting the wallet HARD. so i needed a new ride that was still fun but easier to pay for...

so i looked around for a couple weeks and found THIS!



















1999 Subaru Outback









any way.


----------



## Dilyn

Hope things are picking up for you mate


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11978101*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope things are picking up for you mate


starting to... still not in a good place for allot of things. (finances being a HUGE one) but they are going the right direction for the most part.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11976682*
> COPY PASTA from the scout board
> 
> HEY GUYS! GOOD NEWS! i got a loan for a car!
> 
> now im guessing you are asking your selfs why i need a car. well heres the story. in about the middle of December on my way to school a semi-truck had a tire blow out wile i was passing him and it went through the radiator and some other stuff in my car and prety much destroyed every thing. the insurance company totaled it and gave me like 500 bucks (they suck.... -.-)
> 
> but any way. i have been driving my dads big diesel truck (6.2l Cummings twin turbo) for the past few weeks and its been REALLY hitting the wallet HARD. so i needed a new ride that was still fun but easier to pay for...
> 
> so i looked around for a couple weeks and found THIS!
> 
> 1999 Subaru Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way.
> 
> just thought i would share... for no real reason >.<


nice car, but my question is, how is a cummins hurting your wallet, those things get amazing gas millage. since when is a cummins a twin turbo? just curious.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11978127*
> starting to... still not in a good place for allot of things. (finances being a HUGE one) but they are going the right direction for the most part.











Can only go up from here, right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;11978136*
> nice car, but my question is, how is a cummins hurting your wallet, those things get amazing gas millage. since when is a cummins a twin turbo? just curious.


When you can build an airplane from scratch, anything can be a turbo









(I know nothing of cars/trucks/vehicles/airplanes).


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;11978136*
> nice car, but my question is, how is a cummins hurting your wallet, those things get amazing gas millage. since when is a cummins a twin turbo? just curious.


Diesel is about half way between mid grade and premium in my area and the truck gets about 18mpg but it costs nearly 100 bucks to fill up. im not saying it gets bad mileage at all. but its just expensive to run that massive V8 all the time. and its a twin since my father and i got bored one summer and decided to stuff a pair of slightly smaller than stock turbos in it bringing it to about 35 PSI for just that little extra when hauling heavy stuff.

amazing mileage yes. for a truck. not in the grand scheme of commuter things....

edit... we did ALLOT of work to that motor


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11978264*
> Diesel is about half way between mid grade and premium in my area and the truck gets about 18mpg but it costs nearly 100 bucks to fill up. im not saying it gets bad mileage at all. but its just expensive to run that massive V8 all the time. and its a twin since my father and i got bored one summer and decided to stuff a pair of slightly smaller than stock turbos in it bringing it to about 35 PSI for just that little extra when hauling heavy stuff.
> 
> amazing mileage yes. for a truck. not in the grand scheme of commuter things....


not to be a dick, the cummins is a straight six, not a v8.


----------



## alancsalt

It's a V8

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_Diesel_V8_engine


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11978351*
> It's a V8
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_Diesel_V8_engine


That page is for the Detroit Diesel, not Cummins. The 5.9L and 6.7L Cummins Diesels are indeed inline 6's.

http://www.cumminsdieselspecs.com/

Interesting faq about the Cummin's Diesel. Fred Agabashian won the Indianapolis 500 driving a Curtis Craft Roadster powered by one in 1952 in dominating fashion.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;11978277*
> not to be a dick, the *cummins* is a straight six, not a v8.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt;11978351*
> It's a V8
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detroit_Diesel_V8_engine












I think he meant 6.0L cummins. which is a i6.

the older Dodge ram came with the 5.9L 12Valve cummins, which was replaced by the 6.0L 24valve cummins, which is now replaced by the 6.7L 24Valve Cummins.

so unless he was mistaken and it is either a powerstroke or a duramax.

what makes me think it isn't a cummins is the gas millage. A cummins should be getting about 26MPG in the city.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah shoot me! When he said 6.2 v8 ... My wrong.


----------



## KillerBeaz

shoulda got a moped


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz;11979269*
> shoulda got a moped


because that will work in the winter with a commute as long as i have every morning...


----------



## KillerBeaz

lol twas a joke... i'm up a creek now as we got 8 inches of snow and have nothing to get around campus w/ (could walk but its uphill both ways and crazy icy)


----------



## Striker36

yea i thought it might have been









but yea.. that would be a night mare... it takes me 40 or 45 mins to get to/from school on a good day... with traffic going 70 the whole way...


----------



## KillerBeaz

its nice living on campus b/c everything is so close here, but in the snow and ice w/ the hills it sucks... and that drives sounds pretty crappy


----------



## Striker36

eh. most days its pretty easy. and i like driving so its not too bad.. i like the solitude and time it gives me to think about things...

but then you get that one day were some idiot dose something stupid and starts a traffic jam that lasts for 15 miles... those are just frustrating...


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11979350*
> yea i thought it might have been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yea.. that would be a night mare... it takes me 40 or 45 mins to get to/from school on a good day... with traffic going 70 the whole way...


I'd love your drive. Mine takes 60min to get 20miles with the traffic here in socal.







Whats the fun in having a nice 6 speed manual transmission if I cant even get past 3rd.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz*


lol twas a joke... i'm up a creek now as we got 8 inches of snow and have nothing to get around campus w/ (could walk but *its uphill both ways* and crazy icy)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11976682*
> COPY PASTA from the scout board
> 
> HEY GUYS! GOOD NEWS! i got a loan for a car!
> 
> now im guessing you are asking your selfs why i need a car. well heres the story. in about the middle of December on my way to school a semi-truck had a tire blow out wile i was passing him and it went through the radiator and some other stuff in my car and prety much destroyed every thing. the insurance company totaled it and gave me like 500 bucks (they suck.... -.-)
> 
> but any way. i have been driving my dads big diesel truck (6.2l Cummings twin turbo) for the past few weeks and its been REALLY hitting the wallet HARD. so i needed a new ride that was still fun but easier to pay for...
> 
> so i looked around for a couple weeks and found THIS!
> 
> 1999 Subaru Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way.
> 
> just thought i would share... for no real reason >.<


Nice one









Sounds pretty scary what happened, at least you weren't hurt though.

6.2l twin turbo... no wonder it was costing you a fortune to run







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11978264*
> Diesel is about half way between mid grade and premium in my area and the truck gets about 18mpg but it costs nearly 100 bucks to fill up. im not saying it gets bad mileage at all. but its just expensive to run that massive V8 all the time. and its a twin since my father and i got bored one summer and decided to stuff a pair of slightly smaller than stock turbos in it bringing it to about 35 PSI for just that little extra when hauling heavy stuff.
> 
> amazing mileage yes. for a truck. not in the grand scheme of commuter things....
> 
> edit... we did ALLOT of work to that motor


18MPG, a Corvette C6 gets like that much









Oh wait, they both have 6.2l V8s


----------



## GoodInk

When I was in Germany I had a half hour drive to work that I would make in 10 min all the time. I miss that country.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11987535*
> When I was in Germany I had a *half hour* drive to work that I would make in *10 min* all the time. I miss that country.


----------



## Dilyn

Was obviously speeding all the time.


----------



## Ellis

But how is it a half hour drive if it took 10 minutes?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11987627*
> Was obviously speeding all the time.


The sign said 100 and so did my car.


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11987683*
> The sign said 100 and so did my car.


I still don't see how the journey took 30 minutes and 10 minutes at the same time. But I am kind of tired, and I've done way too much biology today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11987701*


The file name of that image contains "im confus", which is true for me right now









Maybe I'll be less confused when I wake up in the morning. Night


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ellisbodds;11987771*
> I still don't see how the journey took 30 minutes and 10 minutes at the same time. But I am kind of tired, and I've done way too much biology today.
> 
> The file name of that image contains "im confus", which is true for me right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll be less confused when I wake up in the morning. Night


The speed limit was mostly 100km/h I was going about 100mph


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;11987809*
> The speed limit was mostly 100km/h I was going about 100mph


that really isn't that fast. I make a trip almost weekly that takes me 2 hours and that is at 85mph.

100km/h is only 62mph.

85mph is 136km/h

EDIT: just saw you were going 100mph and not km/h. haha nice.
why didn't you go faster? what car were you in?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;11987828*
> that really isn't that fast. I make a trip almost weekly that takes me 2 hours and that is at 85mph.
> 
> 100km/h is only 62mph.
> 
> 85mph is 136km/h
> 
> EDIT: just saw you were going 100mph and not km/h. haha nice.
> why didn't you go faster? what car were you in?


My Crossfire, it's not stock. There were lots of curves, lol. The autobahn I was up to 165mph confirmed on my GPS.


----------



## Striker36

You Tube


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5OB6UdlR9A


why do you always link such odd stuff striker? lol.


----------



## Striker36

are you complaining?

i like to share things that make me think... in the effort to try and show the part of the world that i have access to some different points of view or ways of looking at things.

that video made me take a second to look at my self and actually think about if i was just another follower or "drone" for lack of a better word. so i thought i would share...

maybe help some one become something great. i often find my self wondering how many cures for cancer were missed out on because some one didnt hear one thing they could have. so i share things... to try and help people think... instead of just letting the world pass us by we should ALL think more...


----------



## KillerBeaz

this songs makes me think the same thing... plus i absolutely love the band

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efsm6aJPybg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, you got it.


----------



## KillerBeaz

i gots it


----------



## Striker36

i love porcupine tree









: and i agree... that is very fitting after the one i posted


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;11992518*
> are you complaining?
> 
> i like to share things that make me think... in the effort to try and show the part of the world that i have access to some different points of view or ways of looking at things.
> 
> that video made me take a second to look at my self and actually think about if i was just another follower or "drone" for lack of a better word. so i thought i would share...
> 
> maybe help some one become something great. i often find my self wondering how many cures for cancer were missed out on because some one didnt hear one thing they could have. so i share things... to try and help people think... instead of just letting the world pass us by we should ALL think more...


What if, because of what you have posted, someone DOESN'T find the cure for cancer?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11993827*
> What if, because of what you have posted, someone DOESN'T find the cure for cancer?


Damn it, I just had it too until I read this


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;11993827*
> What if, because of what you have posted, someone DOESN'T find the cure for cancer?


then i shared something that i like... i still see no problem here


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## oliverw92

Porcupine Tree ftw!


----------



## KillerBeaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oliverw92;12017767*
> Porcupine Tree ftw!


they've got to be one of my top 5 favorite bands...


----------



## Striker36

top 3 for me..


----------



## Striker36

so i have a bit of a problem.... my fan controller is dieing... looks like i may actually have a reason to pull the reactor apart again









can has mod time now please mister school administrator?

any way. i think im going to need to pull it apart to get the controler out and see if i can fix that. but since i will be doing that why not just keep going?

any way. im going out for the night and most of tomorrow but ill give some kind of update as soon as i can

i wish it was with better news that i was going back to the mod but at least its going to get some work right?


----------



## Ellis

Moar updates?









Sadface that your fan controller is dying though, what make/model is it?


----------



## Striker36

at some point in the not too dissent future i hope

this one


----------



## Ellis

Ah fair enough, I was mainly wondering if it was a Lamptron because a bunch of people seem to have reported theirs breaking and even exploding.


----------



## Striker36

yea... im thinking ill replace it with one with a display of some sort and maybe pull every thing out of the case for a few days and paint it.

going to try and sleeve some stuff too but im not sure how far ill get on that as i use my computer for work and school stuff too and i want a little down time as possible...


----------



## Striker36

oh.. and because i posted that video a couple days ago i decided i would share the first part or another. tell me what you think?

  
 You Tube


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


Ah fair enough, I was mainly wondering if it was a Lamptron because a bunch of people seem to have reported theirs breaking and even exploding.










I so saw that post coming, as soon as you asked which FC he has


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


I so saw that post coming, as soon as you asked which FC he has










It's just that you and Oli are two people I can remember having owned Lamptron 'controllers, his blew up (delaying POLARity







) and yours just plain broke.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ellisbodds*


It's just that you and Oli are two people I can remember having owned Lamptron 'controllers, his blew up (delaying POLARity







) and yours just plain broke.










I'm glad I didn't pick one up then. I almost grabbed one but got a vid card instead.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*


I'm glad I didn't pick one up then. I almost grabbed one but got a vid card instead.


I don't know what they're like generally, but for the two people I can specifically remember having them, they haven't been extremely reliable.


----------



## [Adz]

It's quite a nice controller, I'm just hoping it was a bad batch. 
Though I sent an email to Lamptron on Thursday and not had a reply yet.


----------



## Dilyn

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phHe6aNcocQ&ob=av2nm[/ame]

They came out with a new album on the eleventh


----------



## oliverw92

updated


----------



## Striker36

lol @ oli

give me a little while. i need to order parts and stuff


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lol @ oli

give me a little while. i need to order parts and stuff


He's been going around to tons of build logs and posting nothing but "updated"









Not sure what he meant by that, and if he was sober or not when posting it. Probably not.


----------



## alancsalt

When and where will MOTM voting poll appear? Just don't want to miss it.


----------



## Striker36

<= me.....


----------



## Striker36

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVhUeSK2VgM[/ame]


----------



## KillerBeaz

imo their light bulb sun album is only second to fear of a blank planet


----------



## Striker36

i agree. though their new stuff is DEFIANTLY worth listening to as well.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alancsalt*


When and where will MOTM voting poll appear? Just don't want to miss it.


http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...izes-poll.html


----------



## Striker36

http://www.overclock.net/video/93372...l#post12275848


----------



## Dilyn

I'd take it if I wasn't so poor









Sorry about what's going on, Striker


----------



## Ellis

Bad times









Good luck getting it sold quickly, though.


----------



## Striker36

yea... an agreement i had with a former employer just got shot to hell as a result of some complicated stuff and i lost my only source of income (till i can find a new job) wile im at school. i wasn't exactly on his payroll but i was working when he needed help. it was keeping my head above water.... so i guess what i was hoping for to get going is now on hold indefinitely... still going to plug allong on what i was working on and i might post an update now and then if i home brew something together for the reactor..

sorry to disappoint you guys... im as bummed as you are if not more so


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea... an agreement i had with a former employer just got shot to hell as a result of some complicated stuff and i lost my only source of income (till i can find a new job) wile im at school. i wasn't exactly on his payroll but i was working when he needed help. it was keeping my head above water.... so i guess what i was hoping for to get going is now on hold indefinitely... still going to plug allong on what i was working on and i might post an update now and then if i home brew something together for the reactor..

sorry to disappoint you guys... im as bummed as you are if not more so


No need to apologize man, you're the one who should be sad, although it is of course sad that The Reactor Project is going to be put on hold, possibly for a while.


----------



## Striker36

just remember though... hold does NOT equal scratched...

too much work and effort put into it to not finish...


----------



## Ellis

Indeed, I still hope to see this finished, even if I'm ageing by the time it does get finished


----------



## Striker36

hahahaha... at worst it will be a year or so... when i get a real job after school this is my second priority. after getting out of my parents house >.<


----------



## KillerBeaz

that blows...


----------



## Striker36

You Tube  



 
just found this song in "The Archive" (the archive is a stack of IDE HDDS that i have been storing stuff on for YEARS) and it made me want to share and go find more Galic/Irish music/bands


----------



## Striker36

some of you will have seen this already but yea

http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=18150336

watch it... its worth the 6:28. my jaw was on my desk the whole time


----------



## Striker36

so i have a feaver... and the only thing that can cure it is NOT more cow bell... i got a couple ideas over the last few weeks that i might be able to start getting going on in the next week or two..

yes... the reactor project is BACK ON. going to buy some parts now


----------



## KillerBeaz

awe yeah!


----------



## Mikezilla

Yes! Striker!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13027030*
> so i have a feaver... and the only thing that can cure it is NOT more cow bell... i got a couple ideas over the last few weeks that i might be able to start getting going on in the next week or two..
> 
> yes... the reactor project is BACK ON. going to buy some parts now


hmm









Good to see you back with the casemod too striker, good luck


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL;13027197*
> hmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you back with the casemod too striker, good luck


i blame you..... and a couple other people... and some unforeseen events that are stealing the rest of my cash this month









i need a couple days to work but i dont think you guys will be disappointed


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36;13027235*
> i blame you..... and a couple other people... and some unforeseen events that are stealing the rest of my cash this month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a couple days to work but i dont think you guys will be disappointed


Sure, and I blaim you and life for the reason you blaim me








Anyways, if you dont expect anything, everything will be awesome









Just kidding, I cant wait to see what you've got in mind


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i have a feaver... and the only thing that can cure it is NOT more cow bell... i got a couple ideas over the last few weeks that i might be able to start getting going on in the next week or two..

yes... the reactor project is BACK ON. going to buy some parts now


----------



## Dilyn

Yippee!!!


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


so i have a feaver... and the only thing that can cure it is NOT more cow bell... i got a couple ideas over the last few weeks that i might be able to start getting going on in the next week or two..

yes... the reactor project is BACK ON. going to buy some parts now


----------



## Striker36

haha thats an awesome img Adz. saving that one... i know i havnt updated yet but i have a bunch to show you guys when i do







new control panel for the top, PSU cover together, lights, and Fan Lights are being worked on. i still need a couple things and some paint. but i think you guys will like this stuff


----------



## [Adz]

Can't wait


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Hell yes!!!!!


----------



## spRICE

Can't wait for an update!


----------



## drb328

Good to see this project running again!


----------



## Striker36

i know i said that i would have an update for you guys soon and i really expected to when i made that post. but some things (really good things) came up in my life and took control over EVERYTHING for the last month or so and i haven't done much but Study and hang out with friends that i haven't seen in what seems like forever (3 years in one case). BUT i HAVE done work on the case in the past few days now that i got that stuff out of the way. expect to see a real update before the end of the day on Memorial day =D

ill go into more detail when i make that post


----------



## Striker36

TEASER!


----------



## dmanstasiu

ooohhh lights and switches and acrylic
is that gona be a top-mounted control panel ?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


ooohhh lights and switches and acrylic
is that gona be a top-mounted control panel ?


at some point.

i think you guys are gonna like this


----------



## Striker36

im about 50% done that piece

and like every thing i build for this thing its getting a little out of hand XD


----------



## Dilyn




----------



## Striker36

Proto Type is done.. and i like it.... i like it allot. i need to change a couple things but i think ill be nice and update tonight even!

sorry for the crap pictures...im sleepy...


----------



## Striker36

YES! ITS AN UPDATE.

not as much as i would have liked to have done at this point, you know, like the whole project







. But any way. its been a really hectic few months for me with a bunch of family things coming up and school being allot more intense than i was expecting.

last month i said i would be picking up the project again and i wasn't lying but like two days after i found out i was eligible to take the first of my FAA Certification tests so i have spent the last month studying for that. i took it Saturday and im confident i scored well on it!

any way... on to the stuff you guys care about!

so i punched out the front piece that held the USB ports and the Power/reset switches and that stuff because i wanted to use the display and controller that came with my Motherboard as the primary I/O panel. i dont have any pictures of that process but it was pretty much just 2 screws and pushing really hard.

that left me with a big hole that i needed to fill but thats right about where i found out about my test.

any way a week ago i grabbed a piece of scrap aluminum from the bin at my school and cut this to fill the hole










then from that i cut out a slot for the PCB









it was pretty sloppy as i was paying more attention to the Bruins game than the cutting (INCREDIBLE game BTW





















they won. im happy)

i put it on top thinking i could use some stainless screws and nuts to hold it on but i didnt much like how it sat on top of the metal and puting it behind wasn't much better









so i salvaged some standoffs from another case and put them in the holes to recess the PCB in the panel










then i drilled a couple holes in the aluminum










awesome. but its missing something

THATS IT! Acrylic!










its perfect. but im going to wait to cut it to fit.

and now to handle the LED Strips from the last update










SWITCHES! i need a way to turn the LED Strips on and off and i found these in the garage.

drilled some holes in the side and dropped them in










thats where things sit now on that. the switches will be swaped out for Toggles with the covers (military switches) and im going to actually measure stuff when i make the real one and the Lexan needs to be polished up as its been sitting around unprotected for about 5 months and its in less than ideal shape.

i know it wasnt really worth the wait but its a step in the right direction.

thanks for sticking with me and flowing the build for so long
or WELCOME! to all the new people


----------



## Dilyn

Interesting idea there. 
Looks pretty good. Military switches will look great! I love those things.


----------



## Striker36

dont like it?


----------



## Ellis

Hey Striker, it's been a while.









Look forward to seeing more updates of the little panelly bit (can't think of a name for it at the moment







)

Also, you hit the 1 year mark on this thread.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;13667617*
> Hey Striker, it's been a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to seeing more updates of the little panelly bit (can't think of a name for it at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Also, you hit the 1 year mark on this thread.


yes... yes it has. it feels good to be getting my hands back in it again. i still need to sleeve and do some cable stuff but that is at the bottom of the list right now as i need my computer to be up as much as possible but that panelly bit is coming allong. im going to try and grab some more scrap from school Monday to make the final

and i have hit that mark. its been a LONG year with lots of ups and downs. thanks for the content support to those of you that have been following me. and i apologize for my absence this last couple months. i truely hope i can get back into this and finish it to the standard (or higher) that i have held it to so far.

some of you may remember me mentioning an idea for an Acrylic open air case with the name Cascade. well guess what. that is still in the works. i have the plan finalized and i have sourced most of the materials i will need to build it and with Bulldozer right around the corner if i can secure funding for it i hope to start building that one too. i KNOW you guys will like it for sure


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


dont like it?


I don't like the way that the... PCB(?) looks. If you can find a way to cover the part that isn't buttons/switches, I think it would look great.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13672992*
> I don't like the way that the... PCB(?) looks. If you can find a way to cover the part that isn't buttons/switches, I think it would look great.


With my skim reading, I thought you were going to do this. In that case, then, I'd agree that it would look much better with the PCB covered up.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13672992*
> I don't like the way that the... PCB(?) looks. If you can find a way to cover the part that isn't buttons/switches, I think it would look great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis;13674495*
> With my skim reading, I thought you were going to do this. In that case, then, I'd agree that it would look much better with the PCB covered up.


when i get to making the final version of it (weds night probably.) im going to cut a piece of Lexan just a little bigger than the PCB and use that to fill the gap. i might paint the back side of it too to hide the PCB entirely except the buttons but i need to draft that too first

but in my head all you will see is the Jumpers, the display, the blue voltage switches, a hole that leads to the CMOS stitch, and the power/reset buttons. so just the stuff that sticks past the metal part and a way to the CMOS


----------



## Dilyn

Sounds great


----------



## Striker36

i hav3e a question for you guys.

do you think it would look better with just the display on the front part with an Acrylic faceplate and the switches on the top of that hump part or how i have it now?


----------



## GoodInk

I like it the way it is. I'm guessing you don't have a need for the USB's and audio jacks? I ask because the first thing I thought was putting the display up top and keeping the stock stuff there. Maybe if you do need the USB's you could move them to the top.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


I like it the way it is. I'm guessing you don't have a need for the USB's and audio jacks? I ask because the first thing I thought was putting the display up top and keeping the stock stuff there. Maybe if you do need the USB's you could move them to the top.


i do too... i think it will look MUCH better with the military switches than the rockers i have now.

i have a USB switch tucked in behind one of my speakers with 8 more ports on it so i really dont need any more of those and the Audio is run through the stereo stack to the right of my desk so that is covered through those meany channels (3 for the computer (big speakers small speakers and headphones )and 5 more for other stuff(TV, Turntable,radio,AUX,and CD)


----------



## Striker36

change of planns.... i just started working with composite materials at school today. im making that control panel out of Carbon-fiber. going to have a piece of CF with holes drilled for the buttons and the display just like with the acrylic backing for the aluminum part... but it will be JUST CF

=D


----------



## PapaSmurf

Sweet.







:


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Awesome!! Can't wait to see what you do!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey;13816923*
> Awesome!! Can't wait to see what you do!


now THATS a name i havnt seen in a long time. good to see you checking in. i hope i dont disappoint.

so yea. this section of my school as i said consists of allot of composite structures work but their is allot of room for side projects as well when we are waiting for the glues and resins to dry. and on top of that their is a rather extensive paint section near the tail end of the month as well so i wouldn't be too surprised if the case gets striped down again and gets a fresh coat of paint.

my instructor has been honest with us and has come right out and said that their is ALLOT of down time. he also told us that if we are caught up and doing well in his class we can bring a side project in and he will help us with them with his materials so long as its a reasonable (small) project that can be related to aviation.

i think im going to like it allot

P.S. im going to try and get this log back to the kinda blog thing that it ended up being in the beginning, i read through the whole thing again today and i really liked the way it made the project flow and i want to get back to that as i revitalize the forgotten reactor


----------



## Ellis

Carbon fibre









And yes, getting it back to the blog-like thing would be good. I enjoyed reading through it when I discovered it, I read every page.


----------



## Darkknight512

Looks great man, I just got through the whole thread! (4 hours baby!)


----------



## H969

CF, I like it, sounds like a good class!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkknight512;13829410*
> Looks great man, I just got through the whole thread! (4 hours baby!)


thanks! i hope it wasn't too boring for you haha. most of these jokers have been following since the beginning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H969;13842943*
> CF, I like it, sounds like a good class!


yea it should be a good one. we are going to be working with a couple different types of glass and then some kevlar and a bit with CF and then some dope and fabric for the old school fabric covered airplanes. 24 days of it. should be enough down time waiting for things to dry to get some Reactor work in too.

im pretty excited.

in other news. my sister and nephew are here from Montana. (they have been for a few days actually) and we went to the Boston Aquarium with Sam today. had a TON of fun. hes a little flirt at 16 months







. He got to dance with a hot waitress at the bar we stopped at for lunch and then one of the girls that was feeding the penguins at the aquarium gave him a kiss on the head. it was really funny.

if you guys want ill post a couple pictures of the day.

as for now. its nap time


----------



## Dilyn

Pictures!!!!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;13848765*
> Pictures!!!!


haha nothing from the project but ill throw some others up soon


----------



## Dilyn

I enjoy seeing your photography


----------



## Striker36

dawww









thanks haha... ill be sure to post something good then.


----------



## Striker36

HERE WE GO BRUINS!


----------



## Striker36

Gentlemen (and possible ladys)

i have a surprise for you guys as soon as i decide to go get my netbook out of my car


----------



## Ellis

*grabs popcorn*

Dude, your car must be pretty far away.


----------



## Striker36

no i was just cooking dinner and stuff and then some one called me and i needed to take that. its only like 20 feet from my room.









im uploading a few pictures right now


----------



## Ellis




----------



## Ellis

Small avatar is small.









Double post is also a double post.


----------



## Striker36

because of this!










lets start with the only kinda related stuff i have pictures of.

we started working with CF in class this week (actually Friday but whose counting?) we started by cutting a stack of CF squares










then we all took one of the small ones and one of the big ones and then cut circles out of some foam with a 30* incline all the way around










its really cool how easy real CF is to work with. normally when you lay fabric over something round you get wrinkles and stuff but CF is awesome enough that you can actually get stuff like this with just your hands. no special tools or any thing.










then we needed to make a "plug patch" to show how to fix impact or hole damage but to use as an example i used regular Fiber Glass on my patch (my instructor told me too) this was the result after cutting the excess off and making the plug.










now with that out of the way lets move onto the good stuff!

i grabbed a bunch of the scrap CF from my class mates and out of the scrap bin and started laying up rectangular pieces for the faceplate for the motherboard display.









(this one actually got cut in half but i wasn't thinking when i started with the resin)

here is with a couple of layers all laid up and the bubbles pushed out.

http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6023/5882247017_cca14a0d14_b.jpg[/imv]

then a couple more and the blank i made for size comparison
[IMG alt=""]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5280/5882255479_2f02a00728_b.jpg

i eventually had the CF laid 6 layers thick with no bubbles and stuff. but i couldn't get the resin to look like it does on all the car parts and stuff. so i asked my instructor how they do it. he told me they usually "Vacuum form" the parts with one of 4 or 5 processes to make sure every thing is smooth and even. i asked if i could use the schools vacuum system for this but he said no as it would make the jerk that runs the hanger ask questions. but he did give me a suggestion i decided to try.

i took some of the bleeder material that is used between the resin impregnated fabric and the absorbing material when vacuum bagging parts and laid it over top of my rectangles and then took my scraper and pushed out as much of the excess resin as i could with out taking too much and drying the CF out.









this was right after i placed the bleeder ply over the CF. you can already see resin bleeding through the pores









with a little spreading

and this is the final. 









i think it should come out quite well. but ill know tomorrow morning when i peal the bleeder off the set CF. but that photo is through the bleeder where i dabbed up as much of the excess resin i could (it was already setting up a little bit.

ill post a picture of the set up CF tomorrow afternoon when i get home from school.

then ill start working on cutting it for the mobo control thing.

i hope it was worth the wait. and because im feeling generous. here is a shot from at the end of the runway this morning on my way to school this morning. it was a bit too clear and i didnt really have time to play though so sorry for the overexposed crap picture










-Striker 
-Ben


----------



## Striker36

Bam!

Updated


----------



## Striker36

oh and for all you military guys and those that just like military stuff... i wanted to put this in the update but forgot...

  
 You Tube  



 

i love it.


----------



## Ellis

I'll be interested to see how that carbon fibre turns out. Also, you fly to school? I lost track of what happened with you and flying, did you and your dad finish building that plane and getting it approved alright?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ellis*


I'll be interested to see how that carbon fibre turns out. Also, you fly to school? I lost track of what happened with you and flying, did you and your dad finish building that plane and getting it approved alright?


not yet. i drive to the school every day. but i hope to fly in at least once before i get out.

as for the airplane its 100% finished (except for a GPS type thing but we just cant afford that right now) its done. and we are just finalizing the paperwork and trying to find an inspector that will inspect it for a reasonable price but thats kinda hard right now as the FAA really wants nothing to do with experimental (home built) aircraft right now. so we are prety much just waiting on an instructor.

ill take some pictures next time im at the airport


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


not yet. i drive to the school every day. but i hope to fly in at least once before i get out.

as for the airplane its 100% finished (except for a GPS type thing but we just cant afford that right now) its done. and we are just finalizing the paperwork and trying to find an inspector that will inspect it for a reasonable price but thats kinda hard right now as the FAA really wants nothing to do with experimental (home built) aircraft right now. so we are prety much just waiting on an instructor.

ill take some pictures next time im at the airport


Ah fair enough, awesome.


----------



## Dilyn

Very nice


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I'm not sure how I missed that update?? But nonetheless, it looks sweet! Pictures of your plane would be awesome whenever you get the chance. Love planes


----------



## Vailen

Out of curiosity, what is a plane doing in your garage (saw a photo from a post last year)? I really enjoy planes and use to fly them myself a while back. Did you ever think about making a scatch-built airplane mod?


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Necrobump


----------



## GoodInk

I love this build, it inspired me to wc my Scout. The CMSSC misses you Striker.


----------



## Striker36

Holy crap! this thread is still here!? IM SO SORRY for my long Hiatus...... i got caught up in a lot of things that pulled me away from computers as a whole with life and my family (if you followed this thread you know about my dad and stuff) about a week after that last update 2 of my friends were killed in different incidents and that really hit me pretty hard and i sorta with drew from life for a while and then stuff started progressing REALLY fast in my working life and my Dad and i finished the airplane and i have been flying alot (taking up most of my spare time.)

thanks again for all the support guys (and girls). ill see if i can update to the current (depressing) state of the Reactor in the next day or two.
sorry for my absence again.
-Ben


----------



## spiderm0nkey

What a nice surprise to come home and see an e-mail about this thread in my inbox! Great to see you again Striker, but very sad to hear about your friends. I understand how hard that is and I hope you're doing alright.

It will be great to see what this build looks like now too! Looking forward to your next update


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*
> 
> What a nice surprise to come home and see an e-mail about this thread in my inbox! Great to see you again Striker, but very sad to hear about your friends. I understand how hard that is and I hope you're doing alright.
> It will be great to see what this build looks like now too! Looking forward to your next update


haha thanks Spider. and i think you know better than most.

but i think you will be sad when you see it now... its kind of in pieces and all on stock cooling now. my pump died about 3 months ago and almost killed the whole system. havnt had the time to actually get a new one (or just didnt think about it)


----------



## Dilyn

motherofgod.jpg this thread.

Life has a habit of throwing curve balls in at the most inconvenient of times my friend.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ohh dead pump blues







My rig is in a sorry state too. Blue led fans everywhere and no mounting spot for HDD's







How are you enjoying the plane now that it is going? Must be so much fun


----------



## Striker36

So. In the off chance any of of you guys that were fallowing me back in the days when I was building the Reactor are still around. I just ordered a new case. I think you all know what that means.....

NEW STRIKER CASE MOD PROJECT INBOUND!!!!!1









and to all of you that are just seeing this for the first time thanks for visiting and Im sorry there really isnt much to show of a completed project in all of these 220(default) pages. i hope you have seen something you like.

Ill be posting a new build log in a week or so when the new case shows up. i hope i can inspire or impress as much with the next one as this one.

Thanks again for all the love and support back when this build (Reactor) was in progress. Im sorry if i disappointed any of you when I fell off. Maybe I can make it up to you in the next chapter.


----------



## dmanstasiu

make sure to post the link to the new log in here 

Following since first pots


----------



## Striker36

haha. i appreciate it and will for sure. and you will be happy to know that the ONLY part i have decided on so far showed up in a day and a half after i ordered it even though i got the cheapest shipping i possibly could. so i have a HUGE box sitting on the floor in the side room at home


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker36*
> 
> haha. i appreciate it and will for sure. and you will be happy to know that the ONLY part i have decided on so far showed up in a day and a half after i ordered it even though i got the cheapest shipping i possibly could. so i have a HUGE box sitting on the floor in the side room at home


What is it? You know you can't say you got something for a build and not say what it is!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk*
> 
> What is it? You know you can't say you got something for a build and not say what it is!


I'll be posting the new thread tonight when I get home from work. I will tell you that the new build is called "Monolith". its good to see you Mr. Ink. i hope you have been well in my absence


----------



## GoodInk

Been busy, too busy. My last build got put on hold until I get more time, I'm sure you know the feeling. My guess is a Corsair or Lian Li.


----------



## Striker36




----------



## dmanstasiu

i have no idea what it could be and im psyched


----------



## Striker36

A WILD LINK APPEARED.

and its probably time to let this thread finally die for good.







was a wild ride but its time for a new chapter!


----------

